# A new line that looks delicious: hydroquenchsystems



## tiffers (Apr 20, 2012)

Has anyone tried products from this seller? I swear, I want EVERYTHING! 

Aaaaand there's a sale going on for 25 percent off! I have four items in my cart and my grand total (WITH shipping) is 39 bucks! I read on another forum that shipping was fast, so that's a definite bonus. 

Look at this deep conditioner. I just wanna eat it! 

Go Deep (Intense Hydration) Deep Conditioner






The lank  : http://www.etsy.com/shop/hydroquenchsystems?ref=top_trail

Soooo, who's gonna try?


----------



## Philippians413 (Apr 20, 2012)

tiffers My paypal account is going to have a heated discussion with you about posting this .


----------



## myhair84 (Apr 20, 2012)

I found about this line on NC and I wasn't pretty much everything lol. But I think I'll settle on one of the butters and moisturizers, they look yummy for my hair (don't remember which ones from memory).


----------



## tiffers (Apr 20, 2012)

Philippians413 Your Paypal account may be angry, but your hair will be happeh. 

myhair84 I know! I literally want every single product that she offers  especially Greaseless Moisture, Go Deep and that anti-gel stuff. I saw it mentioned on NC too.


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 20, 2012)

Lawd  I had to get outta there.  I was up to about 7 items   That's a nice discount.  Hard to resist, but will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2012)

_*cracks Knuckles*_

Lemme make a Cart right quick!


----------



## Coffee (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Tiffers.....I just ordered the 3 piece set and 12 oz of the deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2012)

I just hit PayNah on:

1 16 ounce Deep Quench
1 16 ounce Mango Repair
1 16 ounce Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner

I'm trying to Phase out most/all 8 ounce  R/O Conditioners and DC'ers from my Stash & pnly purchase 12-16+ Ounces.  (It's just more cost effective)


----------



## lilyofthenile (Apr 20, 2012)

Girl why, now I'll be broke and all the hair products I am supposed to finish are going to stay LOL, I'm having a look though!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 20, 2012)

Coffee IDareT'sHair Yay! I KNEW I could count on ya'll!   

Imma see if I can butter dh up. I just bought a bunch of stuff the other day and swore up and down that I wouldn't need anything else for a while.  I could just kick myself for having such a big mouth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2012)

@tiffers 

Girl..You know I ain't got no shame in my game.

Plus..................25%+ is when I do what I do.

ETA:  I stays on the Look Out for 16 ounces.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Shoooot, 25% off is a rare treat. You hardly ever see such a generous discount nowadays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2012)

tiffers

And.....the 1st item was $5.95 and errthang else was ZERO to ship.

IMO:  It was a good deal, because nowadays, the Shipping cancels out the Discounts.erplexed


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 20, 2012)

I 'm suspect of folks who call things regimes instead of regimens....I'll pass. But enjoy ladies and do post reviews!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U

Angel Hush!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 20, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I 'm suspect of folks who call things regimes instead of regimens....I'll pass. But enjoy ladies and do post reviews!



MyAngelEyez~C~U



That is such a HUMONGOUS pet peeve of mine! But when a good product comes a-knockin', I can't resist.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Shipping is outrageous these days. One shirt from Hairlista cost like 7 dollars to ship. For a freakin' shirt that weighs next to nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2012)

tiffers 

I was looking at a Sale ButtersNBars was having.  My Discount was like $3.60 and Shipping was $10.95

Say What Nah???? Folks need to quit playin'.


----------



## lushcoils (Apr 20, 2012)

I think some of y'all have every hair product known to man kind on your shelves. 

It does look delicious. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## myhair84 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ended up getting Greaseless Moisture 5 and 5 day moisture. Hope I like them because this head is tired of all the stuff I'm trying to obtain some sort of optimal moisture lol. 

ETA: I meant Greaseless Moisture, so disregard the extra 5. Auto dIrect is a beast sometimes lol.


----------



## PJaye (Apr 20, 2012)

This week, I experienced two horrible shipping snafus that has literally sucked all of the marrow out of my PJism.  Good sale discount, but I can’t hang (thanks for the heads up though tiffers).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2012)

PJaye

I hate when that happens.  It's such a turn-off.


----------



## PJaye (Apr 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> 
> I hate when that happens. It's such a turn-off.


 

IDareT'sHair

It is, and it's also very draining! I don't think they understand how their lack of empathy and customer service turns consumers off. 

One vendor's response to an error was a lackluster "Oops" as she took another five days to ship out the missing item. The other one wanted me to give him the dimensions of the box that the items were shipped in (among other things) after only sending 3 of the 6 items I ordered. I don't bother complaining; I simply make a mental note to never patronize their business again.

It's hard out here for a hair product addict.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2012)

@PJaye

Gurl, who you tellin'?? It's hard on a Product-Playa'

Instead of "The Customer's always right" some of them get down right Ig'nant.

Which is so unfortunate because we're good customers. We ain't no 1 time hit it & quit it.

We Haul.


----------



## PJaye (Apr 20, 2012)

~double post~


----------



## PJaye (Apr 20, 2012)

You're not lying; I'm on a first name basis with all 3 of my mail carriers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2012)

PJaye

Yeah, I hate having issues about some durn products.


----------



## Cendra (Apr 20, 2012)

Very interesting, looks good enough to eat. I'll have to live vicariously through you guys, cannot justify buying new products right now.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 20, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> *I 'm suspect of folks who call things regimes instead of regimens....I'll pass.* But enjoy ladies and do post reviews!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF





This line does look interesting tho! Hmmm..waiting on reviews


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> tiffers
> 
> I was looking at a Sale ButtersNBars was having.  My Discount was like $3.60 and Shipping was $10.95
> 
> Say What Nah???? Folks need to quit playin'.



^^That kinda stuff right there is why i seriously curbed my online shopping for hair products! That mess right there! Unless i KNOW for a fact your product is all of that and a Starbucks cup...i ain't got time for it! 

So ret nah...i'm puttin up w/this foolishness only from Oyin


----------



## tiffers (Apr 21, 2012)

myhair84 said:


> Ended up getting Greaseless Moisture and 5 day moisture. Hope I like them because this head is tired of all the stuff I'm trying to obtain some sort of optimal moisture lol.




myhair84 YASSS!!! Those two are on my "to-try" list.  I love the names, they're so catchy!

PJaye Girl, you betta come back in here and tell us who had the crappy customer service! Put those clown on blast!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Apr 21, 2012)

It looks good, but i'm not getting anything until I hear an overwhelming amount of positive reviews.  I've learned the hard way that most of these products look good, but just makes me lose money on stuff I can't use.


----------



## nzeee (Apr 21, 2012)

I bought toooo much but I'm excited to try it. Bought: 5 day moisture, greaseless moist, anti-gel... And something else. I couldn't help it. They were all so delish looking. And reasonably priced.  And 25% off. No matter how it turns out, I'll be glad I made the purchase. With prices like these I feel like I just have to try. And if it doesn't work I can give it to mum; she can put anything in her hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2012)

tiffers Did some one say that had "Reviews" from NaturallyCurly?


----------



## tiffers (Apr 21, 2012)

nzeee Woot! *high five* You have to come back and give a review of that anti-gel!

IDareT'sHair Yep. Here's the one that I saw
http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/4a/143504-hydroquenchsystems.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2012)

tiffers

Thanks Ms. Lady!  

Can't wait until they arrive.  I wanted that Coco Lime Oil, but didn't get it. 

_*maybe next time*_erplexed


----------



## tiffers (Apr 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I want that oil/butter stuff too!!! Especially when I saw that girl's before and after. I was like "Oooooh!"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2012)

tiffers

The only reason I didn't get the Coco Lime Oil/Butter Stuff, is because I have so many of those types of things, so I decided to pass (this time).


----------



## PJaye (Apr 21, 2012)

tiffers said:


> @myhair84 YASSS!!! Those two are on my "to-try" list.  I love the names, they're so catchy!
> 
> @PJaye Girl, you betta come back in here and tell us who had the crappy customer service! Put those clown on blast!


 

tiffers

Nuh-uh!  You’re trying to get me shanked in a dark alley by some diehard hair board fans.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2012)

PJaye said:


> *Nuh-uh! You’re trying to get me shanked in a dark alley by some diehard hair board fans.*


 
PJaye

Lawd...........


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 21, 2012)

I need to stay outta this thread   I asked the shelf life, since I take forever to use up.  Waiting on a response.... Lemme check


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2012)

Golden75

Keep me posted on that G!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 22, 2012)

Shakes fist tiffers!!  What are you doing to me?!    just picked up the Cleansing Conditioner, and the Greaseless Moisture....hopefully they get here in time for my next wash day!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva Don't be mad at meeeee! 

Aren't the descriptions irresistable? And the pictures are just yummy. Everything looks sooo good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2012)

@tiffers

I wonder how long this Sale is gone last?

Wouldn't mind coming back getting:  the Greasless Moisture


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I asked her the other day how long the sale was gonna last. She said it'll go for the entire month of April.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2012)

@tiffers

Welp.erplexed That's almost over.

_*wish we woulda' known about it earlier*_


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 22, 2012)

Imma try the cleansing conditioner.

Here's the other site, sale and same shipping rates too: http://www.hydroquenchsystems.com/

I see the Coco Mango mask there but not on etsy.  Sad.

There are reviews of some products on that site.  One review says the putty is sticky.  I guess the name makes sense then lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2012)

prettyinpurple said:


> Imma try the cleansing conditioner.
> 
> Here's the other site, sale and same shipping rates too: http://www.hydroquenchsystems.com/
> 
> ...


 
prettyinpurple

I did manage to get the Coco Mango Mask from Etsy on Friday.  It isn't listed any more. 

But, I notice the prices are Cheaper on Artfire too.  Which may actually come out to the 25%.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 22, 2012)

^^Yea everything on artfire is listed as on sale so I assume the price includes the 15% discount.

I saw that you ordered the coco mango and I was looking for it on etsy!  Next time...

ETA: oops meant 25%


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2012)

prettyinpurple

The Discount is actually 25%, which is pretty nice. 

I'd like to place another order, but know I won't before the end of April (end of Sale).

I need to keep my options open anyway for the Mother's Day Sales.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 22, 2012)

You temptresses almost had me!   With your shiny new products and your cheap prices!!   But I WILL resist!!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll wait til I see the reviews. I'm a broke grad student. Can't afford to take risks like that w/ my money.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone got a shipping notice yet?  I should have one tomo at the latest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2012)

prettyinpurple

Hmp. 

I've been wonderin' the same thang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2012)

tiffers

I don't want no mess.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I think she may be overwhelmed. Her shop opened in October of last year and up until just a few days ago, she'd only made 20-something sales.

Now her sales have jumped to over 70 in the span of a few days! I don't think she was ready for the PJ rush


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 24, 2012)

I love coming into these new threads for new products watching you ladies clown.  I always get a good laugh.

PJism is a heck of a drug!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2012)

@tiffers

Errthang betta' be on point. 

I don't like consistency issues. Separation. Sloppy Packaging. Leakages/Spillages or Slow Shipping and Poor CS Response times. (durn high maintenance pj's)

@mscocoface

We Do Clown Don't We!

SMH.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I definitely feel you. I'm picky as hell too, which is why I refuse to order from HV. I've wanted to try Vatika Frosting for years, but #iCant with waiting weeks or (in some cases) months for some products. 

From what I can tell, she (the hydroquench lady) has good customer service. I asked a few questions and she's very friendly and answered my questions with no problems. I like her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2012)

tiffers

I STANS for Hairveda _*with they slow selves*_....


----------



## tiffers (Apr 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair  Girrrrl, you're better than I am. 

I REALLY liked that Acai Berry Conditioner stuff and a few other things, but I'm way too impatient to deal with slow shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2012)

@tiffers

_*cough*_ See the Key Is: You just never let that HV Stash run all the way down & completely out. 

So you don't even feel it when it takes 2-3 weeks.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> prettyinpurple
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> I've been wonderin' the same thang.





IDareT'sHair said:


> tiffers
> 
> I don't want no mess.



Hehe.

Her policies do state that orders will ship in 1-3 days.  That's why I was gonna give it until tomorrow before I started side-eyeing her   I have little patience for shipping shenanigans.

However I got a shipping notice with tracking number this evening!  I do like that she sends all orders through Priority Mail and with delivery confirmation.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 24, 2012)

prettyinpurple said:


> Hehe.
> 
> Her policies do state that orders will ship in 1-3 days.  *That's why I was gonna give it until tomorrow before I started side-eyeing her   I have little patience for shipping shenanigans.*
> 
> However I got a shipping notice with tracking number this evening!  I do like that she sends all orders through Priority Mail and with delivery confirmation.



This cracked me up!  But YAY for the shipping notice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2012)

prettyinpurple tiffers

Hmp.   

I ain't get none. 

Pffft.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 25, 2012)

I got my ship notice too!  Gimmie Gimme Gimmie!!!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair You get a shipping notice yet? oke:


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 25, 2012)

I ordered yesterday.  I caved.  Hoping for a ship notice soon.  Sad thing is, I probably won't even touch this stuff for a couple months .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2012)

tiffers

Nah. 

Imma Convo her.erplexed


----------



## tiffers (Apr 25, 2012)

Golden75 Oooh, what'd you get, girly?

IDareT'sHair Hmmm... maybe she's shipping out the smaller (2 items or less) orders first? Hopefully you'll get that notice before the day is up.


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 25, 2012)

tiffers - I got the moisture pack which has the greaseless & 5 butter stuff, mango repair, dc, lime oil butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2012)

@tiffers

She responded to my Convo. Lemme go read it.

eta:  She said I should receive one no later than tomorrow.  

According to Her: Everything is all being shipped out tomorrow.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Why, oh why did I come in this thread?  Y'all some pushers up in here. Shamless. *As I pull out my credit card*


----------



## gforceroy (Apr 26, 2012)

SO ..... TEMPTED...get paid ... tomorrow... NOOOOOO. *bookmarks page*


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 27, 2012)

Any body get a package   I'm still waiting on a ship notice


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 27, 2012)

Just checked my tracking.  I should get it today!  Just in time to wash my hair too.

I hope I like the cleansing condish.  I'm always a sucker for a pump bottle.  I currently use CJ Daily Fix.  That sucker is super concentrated and I will have it forever lol.  But the bottle is hard to squeeze.  Weird b/c I have no problems with the condish bottles.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 27, 2012)

Just opened up the box, and I am Very Impressed! Nice ship and packaging, and the samples are Big! Can't wait to use them!! 







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

eta:  Tried the moisturizer, and it's pretty great!  First thought was "this isn't doing a Thing right now"....5 seconds later, and I was like "Ooooh!"


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva  Which moisturizer did you use? I really like the packaging and jars of these products.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 27, 2012)

tiffers said:


> @MrsJaiDiva  Which moisturizer did you use? I really like the packaging and jars of these products.


 

I got the Greaseless Moisture.  It's really light...like a leave-in, but my hair didn't have that "sticky" feeling after using it.  I don't like my hair feeling weighed down with a lot of product, so this was an amazing find for me!  

The packaging was all Very well done, and she had the nice inner sealing lids to keep the product from spilling.  Everything smells Really nice too!  

 You picked a winner so far tiffers!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2012)

Still Waiting.....

MrsJaiDiva

Your Post has me relatively excited!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 27, 2012)

Just opened my package!

She sent huge samples of the coconut lime oil and the coconut mango shampoo!  Looks like they are both 4 oz or so (basically 1/2 of the full size).  They were not labeled but she wrote a nice note, alerting me to them, on the order copy sent with the package.

The cleansing condish has a nice, light scent.  The oil smells like a tasty margarita.  I mainly smell the lime oil.  Shampoo has a light tropical scent too.  I can't wait to use everything.  I love coconut oil on my body so I will definitely use her oil for that.

FYI 8 oz looks so tiny compared to my CJ bottles lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2012)

prettyinpurple

Nice Review.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva prettyinpurple Ya'll are about to make me break my lil' "no more products in April" thing I have going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2012)

tiffers

I know!  I'm jelly.

*still waiting on shipping notice*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair  I wonder if Coffee got a shipping notice yet?


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 27, 2012)

Does she have a sample pack you can buy? Are these products mainly for natural hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2012)

tiffers 

I was wondering the same thing about Coffee ?  We ordered ours about the exact same time.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 27, 2012)

tiffers I forgot you didn't buy anything.  Just started this thread and sucked us in!  lol


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2012)

leona2025 I don't think she offers samples, but I'm sure her stuff can be used on any type of hair. I know IDareT'sHair and Coffee are relaxed and they placed orders. 

prettyinpurple LMAOOOO!!! In my defense, I had just bought up a bunch of products from Claudie and Marie Dean, so I told myself I wouldn't be buying anything else this month. I shole am tempted, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2012)

tiffers

I was just looking at making another Cart _*cough*_


----------



## beana (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going to try a few products. I wonder if we can request specific samples, I have one thing i'd like to try in particular.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 27, 2012)

tiffers said:


> @MrsJaiDiva @prettyinpurple Ya'll are about to make me break my lil' "no more products in April" thing I have going on.


 

 You the one who started this!! Betta go get you some!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 27, 2012)

Cowashed just now, because I couldn't wait to try it.   I'd place it somewhere between Wen, and Deva-Curl.  Definitely left my hair a lot more moist than my two staples, but didn't give me that CLEAN feeling.  I think I'd wash 1st with Wen, and then follow up with this one.  I Looove the way it smells though....Deeevine!  I would definitely order this again.



The Go Deep Conditioner was OK...nothing I'd order again, although it smells .  It wasn't as mosturizing as my fav's AM or AOWC, but it did have some good slip.  Detangling wasn't hard, but at the same time my hair wasn't all that tangled.  



For me the only looser was the Puttyful.  That's gonna be a No Mam.    My hair doesn't need anything to hold a two strand twist, so the fact that it just made my hair straighten out does nothing for me.  I barely have a curl as it is!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair  I done already made mine! I'm staring at the cart like "Should I buy? I don't need anything, but it looks so good. Nah, I don't need anything...but it looks sooo good... Imma buy it-- NO! Wait, I think I will..."


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2012)

@MrsJaiDiva

Interesting Observation.

I wonder if I can change my order and get rid of Go Deep.erplexed 

I ordered 16 ounces of this one.

I guess I'll keep it. I just read the ingredients and they look pretty decent. I'll Steam with it.

I can always follow up with a Creme Rinse (if necessary)


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MrsJaiDiva
> 
> Interesting Observation.
> 
> ...


 

I'm going to see how it works as a leave-in...waste not, want not!  The smell alone makes it not a waste...just didn't bring the moisture like I like.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 27, 2012)

beana said:


> I'm going to try a few products. I wonder if we can request specific samples, I have one thing i'd like to try in particular.



There's a section to leave a note during checkout if you buy through Etsy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva

If I was a "regular" I'd make no qualms about switching that product....

But since it's my 1st time ordering from her, I'll go easy on her.

Thanks for the Info on the Moisture level.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Apr 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @tiffers
> 
> I know! I'm jelly.
> 
> **still waiting on shipping notice**


IDareT'sHair Got my shipping notice 4/25/12. Pkg should be here tomorrow. I ordered the 16 oz Coconut Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2012)

@Pompous Blue

(Still no word). 

I got:

1 16 ounce Mango
1 16 ounce Coconut Lime Cleanser
1 16 ounce Go Deep

Blue, please come back and post after you open your package.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Apr 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> (Still no word).
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair Yep, will do.

Can't wait to try the cleanser. 

Oh, I placed my order 4/22/12


----------



## Coffee (Apr 27, 2012)

I received my order today!!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2012)

Coffee How does everything look? When can we get some reviews?  

Poor IDareT'sHair.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 27, 2012)

@tiffers, slow your roll girl . Give a sista a chance. It looks great, smells wonderful and everything was wrapped really well with a nice note. The sample size is really a nice size. I'm not sure if I'm doing my har tomorrow; I'm having a B-day party for my niece and it depends on how long it'll last. Otherwise, I'll do my har on Wednesday and will review and report back then .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

@tiffers

Lawd Geeeeeeeeezus!erplexed

Why Me?

Still Nothing.  This is just plain Wrong.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 28, 2012)

Aww.  I hope your package shows up today or Monday, and that it was just an accident that you didn't get the shipping notice.


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @tiffers
> 
> Lawd Geeeeeeeeezus!erplexed
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair -Why us?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

Golden75

G, I think I ordered that the day that OP created this Thread.  You ordered a bit later.

So, I don't know what's going on?  Imma convo her again in the morning if I don't here anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

ETA:

I ended up Convo'ing. Haven't heard anything back yet.

Golden75

Yep.  I ordered 04/20erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2012)

Still Waiting................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Still Waiting................*


 
tiffers

Welp.  I Got a Response this afternoon, that my product 'should' ship tomorrow.  And...that I will receive a Shipping Notice.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I was just thinking about you and was gonna ask about your order.

This is so unfortunate, and hopefully it'll just be a one-time-only thing. erplexed The good news is that you'll get a free product out of this whole ordeal. Yay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2012)

tiffers

I 'think' she Lurks........

Hopefully, it will come soon.  It sounds & looks very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2012)

tiffers

I'd like to place another order soon.  

Maybe during a time when there isn't a Big Sale.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair She told me that she'd probably make a cone-free version of the cleansing conditioner after I told her about how many people are doing a no/low-poo routine. So I'm holding out for that and will definitely place an order then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2012)

tiffers

I wasn't aware the Cleanser had Cones or a Cone.

_*That's what I get for not fully reading the ingredients.*_

Pompous Blue

Can a Sista' get an update?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2012)

tiffers

What are you thinking about getting?

I'd like a review on that Greaseless Moisture & the 5 day Moisture.

(I didn't get either of these)


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I know for sure I want the cleansing conditioner, deep conditioner and anti-gel stuff. That's what I'll start off with. 

I can't wait for more reviews


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2012)

tiffers

If I were to place another Order I'd get:

Another 16 ounce Cleanser
Another 16 ounce Mango Mask
Another 16 ounce Go Deep
Grease-Less Moisture


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> If I were to place another Order



IDareT'sHair  This made me bust out laughing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2012)

@tiffers

Hush Girl!

Chances are I will place another order.

But I wanna hear from @prettyinpurple @Coffee @Pompous Blue 1st tho'


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 29, 2012)

Hehe

IDareT'sHair
I like the cleansing condish.  The pump works well yay!  It spreads well on the hair and it only took a few pumps to clean my hair.  The smell is very relaxing in the shower too.  My hair did not feel stripped, just nice and clean.

I didn't realize it had a cone.  I guess that helps w/slip.  The instructions say you can detangle with it too.  I just lightly detangled with my hands as I rinsed, w/no problems.  But I do my heavy detangling with my DC.

I love the coco lime oil.  I used it on my body.  It's not greasy and soaks in quickly.  I'm gonna do some DIY concotions with my own coconut oil after I use this up (add some scent and some castor oil).


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 29, 2012)

So the sale ends tomo?  Do I need to place another order? 

Imma step away from the PayPal button...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2012)

prettyinpurple

Girl, that's what I was thankin'.

_*i needs to place 1 mo*_....

I won't tho' until after I finnnnnally get this order.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair By the time you get your order, that 25% discount will be no more! Might as well gone and get it now oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2012)

tiffers said:


> *By the time you get your order*, that 25% discount will be no more! Might as well gone and get it now oke:


 
@tiffers

I thought you were gone say: "Black Friday"....

Nah, I'm not feeling very 'confident' right now. I still don't have a Shipping Notice. *as was discussed this a.m.*

I can't have my Monnneeee all tied up like that.


----------



## gforceroy (Apr 30, 2012)

I placed an order for the puttyful gel and the 5 Day moisture. I wanted to buy a few more items but I stopped myself... anyways, I messaged her and my order will ship tomorrow.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> tiffers
> 
> What are you thinking about getting?
> 
> ...



I'm loving it in my boys 3c hair...it makes it soooo soft, and their hair actually still felt moist and soft the next day!  Amazing!!  I will definitely be repurchasing this!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 30, 2012)

bumping...

Did everyone get shipping notices?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Apr 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @tiffers
> 
> I wasn't aware the Cleanser had Cones or a Cone.
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair I got my order Saturday; so, it took from 4/22/12 to 4/27/12 to receive my order. 5 days is not bad. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @tiffers
> 
> Hush Girl!
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair
I ordered 3 cleansers and received a full-size 8oz. "sample" of Greaseless Moisture.  I was pleasantly surprised. Since I'm shampooing tonight, I'm using GM as a leave-in. Will report back tomorrow with the results. 

I won't be using the cleansing conditioner 'til later in the week.

Hope you get your products soon.......

Oh, and shipping was $5.95 for 3 - 16oz and 1-8oz. products.

The only down-side? There is no label on this clear jar. (And it's a nice jar, too). So I made my own label with the ingredients from her website.


----------



## myhair84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Got my order this past Friday (5 days turnaround isn't bad!). I ordered the Greaseless Moisture and the 5 Day Moisture. I used the 5 day first on a braidout (stretched hair). It really made my hair, especially my ends, feel so hydrated! I was really surprised because shea butter is always a hit or miss. Do not like the fact that it has a heavy shea butter smell  but the benefits outweigh that. 

I then used the Greaseless Moisture as my leave-in after washing and deep conditioning my hair for a flat twist-out. It made my hair so defined and shiny and soft! I think I may like this better and would repurchase. This smelled like Oyin's Afterbath oil in the almond scent to me which I like .

All in all I really like both but most likely won't purchase the 5 day unless I can mask the shea butter scent.

ETA: the 5 day does have a faint lemon scent but the Shea butter over powers it IMO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2012)

I received my Shipping Notice today.

*yay*...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2012)

beautyaddict1913

Here's a New Line you Missed


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank u IDareT'sHair. I thanked a post in u1b1 where u said u got ur shipping notice and made a mental note to check it out but couldn't remember what it was called lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2012)

@beautyaddict1913

http://www.etsy.com/shop/hydroquenchsystems?ref=top_trail

The 25% ends tonight

ETSY25OFF Coupon Code


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Yaaaaay!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2012)

tiffers

Girl...

Finally!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 30, 2012)

well now that greaseless moisture sounds wonderful!  i will hold off though.  i don't want to pay shipping for just one product and i'm trying to stop hoarding products lol.  sigh...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2012)

prettyinpurple

That GM does sound good.  She should have Extended her Sale through Mother's Day.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 30, 2012)

I just ordered the Coconut Lime Cleanser and the Greaseless Moisturizer.


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 2, 2012)

Any more reviews?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2012)

prettyinpurple tiffers MrsJaiDiva Golden75

*woot woot* Hydro is in Da' House!

My order came today!  Everything looks and smells amazing. 

I hate that it sat out all day in the Heat.  So, that's 1 more thing stuck in the Fridge.

I did get a little discount code to use on my next purchase (cause my order took so long) I ordered April 20th.  And I got a sample product.

So, errthang is good with me & Hydro.  Imma try to use my Discount Code tonight.

*hey..don't judge*


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair W00t! I was JUST thinking about you earlier, but was too lazy to search for this thread and ask! 

Soooo glad you got your stuff! Yay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2012)

tiffers

I know. 

I was too Lazy too, but I decided I betta' gone & let ya'll know what time it is.

Lawd when the Search Featcha' gone be fixed.


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I KNOW! Never paid attention to how much I depend on the search feature. Now that it's gone, I don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2012)

tiffers

Imma place another Hydro Order in a few minutes.  

I'll just get repeats, but will add in 1 12 ounce Greaseless Moisture.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> prettyinpurple tiffers MrsJaiDiva Golden75
> 
> *woot woot* Hydro is in Da' House!
> 
> ...



Yay!!  Glad your order finally came!  It's cool that she gave you a discount too...I like good customer service.

Still loving the Co-cleanse, and the Greaseless Moisture...Love!!


----------



## Coffee (May 4, 2012)

I am in lust with her shampoo! It lathers really well, smells wonderful and leaves my hair feeling clean without feeling stripped, moisturized and easy to comb. Next order, I'm gettin a larger size. The Deep Conditioner while not as thick as it looked on line, still worker wonders on my hair. The new growth just went away and my comb slide through my hair. I air dried and used the leave in and the next morning my hair was still easy to comb through. It's a great product and I would purchase it again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2012)

Placed My 2nd order with my Discount.

YAY! Hydroquench


----------



## Coffee (May 4, 2012)

I placed another order today, I got:

Coconut Mango Repairing Mask 16 oz 
8 ounce Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 4, 2012)

Yay!

Excellent customer service.  I understand snafus happen but it's all about how the owner handles the situation.



IDareT'sHair said:


> *woot woot* Hydro is in Da' House!
> 
> My order came today!  Everything looks and smells amazing.:drool:
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2012)

prettyinpurple

Exactly!  She did me right.  

So, I'm pleased.  I always 'worry' if a 1st time vendor takes an inordinate amount of time. 

But if it's somebody I usually buy from and it takes a little longer _*cough*_ Hairveda, I don't worry about it.

So, since it was my 1st purchase and she apologized profusely, gave me a Sample AND a Discount.....Yeah, she's good with me.

Cause I've had plenty of them (1st time or not) that will show they Pure-D natural behinds....


----------



## serenity34 (May 4, 2012)

anyone have a review on the white tea and lemon 5 day moisture


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 6, 2012)

bump bump bump

ETA:  I sent her a msg on Etsy thanking her for the generous samples.  She sent a nice reply back and asked for feedback on the products.  My only comment: The font is too small on the cleansing condish label (only product I ordered).  

She stated that she had to use old labels cause she got hit with so many sales.  But she's making new ones and will be ready for us next time!


----------



## Avaya (May 8, 2012)

I picked up my package today from the post office. I too received two generous-sized samples (4 oz Moisture Rich Shampoo and an unlabeled jar of Coconut Hydrating Mash/Wash?). Annndddd the 12 oz jar of 5 Day Moisture that I ordered was replaced with a 16 oz jar of the product . (ETA: Actually, the note on the invoice says the jar is 16 oz but the label on the jar says 12 oz so I'm not sure what size I've received)

The only negative that I have is not in regards to the products but in regards to the additional "items" that were in my package. There were some human hairs in my package and what looked to be animal fur :crazy:. The 5 Day Moisture was covered in black hair like fibers and greasy finger prints on the lid . Tre gross  Anyway, I wiped everything down with a Lysol wet wipe, but I'm still grossed out .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

Avaya

Now that is really Gross.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

Lawd....Now I'm worried.erplexed  (Again)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

@Avaya

I really think you should Convo her.


----------



## Avaya (May 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Avaya
> 
> I really think you should Convo her.



IDareT'sHair From what I can tell, the product itself is hair-free. I don't know what I would tell her in Convo: wash yo' dayum hands, wear some gloves, wipe down products before shipping, keep yo' dog out da shipping boxes  (BTW, the package doesn't smell like an animal so the fur looking fiber could have an alternative source)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

Avaya said:


> @IDareT'sHair From what I can tell, the product itself is hair-free.* I don't know what I would tell her in Convo: wash yo' dayum hands, wear some gloves, wipe down products before shipping, keep yo' dog out da shipping boxes  *(BTW, the package doesn't smell like an animal so the fur looking fiber could have an alternative source)


 

Avaya

Lawd Geezus!.....

Um Yes!

Dies Again after reading bolded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

Avaya

All Seriousness tho'.  

I do tell vendors (Big & Small) about things I'm unhappy with (high maintenance PJ Here).  Regardless.

But I figure that's the only way they'll grow, be successful, know why clients fell off etc.....

I counsel small businesses for a Living too, so maybe that's why.

Hey, it's 'constructive' criticism and the price of doing business.....

_*side eyes thinkin' about my 2nd order i haven't got yet*_


----------



## Avaya (May 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Avaya
> 
> _*side eyes thinkin' about my 2nd order i haven't got yet*_




IDareT'sHair I believe you will get your products - they will just look like Cousin It when you pull them out of the package . I think she was just being careless with my order, trying to get it out in a reasonable amount of time. 

For example, a couple of the long, straight fur looking hairs were stuck to a Bramble Berry Soap Making Supplies sticker erplexed. I guess that is where she gets her supplies . I'm laughing and shaking my head at the same time.

If I were to Convo her, I would want to provide her with pictorial "proof" but my old 5.0 megapixel camera is a joke (I remember I thought I was doing something when I first purchased it). Ah well. Hope I like the products. 

Packaging for the 5 Day Moisture is kind of bootleg (hairs were stuck to the lifted edges of the label ), but the Coconut Lime Oil and the Greaseless Moisture are very nicely packaged and look very professional (they were also both hair free ).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

Avaya

Thanks for the Review Ms. Lady!


----------



## Seamonster (May 8, 2012)

furry products


----------



## Golden75 (May 8, 2012)

Avaya said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair I believe you will get your products - they will just look like Cousin It when you pull them out of the package . I think she was just being careless with my order, trying to get it out in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> For example, a couple of the long, straight fur looking hairs were stuck to a Bramble Berry Soap Making Supplies sticker erplexed. I guess that is where she gets her supplies . I'm laughing and shaking my head at the same time.
> 
> ...



 

It's bad enough I ordered on 4/24 and it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow .  Lawd sounds a mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2012)

I convo'ed HQS (especially since she said...._*cough*_ she is/was looking for Feedback) Re: @prettyinpurple post.

She said she had some HS Students helping her pack boxes and she should have checked the condition of the boxes before she shipped them.

She also said if the Buyer contacts her, she would gladly refund them and replace the product(s).

She was appreciative in having it brought to her attention and she was pleasant. _*probably lurks*_


----------



## Golden75 (May 9, 2012)

*cough* got my products, with a lil fur/long looking animal hairs.   it's kinda funny.

She upgraded my cleanser to 8oz, but this stuff still looks kinda small .  Imma try not to bust anything open yet, got a ton of product to use before I crack these.


----------



## Golden75 (May 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair - I was thinking she prob had help with packing the boxes, and they didn't give a fig what they did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2012)

@Golden75

She said, she had some High Schoolers helping her with the packing.

Lawd.......erplexed

ETA:  It's Still 25% off on Art Fire.


----------



## empressri (May 9, 2012)

*cough hack spit*

soooooooo NO NAMES *whispers* IDareT'sHair finally convinced me to bite the bullet.

I tried yall, I pulled, she pushed. I cried, she smacked me in the head and told me to put on my big girl pannies.

she was all  
I was like 

So I have the conditioners coming, the butter, greaseless moisture and puttyful. Crap now I'd better


----------



## lamaria211 (May 9, 2012)

How are u ladies liking the products im either going to order from this line or silk dreams, which one do you think is better?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2012)

empressri

Can't wait for your Review. 

You give the _bestest_ reviews and play nice Soulful Music.

I always feel like I'm right there chillin'....watching THE Master PJ work!


----------



## empressri (May 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> empressri
> 
> Can't wait for your Review.
> 
> ...



awww IDareT'sHair butter me up girl, just butter me up


----------



## serenity34 (May 11, 2012)

Has everyone received their product.  Ordered a week ago haven't heard anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2012)

Coffee empressri (and any one that placed a 2nd order)

Has anyone received their products? 

Mine says it was received May 8, (with Tracking #)but it still has not moved from the USPS.

To answer your question serenity34  No, I have not received my order.


----------



## Golden75 (May 11, 2012)

serenity34 said:
			
		

> Has everyone received their product.  Ordered a week ago haven't heard anything



serenity34 - convo her on Etsy.  I had the same issue, she responds pretty quick


----------



## Golden75 (May 11, 2012)

looks like she need work on her shipping issues


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 11, 2012)

I received my order today and she included 2 generous size samples plus a coupon code on my next order


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> I received my order today and she included 2 generous size samples plus a coupon code on my next order


 
gorgeoushair

Gorgeous This is your 2nd order right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2012)

@Coffee @empressri @serenity34 @gorgeoushair @Golden75

Nevermind Ya'll.perplexed 

I just heard back from HQS and she said there was an _issue_ at the P.O. with some of the packages, so everything has been mailed out as of today.


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 11, 2012)

No my first...


----------



## serenity34 (May 11, 2012)

@Golden75 , IDareT'sHair  she responded on that convo quikly, yes she said it was sent today.


----------



## Golden75 (May 11, 2012)

That reminds me, she said she was sending me a coupon code too.  I need to check under all dem peanuts  cause it wasn't on the invoice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> *That reminds me, she said she was sending me a coupon code too. I need to check under all dem peanuts  cause it wasn't on the invoice.*


 
@Golden75

G, last time, my Code was listed on the Invoice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2012)

tiffers

Where the Debil is Tiffers?


----------



## gforceroy (May 12, 2012)

Still waiting for my package. There was a delay in the shipment, but hopefully I get it by the end of the week.


----------



## nzeee (May 12, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> looks like she need work on her shipping issues





gorgeoushair said:


> I received my order today and she included 2 generous size samples plus a coupon code on my next order



werd. she really needs to figure out this shipping ish. i'm sure in the long run it'd be cheaper for her than having to make up for unreliable shipping w/ coupons and the generous samples (HQ, incase you're listening, i'm not complaining!! looking forward to my free product!! )

but really... i'd prefer more consistent and reliable shipping policy to free


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2012)

I was just tracking my package. 

It is slated for Delivery on the 14th. So, it's moving.........


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 12, 2012)

nzeee said:


> werd. she really needs to figure out this shipping ish. i'm sure in the long run it'd be cheaper for her than having to make up for unreliable shipping w/ coupons and the generous samples (HQ, incase you're listening, i'm not complaining!! looking forward to my free product!! )
> 
> but really... i'd prefer more consistent and reliable shipping policy to free



I think those of us that ordered first, have had the least issues.  We're overwhelming the woman!! 

Still lovin that Greaseless Moisture...my boys hair loves it too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2012)

@MrsJaiDiva

I can't wait to get my Greaseless Moisture

My 1st order took a little longer because she didn't like how the batch mine was being made from turned out, so it was delayed.

I haven't used anything yet, but everything looks, smells great.  

Even with the delay (I've been very pleased).


----------



## deborah11 (May 12, 2012)

I have ordered from her and she was nothing but professional.  First, she contacted me immediately and told me that my order would be delayed due to a vendor delay in shipping one of the ingredients needed for the products.  Second, she told me the ingredient would arrive that Friday and she would immediately ship out, which she did.  Third, she allowed me to select a free product, one that I wanted to be included with my order/package. Four, she included a large sample of that free product to compensate me for the problem. Fifth, she also included a coupon for my next order.   I received my products last week. They were packaged beautifully, smelled wonderful, and I am looking forward to trying them.   There was NO FUR/HAIR anywhere.  I for one plan on ordering from her again & again, if her products work for my hair.  I would rather support our own businesses whenever possible and I understand that sometime a little lead way is necessary for start- up companies that do not have all the resources and advantages of Hugh corporations or backers, especially when the company has done everything possible to hold on to my business.  No issues here with this most professional start-up owner.  I pray that her business succeeds.


----------



## sb44 (May 12, 2012)

About two weeks ago I ordered from Hydroquench.  I ordered the Moisure System: Moisture Shampoo, Moisture Conditioner and Greaseless Moisture; the White Tea Clarifying Shampoo; the Lime and Coconut Cleanser and Conditioner.  Bianca threw in a full size Mango Hair Mask for free because the shipment was delayed for a few days.

I LOVE everything!  All of the products  smell SO nice... Coconutty, Limey, mangoey goodness!! All I need now is the matching body wash and lotion (she's coming out with a line!)!  I'm not sure which product is doing it, but my hair is so shiny!  All of the conditioners are thick and rich, but not "heavy."  This is important to me as i prefer to comb through my conditiners while i'm in the shower.  Conditioners that are too heavy make that difficult.  I'm in love with the Greaseless Moisture.  It really keeps my ends nicely moisturized.  I haven't used any product as a deep conditioner yet because I haven't had time beyond in and out of the shower, but I will this weekend.

The customer service was fantastic.  Bianca is very nice and I love doing business with her.  I will DEFINATELY be a repeat customer.  I really hope her business succeeds.  If you haven't ordered from Hydroquench, I recommend the company and their products highly!  I think you'll love them as much as I do!

PS...  I didn't find any dog hair in my package either.


----------



## beana (May 12, 2012)

I ordered and received my products quickly. I love the moisture shampoo and coconut mango conditioner. The greaseless moisture is like a whipped hair activator lotion in a jar. It left my hair very soft and shiny. My 4a/b coils were very soft and moisturized after washing and conditioning. I plan to use the shampoo alongside the go deep conditioner next week and update with a review. 

I wasn't crazy about the puttyful though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2012)

If the Sale is still on this weekend via Artfire, more than likely I will be placing my 3rd order of HQS.

One thing I love about HQS is they offer 16 ounce sizes!  

I had said a while ago, I wanted to stop/cut down on purchasing 8 ounce Jars/Bottles/etc....

And I've been trying to only purchase 16 ounces and _*greater*_. 

It's just more financially feasible (for me).

So, for that reason alone, I give HQS two thumbs up!

I'll get another:
16 ounce Coconut Lime Cleanser
16 ounce Mango Repair
16 ounce Go Deep
12 ounce Greaseless Moisture


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just hit PayNah on:
> 
> 1 16 ounce Deep Quench
> 1 16 ounce Mango Repair
> ...


 

FYI........


----------



## bb09 (May 13, 2012)

These products sound great.

Has anyone with low porosity had experience with these products or ingredients, before I buy though?
@faithVA @mg1979 @divachyk @*CherryPie* @Kimiche

*Coconut lime conditioning cleanser:*
Ingredients - Oils; Coconut, Avocado, Lime, Lemon, Olive, Castor, Jojoba. Avocado Pulp, Coconut Pulp, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Dimethicone, Dl Panthenol, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Natural Fragrance.

*Coconut mango repairing mask*:
Ingredients - Distilled Water, Organic Coconut & Avocado Pulp. Oils - Olive, Castor, Neem, Coconut, Meadowfoam. Honey, Gardenia Tahitensis Flower Extract, Aloe Very Juice. Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Silk Amino Acids, Glycerin, Citric Acid, Cetearyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Vitamin E, Potassium Sorbate.

*Go Deep Intense Hydration Deep Conditioner:*
Ingredients - Oils; Jojoba, Castor, Rosehip, Avocado, Almond, Organic Coconut, Argan. Organic Shea Butter, Aloe Vera Juice, Biotin, Glycerin, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Vitamin E, Pro Vitamin B5, Wheat Protein, Silk Amino Acids, Marshmellow Root, Potassium Sorbate, and Natural Fragrance.

*Greaseless Moisture:*
Ingredients -Distilled Water, Olive Oil Butter, Castor Oil, Glycerin, Vitamin E, Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Jojoba Oil, Dimethicone, DL Panthanol, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Natural Fragrance.


----------



## divachyk (May 13, 2012)

No bb09, I haven't tried this vendor yet.


----------



## *CherryPie* (May 14, 2012)

bb09  I haven't tried them.  I'm waiting to see what other people have to say about them.


----------



## serenity34 (May 14, 2012)

Just checked USPS tracking, my products are going to be delivered today...yeah


----------



## bb09 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks ladies.

& *CherryPie* -yeah I'm waiting for reviews from anyone with low porosity who's used it (or had experience with those ingredients).

Shipping is well over £5 to the UK, so I definitely don't wanna try something else to end up disappointed.. 

You look really nice in your siggy btw.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2012)

Received My 2nd order today!

Everything is Per'Fect! 

Mad Love for HQS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva

I love the scent of the Greasless Moisture!


----------



## serenity34 (May 14, 2012)

I received my order, yeah love the smell of the free co co mango conditioner,  also have my greaseless moisture


----------



## mg1979 (May 14, 2012)

bb09: I haven't tried them either. I avoid silicones because I feel like they would further prevent moisture form entering my strands, so I probably would not try these products.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MrsJaiDiva
> 
> I love the scent of the Greasless Moisture!



Yes, it's got that lovely ginger tang going on.  So far, it's my fave HQS product!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva

To me, it smells Identical to Karen's Body Beautiful CocoLime Scent. *which happens to be one of my Favs*


----------



## bb09 (May 16, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> @bb09: I haven't tried them either. I avoid silicones because I feel like they would further prevent moisture form entering my strands, so I probably would not try these products.


@mg1979 -even tenth on the ingredient list? 
I really don't know what to try now. I wish hair (in general) wasn't so complicated.


----------



## serenity34 (May 16, 2012)

Has anyone used the go deep conditioner yet, trying to see what to use with my coupon.


----------



## mg1979 (May 16, 2012)

bb09 said:
			
		

> @mg1979 -even tenth on the ingredient list?
> I really don't know what to try now. I wish hair (in general) wasn't so complicated.



bb09: if my hair wasn't so dry and needing all the moisture possible to get in, I might not be so picky.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gforceroy (May 18, 2012)

I finally got my products in the mail. I received the puttyful (I probably won't use it just yet) the 5 day moisture, some greaseless moisture, and the coconut hair mask. Tomorrow when I wash my hair will use the mask for a DC and use the 5 day moisture for my flat twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2012)

My Order Shipped today.

I was contemplating getting 2 more 16 ounce Coconut Lime Cleansers while they are still 25% off.

Haven't made a decision. I wish I could have gotten them in this last order.


----------



## tiffers (May 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> tiffers
> 
> Where the Debil is Tiffers?



IDareT'sHair I's here, T! 

Just haven't been on as much cuz my internet connection is (for some reason) now slow as molasses. It's just plain annoying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2012)

tiffers

I know what you mean. erplexed 

And you're right, it is Uber Annoying.

Glad You're Back!


----------



## gforceroy (May 19, 2012)

I just finished flat twisting my hair. The coconut mask made my hair really soft. It was easy to detangle (surprising because I only left it in for 3 min). The 5 day moisture feel kind of greasy between my fingers but when I applied it to my hair the end result was just moisturized hair (no greasy feeling). I like these products so far.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 19, 2012)

serenity34 said:


> Has anyone used the go deep conditioner yet, trying to see what to use with my coupon.



I used it, but my hair did not like it one bit.  I know others that used it here had good results tho.

I don't know why, but the co-cleanser does a Way better job of moisturizing my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva

I really hope I like/love that Go-Deep.  Because I have 2 Jars.

But for me, everything works better with Steam.  So, if it's kinda _so-so_, the Steamer will give it an extra nudge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2012)

I am waiting my 3rd order from HQS.  It was suppose to arrive today.  

I think I'm stocked now.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am waiting my 3rd order from HQS.  It was suppose to arrive today.
> 
> I think I'm stocked now.



I need to order two more greaseless moisture's.  That jar is going like hot cakes in my house!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2012)

@MrsJaiDiva

I ordered another jar of Greaseless Moisture. I could just tell by the Consistency (and smell) Imma lurve it.

My order:
Greasless Moisture
Mango DC'er
Go Deep
Coconut & Lime Oil
Coconut & Lime Cleanser


----------



## reeko43 (May 22, 2012)

I ordered the Greaseless Moisture and 5 day moisture.  The Greaseless moisture is all I need for my wash and go's so I will be using for the summer.  I was using the Qhemet BRBC  for wng's but this is cheaper and it really defines my curls! I really like.  The 5 Day is kind of heavy so I will save that for colder weather.  I am disappointed with the Go Deep.  Couldn't stand the smell and was not impressed with how it performed as a dc. I gave it away to a friend  but she doesn't like it either.  I got samples of the coco mask and lemon shampoo.  The shampoo was cool but doesn't hold a candle to Terressentials.  I did not like the coco mask's smell or how it performed on my hair. I would definitely order the Greaseless Moisture again and again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2012)

@reeko43

Nice Review. 

I hate that I have all that "Go Deep" now (2 16 ounce Jars). 

It's not getting any 'great' reviews.erplexed

I will try to use it up quickly. The Argan Oil and a few other ingredients were a big selling point for me.

Maybe I'll layer it with the Coco Mango. I'll try it 1st with Steam to see how it performs.


----------



## reeko43 (May 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @reeko43
> 
> Nice Review.
> 
> ...


 
The Go Deep may work better for you, especially since you have a steamer.  I may try the coco lime conditioning cleanser next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2012)

reeko43

I'll try it with Steam.  I should have used it tonight.  Maybe I'll try it this weekend.  

Definitely will Steam tho'.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 23, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> The Go Deep may work better for you, especially since you have a steamer.  I may try the coco lime conditioning cleanser next.



For me the coco-lime cleanser was a winner.  It left my hair really moist, and gave me good definition...I would repurchase!  

I wasn't a fan of the Go Deep.


----------



## reeko43 (May 23, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva, is the cleanser really like a cleanser or is it like cowashing with conditioner?  

Oh and forgot to add that I would purchase the 5 Day Moisture again.  Although it is heavy, I really like it and it is good for twist and braid outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2012)

My order came today.  

Just Duplicates of everything I had purchased with the exception of the Coconut Lime Oil.

It smells amazing and I love the consistecy too.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 23, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> MrsJaiDiva, is the cleanser really like a cleanser or is it like cowashing with conditioner?
> 
> Oh and forgot to add that I would purchase the 5 Day Moisture again.  Although it is heavy, I really like it and it is good for twist and braid outs.



How to put it....it doesn't give me that squeaky clean hair feeling like Wen, or Deva-Curl No Poo, but it does feel cleaner than just co-washing.  I like to use it midweek, or on days when I want to do a WnG.  It makes my hair feel light, but very moist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2012)

I really like the Coco Lime Hair Oil. 

It kind of reminds me of HV's Vatika Frosting (definitely not the scent....but definitely the consistency).

And the Scent is Perrrr'Fect for Summer. 

LAWD....I wish I would have gotten 2.

I was going to order another...but it's not listed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2012)

prettyinpurple MrsJaiDiva reeko43 tiffers gorgeoushair Golden75 empressri curlyhersheygirl Brownie518 and errrrrbody else

*HYDROQUENCH SYSTEMS*

50% off $40.00+ beginning 05/26 for 10 Days!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> prettyinpurple MrsJaiDiva reeko43 tiffers gorgeoushair Golden75 empressri curlyhersheygirl Brownie518 and errrrrbody else
> 
> *HYDROQUENCH SYSTEMS*
> 
> 50% off $40.00+ beginning 05/26 for 10 Days!



*screams & does a happy dance!*


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *HYDROQUENCH SYSTEMS*
> 
> 50% off $40.00+ beginning 05/26 for 10 Days!



You ain't about nuttin.  

I was just looking at that greaseless moisture after the reviews here but I needed a sale. 

ETA: I just ran out of the coco lime oil sample today too.  I could use some more at 50% off...


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @prettyinpurple @MrsJaiDiva @reeko43 @tiffers @gorgeoushair @Golden75 @empressri @curlyhersheygirl @Brownie518 and errrrrbody else
> 
> *HYDROQUENCH SYSTEMS*
> 
> 50% off $40.00+ beginning 05/26 for 10 Days!



See you know you're not right LOL....Hell Hydroquench know they're not right LOL.  Now I wish I had waited.  I don't need to be spending any more money especially on hair products but this is too good of a deal to pass up.  I'm especially liking that greaseless moisturizer too. I haven't tried the rest of my products b/c I'm wearing kinky braids at the moment(I've taken out a couple) Not to mention it's consistency and jar size-it will surely last a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2012)

Yep.  This is an excellent Sale and it ALL starts tomorrow!

50% off $40.00 is thebomb.com


----------



## empressri (May 25, 2012)

durn! IDareT'sHair you must have some super radar cause literally i just took my stuff out the box to put it out for the trash! i have all my hydroquench at my feet  i still didnt use it yet though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2012)

empressri

With 50% off $40.00 for the next 10 days, hopefully, it's enough time for you to try 1 or 2 things and re-up before the Sale ends.


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 28, 2012)

What else is everyone loving besides the greaseless moisturizer, conditioning cleanser, and the oil I which I do not see.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2012)

@gorgeoushair

I can't wait to try the Mango Repairing Rx and the Go Deep. As soon as I finish some of the stuff I currently have open, I'll try these out. They smell good.

I know Go Deep hasn't been getting Good Reviews tho'. I'm sure I can make it work.

I think @Coffee said she liked one of the Shampoo's. 

I don't use 'Poo. But they both sounded good.

After this 50% Sale, she said she would be Launching New/Additional Products.

That Coco-Lime Oil reminds me of HV Vatika Frosting. Very nice & smooth and smells good/fruity.


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 29, 2012)

I have a thing for conditioners so I'll be getting the Mango but I'm on the fence about the Go Deep. I'm looking for a staple poo.  Something along the lines of the old CON. I'll also order another GM and maybe another cleansing cond(haven't tried yet b/c I'm still in braids but taking them out)and the oil.

Is there a coupon code or something?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 29, 2012)

Had one of the best WnG's ever using the co-cleanser yesterday!  Picking up 2 more bottles today, and two more GM's for the boys.


----------



## sistatv (May 29, 2012)

My wallet is sooo HOT with all ya'll!!! 
I just told her about the sale and she just looked at me like this







but 50% off? And she in Chicago? And its a Sista? Frankly its my civic duty to purchase from her and has nothing to do with my extreme PJ ism...  Also why did I read the 50% off post and immediately think ohhhh $80 worth of product for $40 I immediately KNEW I was goign to double it... I wonder if she will let me pick it up... 

I'm off to get really gangsta with a shopping cart...


----------



## CaramelLites (May 29, 2012)

I want to buy this line when I get pd Thursday. Is there a coupon code for the 50% off?


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 29, 2012)

From the e-mail:


> Enter code: SUMMERSALE on our Etsy or Artfire website at checkout.


----------



## beana (May 29, 2012)

I'm surprised the Go Deep isn't getting great reviews... its WONDERFUL on my hair. My hair airdries nice and soft and it gives me great curl definition. I used the coco mango to DC and it was nice, but not as good as the Go Deep for me. 
I didn't steam with it either, I used it with my heating cap for 20 minutes then left it in for an extra 40 mins while I was cleaning... its one of the few products that leaves my hair with clear curl definition.


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 29, 2012)

I got coco lime oil, 5 day moisture, and greaseless moisture.  Only $25 including shipping!  Not bad at all.

Taking a chance with the 5 day moisture.  I'm not a fan of shea butter on my hair but it tempted me anyways.  I can use it on my body if nothing else.

I wanted another jar of coco lime oil.  But really I can doctor up my plain coconut oil at home lol.  I also wanted another cleansing condish but I got get through my current bottle and my CJ Daily Fix.  That DF will be around forever cause it's so concentrated...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

beana

Nice Review on the Go Deep.  

Thanks Ms. Lady!

prettyinpurple

oke:You could get _at least_ 1 Jar of the Coconut Lime Oil


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 29, 2012)

sistatv said:


> My wallet is sooo HOT with all ya'll!!!
> I just told her about the sale and she just looked at me like this
> 
> 
> ...



I swear I almost fell out my chair laughing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva

Chile that sistatv is a Hotmess!

Sista come back and let us know what you bought.


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> oke:You could get _at least_ 1 Jar of the Coconut Lime Oil



Oh I did get one.  But I wanted two .  I got the 5 day moisture instead of the 2nd jar of coco lime oil...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

@prettyinpurple

Please let me know about the 5 Day Moisture. I kept putting it in & taking it out my Cart (so I didn't get any) erplexed

I actually skipped it because I felt I had enough of these types of Butters/Creams

@MrsJaiDiva

JaiDiva have you tried the 5 Day Moisture? 

_*i could change my order*_


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

I have the 5 day moisture.  It was one of the samples she gave me. I like it, however mine don't look like the picture. It's not as creamy. If you like shea butter, then this is for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

gorgeoushair

Nice Review.  Nope, don't need it.  Imma pass.

Thanks


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 29, 2012)

Anyone else tried the shampoo?


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 30, 2012)

Sounds like I might be relegating that 5 day moisture to body use.


----------



## reeko43 (May 30, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva, could you elaborate on your WnG process using the co cleanser?  I received mine today.  Do you leave some of the co cleanser in your hair?  Do you use anything else?  I have been using the GM for WnG and it has been working great.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @prettyinpurple
> 
> Please let me know about the 5 Day Moisture. I kept putting it in & taking it out my Cart (so I didn't get any) erplexed
> 
> ...



I haven't, because I still have two butters I haven't finished yet, and I'm about to make a third.  Does anyone know how 5 Day Moisture compares to Marie Dean, or Donna Marie?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 30, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> MrsJaiDiva, could you elaborate on your WnG process using the co cleanser?  I received mine today.  Do you leave some of the co cleanser in your hair?  Do you use anything else?  I have been using the GM for WnG and it has been working great.



I wash and detangle with the co-cleanser.  It has good slip, so detangling is pretty easy for me.  I then rinse it out, and run some Dabur Vatika coconut oil through my hair.  I then use another conditioner that has even better slip (Renpure at the moment) and brush my hair with my Denman a'la Curly Girl method.  I don't leave the conditioner in though....I don't like the way it makes my hair feel.  After I've brushed and rinsed, I immediately run some Eco styler through my hair...or it'll just frizz up, and poof.  I then let my hair air dry.  

The co-cleanser makes this process quick and easy, and my hair stays very moist all day.  I also got great curl definition!  Too bad I was so focused on taking pictures of the boys, I took none of my hair...


----------



## reeko43 (May 30, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva, thanks so much I will try that.  I did use the co wash today and I love it!


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 30, 2012)

I hope she continues to have sales.  The normal price seems kinda high for a new product line and now I'm spoiled with the sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

@MrsJaiDiva

I found Marie Dean's Butters to be HARD. I had the Raspberry something and gave it away.

I do have the Olive & Tucuma and it is nice & supple.

ETA:  The Donna Marie Super Buttercreme is thebomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

prettyinpurple said:


> I hope she continues to have sales. The normal price seems kinda high for a new product line *and now I'm spoiled with the sales.*


 
prettyinpurple

Gurl...Me Too!.....


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 31, 2012)

prettyinpurple said:


> I hope she continues to have sales.  The normal price seems kinda high for a new product line and now I'm spoiled with the sales.



This is what I was thinking when I was looking at the price of the deep conditioners.  I didn't realize her prices were that high.  From the looks of it, it seems like she will have decent sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

She said she was/is going to Launch a few New Products (after this Sale). 

I'm curious what they will be.


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 31, 2012)

Anybody got a shipping notice yet? LOL.

I ordered Sunday night so I expect a notice in the next day or two...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

@prettyinpurple

She told me early on (like right after I ordered) that mine wouldn't ship until sometime this week because she was waiting on Supplies for the Coconut Lime Oil.

Lemme go see when I ordered............... ETA: 05/25


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 2, 2012)

I just ordered the 3 pc Moisture Regimen, 16oz Cleansing Conditioner, and the Coconut Mango mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2012)

Still waiting for an update about my 05/25 order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Still waiting for an update about my 05/25 order.*


 
Received an e-mail today saying I should receive a Shipping Notice today.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 4, 2012)

Turns out I didn't officially place my order until today b/c I didn't finish processing it.  I'm so glad I checked on it today.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 5, 2012)

My package was shipped today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2012)

I got a Shipping Notice, but my products haven't moved anywhere.erplexed


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a Shipping Notice, but my products haven't moved anywhere.erplexed



It'll probably be tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 6, 2012)

I have not received a shipping notice.  I ordered on 5/29.  I though I ordered earlier but that's not why my receipt or PayPal says lol.


----------



## CaramelLites (Jun 7, 2012)

I just realized I ordered on 5/31/12. I haven't received a shopping notice yet either...... I'm expecting 2 greaseless moisture, 1 five day moisture, 1 three piece moisture regime, and 2 conditioning cleansers. Hopefully I'll hear something soon.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 7, 2012)

She must have gotten hit hard again.  Maybe she knows now that when she's planning on having a good sale to have some of the popular things already made and labeled.  That really would help.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 7, 2012)

Got my shipping order.  Can't wait to try the greaseless moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2012)

I ordered May 25. Received a Shipping Notice earlier this week. However, it is just a "Notice" 

Actual movement of this package, so far has not occurred.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 7, 2012)

gorgeoushair and IDareT'sHair

How do you know that you completed the order?

I paid through paypal was i supposed to do something more?

TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2012)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *How do you know that you completed the order?*
> 
> ...


 
Vonnieluvs08

Did you look on ETSY?  It should show where you are in the process. 

What does it say on ETSY?  I ordered 05/25 I got the shipping notice (Lemme go check the date BRB).


----------



## MissRissa (Jun 7, 2012)

hate yall.  i JUST bought a bunch of moisturizers from ssi less than a week ago but since i AM having some trouble with dry straightened hair i think imma pick up that 5 day moisture and the greaseless moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2012)

Vonnieluvs08

It is marked "Shipped" as of 06/05.  But it has not moved.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 7, 2012)

Vonnieluvs08

After logging in paypal and choosing method..it'll take you back to your order so you can confirm it but I didn't and thought I did.  I was trying to do several things at once.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2012)

My Package has started moving......Is Slated for Delivery 06/09.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 8, 2012)

gorgeoushair

Thanks.  I emailed her and she said she will send notification and shipping later today.

I was about to be hot she was going to take my money and not deliver products.  She could have contacted me since she had my email and etsy info.

I'mma see how this plays out.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 8, 2012)

My package should be delivered tomo 6/9 as well.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 8, 2012)

Vonnieluvs08

Everyone has been getting their packages.  I'm assuming she's new and is getting behind due to the sales she's having and not expecting on having a lot of orders.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine is due Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure she got bombarded with orders this time. 

Fiddy% ain't no joke. Errrbody piled up on that one.

It's times like these (new + high volume), when new vendors have to watch CS and Consistency issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2012)

I think my HQS was delivered today.  I need to check.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 9, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Mine is due Monday.




Mine came today. I could eat that Coconut Lime Oil.  The 5 Day Moisture is THICK. I'll be using that on my body for sure!  Already did, actually. I plan to try the Go Deep later. *fingers crossed*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm thinking about making the "Greaseless Moisture" A Pre-Rx before Cowashing.


----------



## reeko43 (Jun 9, 2012)

I received my package today that was ordered on 5/29. I guess she mailed out all on the same day. I ordered two 16 oz of the coco lime oil cleanser. I am in love! Between that, the Vatika rinse, thanks @MrsJaiDiva, and my greaseless moisture, I am having the best wng's!! I think I am stocked to last til the end of wng season.  My hair really curls nicely when I use that cleanser!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 9, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> I received my package today that was ordered on 5/29. I guess she mailed out all on the same day. I ordered two 16 oz of the coco lime oil cleanser. I am in love! Between that, the Vatika rinse, thanks @MrsJaiDiva, and my greaseless moisture, I am having the best wng's!! I think I am stocked to last til the end of wng season.  My hair really curls nicely when I use that cleanser!



Nothing like a great hair day!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 10, 2012)

Got my package.

Just sample the Greaseless Moisture on my hair.  It made my hair super soft!  But it smells like Lemon Pledge lol.  Fragrance is not listed as an ing. on the label but it's listed as the last ing. on the site.

I looked at that 5 day moisture and said yep it's shea butter.  I rubbed a little on my hands.  It was gritty at first but absorbed quickly.  But what am I gonna do w/all that shea butter?  I'm not really a fan of shea.  Guess I'll be slathering it on my body.

Didn't open the coco lime yet but I've used it before.

Everything was shrink-wrapped this time.  But no samples!  Boo.  lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2012)

@prettyinpurple

All of mine have been shrink-wrapped since the 1st order. And you're right (no samples)

@Brownie518 was going to use the "Go Deep" last night, so I am waiting on her review.

Pretty in Purple:  Glad I didn't get the 5 day Moisture.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 10, 2012)

Ahh okay.  This is my first time ordering items in a jar.  I just got the cleansing condish last time...


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 10, 2012)

The five day moisture is Shea but surprisingly it leaves your hair nice and light it doesn't weigh it down at all and a little goes a long way. I received a sample of it with my first order and when I first opened it I was like no way am I gonna be able to put this on my hair but I tried it and actually like it.  So when she had the sale I went ahead and purchased a full size one.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 10, 2012)

bign__17 said:


> *The five day moisture is Shea but surprisingly it leaves your hair nice and light it doesn't weigh it down at all and a little goes a long way.* I received a sample of it with my first order and when I first opened it I was like no way am I gonna be able to put this on my hair but I tried it and actually like it.  So when she had the sale I went ahead and purchased a full size one.



 I agree with the bolded. It looks like it would be super thick and heavy but it actually isn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2012)

Brownie518 bign__17

Thanks for your Reviews Ladies.

I'm glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 11, 2012)

Dayum I really tried to stay out of this thread then darn it came back and saw that 50 percent off sale and that was all she wrote lol!  I've been eyeballing the  greaseless moisture, the cocoa lime cleansing conditioner and the mango deep conditioner so went to Etsy and purchased all 3 for 30 bucks with the 50 percent off deal!  Woot!  thanks ladies


----------



## danniegirl (Jun 11, 2012)

dang i still didnt receive my first order yet it better come today no one will be home until thursday and i will be pissed if i have to track down this stuff.


----------



## CaramelLites (Jun 11, 2012)

I haven't received my first order and I wanna order again. I just can't pass up that 50%. I gotta stock up.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2012)

Is there a code I have to put for the 50% off?


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah its summersale and it's listed on the etsy website


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks someone told me what it was already! I just placed my order and I'm excited cant wait. Unfortunately I have a PS in that I plan to keep up for a month so have to wait to use it but I'm still excited and hoping this will be my DC and leave in creams I have been searching for! I ordered the 5 day moisture, greaseless moisture, cocnut lime oil, cocnut mango repairing mask, and accidentaly ordered the two sizes of the DC but oh well cant beat 6 items for under $50!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 11, 2012)

prettyinpurple said:


> Got my package.
> 
> Just sample the Greaseless Moisture on my hair.  It made my hair super soft!  *But it smells like Lemon Pledge* lol.  Fragrance is not listed as an ing. on the label but it's listed as the last ing. on the site.
> 
> ...



LOL..My friend smelled it and was like this smells like something I clean with. LOL  I think she might be talking the lemon lysol  or something like that. I might buy some fragrance oil and add to it.  I can't be walking around w/ my hair smelling like cleaning products. LOL


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 11, 2012)

I thought the sale ended already.  I haven't gotten an email yet either about my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2012)

gorgeoushair

Hey G!

I thought it was sort of like a Liquidation Sale and she was going to offer it until she most things Sold Out and then she was going to re-stock and add new and existing items.

Not certain.  But that was my understanding.  That it would continue for an unspecified amount of time.

That was my thinking.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh I thought she was just having a good sale before she put up the new products....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> *Oh I she was just having a good sale before she put up the new products....*


 
gorgeoushair

That's right.  Same Difference.  

But I thought the Sale would continue until she Launched the new stuff and sold out of what ever she had "in stock".

At least that was my understanding.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 11, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> LOL..My friend smelled it and was like this smells like something I clean with. LOL  I think she might be talking the lemon lysol  or something like that. I might buy some fragrance oil and add to it.  I can't be walking around w/ my hair smelling like cleaning products. LOL



Yea I was worried about walking out the house smelling like Lemon Pledge this morning   But the scent does start to fade w/in a few minutes.

I *think* I might prefer GM in a bottle instead of the jar due to its consistency.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 11, 2012)

I received my shipping notice today. It doesn't bother me if she gets behind. I have more than enough stuff to last me .


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @gorgeoushair
> 
> That's right.  Same Difference.
> 
> ...




The end date was the 5th but she decided to extend it b/c she said she didn't promote it like she wanted to.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 12, 2012)

Sale ends Sunday...all orders should shipped out by Wednesday.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just ordered the GM, Conditioner, and a couple other goodies. I'll tap myself on the hand late..right now i'm crossing my fingers in hopes that these products will moisturize my hair. *smacks forehead repeatedly* I shouldn't have dyed my hair..ugh..


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 12, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> Sale ends Sunday...all orders should shipped out by Wednesday.



Good...just enough time to scoop up 4 bottles of the co-cleanser!  *rubs greedy hands together*


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 12, 2012)

I wanna order more too. LOL I'm waiting for her new products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva gorgeoushair

Last night I talked myself outta' getting' mo' Cleansing Conditioner.

Lemme see if I can make it through tonight w/o Hittin' PayNah.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MrsJaiDiva gorgeoushair
> 
> Last night I talked myself outta' getting' mo' Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> *Lemme see if I can make it through tonight w/o Hittin' PayNah*.



Do it....buy it....you NEED it!!



 GIFSoup


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva

Hold Up Pusha'....

I already have 4.  

But that 50% Off is very attractive.


----------



## reeko43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Broke down and ordered again   Two coco lime oil cleansers and two greaseless moistures.  I am so hooked.  I have plenty now.  I just can't see paying $18.99 for the 16oz conditioner so I just had to take advantage of the sale.  I now have 5 altogether, lol!


----------



## SimJam (Jun 15, 2012)

is the sale only on etsy?

I want to get the 12oz GM and the 16 oz co cleanser but those are only on the artfire site (which doesnt accept the summersale code)


----------



## SimJam (Jun 15, 2012)

nvm ... i just got 2 of the style pack that has the 5 day moisture and the GM both 8oz and also 2 of the coconut lime co cleanser


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 15, 2012)

That 5 day moisture does go on surprisingly light as others mentioned.  Just using it on my body for now and it's doing me right.  You only need to use a little, so I'll have that jar for another year lol.

Not sure if I will use it on my hair cause I don't like the smell of shea butter.  Can't have that lingering in my hair.  But the smell seems faint on my body.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2012)

I picked up my last and Final 2 -16 ounce Coconut Mango DC'ers


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 15, 2012)

I received my order this morning Too bad I can't try them b/c I just got my hair braided again.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 15, 2012)

I got 2 more of the Mango Repair and a Cleansing Conditioner. You can't beat that 50 off...


----------



## Americka (Jun 15, 2012)

2 Go Deep and 1 Coconut Mango


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 15, 2012)

The mango DC smells delicious!  I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Lita (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm loving the moisturizing sulphate free poo.. My hair & scalp,gets clean with no build-up or tangles...Leaves your hair detangle,silky,soft & very moisturize...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cutenss (Jun 16, 2012)

I have been watching this thread from day one, and finally gave in  I bought one greaseless moisture, one coconut lime oil conditioning cleansers, and two coconut mango repairing masks. It was only after I paced my order that I saw the organic coconut lime oil. I want that too. Geez


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2012)

cutenss

You should convo her and have her add it to your order. 

(Make sure you say please add using SUMMERSALE) so you get that Fiddy%


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2012)

Someone in our U1 B1 asked about "Shelf-Life" so I contacted Bianca (HQS)
So, I thought I'd post it over here too.

Greaseless Moisture, 5 Day Moisture, Puttyful = 6 months
Shampoos & Go Deep = 6 months
Coconut Mango DC'er 3-4 months *because of Coconut Fatty Acids*

I keep mine in the Fridge anyway, but just wanted to give you all a Heads-Up


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Someone in our U1 B1 asked about "Shelf-Life" so I contacted Bianca (HQS)
> So, I thought I'd post it over here too.
> 
> Greaseless Moisture, 5 Day Moisture, Puttyful = 6 months
> ...



Thanks for the heads up!  I'll use the 4 I just bought, in place of my Ren this summer then.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I picked up my last and Final 2 -16 ounce Coconut Mango DC'ers


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @cutenss
> 
> You should convo her and have her add it to your order.
> 
> (Make sure you say please add using SUMMERSALE) so you get that Fiddy%


 
Thanks IDareT'sHair, I just sent her a message.  I saw your post where you picked up additional Coconut Mango DC's.  I want to know why you love it so


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 16, 2012)

I love the Coconut Mango mask. It rinsed really well and my hair was just how I like it. Moisturized, detangled, and soft and silky. Very nice.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so annoyed. Been waiting for my package for going on ten freakin days now. It was stalled in Chicago for days and then for some stupid a** reason, is now in Virginia where it's been for about five days. I'm in Oklahoma, why in the hell is this box going in the OPPOSITE direction of where I'm at?!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 16, 2012)

How do you check your order status?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2012)

cutenss 

Basically because it's 50% off and it's 16 ounces.  I'm sure it will work great with Steam

HairPleezeGrow

Go to your order (in ETSY) and to the Right you should see the Status - and if it says "Shipped" Click on that and it should take you to USPS so you can Track it.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 16, 2012)

@IDareT'sHair So the seller messaged me back. She is adding those to my order  Thanks for the suggestion. Those coconut lime oils seem like they would make a nice pre-poo, leave-in or sealent. I will be experimenting


----------



## Lita (Jun 16, 2012)

I want to order more Moisture Rich poo,it's not on the Etsy site,on artfire..I need her to put Moisture Rich poo back on etsy..ASAP...My new staple poo..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 19, 2012)

Is the sale still on? what do yall recom for 4a,low porosity,fine strands with spongy texture


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 19, 2012)

*sigh* shipping delay...  I don't need it immediately, but I would Like it immediately.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 19, 2012)

Really wanted to try the 5 day moisture but the coupon code "summersale" isn't working


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 19, 2012)

Bumping for more response abt the summersale


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 19, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Really wanted to try the 5 day moisture but the coupon code "summersale" isn't working


are you trying to order from the etsy website?


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 19, 2012)

Bumping for more response abt the summersale


----------



## reeko43 (Jun 19, 2012)

The summer sale is over


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ugggggh, i wad already prepping my speech on why i need this.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 19, 2012)

cutenss said:


> @IDareT'sHair So the seller messaged me back. She is adding those to my order  Thanks for the suggestion. Those coconut lime oils seem like they would make a nice pre-poo, leave-in or sealent. I will be experimenting



It's awesome for the body too!



tiffers said:


> I'm so annoyed. Been waiting for my package for going on ten freakin days now. It was stalled in Chicago for days and then for some stupid a** reason, is now in Virginia where it's been for about five days. I'm in Oklahoma, why in the hell is this box going in the OPPOSITE direction of where I'm at?!



She ships from Chicago (well mine came from there) so that initial delay was prob just her actually getting to the PO.  The VA thing is weird tho.  I wonder if it's a reused tracking no and now showing old info.  Or double check your order and make sure you didn't put in VA.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 19, 2012)

coyacoy yes ma'am


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay Lovelies!

I used the Cleansing Conditioner this a.m.  Love the scent and that stuff really cleanses.

It's quite nice.  Glad I invested in several.

It gently cleanses and removes product.  Good Product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2012)

Based on Several Reviews for "Go Deep" (consistency, performance etc...) I decided to make this one a Cowash or a final Rinse Out.

Will definitely report back whenever I get around to using this one.

My HQS came today = 2 16 ounce Coconut Mango Rx.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 20, 2012)

McQuay30 said:


> Ugggggh, i wad already prepping my speech on why i need this.


 
Where have you been? This sale has been going on for a while now-like 2-3wks and before this one she had a memorial day sale. I'm sure there will be another sale...probably not like the summer sale though. Sorry you missed it. It surely was a good sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2012)

gorgeoushair

G, do you have "Go Deep"?  Have you tried? And what were your thoughts?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Yes I do but haven't tried it yet b/c by the time it arrived I was back in braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2012)

gorgeoushair

Great!  We can compare notes, when we both get around to using it.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok ladies I had to come in here to sing praises of HQS based off customer service alone! I posted earlier this week about being bummed about missing the summer sale. I emailed the owner inquiring about the sale. She said that since she had forgotten to take down one of the banners offering 25% off, she would honor it for me. She emailed me my own special coupon code to use for 25% off. I order the 2 pack of GM and Whit tea and lemon 5 day moisture.   lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2012)

Great CS is always very attractive.  HQS has had stellar CS (IMO) and for that alone, I'll be a repeat customer.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Girl me too LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2012)

Steaming tonight with HQS Coconut Mango Rx.

So Far so Good!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ingredients look wonderful


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 22, 2012)

I know how did i miss this,the pj in me is upset, i was researching curly kinks line.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2012)

Still waiting on my order: (


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 22, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Still waiting on my order: (



Impatiently waiting on my order too...although j just ordered like 2 days ago


----------



## cutenss (Jun 22, 2012)

How long does it take for her to ship out products? I ordered on June 16, and June 17. See this makes me want to cancel my order. No notice, no nothing. I will give it til Monday, then I am going to request a refund. Not good business/customer service practice.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 22, 2012)

cutenss

I ordered on the 15th, during that crazy sale, and got my shipping notice on Wednesday, the 20th.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 22, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @cutenss
> 
> I ordered on the 15th, during that crazy sale, and got my shipping notice on Wednesday, the 20th.


 
I am about to email right now erplexed


----------



## cutenss (Jun 22, 2012)

She says that she will send a tracking number tomorrow. I hope that they are worth the wait. I am not going to wash until they arrive.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2012)

cutenss said:
			
		

> Shee says that she will send a tracking number tomorrow.  I hope that they are worth the wait.  I am not going to wash until they arrive.



I ordered on the 11th!


----------



## SimJam (Jun 23, 2012)

Im still waiting on my order to ship .... also ordered on the 15th


----------



## Americka (Jun 23, 2012)

SimJam said:
			
		

> Im still waiting on my order to ship .... also ordered on the 15th



Me too. Is this normal for this vendor?

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think so.  I ordered awhile back and it took may be 10 days.

I think she's overwhelmed with orders, and I do not understand back to back sales with very slow shipping.

I get it's a new business, but this may be the last time people order.  At least stay in contact with the customers.  But then again there are other vendors that been awhile for a years and they have slow shipping times.  

Just hope the products are worth the wait.


----------



## Americka (Jun 23, 2012)

Golden75 said:
			
		

> I think so.  I ordered awhile back and it took may be 10 days.
> 
> I think she's overwhelmed with orders, and I do not understand back to back sales with very slow shipping.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply! I emailed her Wednesday about a shipping notice and she said I would get it sometime Thursday. Still waiting. I usually don't use online vendors, but the Go Deep includes BTMS, which my hair loves. Sorry for rambling...

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## cutenss (Jun 23, 2012)

She said that she was waiting for jars, but they did arrive.  So hopefully all of us that are waiting, will be receiving tracking numbers.  I am telling you my hair better shout "halleujah" after I use these products.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jun 23, 2012)

Initial review of Coconut Mango condish: 
I used this condish after washing with CON moisturizing shampoo. This one has a thin, but not watery consistency. Upon first glance I thought a lot of product would be needed to saturate my 4b strands but I was totally wrong! Only few scoops were needed (and speaking of scoops, I hate that this doesn't come in a bottle. Dunking my hand into a jar of conditioner is no bueno). This conditioner was easily  absorbed and provided instant softness to my hair. The jar says to keep it in for 30min but I left in in for around 1 - 1 1/2 hours underneath a shower cap. My hair was sooo soft after rinsing everything out. Seriously impressive considering how I didn't pre poo with any oils! I'd buy it again, but only if its on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2012)

AyannaDivine

Nice Review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2012)

WOW! Lawd.....50% off is some Sale.  Unprecedented.  

And on top of that a New Vendor.  So, I am willing to cut her some Slack.

However, I do agree, she should let Customers know about the possible 'wait' time up front and/or if she is waiting on Supplies etc.......*that would be helpful to know*

But I came in here to talmbout the Coconut Lime Oil.  It's Vatika Frosting's Summer Twin.  *drool*

Hairveda's VF and HQS's Coconut Lime are identical in consistency.  And both smell Fabulous.  

The Coconut Lime is definitely Summer-ry and very light and refreshing.

I plan to Steam with the Coconut Mango again tomorrow.  I need to get a feel for this one.

But with 50% off and low Flat Rate Shipping....Overall, I'm pleased.

Interested to see (and possibly try) her New Products.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> WOW! Lawd.....50% off is some Sale.  Unprecedented.
> 
> And on top of that a New Vendor.  So, I am willing to cut her some Slack.
> 
> ...



Does she have her new products out yet? And does anyone know what they are?


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 23, 2012)

Americka said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply! I emailed her Wednesday about a shipping notice and she said I would get it sometime Thursday. Still waiting. I usually don't use online vendors, but the Go Deep includes BTMS, which my hair loves. Sorry for rambling...
> 
> Sent from my Toshiba Thrive



My hair lives BTMS too .  Any product that had it, I'm willing to try, and I have several already.


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> WOW! Lawd.....50% off is some Sale.  Unprecedented.
> 
> And on top of that a New Vendor.  So, I am willing to cut her some Slack.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair - Did you use the lime oil as a prepoo?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2012)

Golden75

Nope.  Just rubbed some in and Massaged.  That's what I do with VF too.  

I really love VF after I get a Relaxer.

So, I'll try this on Tuesday after I Relax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2012)

@HairPleezeGrow

My understanding (from her), this was one of her reasons for having the 50% Sale. 

She was attempting to liquidate her current stock and ramp up & roll out new products.

I did not ask her what they were going to be? 

I guess I should have.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2012)

Today I co-cleansed with HQS Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner and DC'ed (Steamed) with the Coconut Mango Rx.

Still haven't tried "Go Deep" yet.  But chances are, I'll probably either Cowash with this or use it as a Final Rinse/Out.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 26, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Does she have her new products out yet? And does anyone know what they are?



Hopefully by the end of the week/beginning of next. She's coming out w/ 2 protein free deep conditioners: Peppermint Botanical and Pineapple Honey Hibiscus and a  Coconut Strawberry Oil and maybe a Peppermint Botanical Shampoo.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 26, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> Hopefully by the end of the week/beginning of next. She's coming out w/ 2 protein free deep conditioners: Peppermint Botanical and Pineapple Honey Hibiscus and a  Coconut Strawberry Oil and maybe a Peppermint Botanical Shampoo.



Oooh these sound  thanx for the heads up!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jun 26, 2012)

waiting on my products to get here. I'm so excited ^__^


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jun 26, 2012)

She has stayed in contact with me and let me know that my order was shipping out late due to faulty packaging on one of the orders. I don't mind waiting since she took the time out to email me and let me know what was going on


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> *Hopefully by the end of the week/beginning of next. She's coming out w/ 2 protein free deep conditioners:* Peppermint Botanical and *Pineapple Honey Hibiscus* and a Coconut Strawberry Oil and maybe a Peppermint Botanical Shampoo.


 
gorgeoushair  Will definitely pick this one up.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 26, 2012)

This stuff sound yummy....must resist PJism. That's why I stay out of this forum


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 27, 2012)

Still no shipping confirmation for me  I placed my order on the 20th and my status still just says paid.


----------



## Americka (Jun 27, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> Still no shipping confirmation for me  I placed my order on the 20th and my status still just says paid.



I ordered on the 15th and my status says the same thing. I emailed her on the 20th or so and she said I would get a shipping notification the next day. Nada! I emailed her Monday (25th) and she said I would get a notification yesterday. Nada! 

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 27, 2012)

Americka said:
			
		

> I ordered on the 15th and my status says the same thing. I emailed her on the 20th or so and she said I would get a shipping notification the next day. Nada! I emailed her Monday (25th) and she said I would get a notification yesterday. Nada!
> 
> Sent from my Toshiba Thrive



O lawd!!

If that's the case I'm tempted to just ask for a refund.


----------



## Americka (Jun 27, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> O lawd!!
> 
> If that's the case I'm tempted to just ask for a refund.



I am too, but as someone posted earlier, she is a new vendor who gave a 50% off sale to clear her old stock. I don't use online vendors often, so I'm trying to be patient. To her credit when I email her, she immediately responds.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 27, 2012)

Americka said:
			
		

> I am too, but as someone posted earlier, she is a new vendor who gave a 50% off sale to clear her old stock. I don't use online vendors often, so I'm trying to be patient. To her credit when I email her, she immediately responds.
> 
> Sent from my Toshiba Thrive



I emailed her as well yesterday with no response. I'm sure she's been very busy and didn't expect so many orders


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 27, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> O lawd!!
> 
> If that's the case I'm tempted to just ask for a refund.



I'ma give her another week, and if I don't get a shipping notice by then I'm doing the same.  If she's doing it in large batches, then it shouldn't take her this long....  I mean, she's been behind the ball since we started this thread.


----------



## Americka (Jun 27, 2012)

I received my shipping notice a few minutes ago.  Anyone else?

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 27, 2012)

I just got mine too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2012)

destine2grow

FYI:  It seems like Ladies are finally getting their Shipping Notices.  Have you checked again?

I'm still going to convo her about this right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2012)

I convo'ed her about the delay in shipping times, lack of communication on several of the orders etc.........

We'll see.  Hopefully, everybody will have Shipping Notices & Products soon.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 27, 2012)

I received my tracking number yesterday.  It is coming by FedEx.  They are so slow.  I wanted to wait and wash my hair after I received them, but my hair said  So I do not know when I am going to use them.  It will probably be at the end of next week.  Between a birthday, 4th of July, and moving, I am going to have a busy next week


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 27, 2012)

Got a reply to my convo as well. Package I'd being shipped Fed ex tomorrow :rollseyes: lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2012)

I got a Response from Hydroquench.  Several/Many orders DUE TO EXCESSIVE HEAT that had Coconut Lime Oil leaked and was returned by the USPS and had to be re-sent.

She had to order Leak-proof jars.  All Orders should go out by the end of this week.

I am going to suggest that the Coconut Lime Oil (as delicious as it is) only be offered early Spring.  

Sort of like how HV does with Vatika Frosting.  It's almost identical in consistency.  And Equally as Delicious in a nice Summer Scent.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 28, 2012)

Mine is out for delivery.  Hooray  Oooo I hope I don't have any leakage.  This Texas heat will melt the brown off your   But since I received 50% off, I won't be too mad.  I will refrigerate my package when it arrives, then open it later.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 28, 2012)

Finally got my ship notice...  Eh, the 50% makes up for the hassle I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 28, 2012)

I need to go pay for mine. I'm texlaxed and I'm getting the Greaseless moisture and the coconut mango treatment. Still not sure about the treatment.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine was not delivered today  I hate FedEx


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 29, 2012)

cutenss said:
			
		

> Mine was not delivered today  I hate FedEx



I received a tracking number, but there's no info available on said tracking number


----------



## cutenss (Jun 29, 2012)

I just looked at my tracking info.  My package was delivered erplexed It must be at the office.  Why in the heyall didn't they come to the door?  I hate FedEx.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 29, 2012)

cutenss  ....well sort of lol


----------



## cutenss (Jun 29, 2012)

@APrayer4Hair I know. It has only been two weeks. I think I will try some this weekend  It took two days from when she sent it, til I received it. I hope that yours comes to you by Friday


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @gorgeoushair  Will definitely pick this one up.



Me, too and maybe the oil...I'm not really interested in anything peppermint. LOL


----------



## cutenss (Jun 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a Response from Hydroquench. Several/Many orders DUE TO EXCESSIVE HEAT that had Coconut Lime Oil leaked and was returned by the USPS and had to be re-sent.
> 
> She had to order Leak-proof jars. All Orders should go out by the end of this week.
> 
> ...


 
So I wonder if that is the reason why I did not receive my coconut lime oils?  I sent her an email stating that she could refund my money for the CLO.  She did send me a sample.  I believe it is the Coconut Pepermint Conditioner (no label).  It is a nice 4oz size.  My Coconut Mango did leak a little bit.  The lid was not on as tight as the other one.  But I am happy that her business is thriving with so many orders


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 29, 2012)

My tracking # still doesn't work FML...maybe it'll come by Christmas


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> My tracking # still doesn't work FML...maybe it'll come by Christmas



Mine either!  Smh...


----------



## Coffee (Jun 29, 2012)

My tracking number isn't working either....makes me go hummm. I did email and asked if she had sent the correct number, she said she sent some USPS and FedEX, and she would check and let me know which way mine was sent. Regardless of which one she sent mine, the tracking number should still work. I've been waiting on my order since the end of May, and it's almost July erplexed erplexed erplexed.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

Coffee said:


> My tracking number isn't working either....makes me go hummm. I did email and asked if she had sent the correct number, she said she sent some USPS and FedEX, and she would check and let me know which way mine was sent. Regardless of which one she sent mine, the tracking number should still work. I've been waiting on my order since the end of May, and it's almost July erplexed erplexed erplexed.



This might be it for me...I don't do sloppy.  I ordered 4 co-cleansers, so I'll see how I feel when they're done.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 29, 2012)

Coffee

Whoa! Since the end of may?!?!?  She shoulda overnight-ed UR ish!!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 29, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva 

I so wanted to try the co cleansers amongst other things but  no bueno


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> MrsJaiDiva
> 
> I so wanted to try the co cleansers amongst other things but  no bueno



What really sucks is that the co-cleansers are Really good!  I love them for WnG's, and they leave my hair very moist.  I do Not love waiting almost a Month to get them.  I got my Wen in about 3 days...and Wen is still the Platinum standard.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 29, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> What really sucks is that the co-cleansers are Really good!  I love them for WnG's, and they leave my hair very moist.  I do Not love waiting almost a Month to get them.  I got my Wen in about 3 days...and Wen is still the Platinum standard.



Sounds like exactly what I'm looking for and it's SUBSTANTIALLY less than wen but u know what they say: fool me once....


----------



## SimJam (Jun 29, 2012)

my tracking number also wasn't working (got it on the 25th) it started working yesterday (the 28th) and is scheduled to arrive July 3

looks as if she gave me the tracking number *assigned* to my package, because FedEx shows that they got the package yesterday.

It really looks as if she was overwhelmed with the number of orders along with the issue of the lime oil and containers.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jun 30, 2012)

just wanted to say the coconut mango hair mask with hemp oil mixed in is amazing! great stuff!


----------



## Coffee (Jun 30, 2012)

My tracking number is finally working. She sent it on Wednesday, but Fedex didn't get the package until Friday.....kinda wrong. At least say it'll take a couple of days before the tracking will show up. I'm not due to get my package until Thursday erplexed, that's over 30 days from the time I placed my order .


----------



## cutenss (Jun 30, 2012)

She emailed me back stating that she put my coconut limes oils in a seperate shipment.  It would have been nice if she would have written it on the invoice that sent with my other items.  She said I should receive it Monday or Tuesday.  I hope so.

I transferred my coconut mango DC into a squeeze bottle, since it is not very thick.  I am going to use my lime cleanser, to wash out the dry DC I did yeasterday, and use the greaseless moisture.  I can't wait to try that.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 1, 2012)

It took a little over 2 weeks to receive my order and i just tried the coconut lime cleansing conditioner and it is seriously the business!!  Left hair feeling very soft and clean afterward. This one may be a new staple


----------



## cutenss (Jul 1, 2012)

The coconut lime cleanser (CLC) is ALL THAT!  Dare I say comparable, if not better that WEN?  And it has HairOne, and any other "cleansing conditioner" beat.  Hands down.  My hair has never felt like that.  Moisture, moisture, moisture.  I would recommend that to those not wanting to pay the price for WEN.  I have a new WEN gallon, but would love to have some more of the CLC.  And I will be ordering me some.

And that Greaseless Moisture (GM), OMGOSH!  Love, Love, Love!  That was worth the wait.  Again nothing has ever made my hair look and feel like it does.  Shiny and moist.  And no greasy feel.  I thought because of the glycerin being the 3rd or 4th ingredient, I was have slickness.  Umm no.  My test is anytime I can use a product, and it not leave residue on my hands  Now I do not care for the "lemon furniture polish" smell.  It doe not linger.  But that is a very small price to pay for this AWESOME moisturizer.  I have FINALLY found a moisturizer that I love, not like, not love.  

I need the shelf life of these products, because I want to stock on the two of them.  My fine, natural strands adored these products.  And the two together would give a perfect WNG, with what I found was minimal shrinkage.

I had some slight issues with wait time, but she always answered emails.  She gave generous sample, and a additional discount to use for later.  I think that once she gets her groove going, she is going to be OK.  I will definately be order again, and soon 

Once I receive my coconut lime oils, I will review those, along with the coconut mango DC .  But if they perform anything like the other two, I will have found my possible staples.  And all from one line


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 1, 2012)

cutenss ..how did u use the GM?  I.e. on wet or dry hair...after a wash, etc.?  Thanks!

I concur re: her responsiveness and that she just needs to find her groove.  I really like the products thus far so plan to order again.

Thanks tiffers for turning me on to this line!


----------



## cutenss (Jul 1, 2012)

coyacoy I used the GM on damp hair afetr a wash, and on dry hair when I did my twist  n' curl pony.  That makes my high buns fat   Its like no matter if I used it on damp or dry hair, my hair like abssorbed it.  It didn't just sit on my hair like  That is what I liked.  And I was pretty heavy handed with it after my wash.  I think that is part of the reason it makes a nice wash n' go with minimal shrinkage.  I found this out by accident.  I was bored with my pony afetr a couple of hours so I took my pony clip down.  My hair just fell on my neck/shoulders.  I was like oooo pretty   My hair/pony has tons of swing and movement.  It just likes my hair.

Hanve you tried it yet?  Or are you still waiting for an order?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jul 1, 2012)

My tracking # is Finally working...should get my order on the 3rd.  Sheesh...so much drama for some co-cleanser!


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 2, 2012)

cutenss said:
			
		

> coyacoy I used the GM on damp hair afetr a wash, and on dry hair when I did my twist  n' curl pony.  That makes my high buns fat   Its like no matter if I used it on damp or dry hair, my hair like abssorbed it.  It didn't just sit on my hair like  That is what I liked.  And I was pretty heavy handed with it after my wash.  I think that is part of the reason it makes a nice wash n' go with minimal shrinkage.  I found this out by accident.  I was bored with my pony afetr a couple of hours so I took my pony clip down.  My hair just fell on my neck/shoulders.  I was like oooo pretty   My hair/pony has tons of swing and movement.  It just likes my hair.
> 
> Hanve you tried it yet?  Or are you still waiting for an order?



cutenss... no I haven't tried it yet I have received my order though... I was just kind of tryna figure out how I should apply it - i.e. on dry hair or wet ....i might try a wash and go with it..thanks!!


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 2, 2012)

I wonder if she's not going to carry the 16 oz of the lime condish anymore because i only see the 8oz listed as available now


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally got my order....FINALLY!!  Hopefully this helps me to slack off the Wen, cause I've been killing my bottle of Mango Coco.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 3, 2012)

Still haven't gotten mines yet


----------



## blackindia07 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok so Im not the only one!  I placed my order almost a month ago, got my fed ex tracking number last week and still havent received it. Like a lot of other posters said I wasnt sweating it too much because of the 50% off.  LOL 

I see lots of great reviews on certain products but its been so long I dont even remember what I ordered!


----------



## Americka (Jul 3, 2012)

My order is supposed to be delivered today.

ETA - My sister brought it to me a few minutes ago. I love the containers! Can't wait to use them. 

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 3, 2012)

@cutenss & All - I convo'd her on the shelf life when I ordered a while back, here was her response:

*I wouldn't go any longer than 6-8 months. Reason being is that I don't use artificial preservatives. They are derived from plant acid and after a long period of time the acids naturally ferment and change the texture of the product. The product could still be used if sealed tightly and stored in a cool dry place, but it wouldn't be the same exact texture*

6-8 months isn't too bad. I haven't used any of my stuff yet, just open it to smell. My hair stuff is stored in a dark closet, that stays cool for the most part.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 3, 2012)

Surprise ! My order was just delivered; it was scheduled for Thursday. I have them in the fridge, they were kinda warm.


----------



## Lita (Jul 3, 2012)

My hair is still loving the mega moisture sulphate free poo..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 3, 2012)

Coffee Dont forget to give a review..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam (Jul 3, 2012)

my order arrived today .... wont be actually using till the end of august because of all the rigmaroll with shipping I missed my Bro in Law who was coming to jamaica .... got all my other stuff I ordered though.


sad thing is that her products get such good reviews .... I will be ordering again !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Used the Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner again today. Becoming a Quick Fav & Staple.

Great for Summer and the smell is Divine.

She said she would be sending me a Sample of The Peppermint 'stuff' 

I ain't excited.  Although I appreciate it.  

Not really into Peppermint products.  *i'd rather have the pineapple & honey*


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 3, 2012)

I messaged her the other day to ask about the 16 ounce conditioning cleanser whether they were m going to be available again and she said yes AND that she's got new conditioning cleansers coming out next week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

@coyacoy

That Coconut Lime Cleanser is thebomb.com 

Lurves It!

I hope she doesn't try to "Grow" to quickly. (No Pun Intended)

I want her to succeed.


----------



## Americka (Jul 3, 2012)

DC'ing w/the Botanical Peppermint Coconut Protein Free sample using heat.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Americka

What's it like so far Americka?  Consistency? Smell? etc.... you know all the "deets"


----------



## Americka (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Americka
> 
> What's it like so far Americka?  Consistency? Smell? etc.... you know all the "deets"



Consistency - on the thin side ( not runny, but thin). I used about 3 oz of the sample on my thin, apl hair.
Smell - mint 
Scalp - feels 'cool' and 'tingly'

I was under the heat cap about 5 minutes. Going wash it out. BRB.

ETA: Washed it out. There was definitely 'slip'  during the rinse out and I was able to comb thru my 7 weeks NG fairly easily. However, the slip didn't leave hair feeling silky. It felt slightly coated. 

Final assessment: It reminded me of Nioxin and Sof'n Free's DC. The mint smell is strong, I.M.O. 

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Americka

Thin?  Lawd...I don't want that.


----------



## Americka (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Americka
> 
> Thin?  Lawd...I don't want that.



Yeah! The consistency does not match what is on the website. I thought the DCs would be thicker. Not that a thin DC can't be effective...

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Americka

This is true.  

There are 'several' that I love that are on the Thin-side.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Used the Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner again today. Becoming a Quick Fav & Staple.
> 
> Great for Summer and the smell is Divine.
> 
> ...



Probably will burn your eyes, I had some pepper mint smelling oil from Carole's daughter line and it burnt my eyes and my bf complained about the smell also so I took it back


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 3, 2012)

Americka said:
			
		

> Consistency - on the thin side ( not runny, but thin). I used about 3 oz of the sample on my thin, apl hair.
> Smell - mint
> Scalp - feels 'cool' and 'tingly'
> 
> ...



I love products that make my hair tingle I feel like it penetrating more and I can actually feel it


----------



## Americka (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Americka
> 
> This is true.
> 
> There are 'several' that I love that are on the Thin-side.



IDareT'sHair *cough* Skala *cough*

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> *Probably will burn your eyes*, I had some pepper mint smelling oil from Carole's daughter line and it burnt my eyes and my bf complained about the smell also so I took it back


 
Lilmama1011
    Prolly. 

Hydroquench has been pretty light tho'. erplexed

re: CD's, you must be talkin' about Lisa's Hair Elixir?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Americka

Yeah, I like Afroveda's Ashlii Amala which is quite thin. 

And Hairveda's Sitrinillah isn't very thick as well.

And I lurve both of those.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 3, 2012)

Will the coconut lime cleansing remain ten dollars or that's just a sell! Because I wanted to wait until I ran our of my WEN to try it!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011
> Prolly.
> 
> Hydroquench has been pretty light tho'. erplexed
> ...



I believe so I use that about a year or two ago


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> *Will the coconut lime cleansing remain ten dollars* or that's just a sell! Because I wanted to wait until I ran our of my WEN to try it!


 
Lilmama1011

You just missed the 50% off Sale.  I've been buying the 16 ounces.

I think that's the Regular price for the 8 ounce.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011
> 
> You just missed the 50% off Sale.  I've been buying the 16 ounces.
> 
> I think that's the Regular price for the 8 ounce.



Aww man!!! So what's the 16 ounce?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011
> 
> You just missed the 50% off Sale.  I've been buying the 16 ounces.
> 
> I think that's the Regular price for the 8 ounce.



Well I mind as well wait Til I run out maybe she will have another sale or something and I know the original price probably cheaper than wen anyways...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Aww man!!!* So what's the 16 ounce?*


 
Lilmama1011

The Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner is in a 16 ounce
The Coconut Mango comes in 16 ounce
Go Deep Comes in 16 ounce

The Greaseless Moisture might be 12 ounces.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @coyacoy
> 
> That Coconut Lime Cleanser is thebomb.com
> 
> ...



ITA ...LOVE that stuff. She did say that it would be the same formula with just diff fragrance...they both sounded yum


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 3, 2012)

i plan on co-washing with the coco lime condish tomorrow for the first time. i am not a fan of co-washing alone but may try  doing one shampoo and 1 co-wash per week since its been so hot. i think this product line may be adding to my stash of essentials along with my claudies moisturizers-butters and my aubrey's conditioners. i noticed some nice curl definition upon rinsing out that coco-mango Rx. my hair is not sensitive to cones...in fact i wonder if its helps with the curl definition, i see cones in are in quite a few of her products. i still have a greaseless moisture to carck open and her go deep dc but i want to use up my other stuff first. they are in the fridge in the meantime.




southerncitygirl said:


> just wanted to say the coconut mango hair mask with hemp oil mixed in is amazing! great stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

southerncitygirl

You might like it.  It is a good Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

i hatechoo for that sideways comment you just made, #youknowyoudeadasswrong to the corner in timeout you go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

southerncitygirl

What did I say?  I just said you may like it, it's a good cleanser.  

But I don't really use Shampoo.

What?  pm me.  Because I'm lost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope someone can give a Good Review of the Go Deep!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope someone can give a Good Review of the Go Deep!



Here's to hopin'!!! 

Nah, it's not too bad. I just think it left a bit of a coating on my hair and I didn't like that. My hair was well detangled and moisturized but coated. *shrug*
I love the Coconut Mango joint, though!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Brownie518

I'm still thinking about what to do with it Girl.  I said I was gone make it into a Cowash.erplexed

But I don't know about that 'coating'........


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'm still thinking about what to do with it Girl.  I said I was gone make it into a Cowash.erplexed
> 
> But I don't know about that 'coating'........


IDareT'sHair

Just try it.... See what you think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

@Brownie518 The Ingredients are so excellent.

@Americka Did you get this? What did you get? I know you got the Coco-Mango.


----------



## CaramelLites (Jul 4, 2012)

So my first order was made on 5/31 and I just receive it today. I'm seriously upset with her and sent her a nasty email. I waited over a month for this bs. First FedEx left a clearly damaged box on my porch. The box is wet and there's a hole. Out of curiosity I opened the box, the products are spilled all over the box. "Oh hawl naw" was the first thing out of my mouth. *ughhhh* seriously disappointed.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

CaramelLites said:
			
		

> So my first order was made on 5/31 and I just receive it today. I'm seriously upset with her and sent her a nasty email. I waited over a month for this bs. First FedEx left a clearly damaged box on my porch. The box is wet and there's a hole. Out of curiosity I opened the box, the products are spilled all over the box. "Oh hawl naw" was the first thing out of my mouth. *ughhhh* seriously disappointed.



Dang you have had the worst shipping nightmare ever!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

CaramelLites

That's terrible. 

Keep us posted on how this gets resolved. If she issues you a Full Refund etc.....


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2012)

CaramelLites said:


> So my first order was *made on 5/31 and I just receive it today.* I'm seriously upset with her and sent her a nasty email. I waited over a month for this bs. First FedEx left a clearly damaged box on my porch. The box is wet and there's a hole. Out of curiosity I opened the box, the products are spilled all over the box. "Oh hawl naw" was the first thing out of my mouth. *ughhhh* seriously disappointed.



@ bolded -  That's crazy!!!


----------



## CaramelLites (Jul 4, 2012)

This is her response:

 I apologize Natasha, that is indeed unfortunate. Can you please tell me what items were spilled so that I can take precautionary measures for future orders? Was it one thing in particular or multiple items?

Bianca Hydro Quench Systems


----------



## CaramelLites (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm not sorting through that mess. She can sort it out when she gets the package back. Besides my Mom came and got the package so she could return it for me. Cause, I was not in the mood to deal with it. I was so angry I almost punted that package and it's contents across my yard. I mean seriously I spent $120 which means I brought $240 worth of products. The least you could do is package them correctly. Supposedly the whole shipping delay was due to spilled contents and you were going to rectify that mess. *nononono* she'll never get my business again.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 4, 2012)

CaramelLites said:
			
		

> This is her response:
> 
> I apologize Natasha, that is indeed unfortunate. Can you please tell me what items were spilled so that I can take precautionary measures for future orders? Was it one thing in particular or multiple items?
> 
> Bianca Hydro Quench Systems



Yikes.  Not a good response at all.  May be she'll say more later, regarding replacement/refund.  I'm hoping she will.

I haven't used anything yet, experience with shipping was slow, but not no dayum month.  But this is not looking good.  It's gone from bad to worse IMO.


----------



## CaramelLites (Jul 4, 2012)

Golden75
I already advised her that I expect a full refund. In fact I'm about to go open a Paypal case.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

@CaramelLites

WOW! I can't imagine poor CS for someone that just 'dropped' $120.00? That's un-imaginable. 

She should be bending over to make it right for you since you spent so much. I can't imagine her dis-regarding your business like that.

I honestly can't. $120 ain't nothing to sneeze at for some products. I assume this is your 1st time buying from her? Right?

Obviously, she can see that you are willing to "throw down" So, I can't imagine what's she's thinking.........

Somebody spending that much $ shouldn't have to wait a month to get there order. 

That's just......


----------



## Americka (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Brownie518 The Ingredients are so excellent.
> 
> @Americka Did you get this? What did you get? I know you got the Coco-Mango.



IDareT'sHair. I'm sorry I missed this last night. Yes, I also got 2 jars of the Go Deep b/c they have BTMS in them. And they appear thin as well. Where is the d#$% thickness pictured on Etsy?!

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## Lita (Jul 4, 2012)

CaramelLites said:


> I'm not sorting through that mess. She can sort it out when she gets the package back. Besides my Mom came and got the package so she could return it for me. Cause, I was not in the mood to deal with it. I was so angry I almost punted that package and it's contents across my yard. I mean seriously I spent $120 which means I brought $240 worth of products. The least you could do is package them correctly. Supposedly the whole shipping delay was due to spilled contents and you were going to rectify that mess. *nononono* she'll never get my business again.



CaramelLites Sorry that happen..For the amount you spent she should give you a full refund & replace products...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 4, 2012)

Americka said:


> IDareT'sHair. I'm sorry I missed this last night. Yes, I also got 2 jars of the Go Deep b/c they have BTMS in them. And they appear thin as well. Where is the d#$% thickness pictured on Etsy?!
> 
> Sent from my Toshiba Thrive



Americka That's what I said..It looks Nonthing like the picture...I use it as a rinse out..I will not reorder go deep..Its not a deep conditioner to me..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Americka  Yeah.  That's a Bummer. erplexed I love the Ingredients of the "Go Deep"  Maybe we'll like it.

Lita I Agree.  I just can't believe she treated someone that spent $120.00 like that after taking a month to send the products.  

It's just.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Lita Americka  Based on the Reviews: I plan to use it as a Rinse Out too.erplexed

OT: Lita, I see Camille Rose as a Pomade out.


----------



## CaramelLites (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

It was just in poor taste. I've been in constant contact with her. She explained that bottles leaked out of my first order and the package was held by the post office. She would reship when she received new spill proof jars. I commiserated with her and told her that was fine, I didn't mind the delay as long as I was assured of receiving a quality product. She gave me a coupon code and asked that I not share it. I was like ok. Sometime later she emailed me again advising that my package had shipped and she was sending me a sample. She also gave me another coupon code at that time. Here I am thinking everythings great, reading all of your reviews. Surprise, I get the messy package. I believe in supporting our own, I also believe in merchant consumer relations. If the merchant assures me something's been fixed  I expect it to be fixed. Sorry for the rant, yes this was my first time dealing with this merchant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

CaramelLites

I honestly believe you'll get a Full Refund.  And possibly a replacement.  

I can't see her not fulfilling her obligation, especially since she's just starting out.

I'll truly be surprised and a bit disappointed, if she doesn't.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lita (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Americka  Based on the Reviews: I plan to use it as a Rinse Out too.erplexed
> 
> OT: Lita, I see Camille Rose as a Pomade out.



IDareT'sHair Yes I use it-Camille Rose pomade..Little thick but it's nice..It contains honey..I gave it a review last month..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Americka  How was the Peppermint Stuff?  After you Rinsed & Dried.

Lita Thanks,  I may pick some up.  I need to see if AveYou has it.  I saw it at: MyNaturalHairStore and they wanted 8 bucks just to Ship.


----------



## Lita (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka  Yeah.  That's a Bummer. erplexed I love the Ingredients of the "Go Deep"  Maybe we'll like it.
> 
> Lita I Agree.  I just can't believe she treated someone that spent $120.00 like that after taking a month to send the products.
> 
> It's just.........



IDareT'sHair You know how we are about cs being poor..That will make/break you on LHCF..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Americka (Jul 4, 2012)

Lita said:


> Americka That's what I said..It looks Nonthing like the picture...I use it as a rinse out..I will not reorder go deep..Its not a deep conditioner to me..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I will try it as a DC, but will use it as a pre-poo or rinse out.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka  Yeah.  That's a Bummer. erplexed I love the Ingredients of the "Go Deep"  Maybe we'll like it.
> 
> Lita I Agree.  I just can't believe she treated someone that spent $120.00 like that after taking a month to send the products.
> 
> It's just.........


I might wash on Friday just to try it out. I want us to like it too.


----------



## Americka (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka  How was the Peppermint Stuff?  After you Rinsed & Dried.
> 
> Lita Thanks,  I may pick some up.  I need to see if AveYou has it.  I saw it at: MyNaturalHairStore and they wanted 8 bucks just to Ship.



As I mentioned, my hair felt slightly coated. I hate that feeling on my hair, so I DC'd again with Skala Shea Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Americka said:


> As I mentioned, *my hair felt slightly coated*. I hate that feeling on my hair, so I DC'd again with Skala Shea Butter.


 
@Americka

Dang! That's what Brownie said about the Go Deep.  I only have 1 Jar.


----------



## Americka (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka
> 
> Dang!  That's what Brownie said about the Go Deep.



I read that as well. It might be from the BTMS b/c its original form is a pasty flake. I had bought some from LC and it was kinda hard to melt into the oil AND GET A SMOOTH CONSISTENCY. My 2 cents... IDareT'sHair I bought 2 jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

@Americka

So far, I really like the Coco Mango Rx, the Coconut Lime Oil & the Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner.

On the Fence with the Greaseless Moisture. Need to try it a few more times to see if I "really" like it.

Good to know about the BTMS


----------



## Americka (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Americka
> 
> So far, I really like the Coco Mango Rx, the Coconut Lime Oil & the Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner.
> 
> ...



I'm happy that the Coco Lime CC works for you.  Can't wait to try the Coco Mango. Should I have this stuff in the fridge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Americka

I do. All of it.  

She gave the Coconut Mango Rx a Shorter Shelf Life because of the Coconut Fatty Acids.

I'll see if I can find my Post regarding Shelf-Life.


----------



## Americka (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Americka
> 
> I do. All of it.
> 
> ...



Okay... Off to the kitchen...

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 4, 2012)

I was disappointed in the Go Deep consistency too.  I'm debating of how I'll use this.  I guess as a final rinse would be best.

I love products with BTMS, and never had a coating issue.  May be she's using to much?  I either need to move this stuff to the fridge or start using it now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Someone in our U1 B1 asked about "Shelf-Life" so I contacted Bianca (HQS)
> *So, I thought I'd post it over here too.*
> 
> *Greaseless Moisture, 5 Day Moisture, Puttyful = 6 months*
> ...


 
@Americka Golden75

FYI


----------



## Lita (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka  How was the Peppermint Stuff?  After you Rinsed & Dried.
> 
> Lita Thanks,  I may pick some up.  I need to see if AveYou has it.  I saw it at: MyNaturalHairStore and they wanted 8 bucks just to Ship.



IDareT'sHair Yes AveYou has it..I orderd from them..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Americka (Jul 4, 2012)

Golden75 said:
			
		

> I was disappointed in the Go Deep consistency too.  I'm debating of how I'll use this.  I guess as a final rinse would be best.
> 
> I love products with BTMS, and never had a coating issue.  May be she's using to much?  I either need to move this stuff to the fridge or start using it now.



Golden75. That is the thing - Like you, I have never had a problem with coating from BTMS in commercially mixed products. I discovered it when I tried to "help" products with no slip by adding btms to it. She's either using too much or has not found the optimum melting point.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Jul 5, 2012)

I am still waiting to get my stuff.  She claims that there was an issue with shipping labels and she had to reprint but didn't send corrected notifications.  I have been waiting a few days for her to respond with the new notice.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 7, 2012)

I want my coconut lime oils  or a refund.  I am so disappointed


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 7, 2012)

I guess I won't order from her, she doesn't sound  to reliable, I like to be told a date and get it much earlier, just ordered from bath and body works and was suppose to get it the twelve and I got it the sixth, that's the why I like it!!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 7, 2012)

So apparently my stuff was delivered (I've been out of town) so I'm excited and annoyed at the same time. My fed ex report says she didn't mail my ish til July 2nd  I ordered my items on the 20th of June. I understand that she is relatively new but this is unacceptable. I don't understand how she expects to have repeat business *end rant*

Oh, I'll be back later to review my items


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2012)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-Gerplexed


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 7, 2012)

Still waiting on my stuff...I'm not mad just yet. I live in Germany so I expect there to be a bit of a wait...


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 7, 2012)

I was about to order and she sent me an invoice; however, after I read this thread I realized that she was still taking forever to send orders out. When I said something to her she tried to play it like it just happened during the sale and now everything was ok. She must not know that there is a thread out about her still taking forever to deliver goods. I'm not waiting 2-3 weeks for anything!!!


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 7, 2012)

Uh oh....it's really too bad because her products are pretty good (at least the ones I've tried) but the waiting is understandably a deal breaker....i hope she can turn things around quickly before her rep is irrevocably tarnished


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok guys here's my mini review, I literally just got home from a road trip  so I ain't really used this stuff yet, just my initial review: 

Packaging was nice. She included a 4 oz sample of botanical peppermint coconut deep con. which was nice. She also included a hand written thank u note with a 30% off coupon code. 

Greaseless moisture: I can tell off bat that this will be a staple for me. I put a bit  on a small area of my hair and it literally melted into my hair. By far the best moisturizer I've ever used so I GUESS it was worth the wait. ( sorry, I'm still a little bitter). Only downside it that it does smell like lemon pledge bur it doesn't seem to linger. 

5 day moisture: i don't think this'll be something I use on my hair but i'll try it in the A.M. It seems to be just some Shea butter in a jar tho  I think it'll work on my 1 1/2 y.o. Daughters hair tho so it'll still get some play. 

BPC deep conditioner: smells nice and I like the fact that it's protein free, that's all I got for that one.

Imma go ahead and order some more of the GM with the 30% and some of the cleansing conditioner. I figure if I order now I'll get it by the time this one is done :rollseyes:


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 7, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> Ok guys here's my mini review, I literally just got home from a road trip  so I ain't really used this stuff yet, just my initial review:
> 
> Packaging was nice. She included a 4 oz sample of botanical peppermint coconut deep con. which was nice. She also included a hand written thank u note with a 30% off coupon code.
> 
> ...



Smh ...lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2012)

APrayer4Hair

*cough* if you are going to order again....you should also buy/try the Coconut Mango Rx.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 7, 2012)

So I'm trying reeeaaal hard not to be salty, but reading about all of ya'll getting free samples is really annoying. I didn't have nothin in my box but what I ordered. No discount code. No nothing. If it wasn't for this thread, I'm sure most of ya'll wouldn't know HQS even existed and I can't even get no pepamint sample? Harrumph.


----------



## Americka (Jul 7, 2012)

tiffers said:
			
		

> So I'm trying reeeaaal hard not to be salty, but reading about all of ya'll getting free samples is really annoying. I didn't have nothin in my box but what I ordered. No discount code. No nothing. If it wasn't for this thread, I'm sure most of ya'll wouldn't know HQS even existed and I can't even get no pepamint sample? Harrumph.



I can send you the code she gave me. I doubt if I will order again. tiffers

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 7, 2012)

i tried the coco lime co-wash condish yesterday and it was very nice. i used it, detangled my hair ,and slicked it back into a wet bun with leave-in and clear eco-styler gel.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Jul 7, 2012)

So she responded to a late email on 7.6 that said she will call FedEx today to see what the delay was.  She told me I should get my stuff by today...that didn't happen.  FedEx said that the product was received on 7.6 and sent out immediately and due to be delivered on 7.11.  

She emailed me that she is disappointed in FedEx because they had my stuff and didn't send it out...really? 5 days ago She told me that the info on the site was incorrect and FedEx told her that they sent the stuff out but didn't enter it into the tracking systems because of power outages...meaning they sent stuff out with out having a way to track it? For reals, FedEx did that? No not so much. I will not be ordering again, I don't think.  

How long ago was the sale? I ordered 3 weeks ago.  She is no that HV-ish. No thanks.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair  how dare u!!!












*whispers* is it really good?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 7, 2012)

tiffers 



I'm sowwry


----------



## Americka (Jul 7, 2012)

I DC'ed on dry w/ the Coconut Mango mask. It rinsed out well and my new growth felt soft. Will try again as a final DC.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 7, 2012)

So I couldn't wait to use something  so I'm doing an overnight DC on dry hair with the botanical peppermint coconut. It gave nice slip and my head is all tingly. So far so good. Will update this post in the AM when I wash it out.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 8, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Uh oh....it's really too bad because her products are pretty good (at least the ones I've tried) but the waiting is understandably a deal breaker....i hope she can turn things around quickly before her rep is irrevocably tarnished




Yes, waiting 3 weeks is a bit much. If it was coming from China or India then I could see a delay that long b/c that's the norm. However, she is right here in the US of A...no ma'am!!! I can drive to Chicago and pick it up faster than she can ship it to me. That's ridiculous. My inner product junkie is not happy!


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jul 8, 2012)

SOUnds like the lady I was dealing with for the B straight serum....Her serum is incredible. But she took forever to ship it. I ordered two huge bottles and I now get it ship to california and then get it forwarded to my canadian address because she is just too slow.




Ms. Tiki said:


> I was about to order and she sent me an invoice; however, after I read this thread I realized that she was still taking forever to send orders out. When I said something to her she tried to play it like it just happened during the sale and now everything was ok. She must not know that there is a thread out about her still taking forever to deliver goods. I'm not waiting 2-3 weeks for anything!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2012)

APrayer4Hair

Yes, it's very nice. And since you're ordering anywayoke:


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 8, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> So I couldn't wait to use something  so I'm doing an overnight DC on dry hair with the botanical peppermint coconut. It gave nice slip and my head is all tingly. So far so good. Will update this post in the AM when I wash it out.



Update: ok the BPC was awesome. After I washed it out this morning I planned on shampooing but my hair felt so great I just left it alone. Afterwards I used the GM as my leave in and even now my hair still feels moisturized. Truly fantastic and I dont wanna be without it


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm supposed to get my order today! We will see  and of courses I'm in a sew in for maybe 2 months lol


----------



## cutenss (Jul 9, 2012)

I am about to send ANOTHER email about my coconut lime oils.  I don't understand if she can't /won't send them, to send me a refund?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2012)

Well got my order! Man and I have to wait to use them bc I have a sew in but none the less I'm excited to try them.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2012)

cutenss said:
			
		

> I am about to send ANOTHER email about my coconut lime oils.  I don't understand if she can't /won't send them, to send me a refund?



I'm sure she sent or is sending them. I placed my order on June 11th and just got it today so it just may take some time but I would send her an email and ask for a tracking number. Also my tracking number didn't work untold like 4 days after I got it from etsy under invoice


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 9, 2012)

Are her products that great???


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 9, 2012)

lamaria211
My testimony: 

All I did was co wash with suave naturals everlasting sunshine and applied the GM





My curls are not only moisturized but I get the same definition I get with Eco styler without the crunch!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> lamaria211
> My testimony:
> 
> All I did was co wash with suave naturals everlasting sunshine and applied the GM
> ...



Your curls are so cute and defined


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow. Just now catching up with this thread.  I hope she gets it together.

Speaking of products not looking like the Web pics -- I wish the 5 day moisture looked like the pic.  It looks all airy and light online.  But it is definitely just yellow shea butter in a jar like someone mentioned earlier.  It is creamy and spreads easily.

I also think she needs to work on her ingredients listing (getting items in the correct order).  For example, shea butter should be the first ingredient in the 5 day moisture...


----------



## cutenss (Jul 9, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> I'm sure she sent or is sending them. I placed my order on June 11th and just got it today so it just may take some time but I would send her an email and ask for a tracking number. Also my tracking number didn't work untold like 4 days after I got it from etsy under invoice



Well she had told me that I would receive them on Monday or Tuesday...of last week. I did send another email today.  I have not check to see if she has replied.  She is very prompt about that. I feel bad about asking, but I want my products. If I had known that shipping was long, then I could have made the decision to wait, or not. But even after all of this,  I will order again. I like the products that much.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jul 9, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Are her products that great???



They are...which is what makes the super, really bad shipping such a pain.  I'd love to reorder the GM, because my boys hair Loooves it...but the Shipping!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 9, 2012)

Does she offer insurance?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Does she offer insurance?



Lol I dk but I think she may replace a product if it doesn't come to you correctly or spills


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2012)

But I think she got all the containers and everything fixed/replaced so shipping shouldn't take as long for new orders


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jul 9, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> But I think she got all the containers and everything fixed/replaced so shipping shouldn't take as long for new orders



I dunno...she really has had poor shipping issues from the time this thread was started.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 9, 2012)

That sucks I may still give her a try her stuff has such great reviews. I just no to.have patience


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't think she was fully prepared for the Attack of the PJ's. 

I'm sure she was overwhelmed especially with that 50% off Sale. 

I also saw a HQS thread on NC and them some real hard-core PJ's over there too. 

I really hope she gets things worked out.  I'd love to try the Pineapple Honey Stuff.

The Peppermint, meh...not so much.

I am glad she will only offer the Coconut Lime Oil during the Cooler Months which should prevent leaks/spills.  

Like Hairveda does with her Vatika Frosting.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello Everyone... I ordered my hydroqench around the end of June. We emailed regarding the items shipping. After they shipped, the shipping server did not deliver properly. We corresponded today, She will send me my products and some new items that she has created. I am looking forward to my products and I want to support the sister's business


----------



## Americka (Jul 9, 2012)

DCing on dry hair with the Go Deep DC. Update - it rinsed out okay. I prefer Coconut Mango to Go Deep, but I will test it as a final DC.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## cutenss (Jul 9, 2012)

Well she answered my email. My products are sitting at my leasing office. FedEX never comes to the door, or leave a notice. And since I did get the new tracking number, I didn't know. I just her an apologetic email. She says that she is done using FedEX, and is going with UPS/USPS, which I suggested. I HATE FEDEX! She also says that the coconut lime oils will be seasonal. She will start selling them again in October.

Though I have had issues with shipping (and not all her fault, cause I HATE FEDEX) I will be reording. And I told her so, and wished her much success. And I will do all I can to help the with that  She is prompt with her communication, and very nice. I will continue to support my own. Cause that coconut lime cleanser, and greaseless moisture, is ALL DAT!


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair - pineapple honey? Lawd help me!  I'll be getting that for sure  and add to the HQS stash.

I need more reviews on the Go Deep, please & thank you.  If I get another it ain't the bizness, I'll start using it now while I'm in my extensions.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay so I'm in a sew in but I couldnt resist using something so I washed my leave out and nape and then applied the GM first. OMG a little does go a long way and my hair felt like str8 up butter. It was so nice and smooth and hydrated without the greasy feeling. I love this stuff. I want to order more but I'm waiting for her new products to appear so I order all together. Anyway after applying the GM I applied some of the 5 day moisture. At first I was like this is some damn shea butter you know the kind thats gritty as hell and leaves your hair looking and feeling gritty! Well I rubbed it in between my fingers then applied on top of the GM and it melted right in no gritty feeling or look at all. I can definately say I love her products and I havent even opened my other stuff yet lol! I cant wait to try the puttyful, mango mask, go deep and lime oil. They are just sitting in my cabinet calling my name lol. I cant wait for her new products bc I want to order more stuff but all at once. This might be my stable. I've been using shea moisture products after cleansing with my Wen but I might just switch to just Wen and hers instead. Thats how good my hair still feels and I did this last night. Oh did I mention my curls were popping like they never ever have before. I have a month and a half left in my sew-in and then its on! Once i take this sew-in out and use all the products I have I will post a review with pics bc i'm telling you my curls are just like fire crackers---pop pop pop pop lol!


----------



## SimJam (Jul 10, 2012)

yep I really felt it for her, the attack of the PJs .... and I will be reordering (even though i havnt tried the stuff i got yet  )


----------



## cutenss (Jul 10, 2012)

I am pre-pooing with some of my coconut lime oil.  I will WEN before I go to bed and overnight DC.  It smells yummy to me.  It contains organic coconut oil, lime zest, and castor oil.  It doesn't seem as heavy as regular coconut oil, or is it just me?


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jul 10, 2012)

cutenss said:


> I am pre-pooing with some of my coconut lime oil.  I will WEN before I go to bed and overnight DC.  It smells yummy to me.  It contains organic coconut oil, lime zest, and castor oil.  It doesn't seem as heavy as regular coconut oil, or is it just me?



Are you sure it's castor oil? My jar read coconut oil, lime oil and Vit E.

I didn't notice that mine felt lighter than regular coconut oil.  Maybe it felt lighter since it's kinda whipped/mixed (to blend the ingredients together).

I loved it and will probably just make my own in the future, unless I decide to buy again during a sale.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 10, 2012)

It actually has both castor and vitamin E oil  At least that what my jars says.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 11, 2012)

cutenss said:
			
		

> It actually has both castor and vitamin E oil  At least that what my jars says.



So is it supposed to be liquid or like a cream? Mine that came is str8 up liquid.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jul 11, 2012)

^^It should firm up just from the a/c or put it in the fridge.  Coconut oil liquifies in warm temps.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 11, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So is it supposed to be liquid or like a cream? Mine that came is str8 up liquid.


 
Supposed to be like a butter.  Pop it in the fridge for a few minutes, and stir a few times while it firms up.  Hopefully it doesn't just turn to a solid brick, so don't leave it in too long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2012)

@cutenss @HairPleezeGrow 

The Coconut Lime Oil is similar to Hairveda's Vatika Frosting (which is why HV only sells Vatika Frosting in the Fall) to prevent it from liquidifying and to Avoid it from Leaking.

That's why I suggested to Hydroquench to only sell the Coconut Lime Oil during the Cooler Months.

It should be fine after a brief time in the Fridge.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 12, 2012)

After my cowash or wash (haven't decided yet) in the morn I'm gonna moisturize with GM (my current boo) and try sealing with the 5 day moisture stuff to see how I like it *fingers crossed*


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jul 12, 2012)

Yesterday, I received my June 16th order (from the 50% off sale). Puttyful, Greaseless Moisture and the 2-pc HQ System Style Pack. She also included a generous, 4 oz. sample  of Strawberry lime oil conditioning cleanser and a 30% off coupon.

Although the order was long in getting to me, she kept me updated on shipment status. I never had to email her. Very good customer service!!! This was my 2nd time ordering from her.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 13, 2012)

Pompous Blue said:
			
		

> Yesterday, I received my June 16th order (from the 50% off sale). Puttyful, Greaseless Moisture and the 2-pc HQ System Style Pack. She also included a generous, 4 oz. sample  of Strawberry lime oil conditioning cleanser and a 30% off coupon.
> 
> Although the order was long in getting to me, she kept me updated on shipment status. I never had to email her. Very good customer service!!! This was my 2nd time ordering from her.



Pompous Blue ...let us know how u like the strawberry cleansing condish!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 13, 2012)

If that coconut lime cleansing conditioner is so good I will just order a month ahead of time lol


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm about to go order the Clarifying and Moisturizing shampoos and the Strawberry Cleansing conditioner.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jul 13, 2012)

New products are out already?  Off to look...


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 13, 2012)

lol when you guys you gals do it in a big way that is hilarious


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 13, 2012)

Off to see as well


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 13, 2012)

Still not understanding the 5 day moisture stuff  tried applying after the GM and nada. It is, however an excellent moisturizer for my dry heels


----------



## cutenss (Jul 13, 2012)

So as part of the description of the Coconut Strawberry Lime Oil Cleansers she states:  

The same formula you love in our "Coconut Lime Oil Conditioner" enhanced with strawberry essence, antioxidants and minus the protein. *I personally like this one better than the other! *The smell is simply wonderful. 

I wonder if it is possible to be better than the original?  Once I move and get settled.  I am going to order me some more of the original.  I like the protein factor


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jul 13, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Still not understanding the 5 day moisture stuff  tried applying after the GM and nada. It is, however an excellent moisturizer for my dry heels



I just use it on my body.  It really is an excellent moisturizer as you stated.  But I dunno what  I would do w/it on my hair either


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jul 13, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> @Pompous Blue ...let us know how u like the strawberry cleansing condish!


coyacoy
Will do. I'll have DH try it out, too. I'm natural 4C and he's 3C/B.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2012)

I talked to HQS earlier and she said 'most' of the New Products will be on the Artfire site after 9:00 CST.

So, I'll place my order over there for the Strawberry Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2012)

Had the Stawberry Cleansing Conditioner and the New Pineapple Honey DC'er in a Cart on Artfire, but for some reason I couldn't check out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 14, 2012)

I tried to and it wouldn't work


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow  I convo'ed her and told her it wasn't working and she asked me 'what kind of browser was I using, did I try xyz etc.....*

That's too much work.  Buyin' stuff shouldn't be that complicated.  

I can move on to something else. 

I don't like having to jump through 50-11 hoops to spend money.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow  I convo'ed her and told her it wasn't working and she asked me 'what kind of browser was I using, did I try xyz etc.....*
> 
> That's too much work.  Buyin' stuff shouldn't be that complicated.
> 
> ...



Wwwooooow!


----------



## Lita (Jul 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Had the Stawberry Cleansing Conditioner and the New Pineapple Honey DC'er in a Cart on Artfire, but for some reason I couldn't check out.



IDareT'sHair Any discount code?


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2012)

Lita  No, I don't have one.  

And that's another reason I'm not _'as pressed_'.


----------



## Lita (Jul 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  No, I don't have one.
> 
> And that's another reason I'm not _'as pressed_'.



IDareT'sHair I wanted to re-up on the mega moisture poo..Oh Well..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2012)

Lita  I wish I had on for you.

And Me!


----------



## Lita (Jul 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Well,we did get something from IPN..buy 1 get 1..So happy with that..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2012)

Did not get any HQS.  Didn't go back into Artfire and try it (again).

Imma wait for a Sale and pick up my Strawberry Cleanser and Pineapple Honey stuff.


----------



## Lita (Jul 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did not get any HQS.  Didn't go back into Artfire and try it (again).
> 
> Imma wait for a Sale and pick up my Strawberry Cleanser and Pineapple Honey stuff.



IDareT'sHair I'm waiting for the sale to..I want to try the honey stuff as well..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 16, 2012)

What sale? Awe man I just bought the honey stuff and 2 more GMs!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow

No, we're saying we're waiting on a Sale.


----------



## Lita (Jul 16, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What sale? Awe man I just bought the honey stuff and 2 more GMs!!!



HairPleezeGrow When you get the honey stuff please give a review..Thanks!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 16, 2012)

Still waiting on my products...*sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2012)

@CurlsOnFire23 When did you order Curls?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CurlsOnFire23 When did you order Curls?



@IDareT'sHair

June 12 

Since then i've ordered from different companies and i've received everything within a week-two weeks. 

These products better be the end all be all when they get here...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 16, 2012)

Lita said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow When you get the honey stuff please give a review..Thanks!
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Sure will! I already took my sew in down lol so will be trying the other products I got maybe Thursday or Friday.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 17, 2012)

Well I still haven't received my products but she sent me this message 


Hi ****,

Today I picked up a special APO shipping box from the Post Office. I am going to reship your order. When the other one finally comes you'll just have two. I'm going to add some full size samples of my latest products for you as well.

That's really sweet of her. Hopefully my products will get here soon


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 17, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 I'm so jealous


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 17, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> CurlsOnFire23 I'm so jealous



 I told her it wasn't necessary and I'm a patient person (for the most part) That was real nice of her. Now I get to wait for two boxes for 6 months!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2012)

I've decided that possibly the only thing I will continue to purchase on a regular basis is:

Coconut Lime Conditioning Cleanser
Strawberry Conditioning Cleanser once I purchase it
Coconut Lime Hair Oil (Seasonal)

I'll only buy the DC'ers and the GM if there is a Big Sale (25%+).


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I feel ya girly! I'll be purchasing 2 12 oz GMs soon and I think I'll leave it at that :yep


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2012)

Did everybody get their "Stuff?"


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay so I used the CM mask and it smells delish as well as the lime oil it left my hair feeling soft and moisturized but not rough. It did pit it on dry hair so will try wet hair next time. I actually like her products. The GM is the bomb.com! I really don't care for the 5 day moisture. When I first used it's before it was nice but not this time. It was just as gritty as any other one I've tried like that. It doesn't look anything like the picture and I'm dk why she has the ingredients listed the way she does for this product! I will not be repurchasing the 5 day moisture bc I can get a bunch of gritty **** from my local BSS! But everything else I have tried I have liked. The puttyful is wonderful. It isnt like a gel at all and give good light hold. I guess if you use more you will get a harder hold. I have not tried the Go Deep yet. I'm waiting for my other DC to come so I can try that but so far so good on most of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2012)

@HairPleezeGrow

Really Nice Review HPG!

I assume you are waiting on the 'Go Deep'? I still have to try that.  I love the ingredients but was highly disappointed the reviews weren't that great on that one.

Will more than likely try it as a Cowash or a Final Rinse Out.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jul 22, 2012)

Her customer service is excellent! I was itching to buy something (I don't need anything though- that's the PJ in me lol) and decided on the Coconut Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser and one other product. There was a coupon code for 25% off, but it wasn't working for me. I sent her a message about it and she told me that I missed the sale, but she would still honor it since she didn't remove the coupon code from the site. I ended up getting the 16 oz Coconut Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser and the 8 oz Coconut Strawberry Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser.

ETA: Just read about the shipping on this thread. Aveyou spoils me with shipping so I'm not that patient. I guess it's a good thing that I don't actually need any of it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2012)

Brownie518 Americka Both got me wanting to try the Peppermint DC'er.

Not sure if I will, (not a peppermint fan) but both gave great reviews.

I think someone else also posted a very nice review of the Peppermint too.


----------



## Americka (Jul 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Did you order her new cleansing conditioner? It sounds delicious. Go Deep will not be re-ordered. Nothing spectacular about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2012)

@Americka I never could get it to work (Artfire), so I gave up.  

I'll try to get it some other time, when I have an additional Discount.

I also want that Pineapple Honey Hibiscus DC'er too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 23, 2012)

It's a shame some of her products are getting less than stellar reviews (tho I appreciate honest reviews) because they look and sound so nice amd she has great customer service. I plan to start using the stuff when i take these twists out this week. I have both DCers the GM and the 5 day moisturizer.

I will get the new stuff in the fall. I think i have an etsy code.

What's up with having 2 sites tho?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 26, 2012)

Okay so I tried the sample she gave me with my first order of the peppermint DC and it's does smell like str8 up candy cane lol. I prepood first with EVCO on dry hair and let it sir for about an hour. Then applied the condish while finger detangling .it has amazing slip and my scalp really didn't tingle for those sensitive to that. Umm I actually ordered this when I ordered the honey pineapple condish without even trying it yet. Still haven't gotten them though. Overall I like her products except the 5 day moisture. If she changes it to actually look and feel like a butter like her site shows I would order that again but oh well!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jul 28, 2012)

From her Etsy store: http://www.etsy.com/shop/hydroquenchsystems?ref=search_shop_redirect



> *SALE!!! SALE!! SALE!!!! *Hello Everyone!!!! The entire month of August is going to be Customer Appreciation Month and everything will be on sale!!! I will also be introducing more new products during the month. I am closing down the shop now until August 1st, so that I can stock up on product so that orders will be shipped timely and efficiently. NO. LONG. DELAYS!! I will be responding to all of your emails during this time and if you've placed an order within the past week your order has been shipped. I am currently moving into a new facility this weekend and forgot to send a few notifications. I will be responding to all inquiries via my phone internet. Blame my mind not my heart  Thank you everyone! Bianca



I wonder what the % off will be. If it's 30% or more, I'll bite!

I ordered from her 7/23/12 using the 30% off code she sent me. Haven't received my order yet. It included the 8oz Protein Free Coconut Strawberry Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser. She sent me a 4oz. sample in a previous order but I feel it wasn't enough for me to give it a full test. So, I ordered the 8oz. size to really test it out! And I also ordered additional Puttyful - The Anti Gel. That stuff is the best gel I've ever used for my natural, 4C/Z hair. In this Florida humidity, this is the only gel that's ever kept braid-outs elongated and defined. It beats Curljunkie.com's pusha and Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 28, 2012)

Pompous Blue said:
			
		

> From her Etsy store: http://www.etsy.com/shop/hydroquenchsystems?ref=search_shop_redirect
> 
> I wonder what the % off will be. If it's 30% or more, I'll bite!
> 
> I ordered from her 7/23/12 using the 30% off code she sent me. Haven't received my order yet. It included the 8oz Protein Free Coconut Strawberry Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser. She sent me a 4oz. sample in a previous order but I feel it wasn't enough for me to give it a full test. So, I ordered the 8oz. size to really test it out! And I also ordered additional Puttyful - The Anti Gel. That stuff is the best gel I've ever used for my natural, 4C/Z hair. In this Florida humidity, this is the only gel that's ever kept braid-outs elongated and defined. It beats Curljunkie.com's pusha and Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic.



 Imma be on there soon as the clock strikes 12!!!!!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jul 28, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Imma be on there soon as the clock strikes 12!!!!!


APrayer4Hair

Me, too! Me, too! I'm staying up 'til 11PM (CST) to place my order!!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 28, 2012)

Pompous Blue
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2012)

@APrayer4Hair

Lawd....I can't wait! 

*cough* 

I did email her and asked her to please make the Strawberry Cleanser in 16 ounces.

Thanks Ms. Blue Pompous Blue


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jul 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @APrayer4Hair
> 
> Lawd....I can't wait!
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair Thanks for asking for it......I emailed her to ask for the Puttyful in a 16 oz size....LOL.... Can't wait to get my Strawberry cleanser; I wanna see if I really like it 'cause I like the Coconut lime and I ordered it in the 16 oz size w/my July 23rd order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2012)

Pompous Blue

I'm telling ya' Ms. Blue, that Coconut Lime is my Favorite Cleansing Conditioner right now.  

It's amazing!  So I expect that the Strawberry will be just as good.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 28, 2012)

*picks nails* haven't gotten my **** yet...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23

She said on that ETSY site that everything had been shipped out?  Hopefully that meant your order is on the way.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> CurlsOnFire23
> 
> She said on that ETSY site that everything had been shipped out?  Hopefully that meant your order is on the way.



Hopefully  Based off some of the reviews, I'm not sure if I'm excited about what I chose anymore...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23

I like:
Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner
Coconut Lime Oil
Coconut & Mango DC'er
Greaseless Moisture

If you got any of those, you should be 'okay'


----------



## Philippians413 (Jul 28, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> *picks nails* haven't gotten my **** yet...


 
WOW! Weren't you suppose to be getting 2 packages since something happened to the first one? I'd think the first package would've been to you by now.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 28, 2012)

Im glad there will be a sell. I was browsing yesterday and put the following in my cart:

TRIAL SIZE Greaseless (GM) Moisture 
TRIAL SIZE : White Tea & Lemon 5 Day Moisture With Shea Butter 4 oz
TRIAL SIZE: Coconut Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser 4 oz 
8 oz Protein Free Coconut Strawberry Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser 

These spark my interest. Then she comming out with more products.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 28, 2012)

The Princess said:
			
		

> Im glad there will be a sell. I was browsing yesterday and put the following in my cart:
> 
> TRIAL SIZE Greaseless (GM) Moisture
> TRIAL SIZE : White Tea & Lemon 5 Day Moisture With Shea Butter 4 oz
> ...



Most people who've tried the 5 day moisture find it underwhelming..the consistency is NOTHING like what is pictured...its essentially just Shea butter...I use it on my feet.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 28, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> WOW! Weren't you suppose to be getting 2 packages since something happened to the first one? I'd think the first package would've been to you by now.



Yep! lol Haven't received the first one yet.. I anticipate receiving this box by Christmas.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> CurlsOnFire23
> 
> I like:
> Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner
> ...




Greaseless (GM) Moisture 12 oz

Go Deep 16 oz (Intense Hydration Deep Conditioner)

2 pc Hq System Style Pack

8 oz Coconut Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser


welp...i've got 2 out of 4...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Greaseless (GM) Moisture 12 oz
> 
> *Go Deep 16 oz (Intense Hydration Deep Conditioner)*
> 
> ...


 
CurlsOnFire23

I have this too, but it doesn't get 'good' reviews.  I'll probably cowash with it.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> CurlsOnFire23
> 
> I have this too, but it doesn't get 'good' reviews.  I'll probably cowash with it.



*sigh* i'll probably do the same.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 28, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> Most people who've tried the 5 day moisture find it underwhelming..the consistency is NOTHING like what is pictured...its essentially just Shea butter...I use it on my feet.



Oh yeah...people were saying it was gritty. Yeah I need to switch that out.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 28, 2012)

I used the Go Deep yesterday...definitely not the best DC I have used. I will not repurchase at this point.

I plan to use it again on Thursday on loose hair (was in twists yesterday).  I think it will do well as  prepoo because it had a lot of oils to help with detangling.

I will be able to give a truly fair assessment after Thursday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2012)

Vonnieluvs08

Ms. Vonnie, please stop back in here after you use it on Thursday and give your review.

Thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 28, 2012)

The Princess said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...people were saying it was gritty. Yeah I need to switch that out.



It is very gritty! When I first got it I used a little on my leave out and it didnt seem gritty but I used the GM also and this time when I used it it is very gritty and when I went back to website to look at pic it looks NOTHING like that pic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow

Are you saying the Greaseless Moisture was also 'gritty'?  

Then that's a consistency issue, because mine was very smooth feeling and almost 'soupy' like (Lotiony).

So, that's interesting.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have pre pood twice with the Go Deep because I hate wasting product.  I did it once on dry hair overnight and once on damp.  I am still not impressed.  I want to try the coconut mango and the two new masks but that is just two much money  to waste and be underwhelmed.

I have actually been using the 5 day moisture to seal ends and I like!  It is too heavy for me to use for anything other than that right now.  I will wait until the colder months.

I do have a sample of the strawberry cleanser.  I think I will try tomorrow.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 29, 2012)

The Princess said:


> Oh yeah...people were saying it was gritty. Yeah I need to switch that out.



Mine isn't gritty but it isn't the consistency of the one that's pictured either.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the fact that she now has trial sizes. I also feel she should not be having a sale so soon after the last one.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Are you saying the Greaseless Moisture was also 'gritty'?
> 
> ...



Mine looks and feels like Shea butter you get in the jar that is gritty and not no where near creamy, soupy, or none of that! I'm wondering if I just got a bad batch or something but I do not like it at all: (

Eta: not the GM that I love! I'm taking about the 5 day moisture!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jul 29, 2012)

Seriously she needs to debut new pics of the 5 day moisture when the site opens back up. LOL.  I mean it's just ridiculous...

Okay and print the ingredients in the right order.  Clearly shea butter is the primary ingredient in that mixture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow

Oh, Okay.  I thought you meant the GM was "Gritty".  I don't have the 5 day Moisture.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 30, 2012)

I tried the strawberry cleanser tonight.  It was heavenly.  I think I like it better than the coconut lime cleanser!  Didn't think that could be possible.  I am in love


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 31, 2012)

Ive been lurking in this thread on and off and Ill bite if the sale is 30% or more  Now Im gonna have to figure out what to get! Def want the cowash stuff and the anti-gel.  Anything else you cant live without?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2012)

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Ive been lurking in this thread on and off and Ill bite if the sale is 30% or more  Now Im gonna have to figure out what to get! Def want the cowash stuff and the anti-gel.  Anything else you cant live without?



The GM... its awesome! Also the lime oil is really nice. I haven't tried the Go Deep yet but the other dcs are really nice. The latest one I just tried was the pineapple honey and I love it so much. The smell isn't overpowering and a little definitely goes a long way on wet hair. It left my hair so soft and moisturized. It does have amazing slip. I truly ideally like her products they are heavenly except for the 5 day moisture. If she changes that I will get it again. If she doesn't oh well I won't be buying it anymore. HTH!


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 31, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> The GM... its awesome! Also the lime oil is really nice. I haven't tried the Go Deep yet but the other dcs are really nice. The latest one I just tried was the pineapple honey and I love it so much. The smell isn't overpowering and a little definitely goes a long way on wet hair. It left my hair so soft and moisturized. It does have amazing slip. I truly ideally like her products they are heavenly except for the 5 day moisture. If she changes that I will get it again. If she doesn't oh well I won't be buying it anymore. HTH!


 
After purchasing the Go Deep which was a HUGE disappointment, I have been leery about purchasing the other DCs.  Maybe I will bite the bullet and try the pineapple.  Depends on the sale price.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 1, 2012)

Aight bianca it's 08/01 let's open up shop!!! *taps foot impatiently*


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 1, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Aight bianca it's 08/01 let's open up shop!!! *taps foot impatiently*


@APrayer4Hair My sentiments exactly!!

I didn't stay up 'til 11PM. But I'm up now and the shop is still closed. I wanted to make my purchase before going to work this morning even though I haven't received my July 23rd order.

Still waiting to see what the % off is. Bummer!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 1, 2012)

Pompous Blue idk y I'm so excited, I still have a code for 30% off I haven't used


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 1, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @Pompous Blue *idk y I'm so excited*, I still have a code for 30% off I haven't used


APrayer4Hair Me, either. I used my 30% off code for that 7/23/12 order and it was a BIG order.

So this sale has got to be better than 30% off (fingers crossed!) for me to be happy!! LOL!!!


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sites back up, but I don't see a discount on products or code


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 1, 2012)

Golden75 said:
			
		

> Sites back up, but I don't see a discount on products or code



Try making a cart and see if it appears then. Mine has a 30% off coupon on it but idk if this is the same one I entered


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 1, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Try making a cart and see if it appears then. Mine has a 30% off coupon on it but idk if this is the same one I entered


 
Nah, nothing came off .


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 1, 2012)

Ooh I forgot about the sale.

This is a weird message posted on the etsy site.  What is this virus with USPS tracking nos?


> All orders placed before July 19, 2012 have been shipped. If you have not rec'd your order that was shipped last week. I've already looked into it with the post office. Please give that package until Thursday July 26. 2012 to arrive. I will now be including tUSPS tracking numbers. *However, there is still a malicious virus in tracking numbers via USPS, but I've had other customers say they were able to track their packages with no problems.* So I'll be providing the tracking information for you guys again  Please visit USPS.com for more information. If you have a question about your order please feel free to send me a message



Wait, I went the USPS website and they have warning about spam messages that claim a package was delivered to you.  I guess that's what she is talking about but she makes it sounds like something is wrong with the tracking nos, which is not the case...


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, I just went to the site. 50% off code is *BACKTOSCHOOL*. Order must be $60, shipping included (that's nice of her).

I wanted to order more Puttyful, strawberry cleanser and clarifying shampoo. I added the cleanser and shampoo to my basket, went back to order the Puttyful and it was GONE! That Puttyful iss my baby daddy and I wanted several jars more. I hit paynah on the shampoo and cleanser and will convo her about adding 6 Puttyful Anti-gels to my order and invoicing me.

She sent me an etsy conversation telling me my 7/23/12 order will be shipped this weekend and she's upsizing my Puttyful jars to 16oz. No add'l charge. NOW that's what I'm talking 'bout. Her customer service is impeccable.

Can't beat this 50% off sale.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 1, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> Sites back up, but I don't see a discount on products or code


 


Golden75 said:


> Nah, nothing came off .


Golden75 Was your order $60? Did you try again?


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll try again.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 1, 2012)

Am I missing the 8oz or better size of puttyful?  I only see sample size


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok $60+ is 30%  I already had a 30% of code Bianca, u won't force me to spend $60. OAN...I've been enjoying my Home made leave in so much that idk if I'll order anymore GM. it has dimethicone anyway....


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 1, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> I'll try again.


 


Golden75 said:


> Am I missing the 8oz or better size of puttyful? I only see sample size


 


> *BACK TO SCHOOL* SALE NOW THRU SEPT 1, 2012.
> TAKE 50% OFF ALL ORDERS OF $60 OR MORE INCLUDING SHIPPING & HANDLING. ETSY CODE "BACKTOSCHOOL" . I WILL ONLY HONOR 50% OFF FOR ORDERS $60 OR MORE
> 
> PLEASE ALLOW 3-5 DAYS FOR ORDERS TO PROCESS AND SHIP. HAPPY SHOPPING!!!


 
Golden75 My total was $131.92. My discount was $65.96. Shipping $5.95. Total Invoice $71.91.

I wonder if the site has a glitch since your discount did not go through.

I convo'ed her and asked about the OOS Puttyful. I asked her if it's in stock when she prepares my order, could she add it to my order and invoice/Paypal me.

Hope she does it. I don't want to have to keep going back to look over and over again to try to catch it in stock.



APrayer4Hair said:


> Ok $60+ is 30%  I already had a 30% of code Bianca, u won't force me to spend $60. OAN...I've been enjoying my Home made leave in so much that idk if I'll order anymore GM. it has dimethicone anyway....


APrayer4Hair. There's got to be a glitch somewhere. See my totals above.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 1, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Ok $60+ is 30%  I already had a 30% of code Bianca, u won't force me to spend $60. OAN...I've been enjoying my Home made leave in so much that idk if I'll order anymore GM. it has dimethicone anyway....


 
It's spend $60 before the discount - so you'll only spend $30


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 1, 2012)

Am I misunderstanding the sale?  I put $60 worth of stuff in my cart and 50% came off.  But is she only honoring $60 after the discount?  So confused.  Haylll I removed an item and my cart dropped down to $47 and the 50% came off of that.  

I convo'd on the putty too, lemme clarify the discount.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 1, 2012)

Smh...a 50% sale is just fighting dirty!  How am I supposed to walk away from that??  

Got 2 Strawberry co-cleansers, a Pepermint mask, and a GM.  Thankfully I'm so well stocked right now, I don't care when they get to me....although sooner is better than later...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 1, 2012)

Golden75 said:
			
		

> Am I misunderstanding the sale?  I put $60 worth of stuff in my cart and 50% came off.  But is she only honoring $60 after the discount?  So confused.  Haylll I removed an item and my cart dropped down to $47 and the 50% came off of that.
> 
> I convo'd on the putty too, lemme clarify the discount.



It says she will honor 50% off for all orders $60 and more so I think you have to order at least $60 with s&h to get 50% off! Please let us know what she says about the puttyful too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2012)

I got 4 16 ounce Strawberry Cleansers. 

Will come back later in the month and get the Pineapple, Honey & Hibiscus DC'er and maybe a small jar of the Peppermint (8 ounces).

@Pompous Blue Thanks for the tip!


----------



## The Princess (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok, just place my order. I got 2 of the GM, 2 of the anti gel. Strawberry cleanser and the Coconut Lime oil cleanser. I also got the lemon clarifying shampoo. 

I didn't get any DC cause I alreay have enough DCs already.

The sell was nice. Can't beat that and all the ingredients looks great as well.

Now I will just wait, till it get here.

My total came out to 40.00 and some change, including S&H.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't see $60 worth of products I want.....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 1, 2012)

She said she will list the puttyful tomorrow!

Eta: I think I'm will order 2 pineapple DC, 2 clarifying shampoo, 4 GM, maybe 1 of the 5 day moisture to see if any difference and 3 or 4 puttyfuls!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, I was on at work so I had to get in & "hit it & quit it" 

If I woulda' had more time, I would have put more thought into my order and got at least 1 of the Pineapple DC'ers.

But, I'll pick it up later (maybe). 1 16 ounce Pineapple and 1 8 ounce Peppermint. 

*Still on the Fence about whether I really want the Peppermint one tho'.*


----------



## PJaye (Aug 1, 2012)

The ingredients on her website seem a little...haphazard.  Are they listed the same way on the product labels?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 1, 2012)

*@*PJaye
*Greaseless Moisture* - On the label *Glycerin* is the 3rd ingredient. On the website *Glycerin *is the 4th ingredient. *Natural Fragrance *is not listed on the label.

*Puttyful, The Anti-Gel* - The ingredients are the same as listed on the website in the same order.

*Coconut Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser* 
*Ingredients on the website* - Oils; Coconut, Avocado, Lime, Lemon, Olive, Castor, Jojoba. Avocado Pulp, Coconut Pulp, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Dimehicone, Dl Panthanol, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Natural Fragrance. (*No glycerin listed*)

*Ingredients on my 16 oz. jar* - Oils Coconut, Avocado, Lime, Lemon, Olive, Castor, Jojoba, Avocado Pulp, Coconut Pulp, *Glycerin*, Vitamin E, B, K, Cetearyl alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Dimethicone, DL Panthanol, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Natural Fragrance. 

I also have the 5 day moisture but I didn't see the ingredients it on the website to make a comparison

HTH


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 1, 2012)

PJaye said:


> The ingredients on her website seem a little...haphazard.  Are they listed the same way on the product labels?



Her labeling is very off and kinda odd.  The 5 day moisture ingredients are listed the same on the jar as the website iirc.  But like I said earlier, the primary ingredient is obviously shea butter 

Are there any new products besides the strawberry cleansing condish and the pineapple condish?  I expected some more new products...


----------



## PJaye (Aug 1, 2012)

Pompous Blue & prettyinpurple


Thanks so much for responding.  The ingredients don't look as if they're being listed according to their percentages contained within the product, which is odd.  For instance, she lists oils, but where do they fall as it relates to actual percentages?  It just seems weird to me.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> I got 4 16 ounce Strawberry Cleansers.
> 
> Will come back later in the month and get the Pineapple, Honey & Hibiscus DC'er and maybe a small jar of the Peppermint (8 ounces).
> 
> @Pompous Blue Thanks for the tip!



We were thinking on the same wavelength! I got 3 16 oz strawberry cleansers and 1 16 oz pineapple DC...that's all I wanted. I'll probably come back and get more GM (maybe) and more DCs


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 2, 2012)

I hope I didn't flucked up with this strawberry cleanser having dimethicone. I don't use poo....*fingers crossed* 

(maybe I'll get that clarifying shampoo she's selling)


----------



## Lita (Aug 2, 2012)

I brought-

*Coconut lime cleanser

*Coconut mango mask Dc

*Coconut strawberry cleanser

*Peppermint coconut mask Dc

*Honey pineapple hibiscus repair 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 2, 2012)

Just got an email saying my package has been shipped...............


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 2, 2012)

Anybody else already making another cart or just me?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 2, 2012)

Any reviews on the white tea & lemon clarifying poo?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> Any reviews on the white tea & lemon clarifying poo?



I ordered this one to so wont be able to review til I get it. But hopefully somebody has tried it


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 2, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Anybody else already making another cart or just me?


@APrayer4Hair I had to make another cart. The 16 oz. Puttyful Anti-Gel was in stock (in addition to the 8 oz.) I asked if she would sell it in the 16 oz. What a refreshing attitude! A vendor who listens to their customers!

And no matter how much I add to my cart, she always charges $5.95/shipping. I wish other vendors would do this.....It's not a sale if shipping is more than the discount or cut your "savings" in half!! **cough, cough*** CURLMART and others!

Now I'm done ordering.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 2, 2012)

Y'all had me placing my order at 11:30 p.m. While driving cause by the time I got off work them strawberry cleansers was going like hotcakes!!! Priorities all flucked up!!  

I think I'll place my next order this weekend...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I just got enough for the 50%.  I just started using what I ordered last time so I'll wait for another 50% to stock up on things I like.

16oz Strawberry Cleansing Condish
16oz Lime Cleansing Condish
12oz Pineapple DC
12oz Peppermint DC (just wanted to try it and get the 50% off)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2012)

Oookay so like a dumb dumb I thought I placed my order already and I didn't yet! So I go back to the website to add my new CC bc my other one I have linked got lost: ( well its not letting me link my freaking new CC! I sent a message so hopefully she responds bc I dk how else PayPal let's me pay if they won't link the stupid card. Ugh so frustrating!


----------



## RemyRem (Aug 2, 2012)

Just order $60 worth of products for $30 man she is going to make this college student go broke! I've been wanting to try some of her products for a while. This sale just gave me a reason to! Now to buy all my textbooks for this semester... #OhJoy


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2012)

Okay got my order to go thru finally after changing some stuff out! So I ended up getting 5 GMs, 2 puttyfuls big ones, and 2 clarifying shampoo!

Eta: I get a lot of product bc its me and my 3 daughters so a whole lot of hair


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 2, 2012)

This message was in my email order confirmation - 



> *Note from hydroquenchsystems *In my efforts to provide faster shipping times HQ Systems will be *closed the last 3 days of every month *to restock our supplies unless indicated otherwise. All emails and orders placed during those days will be processed and shipped the following business day. Thank you for your business!! Bianca


----------



## The Princess (Aug 2, 2012)

The GM must really be good. Majority of the ladies here bought more than one jar.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 3, 2012)

Anybody got a shipping notification yet?


----------



## Lita (Aug 3, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Anybody got a shipping notification yet?



APrayer4Hair I didn't get a shipping notice..Hope to get one soon..Keep you posted..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 3, 2012)

The Princess said:


> The GM must really be good. Majority of the ladies here bought more than one jar.


The Princess It works really well under her Puttyful. Those 2 products go well together with a twist-out or braid-out. It also works well under Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic. I ordered 3 16 jars with my 30% off coupon. Wish I had known about the 50% off sale before ordering those 3 jars, though. 


APrayer4Hair said:


> Anybody got a shipping notification yet?


APrayer4Hair From which order? She said she would send me a shipping notification/tracking # for my July 23rd order tomorrow. I just ran out of Puttyful last night. Can't wait on my order to get some more! She promised to package them in 16oz jars. YEAHHHH!!!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 3, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Anybody got a shipping notification yet?



Yeah me. After 2 months, 3 days, and 12 hours of waiting.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi *****,

Any updates?


**** 3 days ago
No.


****1 day ago
Hey! 

I just received an email stating that my package has been shipped. It should take about a week to get here 

 hydroquenchsystems August 2 2012 8:02am EDT
Hey **** 

I said I'm gonna give it one more try! lol. I took it to the post office last night.

**** August 3 2012 1:06pm EDT
7th times the charm....


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey yall! Newbie here! I just made my first purchase from Hydroquench and I'm uber excited!

Question: Has anyone used the conditioning cleanser by itself (no DC or barely anything else) and have good results? Sometimes I wont have time to do nothing but a WNG and I want to be sure that this will do exactly that!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 4, 2012)

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> Hey yall! Newbie here! I just made my first purchase from Hydroquench and I'm uber excited!
> 
> Question: Has anyone used the conditioning cleanser by itself (no DC or barely anything else) and have good results? Sometimes I wont have time to do nothing but a WNG and I want to be sure that this will do exactly that!



Welcome! Nope I haven't used it's on its own justice cleansing with no product after. I have to use a leave in con and a moisturizer


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 4, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey yall! Newbie here! I just made my first purchase from Hydroquench and I'm uber excited!
> 
> Question: Has anyone used the conditioning cleanser by itself (no DC or barely anything else) and have good results? Sometimes I wont have time to do nothing but a WNG and I want to be sure that this will do exactly that!


 

Babygrowth  I have a cart full and am getting ready to place my first order too.  I have used another conditioning cleanser (As I Am Coconut Cowash) that way and it works fine. If my hair feels like it needs some slip to help with post wash detangling, Ill do a quick rinse out conditioner like HEHH or something. 


HQ Lovers:  Does the cleansing conditioner last for a while or do you go through it pretty fast? Ive never used WEN, but with As I Am cleansing conditioner I use  lot of product. Im not sure how much you are supposed to use....is it as much as you would use if cowashing with regular conditioner?  How do you compare cowashing to regular conditioners to cowashing with cleansing conditioners? TIA

Im gonna order the putty gel stuff, GM, and the strawberry and coconut lime cleansers....anything else I cant live without? Are the DC's to die for or are they just "ok"?  

I wish she would come out with some pomades!


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Aug 4, 2012)

I did a review of the products on my youtube not too long ago:

http://youtu.be/kiPntRFYUnk


----------



## kupenda (Aug 5, 2012)

this is not good. this is not good at all. ive made and remade a cart sooooo many times...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2012)

Thought about doing another Cart:

2 16 ounce Pineapples
2 16 ounce Peppermints
1 16 ounce Coconut Lime Cleanser

Doubt if I get it, but the Month is still early. 

Alot will depend on when I receive my 1st order.

I said I wasn't 'big' on Peppermint.....so, I'll have to see.  

I doubt if I want 32 ounces of anything Pepperminty.erplexed


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 5, 2012)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:
			
		

> I did a review of the products on my youtube not too long ago:
> 
> http://youtu.be/kiPntRFYUnk


 
I just watched it last night. Thanks

I got these for my first purchase



  White Tea & Lemon Clarifying Shampoo 8 oz 

  Coconut Mango Repairing Mask 16 oz 

  16 oz Coconut Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser 

  Go Deep 16 oz (Intense Hydration Deep Conditioner) 

  TRIAL SIZE: Puttyful - The Anti Gel 4 oz


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 5, 2012)

Trying real hard nit to hit pay nah on this cart I dun made....


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 5, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Welcome! Nope I haven't used it's on its own justice cleansing with no product after. I have to use a leave in con and a moisturizer


 
thanks! I'm going to try it both ways. I have really dry hair so I will probably have to use at least a leave in and moisturizer.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 6, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> Babygrowth  I have a cart full and am getting ready to place my first order too.  I have used another conditioning cleanser (As I Am Coconut Cowash) that way and it works fine. If my hair feels like it needs some slip to help with post wash detangling, Ill do a quick rinse out conditioner like HEHH or something.
> 
> 
> HQ Lovers:  Does the cleansing conditioner last for a while or do you go through it pretty fast? Ive never used WEN, but with As I Am cleansing conditioner I use  lot of product. Im not sure how much you are supposed to use....is it as much as you would use if cowashing with regular conditioner?  How do you compare cowashing to regular conditioners to cowashing with cleansing conditioners? TIA
> ...



I find I go through the cleanser very quickly...like I need almost 2x's the amount per part than I do using Wen.  I rotate my cleansers, so it still ends up lasting a good while.  I use much less co-cleanser than conditioner for cowashing....I usually only need to co-cleanse once, since I wash my hair 2-4x's a week.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Aug 6, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> I just watched it last night. Thanks
> 
> I got these for my first purchase
> 
> ...



Girl, that shampoo is just 
Of all of the hair care lines I have tried, this is the first line where I've raved about shampoo. Usually I overlook the shampoo and purchase the styling products.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Thought about doing another Cart:
> 
> 2 16 ounce Pineapples
> 2 16 ounce Peppermints
> ...



The peppermint is really good! It does have that strong smell but not headache strong. Smells like Christmas lol.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 6, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> I just watched it last night. Thanks
> 
> I got these for my first purchase
> 
> ...





Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> *Girl, that shampoo is just*
> Of all of the hair care lines I have tried, this is the first line where I've raved about shampoo. Usually I overlook the shampoo and purchase the styling products.


 
@TopShelf @Bubblingbrownshuga I got the clarifying shampoo, too. I also wanted to get the moisture shampoo but it wasn't available the 1st day of the sale. I'll wait to get my 3 orders (yes, 3 LOL!) before making another purchase. She said she's combining all 3 orders and shipping them out today. I think @Lita said she's tried the moisture poo or was going to purchase it.



MrsJaiDiva said:


> *I find I go through the cleanser very quickly*...like I need almost 2x's the amount per part than I do using Wen. I rotate my cleansers, so it still ends up lasting a good while. I use much less co-cleanser than conditioner for cowashing....I usually only need to co-cleanse once, since I wash my hair 2-4x's a week.


@MrsJaiDiva That's been my experience, too. The other cleansers I use, CJ, shescentit, Darcy's and DevaCurl are pretty thick and I need a much smaller amount to get a good lather and cleanse. I keep these other cleansers in rotation, too.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Aug 6, 2012)

She has excellent customer service, too. Always willing to answer questions and assist in product selection choices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow

Thanks for your Review Ms. Lady! 

Lemme go back and re-read the ingredients for the Peppermint.

I was trying to get to that 60 spot.  So, I need to re-think things a bit.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 7, 2012)

Got a shipping confirmation today


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 7, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Got a shipping confirmation today


@APrayer4Hair I've not gotten any notification. She said she was shipping my order yesterday.

Since I can't access email at work, I won't know 'til this afternoon if she shipped it today. I so wanted to get my pkg this wk (July 23rd order, at least). I've run out of Puttyful and told her so in a convo she said she would be shipping all 3 orders out.....


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 9, 2012)

Pompous Blue still no word yet? It says my package was received by USPS on 8/7 so I hope to get by Friday...


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 9, 2012)

Still nothing! I ordered the Qhemet Biologics Burdock Cream stuff and it got to me in 3 days, won a free sample of the other formula from QB (which will get me to in 1-3 days, and I ordered more Shea Moisture DTM which will get to me tomorrow. 

*long deep sigh*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 9, 2012)

I haven't gotten a notification either


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 9, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Still nothing! I ordered the Qhemet Biologics Burdock Cream stuff and it got to me in 3 days, won a free sample of the other formula from QB (which will get me to in 1-3 days, and I ordered more Shea Moisture DTM which will get to me tomorrow.
> 
> *long deep sigh*



I'm not expecting to see my order till September...if I get it before the end of the month I may keel over from shock!


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 9, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> I'm not expecting to see my order till September...if I get it before the end of the month I may keel over from shock!



Same here.......this is a big sale so I can only imagine her order volume


----------



## RemyRem (Aug 9, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I'm not expecting to see my order till September...if I get it before the end of the month I may keel over from shock!



lol me too. I made sure I wasn't in too much of a rush when I ordered it. seeing that this is a pretty big sale lol

But hopefully it will get here by the end of the month


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 9, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @Pompous Blue still no word yet? It says my package was received by USPS on 8/7 so I hope to get by Friday...


APrayer4Hair 
I convo’d her last night asking for the status of my order since I had not received a shipping notification Monday, as she promised.  She answered back that she didn’t have a box big enough to send all 3 orders in. So, she sent out one box today and she can’t tell me which order it was. She said she’s going to update the status/notification tonight.

I convo’d her back expressing disappointment that she had sent me a box so late in the week by UPS and that more than likely it will sit in a hot warehouse all weekend and I not receive it ‘til next week. She said that she had not sent it by UPS as she told me last week she was going to send it but that she sent it USPS  to my personal P.O.Box.

Confused??!!! I am. I don’t know if anything has actually been shipped or when it will be shipped. Every convo she seems to contradict herself. 

I’ve anxiously awaited my July 23rd order. Hoping it would get shipped out before the stampede of the 50% off sale began 8/1/12. But it didn’t.

So, this is why I buy in bulk so that I don’t have to go through this. If and when I get my order, I won’t have to buy anything from her ‘til next year if I estimated my usage rate accurately.

Sorry ‘bout the very long, long post. 

I said all of the above to say no, I have not received a shipping confirmation or tracking number.

Bummer; I’m miffed and need my puttyful. I ran out of it.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 9, 2012)

Pompous Blue

Sorry to hear that. I want to get my products so I can try em out. If all goes well I'll place a large order before this sale is over. I feel ya on buying in bulk.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 9, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> I'm not expecting to see my order till September...if I get it before the end of the month I may keel over from shock!



Lol. This made my day.


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 9, 2012)

Last order took about a month.  I got my order today that I placed on 8/2. So much better!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2012)

My Order came today!  It was fairly simple tho'.  

= 4 16 ounce Strawberry Cleansers


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Order came today! It was fairly simple tho'.
> 
> = 4 16 ounce Strawberry Cleansers


IDareT'sHair I hate chu!  LOL.


----------



## Lita (Aug 9, 2012)

Hydroquench..I want my order..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not leaving my house tomorrow until the mail comes


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm looking forward to trying these out.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 10, 2012)

Did you all get shipping notices or did it just show up?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 10, 2012)

The Princess said:


> Did you all get shipping notices or did it just show up?


The Princess  I finally got a shipping notice and tracking for 2 of my 3 orders [electronic shipping info received 8-09-2012]. Guess I'll receive my orders next week. 

So that will be 3 weeks for my 7/23/12 order and 2 wks for my 8/1/12 order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2012)

@Pompous Blue

Love You Too Ms. Blue


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 10, 2012)

I didn't get anything for this order yet!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Love You Too Ms. Blue


@IDareT'sHair  I love you too, girlie.....

I'm trying to look on the bright side. This gives me a chance to try out that Entwine Creme Jelle Styler I bought from aveyou.com....I'm putting it through the paces to see if I get all-day elongation/definition with this by itself or if I have to use a harder-holding gel with it.

If AVEYOU ever has a FLASH sale, I'll need to know if I need to stock up on this. That stuff was $16.99 for 4 oz. I got it from them with a 20% off coupon.

It's been thunderstorms and rain every day for the past 2 weeks. We'll see how it holds up with this type of weather. Puttyful holds up great.


----------



## IronButterfly (Aug 10, 2012)

Finally got a shipping notice.  Yoohoo.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 10, 2012)

My package didn't come


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 10, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> My package didn't come



Don't cry...it's still August!  She's ahead of schedule!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 10, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Don't cry...it's still August!  She's ahead of schedule!



 I looked like a crackhead standing by the mailbox waiting when the mail lady pulled up


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 10, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> My package didn't come


@APrayer4Hair I'm on this vigil with you.....

Only when my 2 pkgs are accepted by USPS will I start my countdown 'til they're in my hot lil hands


----------



## blackindia07 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have to say I am REALLY annoyed about the 5 day moisture.  It seems to be 100% shea butter to me.  I was underwhelmed by the cleaning oil and was not moved by the repairing mask.  The only item that I did like was the one I didnt pay for...Perppermint Coconut Protein Deep Cond that I received as a sample....That was very nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2012)

Placed my 2nd Order:

2 12 ounce Peppermint DC'ers
2 12 ounce Pineapple, Honey, Hibiscus DC'ers

*i'm done*


----------



## Lita (Aug 10, 2012)

The moisture poo..Yes I love it..Detangles,great slip,moisturizes & nice soft scent....My fav out of the whole line..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## RemyRem (Aug 10, 2012)

Finally got my SHipping Confirmation!!!!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 11, 2012)

I soooo want to go back and get the peppermint. *le sigh*


----------



## MsDes (Aug 11, 2012)

Whoo chile, y'all tempting me with these sales!! But I got a question about the cleansers. I see they have DIMETHICONE in them. Do they make your hair feel coated?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 11, 2012)

MsDes said:
			
		

> Whoo chile, y'all tempting me with these sales!! But I got a question about the cleansers. I see they have DIMETHICONE in them. Do they make your hair feel coated?



Not for me it doesn't!


----------



## The Princess (Aug 11, 2012)

I got a shipping notice yesterday evening. I'm only six hours from her location, I should get it soon.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 11, 2012)

The Princess said:
			
		

> I got a shipping notice yesterday evening. I'm only six hours from her location, I should get it soon.



:-/!!!!!!!


----------



## The Princess (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone tried the coconut mango shine and define shampoo. It sounds great.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 11, 2012)

MsDes said:


> Whoo chile, y'all tempting me with these sales!! But I got a question about the cleansers. I see they have DIMETHICONE in them. Do they make your hair feel coated?



No, they're really moisturizing, and have great slip for detangling.  I don't think they clean as Deeply as say Wen, or Deva-Curl...but my hair always feels clean and light, and moist.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 11, 2012)

MsDes said:
			
		

> Whoo chile, y'all tempting me with these sales!! But I got a question about the cleansers. I see they have DIMETHICONE in them. Do they make your hair feel coated?



This was my concern too...I'd like to here a naturals POV


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 11, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:
			
		

> This was my concern too...I'd like to here a naturals POV



Bubbling..... Has a video and she is natural


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 11, 2012)

TopShelf said:
			
		

> Bubbling..... Has a video and she is natural



If u have a link will u post it? I'm not familiar with her


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 11, 2012)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:
			
		

> I did a review of the products on my youtube not too long ago:
> 
> http://youtu.be/kiPntRFYUnk



Here it is


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 11, 2012)

Lita said:


> The moisture poo..Yes I love it..Detangles,great slip,moisturizes & nice soft scent....My fav out of the whole line..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I wanted to try this poo but it wasn't available the 1st day of the sale when I placed my order. I wish her whole line was available so I didn't have to make multiple orders. 

I'll order the poo once I receive my 3 orders. Received shipping notice on 2 of the orders but I wonder if the p.o. has received them since the status is still "Electronic Shipping Info Received" and it's been this status for 2 days. So, seemingly, the p.o. hasn't received my packages.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 11, 2012)

@MsDes
APrayer4Hair


i was gifted a few of the hydroquench products and i am natural (cottony 3c/4a).
I have:
go deep
greaseless moisture
coconut mango rx mask

the only product i haven't used yet is go deep. i have never had an issue with cones nor do i perceive them to be the devil. my hair has never felt dry of coated from this line. i have been enjoying the other products immensely. in addition to claudies, db, and aubreys these products could become staples for me. i am curious about puttyful for twistouts as i want to use a more natural gel type product instead of fantasia ic gel.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 11, 2012)

A Miracle happened today y'all...



 

My order came...Today!!  And it's the 11th!!  Huh...I may make another order before the month is out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva

You musta' got yo' stuff?


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 11, 2012)

Woot! Ordered 2 each of both the condish cleansers; 1 of the clarifying shampoo and 2 each of the moisture rich poo and the shine and define (or something like that).  I am in serious need of cleansers - they go quick round dese parts


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MrsJaiDiva
> 
> You musta' got yo' stuff?



Yes!  I am Shocked!!  I had to check the calendar to see if it was really still August!!


----------



## The Princess (Aug 11, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> A Miracle happened today y'all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did you order


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 11, 2012)

woop woop! my **** is here!! However, it's at the post office, it's sunday, aaaannnd I can't get it until monday. @(#&!(*#*(&(*[email protected]@!##!#


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 11, 2012)

The Princess said:


> What did you order



2 Strawberry Coconut Cleanser
1 Pepermint hair mask
1 Greaseless Moisture - for the stash

I like the mask mixed with other DC's...my hair was mooooist!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 11, 2012)

Got my stuff today but had it sent to my grandparents house since I was on vacay and didn't want it roasting in the sun. 

I ordered the first or second day of the sale. If I like the cleansers I will order more. I'm thinking of trying the puttyful based on the reviews but I barely use gel. 

Does this work well for twists or is it a hard hold


----------



## The Princess (Aug 11, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Yes!  I am Shocked!!  I had to check the calendar to see if it was really still August!!



You a mess. Lol


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 11, 2012)

How are you ladies liking the Puttyful? I'm contemplating stocking up since I wear alot of gelled styles when I'm not wigging it.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 12, 2012)

Does the greaseless moisture make natural hair revert if it's in a straight style?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 12, 2012)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Got my stuff today but had it sent to my grandparents house since I was on vacay and didn't want it roasting in the sun.
> 
> I ordered the first or second day of the sale. If I like the cleansers I will order more. I'm thinking of trying the puttyful based on the reviews but I barely use gel.
> 
> Does this work well for twists or is it a hard hold


 
@Vonnieluvs08 I ordered July 23rd (30% off coupon) and on the 1st and 2nd. Nada.....I have a shipping notice but the P.O. hasn't received 2 of my 3 pkgs for shipping. I have no notice for the 3rd order.

I love, love, love the Puttyful. I put in a leave-in and then use Puttyful applied to each braid or twist -- Air Dry or Pibbs-dry. I seal with an oil or butter and remove the braids/twists. And the style lasts all day. So, I guess it's a hard hold for my hair but my hair is very soft to the touch. This is the only gel that holds a style all day for my 4C/Z hair. No more shrunken up 'fros.



Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> How are you ladies liking the Puttyful? I'm contemplating stocking up since I wear alot of gelled styles when I'm not wigging it.


@Iluvsmuhgrass I love it and I stocked up. Maybe that's what's taking my order so long to get to me. I bought the 8 oz. in June when she had a 50% off sale and have since run out. I'm using Uncle Funky's Curly Magic (used to be my #1 HG) but it doesn't compare to the Puttyful since it can't stand up to the Florida humidity all day. I bought several 16 oz. containers of Puttyful.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 12, 2012)

Got mah package  will be ordering again on Tues!!!


----------



## MsDes (Aug 12, 2012)

I think I'm gonna pass on this sale...wow, can't believe I said that. LOL. The gel sounds nice though...


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 12, 2012)

The Princess said:


> You a mess. Lol


  Lol, she messed up my order, but I'm not even going to complain....still in shock that I got it in such a timely manner! 



Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> How are you ladies liking the Puttyful? I'm contemplating stocking up since I wear alot of gelled styles when I'm not wigging it.



I did not like it Sam-I-Am...


----------



## The Princess (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, I went back and order some DC's and a few other stuff. I said I wouldn't but couldn't pass up 50% off. So Im good now. 50% off, dang thats a good deal.

Do anyone know, if she will be expanding her line with more products.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 12, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva how did u use the puttyful?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 12, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> MrsJaiDiva how did u use the puttyful?



I tried to define my curls with it for a WnG, but it didn't do not a thing for me.  To be fair, that was when I was fully natural, and my hair was nothing but puff & frizz.  I already have my HG'S for curl definition, so I doubt I'm going to give it another shot.


----------



## PJaye (Aug 12, 2012)

Which one of these performs better:

- The Protein Free Coconut Strawberry Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser or the Coconut Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser?

- The Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Repair Mask or the Botanical Peppermint Coconut Hair Mask?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 12, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> I tried to define my curls with it for a WnG, but it didn't do not a thing for me.  To be fair, that was when I was fully natural, and my hair was nothing but puff & frizz.  I already have my HG'S for curl definition, so I doubt I'm going to give it another shot.



Cool. The consistency looks like something just for "smoothing edges". I think I'll pass on that, just doesn't seem like I have a use for it at this point


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 12, 2012)

PJaye said:
			
		

> Which one of these performs better:
> 
> - The Protein Free Coconut Strawberry Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser or the Coconut Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser?
> 
> - The Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Repair Mask or the Botanical Peppermint Coconut Hair Mask?



I can only vouch 4 the strawberry. I used it for the 1st time today and liked it. I wasn't blown away but  that may have been because I was in a rush. I plan to purchase 1 bottle of the coconut, but probably won't use it as often due to the protein. Probably 1x weekly. 

I have both DCs but have only used the peppermint sample I had a while back. It was very nice and had good slip. 
HTH


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 13, 2012)

I finally have my box. I must say...it's been quite a the wait. Had it not been for her awesome customer service and my PJ ways..I would have flipped the bird a long time ago.

I have 

-Grease-less moisture
- Coconut mango repair mask (free)
- 5 day moisture 
- Botanical Peppermint Coconut intense conditioning repair mask (free)
- Coconut strawberry lime oil (free)
- Coconut Lime oil Conditioning cleanser (plus an extra)

I put some of the grease less moisture on the end of my cornrows and instantly fell in love. It's a little more "watery" than I thought it would be...Everything smells like starbursts and monster energy drinks.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Placed my 2nd Order:
> 
> 2 12 ounce Peppermint DC'ers
> 2 12 ounce Pineapple, Honey, Hibiscus DC'ers
> ...



Thought we wasn't going to do the peppermint LOL


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 13, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I tried to define my curls with it for a WnG, but it didn't do not a thing for me.  To be fair, that was when I was fully natural, and my hair was nothing but puff & frizz.  I already have my HG'S for curl definition, so I doubt I'm going to give it another shot.



What are your HG'S for curl definition? Are u not natural anymore?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 13, 2012)

SHIPPING STATUS - August 9th electronic notification has FINALLY advanced to acceptance by the P.O. 8/13/12. Expected delivery August 16. 

That'll make 3 weeks to receive my 7/23/12 order and 2 wks to receive my 8/1/12 order. Don't know when to expect my 8/2/12 order.

BUMMER!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> *Thought we wasn't going to do the peppermint LOL*


 
gorgeoushair

*cough* I know G 

But those ingredients sound wonderful and it sounds like something I need in my Stash for Fall/Winter.

Have you read the ingredients and the description?

And a couple posters have really gave it good reviews for using as a Pre-Rx.  (so I will try it that way).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2012)

Pompous Blue

Dang Blue.  What's up with that?erplexed


----------



## The Princess (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah  still haven't received my order, evn though I'm six hours away from her business v


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Dang Blue. What's up with that?erplexed


IDareT'sHair Yep, I'm in shipping he!!

That's what I get for liking something and running out of it!!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 13, 2012)

DCe/ pre poo'ed with the honey pineapple hibiscus and it was


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 13, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> What are your HG'S for curl definition? Are u not natural anymore?



No, not fully natural anymore.  I did a conditioner/texturizer mix to get rid of the frizz, and define my curls.  So, now I don't need tons of product, and I don't have to put a lot of effort into 2nd or 3rd day hair.  My HG's are AG re:Coil curl activator, and World of Curls Curl Activator mixed with a lil gel.  If I get another sample of the Puttyful, I'll give it a shot, but I just tried out like a whole bunch of curl creams, gels, and a total failure mousse...I'm not gonna waste more money wheni know what works.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @gorgeoushair
> 
> *cough* I know G
> 
> ...



Yea those ingredients do look but and I almost added it to my cart until I looked at the pineapple one...they have some of the same ingredients.


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 14, 2012)

I have received my shipping notice! I hope this stuff comes by Friday. I don't want to use the stuff I have to do my hair anymore so I've been procrastinating about washing and DC'ing! Hurry up USPS!


----------



## Lita (Aug 15, 2012)

My package came 9:15am...At the door...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2012)

No word yet on Order #2

2 12 ounce Pineapples
2 12 ounce Peppermints


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 16, 2012)

I got my stuff this week. I think I might like that Greaseless Moisture. I didn't think I would based on the ingredients but so far, so good!


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 16, 2012)

Why did I have to fall in love with the pineapple dc?  I just can't stop buying!  Now I just have to try the peppermint


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 16, 2012)

reeko43 said:
			
		

> Why did I have to fall in love with the pineapple dc?  I just can't stop buying!  Now I just have to try the peppermint



Lol yeah they are good. I still haven't tried the go deep but will get around to it maybe next weekend 

On another note I drill haven't gotten a tracking number so dk what's going on with my order! This is my fourth order already and not sure but may get some more of the DCs!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm really wanting to order more... but I have to get it first to see if I like it. Hurrup!!


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 16, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> I'm really wanting to order more... but I have to get it first to see if I like it. Hurrup!!



I feel the same way beacuse of everyone else's excitement.


----------



## leona2025 (Aug 16, 2012)

OMG! Y'all gonna make me order. I've been really good. I haven't been a pj for about 2 years. One little set of products won't change that right?right?right?.

I see the big 50% off sell I can get samples of everything and not spend too much. I wonder would the putty be good for braidouts? I'm trying to justify this. I got a good combo just recently and I said I would stick to it.  So torn....


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 17, 2012)

Pompous Blue said:


> SHIPPING STATUS - August 9th electronic notification has FINALLY advanced to acceptance by the P.O. 8/13/12. Expected delivery August 16.
> 
> That'll make 3 weeks to receive my 7/23/12 order and 2 wks to receive my 8/1/12 order. Don't know when to expect my 8/2/12 order.
> 
> BUMMER!!


 


Pompous Blue said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yep, I'm in shipping he!!
> 
> That's what I get for liking something and running out of it!!


Yeah, I quoted myself.

I'm still in shipping hell!!!

I did not receive my pkg 8/16/12. I received one package today instead of two like she said she had sent. Thought they were the 7/23 and 8/1 orders. I received two USPS shipping notifications from her and realized I was duped. The 2 notifications had the same shipping numbers. I received a partial shipment of my July 23rd order.

The July 23rd order had several full size Puttyfuls and 2 sample size ones (to give as gifts). I received everything but the full size Puttyfuls. I know I can use the samples now but I don't want to dip in and out of it. I wouldn't want anyone to do me like that.

No word yet on my 8/1/12 and 8/2/12 orders. My, my, my.....I have a headache just thinking about it.

Imma have to convo her again.....I didn't think USPS would assign the same shipping #s for two different packages. I hope one isn't "lost".

Dang!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 17, 2012)

Don't want to put her bizzness out but I did send her a message and she responded last night! She's having a personal emergency and her niece is doing her shipping for her until she able to. Just keep her in your thoughts and hope she gets well soon! But definitely send a message about your other package bc the niece suppose to be on top of it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2012)

****EVERYONE*****I had a Convo from HQS and she wanted me to post this link about everyone's orders.

Since I don't 'do' FB, someone will have to tell me what it says.  Thanks



http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hydro-Quench-Systems/169709373126647


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2012)

Nevermind Ladies.  I read it.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 17, 2012)

I dont have facebook. What does it say


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 17, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Don't want to put her bizzness out but I did send her a message and she responded last night! She's having a personal emergency and her niece is doing her shipping for her until she able to. Just keep her in your thoughts and hope she gets well soon! But definitely send a message about your other package bc the niece suppose to be on top of it!



Aw **** here we go.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 17, 2012)

From the FB page:

_"Hello everyone. I apologize about the delay in some of your orders. This week I discovered a lump in my breast and had a biopsy. I haven't felt well since and my right side is very sore. I haven't been able to make products, but I'm over seeing my niece handling orders and mailing everything out. I'm almost positive I'm going to have to have some sort of procedure, if not surgery. If so, I'm going
to have to close down the Etsy Store for the month of September or 3-4 weeks while I recover. So, if you're almost out of product now's a great time to order while I have some help  I'll open the store back up in October sometime after my recovery. Thank you everyone for your business and your well wishes. - Bianca"_

EDTA: I didn't post this to be messy. I posted for those that aren't on FB.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 17, 2012)

Something doesn't feel right.

I hope she gets well but...this whole scenario looks familiar. Hmmm...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass

Ms. Grass, you weren't being 'messy' at all.  Thanks for posting it.  I'm sure she wanted it out there.

I just pray we all get our orders w/o incident.  And we can give her some time to deal with what she has going on.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Aug 17, 2012)

Has she stopped taking orders?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> From the FB page:
> 
> _"Hello everyone. I apologize about the delay in some of your orders. This week I discovered a lump in my breast and had a biopsy. I haven't felt well since and my right side is very sore. I haven't been able to make products, but I'm over seeing my niece handling orders and mailing everything out. I'm almost positive I'm going to have to have some sort of procedure, if not surgery. If so, I'm going_
> _to have to close down the Etsy Store for the month of September or 3-4 weeks while I recover. *So, if you're almost out of product now's a great time to order while I have some help  I'll open the store back up in October sometime after my recovery. *Thank you everyone for your business and your well wishes. - Bianca"_
> ...


 
IrrationalThoughts

FYI (Bolded)


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 17, 2012)

Shouldnt she stop taking new orders now, so that she can catch up??

Hope all is well and that I get both of my orders.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Aug 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @IrrationalThoughts
> 
> FYI (Bolded)




duh, reading is fundamental!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> Shouldnt she stop taking new orders now, so that she can catch up??
> 
> *Hope all is well and that I get both of my orders.*


 
@TopShelf

I thought that at first also, but she offered the Sale the entire Month of August.

So maybe she wants to finish the month out and close the entire month of September.

I agree w (bolded) I still have an order out there too.


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 17, 2012)

My items came today. Ordered on Aug 4th arrived Aug 17th. 

Strawberry lime conditioning cleanser- wasn't impressed at first but when I went to wash my hair out it felt clean and conditioned.
Coconut lime conditioning cleanser
Peppermint DC- made my scalp tingle and my hair soft but I think my hair prefers protein.
Coconut and Mango Rx mask
Greaseless moisture- Jury's still out...
free sample of hibiscus and pineapple mask


----------



## The Princess (Aug 18, 2012)

I have one order that should be here Monday and another order that havent been acknowledge yet.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 18, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> My items came today. Ordered on Aug 4th arrived Aug 17th.
> 
> Strawberry lime conditioning cleanser- wasn't impressed at first but when I went to wash my hair out it felt clean and conditioned.
> Coconut lime conditioning cleanser
> ...


See! This makes no sense to me. She told me the reason my order was delayed was 'cause it was so big....that she had to send it in two boxes instead of one. And I have less in my 8/1/12 order than you have listed.

I'm due 2 1/2 orders and after reading these posts, I'm seriously doubting I'll get my orders now and my anxiety level just leapt into the stratosphere. The USPS box she packed for my 7/23/12 order had plenty of room in it for the whole order (peanuts & packing paper filled the box). Why send just 1/2 my order????!!!! I hate fighting with people 'bout my money!!!

I ordered from sallybeauty.com on Tuesday and received my order Thursday. 

Yes, I see a theme emerging, too


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 18, 2012)

Ruh rowh Shaggy :-o

I ordered on 8/2 and then because the shampoos weren't available at that time i placed another order for them on 8/8. I would have just convo'd her to ask her to add them to my existing order but it had been marked as shipped already but no tracking number for several days. On 8/11 i received shipping notifications for both orders and they had the same tracking #.  I was like what the wha!?  So i convo'd her and she said that they were sent in two separate boxes but went ahead and credited me for one of the two shipping charges she had charged me. That was nice. I still haven't received my packages tho and the info from usps only says 'electronic shipping info received' so i am starting to think it really has not been shipped. I have given this vendor enough chances ....gotta say i am done with HQ after this


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2012)

Right now I'm praying we *ALL* get our Outstanding orders. Praying for Bianca to have a speedy recovery. 

And that we won't have to deal with a: HYDROQUENCH-GATE.

I am hoping for the best and that all orders will be fulfilled.

And if her health won't permit it to be so, that we all get our $ back.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 18, 2012)

Smh...no words.  That's why I didn't even beef when she messed up my last order.  I hope her health is restored to her soon.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 18, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Ruh rowh Shaggy :-o
> 
> I ordered on 8/2 and then because the shampoos weren't available at that time i placed another order for them on 8/8. I would have just convo'd her to ask her to add them to my existing order but it had been marked as shipped already but no tracking number for several days. On 8/11 i received shipping notifications for both orders and they had the same tracking #. I was like what the wha!? *So i convo'd her and she said that they were sent in two separate boxes but went ahead and credited me for one of the two shipping charges she had charged me*. That was nice. I still haven't received my packages tho and the* info from usps only says 'electronic shipping info received' so i am starting to think it really has not been shipped*. I have given this vendor enough chances ....gotta say i am done with HQ after this


@ the bolded - She told me the same thing on 8/4/12. And that she would be shipping me my orders 8/6/12. That never happened. I got a shipping notification 8/9/12 and the status didn't change to "accepted" until 8/13/12 when the P.O. "accepted" my pkg. So I get these stalling game these vendors play by sending fake "shipping notices". This has been done so many times by vendors like this. She, also, promised to combine my orders and refund the shipping. That never happened.

I'm still waiting on an answer to my convo.

And since we're playing the sympathy card, my oldest sister died in May this year from pneumonia as a result of a suppressed immune system from Breast Cancer. She was doing chemo-therapy when she got pneumonia and died within 4 days. She looked after our 91 yr old mother and that duty has now fallen on me and I put her in the hospital yesterday -- they diagnosed her w/bleeding on the left side of her brain. We're awaiting further testing to determine a course of action.  So, I'm overally emothional and all welled up. My sister!!! Now, my mother???!!! I don't have time for the foolishness of this vendor.

I'm most worried that her "neice" will not be able to straighten out this mess because of the shenanigans with my 3 orders. How you gonna send someone 1/2 an order when you've sent shipping notices saying 2 full orders were shipped???!!!

August 22 is 30 days. Look like Imma have to do a PayPal dispute. And I imagine it's gonna be a helluva fight!!! 'Cause she's gonna say 2 orders were shipped when I only got 1/2 an order.

And, yeah, I'm done with HQS, too. She's no better than all the others who have done the same thing.....Afroveda makes a wonderful conditioner and leave-in that I love, love, love. But I will never order from her again....She's a joke, too.

/rant continues!!!


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 18, 2012)

I was going to put in another order but I am holding my money for now.  I don't like foolery or scamming of any sort.  I don't understand why a couple of people have had such horrible experiences with their orders.  I hope there is a reasonable explanation and that this person is being truthful.  I also hope for her speedy recovery. In the meantime, I will just use what I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2012)

Pompous Blue said:


> *I'm most worried that her "neice" will not be able to straighten out this mess because of the shenanigans with my 3 orders. How you gonna send someone 1/2 an order when you've sent shipping notices saying 2 full orders were shipped???!!!*
> 
> *August 22 is 30 days. Look like Imma have to do a PayPal dispute.* And I imagine it's gonna be a helluva fight!!! 'Cause she's gonna say 2 orders were shipped when I only got 1/2 an order.
> 
> ...


 
@Pompous Blue .... You have my heartfelt sympathy.

I agree about this. Ms. Blue, I hope you get this worked out.

We will all have to keep up on the 30 day window in case we have to file a Dispute.


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 18, 2012)

Pompous Blue, I hope that the vendor will just do the right thing and resolve this quickly.  The last thing you need to be worrying about right now is a Paypal dispute.  My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue .... You have my heartfelt sympathy.
> 
> I agree about this. Ms. Blue, I hope you get this worked out.
> 
> We will all have to keep up on the 30 day window in case we have to file a Dispute.


 


reeko43 said:


> @Pompous Blue, I hope that the vendor will just do the right thing and resolve this quickly. The last thing you need to be worrying about right now is a Paypal dispute. My prayers are with you and your family.


Thanks, girls IDareT'sHair reeko43 I know you're with me in spirit....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2012)

Pompous Blue  Most Definitely Blue.:blowkiss:

Stay Encouraged.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I ordered some products, took advantage of her "Back to School" 50% off sale and was refunded my money the very next day through PayPal without reason or cause.  I didn't even inquire.  I was just really turned off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> *Well I ordered some products, took advantage of her "Back to School" 50% off sale and was refunded my money the very next day through PayPal without reason or cause.* I didn't even inquire. I was just really turned off.


 
DominicanBrazilian82

Interesting?  Do you remember when you placed that order?


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 18, 2012)

I got my first order from this sale earlier in the week. I just placed my second a couple of days ago. 
Hopefully, everyone can get their orders and get their issues resolved.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 18, 2012)

pompous blue my heart goes out to you hun! Sorry you are having to deal with such heart ache and the last thing you need is disputing PayPal. Hope she can get everyone's stuff out bc 30 days? Really!?! Anyway my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Bozcurls (Aug 18, 2012)

These products look great but I'm having serious second thoughts about ordering. I don't want to wait a month to receive a few jars.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Aug 18, 2012)

SMH I'm sorry you guys are having a bad experience with HQS  Reading this thread makes me wish I'd never ordered anything from her. I mean, my transaction went smoothly, but dang I don't like supporting companies who don't have their ish together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2012)

AyannaDivine

Although several orders haven't gone as smoothly as they should, she did say she was having some Health Challenges.

So, I'm wishing for a positive outcome #1 for her Health and #2 that we all either get out orders or a full refund (if she is unable to fulfill the outstanding orders).

I agree with you, prior to this, everything went smoothly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2012)

Bozcurls

At this point, I think you should hold off.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Aug 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> AyannaDivine
> 
> Although several orders haven't gone as smoothly as they should, she did say she was having some Health Challenges.
> 
> ...



You are right, I hope she fully recovers as well. Hopefully she'll send out emails next time she gets sick instead of having upset customers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2012)

AyannaDivine said:


> You are right, I hope she fully recovers as well. *Hopefully she'll send out emails next time* she gets sick *instead of having upset customers.*


 
AyannaDivine

Or give folks the 'option' of delayed Shipping times i.e. waiting....or a Full Refund.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> Interesting?  Do you remember when you placed that order?



Last week... Lol


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 19, 2012)

Appears my package is indeed in route ...hope it contains my complete order


----------



## The Princess (Aug 19, 2012)

My package made it yesterday at the Post Office. I'm excited. I need the GM in my life. 

I did send her an email to inquire about my second order. The money was debit from my account on the 12th of Aug. However I have yet to get an email stating they received my order. 
Hopefully I hear something soon, or I will be disputing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2012)

Hopefully when she closes in September, everybody will have their stuff.


----------



## deborah11 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have never had a problem with any of my orders and I have placed 4-5 orders from her.  I ordered from her last week and received my order in 5 days.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 19, 2012)

I haven't had a problem with any of mine either except this last one when she got sick! I have always had to wait but nothing major. She's always responded to me but hoping all goes well with her first off and our orders especially those waiting 30+ days: (


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope everone else gets their orders. I was expecting to have to wait a month before getting my stuff! I'm not sure if I will be placing another order though.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 20, 2012)

I got my 1st package today. Still waiting on the second one.

The GM is really great. Now I see what the hype was about. She also threw in a extra 4oz jar of GM. Which is perfect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2012)

My 2nd HQS order Shipped today. *cough* Well, put it this way, I received a Shipping Notice. 

I didn't check to see if it actually left the building yet tho'.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My 2nd HQS order Shipped today. *cough* Well, put it this way, I received a Shipping Notice.
> 
> I didn't check to see if it actually left the building yet tho'.



When did you place your second order


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 20, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> I hope everone else gets their orders. *I was expecting to have to wait a month before getting my stuff! *I'm not sure if I will be placing another order though.



I made my purchase expecting to wait a month as well, but people who have ordered after me have already received their orders.  THAT pisses me off.   To add insult to injury I been looking at a tracking status of "shipping label created" for a damn week.  I'm giving homegirl exactly 30 days and 15 seconds before I put in a paypal dispute.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 20, 2012)

Crackers Phinn said:
			
		

> I made my purchase expecting to wait a month as well, but people who have ordered after me have already received their orders.  THAT pisses me off.   To add insult to injury I been looking at a tracking status of "shipping label created" for a damn week.  I'm giving homegirl exactly 30 days and 15 seconds before I put in a paypal dispute.



Lol I'm sorry I had to laugh at the 30 days and 15 sec!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2012)

The Princess

August 10th.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 20, 2012)

That next sale is gonna have to be 75% off for me to order from her again...  Service like this is just too reckless to keep playing with. SMH!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva

Are you waiting on another order?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MrsJaiDiva
> 
> Are you waiting on another order?



Heck no!  No, I was only giving her $40 to sit on, and not a penny more...I still remembered how I didn't get my order for over a MONTH the last time!  I figured $40 I'm not going to feel, and I'll just spend my money on the products I can get immediately.  I'm shocked that I got this order so quickly, even though she messed it up, but I doubt I'm going to be in the mood to play "Order Roulette" with her a next time.  I'm good.

ETA:  ...Fool me once...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2012)

@MrsJaiDiva

Yeah, my 2nd order was fairly simple: 2 Peppermints & 2 Pineapple, Honey, Hibiscus

Tis All.

ETA:  Did you get more of the Cleansing Conditioners?


----------



## dmples2 (Aug 20, 2012)

*I placed my order on the 12th so hopefully I will get it soon. I was going to place another order but I changed my mind. I am going to see if my hair like these products. I hope we ALL receive our orders before she closes in September.*


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MrsJaiDiva
> 
> Yeah, my 2nd order was fairly simple: 2 Peppermints & 2 Pineapple, Honey, Hibiscus
> 
> ...



I did, and that's what she messed up.  I ordered two Strawberry cleansers, but got a Strawberry and a coco-lime.  W/E...I'll just deal.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like mine is at the post office....yaaaaaayyy!


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 20, 2012)

The Princess said:


> I got my 1st package today. Still waiting on the second one.
> 
> *The GM is really great*. Now I see what the hype was about. She also threw in a extra 4oz jar of GM. Which is perfect.


 

This stuff might cause me to try ordering again. I've only used it 3 times but this stuff works miracles on my hair as a leave in and a daily moisturizer!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 20, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva I'm willing to swap 1 of my strawberry for UR coconut


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 21, 2012)

Halle-lu i received both my orders today!!!!  They were in one package despite her telling me they were in two and the fact they had the same tracking number was a keying error.... w/ev tho just glad i received my complete order.  That co cleanse sho is tha ish!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 21, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> MrsJaiDiva I'm willing to swap 1 of my strawberry for UR coconut



Let me try the Strawberry first.  I'll PM you this week for sure.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 21, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Let me try the Strawberry first.  I'll PM you this week for sure.



Cool!

10 char


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 21, 2012)

Welp!!! I finally got the other part of my July 23rd order yesterday, Monday. No tracking # was on the pkg.

She convo'd me back Saturday saying that she was trying to get my order out to me so quickly that she didn't have time to get a tracking #. She also sent me a picture of my order receipt w/a tracking # on it and it was so blurred, I couldn't read it. I didn't bother convo'ing again asking her to include the trkg # in her email. When I received the pkg it had a handwritten label on it with no trkg #. So whose receipt did she take a picture of?

And in that same convo she promised she would be mailing me my Aug 1 and 2 orders THIS WEEK. As of now, I do not have a shipping notification/tracking #s for these 2 orders.

Gawd! I hope I get my orders and get them soon! I just want the products and I promise I will never order from her again. 'Cause I can't stand this angst over a few hair products, for crying out loud! Maybe she needs to do like Qhemet and sell her products through a 3rd party vendor like Sage Naturalceuticals if she can't get this shipping thing down pat.....

I'm just so tired of writing and convo'ing. Today is 3wks since my 8/1 order.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 21, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> pompous blue my heart goes out to you hun! Sorry you are having to deal with such heart ache and the last thing you need is disputing PayPal. Hope she can get everyone's stuff out bc 30 days? Really!?! Anyway my thoughts are with you and your family.


HairPleezeGrow Thank you for your sentiments.....My Mom is doing better but she's still in ICU. We have a prayer vigil going.... 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Hopefully when she closes in September, *everybody will have their stuff*.


IDareT'sHair I hope so, too, T. 

I love your optimism; it's helping me get through this.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 21, 2012)

As of this morning, I have a tracking number. I placed my order on the 8th and I ordered a large amount. If I like the products, I'll be ordering more.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 21, 2012)

WOW! I hate that she is having shipping problems and getting somw orders wrong.  I really hope she gets it together.  I'm sorry to hear about the lump in her breast but hopefully it not serious and if it is I hope she caught in time.  I really love the fact that she really has good sales.  I wish the others would follow her lead.  I wish her the best w/ her business and her health.  I hopw she gets everything straight.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 21, 2012)

I believe that she will. I could only imagine the rush of orders while you're dealing with a personal crisis. To say that I'd be "scattered at best" is a gross understatement. 

My thoughts and prayers to all that are going through. I may not be able to help a whole lot, but universal love is unconditional and prayer is free.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 21, 2012)

If anyone has a bottle of the coconut mango shine and define that they want to sell. Can you please let me know. thanks


----------



## dmples2 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Well, I got my tracking number today so hopefully I will receive my order soon. *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2012)

Pompous Blue

Thanks Blue.

I'm sure her health scare has her all frazzled and out of sorts. 

Afterall, we are all women, so we know how we act when things happen unexpectedly.

I'm staying prayerful for her (You and everything you're dealing with right now) and that we all get the things we've ordered.

And that all the folks that placed orders in the _last couple days_, get their stuff in a reasonable amount of time.

Overall, she's done us right (with a few snags here & there).  She's given out nice sized samples, she's given out Discount Codes (for mishaps) and she's had fantastic Sales.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 22, 2012)

%50 discount gets no complaints from me.

Anyway, she sent me an email today and the sale is still on


----------



## Imoan (Aug 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @The Princess
> 
> August 10th.




I placed my order on the same day, U made me do it...lol... still waiting patiently,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2012)

My HQS came today


----------



## The Princess (Aug 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My HQS came today



Did you get a shipping notice. I'm still waiting on my second order.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 22, 2012)

I really like the GM. I used it as a leave in after my cowash. It went on so smooth. My hair was very soft. Well the test will be after it dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2012)

The Princess

I went to my ETSY Account (to look at something else), and the Status pf my HQS said "Shipped" so I clicked on it and was able to track my package that way.

Don't think/not sure if I got a Separate email notifying me of Shipping


----------



## The Princess (Aug 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> The Princess
> 
> I went to my ETSY Account (to look at something else), and the Status pf my HQS said "Shipped" so I clicked on it and was able to track my package that way.
> 
> Don't think/not sure if I got a Separate email notifying me of Shipping



Well I was excited for a second. My order say not shipped. 

Hopefully it shipped soon I want to order more GM.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2012)

My order says shipped but I don't have a tracking number! Its said shipped since the 8th. 

Eta: my older ones did have tracking numbers except for one I had to get it emailed bc it just said shipped


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow

My Tracking # was in a weird place, but it was there.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2012)

Off to look again but I know its not there


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 23, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> My order says shipped but I don't have a tracking number! Its said shipped since the 8th.
> 
> Eta: my older ones did have tracking numbers except for one I had to get it emailed bc it just said shipped



HairPleezeGrow ....five days after my order was marked as shipped on etsy (no tracking #) i received my shipment notification via email (tracking #included)....five days after that the package was actually tendered to the post office ....based on my experience u may be looking at about 10 days after the 8th for your package to really be placed in the mail to ship

Eta: for what it's worth i did convo her with respectful feedback that the shipping info is misleading and it would be helpful if she stopped marking items as shipped when in reality they have not


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm praying that everything goes well for her during September hiatus and that she comes back on the scene Healthy and ready to go. 

And that she has a great Black Friday Sale. *cough* 

(Although) this line might be something I primarily use in the Summer like Hairveda. Hairveda Conditioners are my summer "Go To"

I hope she uses these few last days in August to get out all outstanding orders and that they are done correctly.

So, we can all have peace of mind that everyone got what they paid for.


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 23, 2012)

The Princess said:


> I really like the GM. I used it as a leave in after my cowash. It went on so smooth. My hair was very soft. Well the test will be after it dry.


 
This is exactly how I used it and when my hair dried it was the softest my hair has ever felt! I have a tendency to be heavy handed so I learned a little really goes a long way!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 23, 2012)

She finally got back to me and said she was sending my order out today and sending me a tracking number! I hope she does get her health back okay and everyone else will get their products as well.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Aug 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Thanks Blue.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this post.

Sigh. I know you all want your products (I would,too), but I am pretty sure that if you have had enough of the waiting, you could request a refund from paypal.

She's a super small business owner who found a lump in her breast. She'll provide a way for you all to get your money or orders out.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My HQS came today


 

Was it the one your ordered on 8-10-12? Thanks


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm praying that everything goes well for her during September hiatus and that she comes back on the scene Healthy and ready to go.
> 
> And that she has a great Black Friday Sale. *cough*
> 
> ...



What are your "go to" winter products?


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 23, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> What are your "go to" winter products?



I was going to ask the same thing but her stash is unimaginable.....it has to be.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 23, 2012)

Well my hair is still moisturized from the GM. It's a winner.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 23, 2012)

I ordered on the 8th and my order will be here Saturday. Just wanted to share.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2012)

Imoan said:


> *Was it the one your ordered on 8-10-12? Thanks*


 
Imoan  Yes, it was. 2x 12 Ounce Peppermints & 2 12 ounce Pineapple.



gorgeoushair said:


> *What are your "go to" winter products?*


 


TopShelf said:


> *I was going to ask the same thing* but her stash is unimaginable.....it has to be.


 
gorgeoushair TopShelf

I was looking for my list.

I rotate out the lighter ones i.e. Hairveda for some of the more of the heavier ones. (in no particular order, Fall/Winter)
SSI Avocado 
Hydratherma Naturals
Claudie
Oyin Honey Hemp
Marie Dean
Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence

I'll update if I find my Spring/Summer & Fall Winter Conditioner/DC'er list.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 23, 2012)

Today is Thursday. No shipping/tracking info for my 8/1/12 or 8/2/12 orders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2012)

Pompous Blue

Blue, I'm speechless. SMH.

So, do you  think it was the Ginormity of your orders?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Blue, I'm speechless. SMH.
> 
> So, do you think it was the Ginormity of your orders?


IDareT'sHair  Noooo!! I don't think it's the size of my orders at all. The 8/1 order was 6 items (2 clarifying shampoos and 4 strawberry cleansers). I see some of yall's orders were larger than that and even though some ordered after me, they've gotten their orders. I don't understand either. 

And, no I'm not convo'ing anymore. Her last communication was that she mailed my packages last week but didn't get tracking numbers for them.

I sit and wait.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 23, 2012)

Pompous Blue said:


> IDareT'sHair  Noooo!! I don't think it's the size of my orders at all. The 8/1 order was 6 items (2 clarifying shampoos and 4 strawberry cleansers). I see some of yall's orders were larger than that and even though some ordered after me, they've gotten their orders. I don't understand either.
> 
> And, no I'm not convo'ing anymore. Her last communication was that she mailed my packages last week but didn't get tracking numbers for them.
> 
> I sit and wait.



Might be time to escalate with PayPal...


----------



## The Princess (Aug 24, 2012)

I emailed her three times. Twice last Saturday and Monday. I haven't heard anything yet. Well I will wait. Cause I do want to put in another order.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone used the cleaning conditioners yet. What's your review. I used the coconut lime. I see it's more of a strengtening conditioner. I really like the smell. My hair was still easy to comb thru. I'm going to try the strawberry one next week, hopefully it's more moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2012)

@The Princess 

The Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner is definitely a Summer Fav! 

I think it cleans well, has a tad bit of protein, smells good and I like it.

I still follow up with a R/O conditioner as I do with any/all Cleansing Conditioners.

I have the Strawberry which is w/o Protein and will try it soon.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 24, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Might be time to escalate with PayPal...


There's still time......


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry about what UR going thru Pompous Blue 

OAN: I am SO glad I bought this stuff during a 50% off sale or I'd be really pissed. I am not in love with the strawberry cleanser at all. As a new natural I thought I was jumping the gun being wary of -cones but my gut was right. My hair has been dryer lately and I knew it had to be this since it's the only product I use containing cones. I clarified today with Kinky Curly Come Clean and I feel 100% better. I have two unopened bottles I'm willing to sell/exchange. The only HQS product I'll continue to use is the pineapple DC. 

I understand that -cones don't have an ill effect for some/most people but I don't understand for the life of me y a product geared mainly towards naturals would contain dimethicone. I think she'd been better off using a PEG modified (water-soluble) cone, especially since this is a co-cleanser 

END RANT


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 24, 2012)

The Princess said:
			
		

> I emailed her three times. Twice last Saturday and Monday. I haven't heard anything yet. Well I will wait. Cause I do want to put in another order.



she replied to me the next day....... Strange


----------



## The Princess (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I actually "CONVO" with her yesterday and she replied back today. She stated she will ship my items tomorrow. Im so excited. I guess the email is not the preferred method. 

Im good now. I really like her products and will continue to order.

This package has my DC's so I really can't wait to get them. Im thinking my order should be here, by next weekend.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 24, 2012)

The Princess said:
			
		

> Well I actually "CONVO" with her yesterday and she replied back today. She stated she will ship my items tomorrow. Im so excited. I guess the email is not the preferred method.
> 
> Im good now. I really like her products and will continue to order.
> 
> This package has my DC's so I really can't wait to get them. Im thinking my order should be here, by next weekend.



That's great! I will continue to order as well... I love her products as well and can't wait to try the clarifying poo!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 25, 2012)

Everything came today except for my Peppermint Conditioner. I placed a second order a few days ago so I asked her to ship them together. I really like the GM's texture. It absorbed entirely into my skin (did a patch test) and there was absolutely NO residue but my skin was moisturized. No allergic reaction at all. So far, I am impressed. 

The smells: Some smell great, some don't smell at all, and the strawberry cowash smells a little like strawberry/cherry cough syrup. My SO likes the mango/pineapple/coconut/lime scents. lol He made a face at the strawberry cowash though.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 25, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Sorry about what UR going thru Pompous Blue
> 
> OAN: I am SO glad I bought this stuff during a 50% off sale or I'd be really pissed. I am not in love with the strawberry cleanser at all. As a new natural I thought I was jumping the gun being wary of -cones but my gut was right. My hair has been dryer lately and I knew it had to be this since it's the only product I use containing cones. I clarified today with Kinky Curly Come Clean and I feel 100% better. I have two unopened bottles I'm willing to sell/exchange. The only HQS product I'll continue to use is the pineapple DC.
> 
> ...



I didn't love the strawberry either.   Even though it has cones, there wasn't enough slip for me.  Detangling was harder than usual. And a bit too much hair went down the drain.  Officially not a fan, and I'll be sticking to the Coco Lime.  It did moisturize pretty well for me, but I'll be handing it to my boys...so far their hair loves it.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 25, 2012)

Soooo did anyone receive products in containers without labels?

half my order has no labels I ordered 2 of everything and only one of each has a label on it.
a peppermint smelling thing (not sure what it is) also does not have a label on it. I think she said it was a sample of something.

Anyhoo the ones I've tried feel nice in my hair - tried the GM and 5 day.

Im so torn, these products feel good but Im a lil salty over the whole experience


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 26, 2012)

I did get my products today.  I still don't know whose 2 tracking numbers she gave me.

She did upgrade two of my trial size items to full size because of the delay, so that was nice of her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2012)

Pompous Blue

Ms. Blue, any updates on your Orders?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 27, 2012)

I washed my hair with the white tea and lemon clarifying shampoo, conditioned with coconut mango repair mask, used the greaseless moisture as a leave in and sealed with the puttyful.

The result was poofy hair with no wave or coil definition.

I haven't pinpoint the ingredient that turns my hair from coily to cottony but whatever it is in some of or all of the products I used last night. I knew I was in trouble when I couldn't finger comb my hair.   I had to break out the denman.  

My hair laughed at the puttyful.  I sat under the dryer with a scarf to tie down my edges and when it dried I had a halo of fuzz all the way around my head.   I ended up using the ORS edge control to get my hair to lay down. 

I will try the products again to do twists, maybe they are not meant to be used for 'out' styles.


----------



## dmples2 (Aug 27, 2012)

*My products came today and they smell yummy. I cannot wait to try them out after I co-wash on Wednesday.*


----------



## The Princess (Aug 28, 2012)

Crackers Phinn said:
			
		

> I washed my hair with the white tea and lemon clarifying shampoo, conditioned with coconut mango repair mask, used the greaseless moisture as a leave in and sealed with the puttyful.
> 
> The result was poofy hair with no wave or coil definition.
> 
> ...



Well thats not good at all.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 28, 2012)

Crackers Phinn I wonder if it's because of the level of glycerin? Even when I use Eco Styler... if I have a product with a higher glycerin content underneath it's over.  And  I get frizz.

I haven't tried the Puttiful fully (except on a tiny piece of sideburns. *hush*)  I need to try it on my entire head, or atleast to hold down my buns. I'm wondering what the hold is like.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 28, 2012)

still waiting on my order, I was told it would ship out either friday or sat... does she send out tracking # or does she just mail them out??? I checked etsy and it just says NOT SHIPPED .......


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 28, 2012)

Imoan said:


> still waiting on my order, I was told it would ship out either friday or sat... does she send out tracking # or does she just mail them out??? I checked etsy and it just says NOT SHIPPED .......



Girl, I got my order and my tracking still says not shipped.

You just gotta ride yo order out with this vendor.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 28, 2012)

I got a tracking number with my order but it sat for a while before it was shipped. I didn't mind though because I expected a longer wait than 2-3 weeks.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 28, 2012)

I still haven't gotten my order yet! Sigh


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I've decided that I will order from her again. I really like the GM and that peppermint DC (staples). I still have to try the honey pineapple mask but I'm not so in love with the coco-mango mask yet. I do feel that the co-cleansers smell weird but it doesn't last long, the GM smells like lemon pledge, and the masks are also a little weird but as long as it doesn't smell like medicine or like something died I'm ok with it.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 29, 2012)

Twisted my hair with the 5 day moisture ... today I have a soft fluffy twist out. I really like this product.

My hair never ever liked shea butter but it loves this product

Im gonna co-wash with the coconut lime and re-twist tomorrow night so I'll report on that on friday.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Ms. Blue, any updates on your Orders?


IDareT'sHair Got my Aug 1 order Friday, 8/24/2012. Still waiting on my Aug 2nd order. It says it was shipped Aug 16 but it has no tracking information/#.


----------



## dmples2 (Aug 30, 2012)

*I Dc'd last night with the honey pineapple mask and my hair loved it. My hair was so easy to detangle and I used the GM as a leave-in and my hair is still soft and moisturized. Will order again.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally got my tracking number! Yay!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 30, 2012)

I checked my Etsy account and noticed that she sent me an email saying that she'd send me another box of goodies since I was so patient with her. The wait was ridiculously long and most of yall received your 2nd-3rd boxes while I wanted on my my first. Her customer service is awesome..I went ahead and bought 60 bucks worth of stuff (which was reduced to 30 due to the discount).


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 31, 2012)

This right here.



SimJam said:


> *My hair never ever liked shea butter but it loves this product*



At first I just thought, "Did I really just buy some shea butter??"  because my hair HATES shea. _*touch fondle*_ It looks and feels like shea.... _*sniff sniff*_ The smell is well.... definitely shea with a light but pleasant scent. Um.... Let me reiterate.... My hair hell-hates shea.  

*BUT* when I used it on my hair..... oh em geeeeeeee!!  My grass is sooooo happy! All of my textures are soft, defined, and moisturized. I love it over the GM. I don't use alot of product so I end up applying every 2-3 days and retwisting. I am very happy with what I've used so far. (GM and 5DM)  And I will say that this is the BIDNESS on dry skin. I put a little on my hands (pesky hangnails and dry cuticles) and it worked wonders. 

I'm seriously considering placing a third order (even though I haven't gotten the second yet.) Yep, it's THAT  goooooood.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 31, 2012)

Yea... I've been avoiding this thread for dear life, but I'm looking for a new product to try and there is NO way I will be passing up 50% off.


----------



## Ajna (Aug 31, 2012)

I was trying NOT to buy anything but come on 50% off that is not even playing fair. Her products look interesting too and this thread so did not help


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 31, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:
			
		

> Yea... I've been avoiding this thread for dear life, but I'm looking for a new product to try and there is NO way I will be passing up 50% off.



Buy! Buy! Buy!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 31, 2012)

Ajna said:
			
		

> I was trying NOT to buy anything but come on 50% off that is not even playing fair. Her products look interesting too and this thread so did not help



You too... buy! Buy! Buy!


----------



## Ajna (Aug 31, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You too... buy! Buy! Buy!



I sure did LOL


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 1, 2012)

Coming back to report. Today was wash day. I wasn't sure how it was going to pan out because I had been using a sulfur mix and I wanted to co-wash instead of clarify.

1. I used the Coconut Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser. The amount that I had to use equated to less than the amount I used of Wen. It spread easily, had a looser consistency,  and felt nice. It didn't make me itch at all, which makes me a very happy camper. I was able to massage my scalp to try to get it clean and I worked it into my hair by sections. When I rinsed, my hair and scalp were clean, soft, and happy without being stripped. 

2. I put on the Protein Free Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Repair Mask with a little castor oil, covered with a plastic cap then my turbie twist, and went on about my day. When I rinsed, I was NOT impressed. I guess I was expecting my hair to feel softer than it did. I added my leave-in, sealed, twisted into two buns to dry and when I didn't expect it...  My hair dried soooo stinking soft!!!!  This conditioner is a keeper. I expected it to be thick with loads slip but it wasn't. Then I thought my hair was going to feel like hot dry garbage.... it DIDN'T!! It's so soft that I can't stop touching it. The conditioner was lighter and smelled so good..... it did a really good job. I am definitely buying more of this. The smell is delicious without being overwhelming.

I am very happy. I found more staples. YAY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass

Nice Reviews!  Yeah The Pineapple Honey Hibiscus sounds wonderful.

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 1, 2012)

I did end of up buying some products. It was 50% off! Who passes that up??? I got the greaseless moisturizer, the go deep conditioner, the anti-gel, the white tea and lemon 5 day moisturizer and the coconut strawberry lime cleansing conditioner. It was all less than $35 including shipping. Can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 1, 2012)

So I just placed my last sale order today for 2 more peppermint, 2 honey pine, and 1 more 5 day moisture. I'm going to give this Shea butter another try lol!


----------



## SimJam (Sep 2, 2012)

SimJam said:


> Twisted my hair with the 5 day moisture ... today I have a soft fluffy twist out. I really like this product.
> 
> My hair never ever liked shea butter but it loves this product
> 
> Im gonna co-wash with the coconut lime and re-twist tomorrow night so I'll report on that on friday.



Just getting around to cleansing with the coconut lime ... yummy  ..... instantly detangled hair.

now sitting with the peppermint mask on my hair ... which is still soft and feeling very moisturized.

will add some GM and twist with 5Day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2012)

SimJam

Lemme know what you think about the "Peppermint"


----------



## reeko43 (Sep 2, 2012)

I am addicted to the honey pineapple mask.  It has become my favorite tied with the gm.  I didn't like the 5 day at first, felt too heavy.  I have tried again using it to seal and it works really well.  I will definitely use more when the weather  gets colder.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair its  so far.

I always try out DCs without heat first ie: just with a plastic cap on (well unless they specify that I must use heat)

Im about to wash this out after sitting for just about 60mins under a plastic cap and turbie twist.

hair still feels very very moisturized, I should mention that the product immediately "melted" into my hair ... and I love that about any conditioner

also the peppermint has a nice cooling effect on the scalp  Im liking this HQS reggie this morning


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reviews ladies.  Couldn't pass this up!


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 3, 2012)

Okay ladies, its official. That Botanical peppermint is the shiznitz! It goes on smooth and soft and my hair is singing like Jill Scott when I apply it. It feels good on the scalp and my hair feels so soft after using it! I think I'm going to place another order for that, the GM and the strawberry cleanser. My hair doesn't really like the Coconut lime and I use like 14 pumps! It feels so thick and creamy but when I put it in my hair she laughs at it but when I put the strawberry in my hair shes melts! Jury's still out on the honey pineapple and the Coco Mango masks. Didn't really care for them the first time around maybe I will like them the second time around. Sorry if I repeated myself but I felt compelled to vent a little bit.


----------



## Nayna (Sep 4, 2012)

So I ordered from her on 8/16 and my items arrived on 8/28 or 8/29.  Pretty smooth transaction.  Hopefully she works things out with everyone.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Go Deep? I'm interested in knowing how well that works. I'm loving everything I've tried thus far.

And how are you ladies using the Puttyful? I'm hoping to test it out soon so I know how my hair will react.


----------



## reeko43 (Sep 4, 2012)

I didn't like the Go Deep at all.  I didn't like the smell and it did nothing for my hair.  I mixed with other conditioners so I didn't wast my money.  I think her other deep conditioners are way better.  If I were you, I would try a trial size if she offers it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 5, 2012)

I actually liked the go deep! I haven't used it on my hair yet but my 4 yo has thick long hair on the 4s I think and I put it's in her hair dry and left it on for like 5 hours bc I was doing something and she fell asleep well when I rinsed it out and it just melted her tangles and was so easy to comb thru. It did leave her hair moisturized too. Maybe the key to this one is to leave it in longer? But I dk I'm going to try it out on my hair once my braids come down.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm glad somebody had a good review on the go deep because I ordered it. The ingredients look so delicious, I just really want it to work for me.

I really hope my products ship out soon. I told myself, I was going to wait to do my hair until my products got here, but who knows when thats going to be!


----------



## SimJam (Sep 8, 2012)

well Ive got 
2 style packs (re-order)
1 12 oz peppermint DC (got as a sample and like)
1 16 oz coconut lime cleanser (re-order)

in my cart for about 2 weeks and I'm hesitant to press paynah


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 9, 2012)

I tried the go deep on my hair yesterday after using ORS replenishing pack so I tried against this am alone and it left my hair still soft bit not as moisturized as my daughter's. I liked it's though I was able to detangle easily also. It really brought out my curls nicely!


----------



## Arian (Sep 9, 2012)

Is there still a 50% off sale? 

I love Curl Junkie now, but I'm still a PJ at heart...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 9, 2012)

I dk I think she extended it


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 10, 2012)

So I ordered my items on August 31st. She sent me message today to inform me that my package will be sent out today. So that's going to be almost 2 weeks from the purchase date. I know that's still quicker than a lot of other people on this forum have received their items, but this is the longest I've ever had to wait on a item. I really hope these products are worth this 2 week wait.


----------



## coyacoy (Sep 10, 2012)

Based on my experience you've got about another 2 weeks before you actually receive the package. With this vendor it's best to order, forget about it and then be pleasantly surprised a month later when the package finally shows up  ;-) lol


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 10, 2012)

With my first order... I ordered on August 8th, received a tracking number on the 21st, and received my order on the 25th. Hope that gives an idea on timing. It took a bit (some vendors take much longer) but I love a majority of what I got so it was worth it.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 10, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Based on my experience you've got about another 2 weeks before you actually receive the package. With this vendor it's best to order, forget about it and then be pleasantly surprised a month later when the package finally shows up  ;-) lol



So, based on what your saying, I should order my next shipment today even though I haven't even gotten a chance to try it all, yet. That's like the ultimate business scheme -- make products with good ingredients, but making the wait time 2 months.



Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> With my first order... I ordered on August 8th, received a tracking number on the 21st, and received my order on the 25th. Hope that gives an idea on timing. It took a bit (some vendors take much longer) but I love a majority of what I got so it was worth it.



From the reviews and the ingredients list, everything looks delicious. So I have no doubt that my hair will like SOMETHING I ordered. I just hate waiting.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Sep 10, 2012)

Arian said:


> Is there still a 50% off sale?
> 
> I love Curl Junkie now, but I'm still a PJ at heart...



Can you tell me about the CJ Cleansing Conditioner vs the HQS Cleansing Conditioner?  I've been eyeing the CJ one for a minute now.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 16, 2012)

Bump. Just checking to see if you ladies got confirmation codes.


----------



## Arian (Sep 16, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Can you tell me about the CJ Cleansing Conditioner vs the HQS Cleansing Conditioner?  I've been eyeing the CJ one for a minute now.



MrsJaiDiva, haven't used the CJ cleansing conditioner... Yet..


----------



## Arian (Sep 16, 2012)

Would the greaseless moisture be good to use under qhemet amla and olive heavy cream?


----------



## Arian (Sep 16, 2012)

Is she gone out of business or does she have another site?  The link says that the site is down.  

I wanted to order the greaseless moisture..


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 16, 2012)

Arian said:


> Would the greaseless moisture be good to use under qhemet amla and olive heavy cream?



I'm not sure I haven't tried qhemet products but I'm sure it will be fine though.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 16, 2012)

My roommate who ordered from her the same day I did, received her package yesterday... Still waiting for mine...


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 16, 2012)

Arian said:


> Is she gone out of business or does she have another site?  The link says that the site is down.
> 
> I wanted to order the greaseless moisture..



Arian, She is closed for September and will re-open in October.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 16, 2012)

Arian said:


> Would the greaseless moisture be good to use under qhemet amla and olive heavy cream?



It's funny that you mention this. I am air drying right now with this blend. So far it's pretty soft. I have to wait until it's completely dry to see if it's a keeper though.

GM has been awesome but I have to seal on top of it.


----------



## Arian (Sep 16, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> It's funny that you mention this. I am air drying right now with this blend. So far it's pretty soft. I have to wait until it's completely dry to see if it's a keeper though.
> 
> GM has been awesome but I have to seal on top of it.




And I am jealous


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 16, 2012)

hahaha  I'm still waiting on my other orders though! I'm glad I picked up some extras. Odd enough, this isn't the most moisturizing product (although it's really good). This gives me good moisture and it gives me defined kinks, coils, and curls. I wish my hair was all one texture so I could rock the hot sauce out of a wng.


----------



## Arian (Sep 18, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> hahaha  I'm still waiting on my other orders though! I'm glad I picked up some extras. Odd enough, this isn't the most moisturizing product (although it's really good). This gives me good moisture and it gives me defined kinks, coils, and curls. I wish my hair was all one texture so I could rock the hot sauce out of a wng.



I can't wear a wash and go either.  My hair is the most "un"uniform hair ever.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm starting to think my package got lost in the mail or something. Its been "in transit" for 10 business days now...


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 18, 2012)

KurlyNinja

Well, I just received an email that my package was mailed today (eight days after it was initially "going" to the mail).  So your package may not have gotten lost.  It might be on the verge...lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2012)

Cowashed with "Go Deep" this morning.  Will use it a couple more times and come back with a decent review.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 18, 2012)

I got an email too saying my order was mailed today


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Sep 18, 2012)

Your package mailed today. I upgraded a few of your items. I don't have tracking as the post office was out of slips. Thank you so much for your concern and patience during this time. 

Can't wait for it to get here..


----------



## blackindia07 (Sep 19, 2012)

uuuhhhh did this happen to anyone else?

 I wasnt very impressed with this product to begin with but I planned on mixing it with other conditioners or prepooing with it. I received it in July and only used it 2 or 3 times and when I opened it last night this is what I found....

Needless to say Im not very happy.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 19, 2012)

^Oh ****

I'll be checking all of mine when I get home.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 19, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> uuuhhhh did this happen to anyone else?
> 
> I wasnt very impressed with this product to begin with but I planned on mixing it with other conditioners or prepooing with it. I received it in July and only used it 2 or 3 times and when I opened it last night this is what I found....
> 
> Needless to say Im not very happy.



Wait what is it? Please not the GM!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh wow.... All of my products are pristine so far. Have you emailed to let her know? 

Which product is that? It looks like the conditioner to me. I normally keep my natural products in a cool dark place, if I have this one, I just may stick it in the fridge just to be safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, a cool dark (dry) place and no double-dipping with wet hands.

Mine are fine. And some of them I've had a while.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Sep 19, 2012)

Ewlaa....she must have shorted the preservative.  I know she uses germall...maybe she should switch to Optiphen.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 19, 2012)

ON FB she mentioned that the shelf life of the DC's and hydrating masks are only a few months due to the use of pure coconut fat. It's stated in her September 15th post for those on FB


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2012)

@curlyhersheygirl

Thanks alot for this post Ms. Curly!

I stuck mine in the Fridge, but I still need to get to them.

As you know, when I have Handmade/Natural stuff I'm unsure about, I always stick them in the Fridge.

But I still need to get to them.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 19, 2012)

So my package FINALLY got shipped out yesterday. For real this time. She also upgraded the sizes of my products. I just want them to be here already.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 20, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> uuuhhhh did this happen to anyone else?
> 
> I wasnt very impressed with this product to begin with but I planned on mixing it with other conditioners or prepooing with it. I received it in July and only used it 2 or 3 times and when I opened it last night this is what I found....
> 
> Needless to say Im not very happy.


 
Oh my!  I need to check my stuff.  I haven't used anything.  Better move it to the fridge if it's still good.  

Did you contact HQS?


----------



## blackindia07 (Sep 20, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Wait what is it? Please not the GM!


 
LOL no its one of the hair masks.



Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Oh wow.... All of my products are pristine so far. Have you emailed to let her know?
> 
> Ive been really busy lately but I DEF plan on it.
> 
> Which product is that? It looks like the conditioner to me. I normally keep my natural products in a cool dark place, if I have this one, I just may stick it in the fridge just to be safe.


 
Honestly Ive never ordered all natural products before so the thought hadnt even occurred to me.  I kept on a shelf in shower where I keep all my other conditioners.  



IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, a cool dark (dry) place and no double-dipping with wet hands.
> 
> Mine are fine. And some of them I've had a while.


 
I think she should have posted on her site how best to preserve them for natural newbies like me!      I always double dip when I use conditioner.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> ON FB she mentioned that the shelf life of the DC's and hydrating masks are only a few months due to the use of pure coconut fat. It's stated in her September 15th post for those on FB


 
I knew it didnt have the same shelf life of store bought conditioners but I didnt expect a 2 month shelf life either.     She should really add all these facts on her page because I cant be the only person that this happened to.  Its best to put it out there up front rather than having angry customers contacting you...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> Honestly Ive never ordered all natural products before so the thought hadnt even occurred to me. *I kept on a shelf in shower where I keep all my other conditioners. *
> 
> *I think she should have posted on her site how best to preserve them for natural newbies like me!  I always double dip when I use conditioner.*
> 
> *I knew it didnt have the same shelf life of store bought conditioners but I didnt expect a 2 month shelf life either.*  She should really add all these facts on her page because I cant be the only person that this happened to. Its best to put it out there up front rather than having angry customers contacting you...


 
@blackindia07

Yeah, you have to be really careful. The hot/steamy shower (bathroom) etc....can wreck havoc on Handmade/Naturals.

You have to make sure the Lids are properly closed and that they are stored properly.

Shelf-Life (Dates) should be a must.

Double Dipping with wet hands is a No-No too.


----------



## sbfairy (Sep 21, 2012)

Is this shop closed?  Was just on Etsy and can't find it.  Every time I try I get the "Uh Oh" message.


----------



## kellistarr (Sep 21, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> uuuhhhh did this happen to anyone else?
> 
> I wasnt very impressed with this product to begin with but I planned on mixing it with other conditioners or prepooing with it. I received it in July and only used it 2 or 3 times and when I opened it last night this is what I found....
> 
> Needless to say Im not very happy.



That looks like lack of preservative.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 21, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> uuuhhhh did this happen to anyone else?
> 
> I wasnt very impressed with this product to begin with but I planned on mixing it with other conditioners or prepooing with it. I received it in July and only used it 2 or 3 times and when I opened it last night this is what I found....
> 
> Needless to say Im not very happy.



yup one of my greaseless moistures went feral too. the mold was only around the rim and on the cover but I tossed it anyway.

the other one (unopened) was ok and I've popped it in the fridge along with the other stuff I got from her (except for the 5 day moisture)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

Lawd.....The GM was the only thing I hadn't Refrigerated. Lemme go look at that right quick

I used the "Go Deep" again last night for a cowash. I have about 1 more cowash with this jar.

**UPDATE**

Greaseless Moisture is also okay.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 22, 2012)

I put all my stuff in the fridge last night! It wasn't kept on a warm place but no chances man.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Sep 24, 2012)

My GM & co-cleansers are all ok.  ...I'm scared to look at the peppermint masque...


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 24, 2012)

Everything I have is ok. I got my last shipment of GM today. I should be good for a while.


----------



## coyacoy (Sep 24, 2012)

All my stuff is good *knocks wood*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 24, 2012)

My last shipment came today. All my stuff is okay


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2012)

I used the Strawberry Cleanser today and I like it ! ! ! ALOT

It got the job done for me, because I had a lot of product in my hair and it both cleansed and softened.

I'm glad I bought it. I have 3 16 ounce Strawberry's and 1 16 ounce of the Coconut Lime left.

I'm really 'into' Cleansing Conditioners (instead of Shampoo) so I know what to expect from one that can get the job done w/o being stripping etc....

I still have not tried:

Pineapple Honey Hibiscus
Peppermint

So, I need to get these into rotation ASAP (since I have 2 of each)


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 25, 2012)

So, I went on vacation and used LOTS of gel. Daily. I was horrible because I didn't moisturize much and I'd wet my hair to reactivate the gel, add more gel, then tie it down. By the time I got home, my hair was rock hard and dryyyyyyy.

I did my usual routine of slathering on conditioner (on top of the gel) with oil. That sometimes turns the gel into a weird putty type consistency that regular non-sulfated shampoo will NOT get out. I didn't want to use my usual for fear of added dryness and tangles (since I hadn't combed it all week) so I decided to use the Hydroquench clarifying shampoo. I had used it once before but NEVER under dire circumstances like 5 day old reconstituted gel styles . How bout this stuff got ALL of the build up off of my hair and scalp!!! My grass was still soft and clean but not stripped at all. My scalp was clean with no build up! This is definitely a keeper.  As a matter of fact, I think this may replace my beloved Quantum clarifying shampoo. Yeah.... it's that good.


----------



## coyacoy (Sep 25, 2012)

It is good!  I purchased 3 bottles of it back when i was ordering from HQ to last me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass

Yeah, the Clarifying Shampoo got Huge Positive reviews! Glad it worked for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2012)

Used the Strawberry Lime Cleansing Conditioner again today. I love it!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 30, 2012)

I find Etsy hard to follow. How do you find the shop you're looking for?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 30, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I find Etsy hard to follow. How do you find the shop you're looking for?



If you know the name type it in their search box. It is very difficult to find the different vendors bc they dont have a specific section for hair care. If you are searching for haircare try under the handmade products I think it says.
eta: sorry under bath and beauty, then refine, then hair


----------



## Arian (Oct 2, 2012)

Trying to order GM and it's not letting me pay


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2012)

Arian said:


> Trying to order GM and it's not letting me pay



If u have a PayPal account try paying not using your account. It did that to me before and I just went on like a visitor and selected I dont have an account or pay with cc. I can't remember which option if gave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2012)

Still using the Strawberry & Lime Cleansing Conditioner.  I like it!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still using the Strawberry & Lime Cleansing Conditioner.  I like it!



I might give it another go tonight. I have 2 of them ( both free) and I used almost all of one on my girls But I'm not feeling it and still have a new unopened bottle. I feel like I have to use way more pumps than my WEN sigh


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2012)

@HairPleezeGrow

I never use the Pump(s). I just unscrew it and pour some out in my Hand.

I actually like it just as much as I like the Coconut Lime. It gently cleanses, moisturizes and removes build up which is primarily what I am looking for.

I still have not tried the Peppermint and the Pineapple Honey Hibiscus. I'll get around to both of those soon hopefully.

I hope to rotate those 2 after I finish up a couple of other DC'ers I have already open.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 2, 2012)

sbfairy said:


> Is this shop closed?  Was just on Etsy and can't find it.  Every time I try I get the "Uh Oh" message.



Yep, the shop is closed.  I feel kinda sad about that...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2012)

WOW! 

I didn't know that.

I just hope everything works out for Bianca and that she re-opens soon.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nooooooooo!!!! What happend?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cutenss (Oct 2, 2012)

I need  some Greaseless Moisture


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2012)

justicefighter1913

She is/was having some serious health issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2012)

double post................................


----------



## femmedusiecle (Oct 26, 2012)

Closed you say? 
I found her shop on artfire and was getting ready to order....guess i'll wait.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2012)

If art fire shop is still up order from it. It wouldn't hurt. The one on etsy is closed. She's doing better but I dk when she's opening etsy . You can shoot her a message on art fire to see if she's taking orders also.


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 3, 2012)

I saw that the HQ Facebook page is being updated regularly....latest message was from yesterday and says they will start selling again on Nov 12. I gave my mom several of the HQ products I had and she l-o-v-e loves them so I will be back in the waiting game ordering HQ cuz she keeps asking me when I'm going to get here more. Ahhh, the things we do for our lovely mothers


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2012)

@coyacoy

That's Great News! I'm really glad to hear that, so she must be feeling better.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 19, 2012)

i am using go deep for the first time right now under a plastic cap....may sit under the dryer for 15-20 minutes as well. we'll see how i like it i have enjoyed her products thus far of the ones i have been gifted.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 19, 2012)

southerncitygirl said:


> i am using go deep for the first time right now under a plastic cap....may sit under the dryer for 15-20 minutes as well. we'll see how i like it i have enjoyed her products thus far of the ones i have been gifted.



I think you will like it. It really made my curls pop and felt so moisturized. I only wish I had purchased more before she closed.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 19, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow

nice result when i rinsed  hair was easy to detangle and i was having issues with dryness last week so now my hair feels soft. i used very little condish all over my whole head and my hair is dense. i twisted my hair and am sitting under the dryer now. i'll moisturize and seal tomorrow...i don't think i'll take down my twists for my twistout style until wednesday. i'll just put them in a ponytail and head to work in the am. i'm going to very strict with my deep conditioning this winter cause i to retain all that i can and may even try twisting my hair into smaller twists to protective style a few times this winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

Black Friday Sale

50% off $70 

Code = *BFSALE*  now until Dec 1st


----------



## NJoy (Nov 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Black Friday Sale
> 
> 50% off $70
> 
> Code = *BFSALE* now until Dec 1st


 
Thanks!  Now I'm going back through the 2nd half of this thread for reviews.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2012)

I just ordered 1 of the 4 8oz organic lime oil set, 3 white tea lemon clarifying poo, and 4 go deep 

ETA: on artfire website guys


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't think anyone liked the go deep. I don't like the coco mango mask or the honey pineapple mask but I love me some botanical peppermint. I need to order some more of those and try the go deep as well as the lime oil and my lover greaseless moisture! I hope she extends the sale since she has been gone for a little while like she did last time. Heck, I may even email her and ask.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> I didn't think anyone liked the go deep. I don't like the coco mango mask or the honey pineapple mask but I love me some botanical peppermint. I need to order some more of those and try the go deep as well as the lime oil and my lover greaseless moisture! I hope she extends the sale since she has been gone for a little while like she did last time. Heck, I may even email her and ask.



Yep the peppermint is my next baby and the GM. Im interested in trying her other various oils they sound yum. Let us know what she says about extending the sale til maybe dec 22nd lol


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 20, 2012)

During the last sale, I bought pretty much one of everything except the peppermint coconut repair.

The Strawberry Lime conditioner is the only thing I will re-order and stock up on. 
I will also try the coconut lime oils and the peppermint coconut repair.  Based on my last order I expect to get the products after Christmas.


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 20, 2012)

Has anybody ordered yet? How much has the shipping been?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I just ordered 1 of the 4 8oz organic lime oil set, 3 white tea lemon clarifying poo, and 4 go deep
> 
> ETA: on artfire website guys



I ordered this above and paid 75. I may irder more of my peppermint and GM but not sure yet


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's been like 2 months. I guess I aint getting my ****. -__-


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> It's been like 2 months. I guess I aint getting my ****. -__-



Wow what did she say?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Nov 20, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Wow what did she say?



she must has said "**** you* cause I didn't get an email or nothing! 

*sigh*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2012)

Girl u better inquire about yo stuff. Send her an email and tell her you have been patiently waiting and thats a understatement bc thats a long time to wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23

Gurl...Bump that. 

Hmp. email her & file a PayPal Dispute for a Full Refund at the same time and see which one gets answered first.

60 Days is way too long to be foolin' with a vendor.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll do just that. I understand she's sick and all but damn...she took that money faster than I could click the submit button


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23

So..Um..how she gone be havin' another "Big" Sale, when she has outstanding orders that have gone unfulfilled.

Girl, File that Dispute and get your Money Back.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 1, 2012)

She's extending the sale. I will order when her etsy opens back up. I hate artfire. And I hope things go well this time too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23

Any Updates on your order or your money Ms. CurlsOnFire?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2012)

I ordered from art fire and I got my order today and thats way faster than any of my other orders through etsy. Im not home yet so havent checked anything but I told my sister to put my dcs in the fridge.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Dec 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> CurlsOnFire23
> 
> Any Updates on your order or your money Ms. CurlsOnFire?



IDareT'sHair Yep! she said she sent the products out again *side eye* and would refund me my money.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 13, 2012)

I started using my 5 day moisture as a body butter again.  Finally used it up.  Do not want again lol.


----------



## Arian (Dec 22, 2012)

She has new products called The Slip...detangling leave in, styling cream and deep conditioner...I have to place another order.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, I saw them!!! I definitely want the leave in.


----------



## Arian (Dec 23, 2012)

I ordered The Slip leave in and deep conditioner.  I'm excited!  My favorite deep conditioner so far is the Coconut Mango Repair Mask.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 26, 2012)

From HQS

We're excited to introduce "The Slip"  product line. Three fantastic and exciting new products delicately enhanced with protein and silk amino acids to detangle, moisturize, and repair all in one step!!! 















Free Shipping

when you purchase two or more of any of "THE SLIP" products. Enter code: FREESHIPSLIP at checkout
 "CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER. FREE SHIPPING TO US ONLY" 


Thanks for being a loyal customer. We hope you enjoy this discount on our products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm interested in trying The Slip.   Hopefully, I'll get some samples.


----------



## Lita (Dec 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm interested in trying The Slip.   Hopefully, I'll get some samples.



IDareT'sHair She should start selling 1-2oz sizes so folks can try first...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 31, 2012)

i want to try the slip dc cause i like her dc's. go deep and the mango rx were both nice.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 2, 2013)

According to facebook, her new website will be up by mid-january! I can't wait to see it. I will place an order after that. I will try the slip leave in and DC and go deep for the first time. I didn't like coco mango rx at first but now my hair loves it as a prepoo! I don't know if I would repurchase that tho...


----------



## Arian (Jan 3, 2013)

I LOVE THE COCO MANGO.  Makes my hair so soft.  I thought I was a Curl Junkie until I started using her products exclusively.  My hair is pretty happy.  Unless she changes the formulas, I won't be straying.  I've spent SO much money on different things.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 3, 2013)

You ladies lmk how you like the SLIP. I will wait until she either has a sale or sample sizes. Sounds good though.


----------



## Arian (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmmm, I'm still waiting on the products I ordered before Christmas...I love her stuff.  I just wish her shipping was faster.  I don't want to have to change products because of the shipping issues.  I guess I will have to make sure I don't get too close to running out of something.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jan 9, 2013)

Still waiting. I emailed her and we've been corresponding back and forth...I'm going to follow up with her later on today..*sigh*


----------



## dmples2 (Jan 10, 2013)

I love her products and they work really well on my hair. I wish she would get her shipping issues together because that will hurt her in the end. I want to give her a chance and keep supporting, but folks waiting months for their products is big side eye.


----------



## Arian (Jan 10, 2013)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Still waiting. I emailed her and we've been corresponding back and forth...I'm going to follow up with her later on today..*sigh*




How long have you been waiting?  Mine will be here tomorrow..


----------



## Arian (Jan 11, 2013)

I got my products!  Time to dig in!!!

The Slip leave in feels good on my dirty hair....that seems promising!

White Tea and Lemon Five Day Moisture also feels great on my dry hair too...

I ordered:

White Tea and Lemon Clarifying Shampoo
WT & L 5 Day Moisture
The Slip Deep Conditioner
The Slip Leave In Conditioner
Greaseless Moisture (12 oz)
2 CoCo Mango Repair Masks

I have used and probably will not repurchase:

the Cleansing conditioners (they were ok, but I think I might try the Daily Fix by Curl Junkie)

The Peppermint Condish (this was not bad at all, I just like the Coco Mango more)

Puttyful (This is a good product, but I don't feel like I really need it in my regi)


I still feel like I will need to have a backup product on hand because it seems like she takes a while to ship   She does make it easy to stock up because she has the most AMAZING sales!  But I don't know if she will continue once everyone catches on.... 

But Qhemet AOHC is a good backup for moisture...in fact, I will probably still make sure I always have that in stock.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jan 11, 2013)

Arian said:


> How long have you been waiting?  Mine will be here tomorrow..



IDR now..September/October? I asked her to add some of the new products that just came out and she said she'd add the full sized products...hmmmm....


----------



## Arian (Jan 11, 2013)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> IDR now..September/October? I asked her to add some of the new products that just came out and she said she'd add the full sized products...hmmmm....




CurlsOnFire23, geez!  Wow, did she forget about you???  


  That is REALLY unacceptable.  I hope the products really blow your mind since you had to wait so long for them.  But you may not care how good they are, considering you had to wait all this time to get them.

I am so sorry....


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jan 11, 2013)

Arian said:


> CurlsOnFire23, geez!  Wow, did she forget about you???
> 
> 
> That is REALLY unacceptable.  I hope the products really blow your mind since you had to wait so long for them.  But you may not care how good they are, considering you had to wait all this time to get them.
> ...



Thanks, Love. IDK the excuses were (1) Products sent back because she put FPO instead of APO, (2) Products sent back because they were leaking, (3) Products couldn't be sent because the packaging slips, (4) Couldn't give me a tracking number- products were "sent back", (5) Etsy store shut down and she thought she sent the products out...There's more 

I won't order for her again after this- sweet girl but....nah the products aren't that good to wait 3-5 months for it.


----------



## Arian (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree...I really like her products, so I hope her shipping issues really get better.  I think she is having issues because she is new..perhaps??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone still Hydro Quenching?

I know I'll be pulling these out this Summer.  Especially the Cleansing Conditioners.

I still have not tried my "The Slip" or the Peppermint one.


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Anyone still Hydro Quenching?
> 
> I know I'll be pulling these out this Summer.  Especially the Cleansing Conditioners.
> 
> I still have not tried my "The Slip" or the Peppermint one.



IDareT'sHair
I only have the peppermint one left. I liked it better than the mango pineapple one. But after it is done, I don't plan on ordering from her again just bc I have found better like jessicurl treatment , Sitrinillah and Slippery Elm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2013)

Beamodel

Thank you.  Do you think you order if there was a Ginormous Sale?


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Thank you.  Do you think you order if there was a Ginormous Sale?



IDareT'sHair. Yes, I would get the peppermint again. I also have puttyful. I like it whenever I need to use gel but I dnt need it often.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Mar 8, 2013)

WHAT...WHERE...HOW...WHEN...

HOW DID I NOT SEE THIS THREAD BEFORE TODAY?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2013)

@ShiShiPooPoo

_Tread Lightly_. There have been several CS issues.  Good Stuff tho'


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Mar 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ShiShiPooPoo
> 
> _Tread Lightly_. There have been several CS issues. Good Stuff tho'


 

Thanks for the heads up.  I will wait for them to resolve their issues before I order because I don't have the patience right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2013)

Any one order Lately?  Or Keeping up with Sales information?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 30, 2013)

Nope...but when she does have a sell I'm get more go deep and GM.

...maybe lol


----------



## Arian (Apr 10, 2013)

I haven't ordered anything lately, but I have been wondering if she has been opened.  I want to order some more CoCo Mango Deep Conditioner.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm late but I was curious and I'm currently on a spending kick. I just ordered the 7 piece sampler.


----------



## Arian (Apr 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow, how does this Go Deep compare to the CoCo Mango mask (that I love SO much)? 

How does the GD make your hair feel?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 11, 2013)

Arian said:


> HairPleezeGrow, how does this Go Deep compare to the CoCo Mango mask (that I love SO much)?
> 
> How does the GD make your hair feel?



I love it. I feel like it's more moisturizing to me and it doesn't just sit on my hair if that makes sense. I actually love all of her dc's but the GD is my all time fav along with the peppermint. It feels great going on...very smooth and silky and it makes my curls pop so nicely. Im the kind of person who leaves my dc on for at least an hour or more lol. If you like moisture I would go with the GD. I can't remember if her MC has protein in it or not but my hair loves protein so im win win in which ever one I purchase from her. I kind of want to try her new products but haven't seen anyone review it yet or say they have tried it. Not only that I'm not for her loooong shipping wait!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Apr 17, 2013)

I know many ladies were concerned about ordering products from HydroQuench Systems due to the shipping problems she was having earlier. I just wanted to keep you updated that I placed an order last week and it shipped within a week (I haven't received it yet...I'll post a review after I try them).


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2013)

^^Please let us know.

I ordered the sampler pack today. So will let everyone know when I receive it. Will also update on how it does on my low porosity hair.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Apr 17, 2013)

She is open and has 15% off I checked last last night:
http://hydroquench-systems.mybigcommerce.com/shop-1/

discount code:
SALE15


I'm going to hold off and wait a bit, I like the her cleansing conditioner.....it actually makes me wanna co-wash on a consistent basis (at least when its hot out). If she does a sale that's more than 30% off I may order 2 bottles plus try some of the slip products. The slip leave-in and hydrating condish look great 

HairPleezeGrow
Arian

 go deep has silk aminos in it and i like it better than the mango one as well.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Apr 17, 2013)

duplicate post


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2013)

Imma ask her about about a Mother's Day Sale


----------



## southerncitygirl (Apr 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair
Hey Girl

 I see what cha did there.... (clears throat and sneezes but it sounds like tellhertohavea40-50%offsaleorbogofromothersday)

I hope all is well, I've been scarce around these parts


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2013)

southerncitygirl

Gurl....You know Imma handle it!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

@southerncitygirl

I talked to HQS and she is coordinating a Mothers Day Sale and will let me know what, when, where, who and How Much!

...SMH  Lawd I have no Shame.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 19, 2013)

^^^^yep that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @southerncitygirl
> 
> I talked to HQS and she is coordinating a Mothers Day Sale and will let me know what, when, where, who and How Much!
> 
> ...SMH  Lawd I have no Shame.



Have you heard back from her?  I sent her an email but no response yet.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2013)

I got an email back from Bianca stating she is going to have a Mother's Day sale!


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 8, 2013)

Love these products!  I ordered the Slip products and I could just faint (from joy) how beautiful my hair looks. My thin hair actually looked "normal" in a twist out.  HQ products are the ONLY products that make my super coarse crown silky silky silky.  She has a customer for life!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jun 29, 2013)

what happened to her mother's day sale? i hope there's a 4th of july sale. i would get a 16oz greaseless moisture & 1-2 bottles of cleansing condtioner.


----------



## Arian (Jun 29, 2013)

I think she did have a 30% off sale through June 9. I hope she does have a 4th sale because I would get the Coco Mango set. That poo and deep conditioner are my absolute favorites.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 30, 2013)

I haven't tried everything from my black Friday order yet but I am LOVING the deep conditioners! I would definitely repurchase.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 30, 2013)

Pokahontas

OMG...where have you been?


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 30, 2013)

TheEspressoHair said:


> Pokahontas
> 
> OMG...where have you been?



TheEspressoHair Been here but on other parts of the forum. I need to come back to the hair side more often.


----------



## noegirl05 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a cart full. Just waiting on a sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll ask her if she's planning a 4th of July Sale. BRB................

ETA:  I contacted her through the HQS Website.  If/when I hear back from her I'll post it here & if there is a SALE...I'll post the deets.  And in the What's On Sale This Month Thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2013)

4th of July Sale will be 50% OFF $50.00 or more.  FREE SHIPPING US Only with $50.00 Purchases!


----------



## noegirl05 (Jun 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair yes!!!! Thanks for asking. Is there gonna be a code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2013)

@noegirl05

She didn't say. So....we'll hafta' check the site. She didn't say when it would start. 

So, we'll have to do our due diligence to find out.


----------



## noegirl05 (Jun 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @noegirl05
> 
> She didn't say. So....we'll hafta' check the site. She didn't say when it would start.
> 
> So, we'll have to do our due diligence to find out.





Yes def! I want to get mine in as soon as the sale starts


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 1, 2013)

the sale is up and on!!!! 

Take 50% off your entire order when you spend $50 or more!!!  Enter Code  HQ50OFF  at check out. Free Shipping for US orders over $50. Happy Holiday!!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 1, 2013)

my total was 35.92 including shipping I got:
16oz coconut lime condish
8oz strawberry coconut lime condish
8oz the slip moisturizer
12oz 5 day moisture

I think i'm good on product through to black friday or even the beginning of january cause i have giovanni shampoo & aubreys condish.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jul 1, 2013)

Would love to take advantage of this sale, but still waiting on product from the last sale which I ordered 22 days ago!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 1, 2013)

Is this on her site or artfire?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 1, 2013)

Never mind I found it. I ordered:

1 slip protein con
1 honey con
1 peppermint con
3 go deep
2 lemon clarify shampoo

My total was $54 oh and I got all the 12 oz sizes. Wasn't sure how much the 16oz was but didn't want to chance it lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 1, 2013)

IronButterfly the longer you wait to order the longer it will take. the sale just started so those of us that have ordered have a head start


----------



## IronButterfly (Jul 1, 2013)

Yay!  My last order finally arrived today! 

Green lighting the way for this sale's purchases! 

50% off and free shipping...now THAT'S a sale!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Jul 5, 2013)

Just took advantage of the sale and ordered

Botanical Peppermint Coconut Conditioning Repair Mask - 16 oz
2x Coconut Mango Hydrating Mask - 16 oz (one for mother)
Coconut Mango Shine & Define Moisturizing Shampoo - 16 oz (first time purchase)
Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Repair Mask (Protein Free) - 16 oz (first time purchase)
The Slip - Daily Styling Crème - 8 oz (first time purchase)
The Slip - Silk Protein Hydrating Conditioner - 16 oz
The Slip - Texture Enhancing Leave in Conditioner  - (first time purchase)


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 10, 2013)

i gotnotice last night that my order shipped so i hope to have it on friday


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 10, 2013)

southerncitygirl said:


> i gotnotice last night that my order shipped so i hope to have it on friday



Me too...I will give it a couple of days and then check my shipping status.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 10, 2013)

Which conditioners are ya'll loving the most?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2013)

gorgeoushair

I love the Cleansing Conditioners both the Strawberry & the Coconut Lime.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> Which conditioners are ya'll loving the most?



gorgeoushair Hi! I like the Pineapple & Hibiscus Dc,cleansing strawberry conditioner..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2013)

I still haven't tried the Peppermint. Or the Pineapple Hibiscus. 

(Have them both, just haven't gotten around to trying them).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 10, 2013)

I love all her dcs actually!     Didn't like the cleansing cons as much but I might be bias ed bc I love Wen so much. Eh I may give hers another try when she has another gr8 sale.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I have 2 of the coconut lime one but don't know if I love it.  I do like it though. LOL


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I could have sworn you gave a review on the peppermint one...guess that wasn't you LOL


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 10, 2013)

I have the mango one and the go deep..can't remember if I liked them or not....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2013)

gorgeoushair

Girl...I do.  It's my favorite thing from HQS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2013)

gorgeoushair

Nope Not Me.  I haven't tried it yet.  I hear it's nice & tingly.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2013)

My order should be here Friday. She said she dropped my package off 2 days ago, but the tracking information hasn't changed. I guess I'm not in a rush. I haven't even used the samples I purchased a month or two ago.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 10, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My order should be here Friday. She said she dropped my package off 2 days ago, but the tracking information hasn't changed. I guess I'm not in a rush. I haven't even used the samples I purchased a month or two ago.



I got the same message so let's hope lol!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 11, 2013)

gorgeoushair

her cleansing condish is wonderful as is her deep condish go deep!!! the slip & greaseless mositure are wonderful leave-ins, lots of slip....to date i think her & curl junkie make the best cleansing conditioners


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 11, 2013)

southerncitygirl

Really?  I know CJ makes good conditioners but Hydroquench?  Not saying HQS doesn't make void conditioners but wouldn't expect them to work as good as CJ.

Girl u need to try Silk Dreams.  I'm convinced her DC's are up there with the best!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I got the same message so let's hope lol!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Unless I just fall madly in love with one of these products this will be my last order. I really don't like buying online anyway. So I'm not going to repeatedly purchase with shipping issues and lack of quality control. But if there is something my hair loves then I may make the exception.

I figured I would try a few online vendors 1 by 1.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 11, 2013)

gorgeoushair 

*note that i said cleansing conditioner for co-washing not regular/deep condishes.* i said go deep was pretty good but nothing tops my aubreys conditioners.  greaseless moisture and the slip are stand-in for me only when darcy's botanicals leave-in is not on sale. I was gifted some go deep but its not a repurchase for me. i won't be trying silk dreams cause i don't like some of the preservatives she uses even though i like the ingredients. komaza protein strengthener is also a keeper for me, it makes aphogee 2 step look pitiful with its toxic ingredients, weird smell, and ridiculous pricing.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2013)

^^I didn't get the silk dreams to work for me. I do have the Komaza Protein Strengther. Looking forward to trying it out. Glad to know that AO beats out Hydroquench. Will save me some money.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Unless I just fall madly in love with one of these products this will be my last order. I really don't like buying online anyway. So I'm not going to repeatedly purchase with shipping issues and lack of quality control. But if there is something my hair loves then I may make the exception.
> 
> I figured I would try a few online vendors 1 by 1.



Yeah true...I just love her sales though lol. I don't buy anything else from her but her clarifying poo and her dcs only when she has a sale. They work gr8 on my hair but if there's a cheaper alternative I'm willing to give it a shot.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 11, 2013)

southerncitygirl

My bad girl...I  guess I overlooked the cleansing part. Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2013)

@gorgeoushair 

Again....and I agree with @southerncitygirl I think HQS has some of the best Cleansing Conditioners out there.

And I've tried several. i.e. plenty...actually

As far as the DC'ers I've used the Coconut Mango and the Go Deep. Both okay, but there are other options.

Did like the Greaseless Moisture as well. 

And I like the Coconut Lime Oil. My Summer Version of HV's Vatika Frosting.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still haven't tried the Peppermint. Or the Pineapple Hibiscus.
> 
> (Have them both, just haven't gotten around to trying them).



The pineapple one is pretty bomb, its similar to the mango one which I love. I haven't tried my peppermint one yet either, or go deep. I've been so hooked on the pineapple and the mango ones, definitely staples for me!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2013)

Pokahontas said:


> *The pineapple one is pretty bomb, its similar to the mango one which I love. I haven't tried my peppermint one yet either, or go deep. I've been so hooked on the pineapple and the mango ones, definitely staples for me!*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Pokahontas

We'll have to compare notes on the Peppermint.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 12, 2013)

I got my package from the sale today. I actually regretted not getting more stuff to take advantage of the sale but I'm pretty well stocked. I got a large mango dc and a smaller pineapple one. Also got the slip dc and leave in. The slip leave in seems like it's gonna be nice! It has a nice light fresh scent like a shampoo and the consistency is different than what I thought it would be....it kinda reminds me of CJ Curls in a Bottle.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2013)

I received my package yesterday. This is probably my last order. This is my 2nd order where one of my products was only 3/4 full. I have written her about it and no answer. Even with a sale I expect to receive the full product. 

I will use these up and no matter how much I like them I will be moving on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2013)

@faithVA

That's too bad. Keep us posted on her response. erplexed 

Again, during these big Sales, Vendors need to provide more direct oversight on who's helping them to fill the orders.

I received an 8oz product from _another vendor (who's no longer in business)_ during a Sale that was only about 1/3 filled.

But I had so many issues with this one particular vendor, I didn't even bother to address the practically empty bottle she sent here.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 14, 2013)

I still haven't gotten my package!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2013)

I need to pull out my Coconut Lime Oil and start using it.  It's my Summer Version of HV's Vatika Frosting.

I should have gotten the Mango & the Strawberry Oil(s) during the Sale.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 16, 2013)

I wanted to order something from the sale, but I didn't.  I love the Coconut Lime Oil for pre-pooing.  But I find that Chicago's PO hub, or whatever it is, they are EXTREMELY slow about moving packages out.  I ordered a polish from a vendor in Chicago.  Do you know it took two weeks, First Class Mail, to get to me in TX 

I wonder how much of the shipping problem is her, and Chicago's PO erplexed  I think I will order some oil, when she doesn't have a sale.  I love enough to pay full price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2013)

cutenss

I like it too as a Pre-Rx.  

I wanna try some of the other scents like the Mango one & maybe the Strawberry.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 17, 2013)

i'm very annoyed, she sent my pkg to my pOB instead of my home...my pob is my billing addy and i clearly stated my apt as my shipping addy. i'll go pick it up later.


----------



## Lita (Jul 17, 2013)

Tuesday night,did a NBD egg head treatment,used HydroQuench Pineapple Hibiscus Dc 1hr..Very soft hair...

*Just can't deal with her shipping & rates.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2013)

@Lita

You just reminded me why I didn't participate in the Sale...Shipping Rates, Shipping Rates , Shipping Rates.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> cutenss
> 
> I like it too as a Pre-Rx.
> 
> I wanna try some of the other scents like the Mango one & maybe the Strawberry.



I just ordered the strawberry one during her 7/4 sale.  I had pineapple (never tried the plain coconut lime).  Got my shipping nod yesterday.  Hopefully here by weeks end.  IDareT'sHair cutenss


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2013)

So I rcvd my package however there were 2 items missing that I really wanted/needed and she sent me 2 of something I don't like that I didn't order. In fact I despise it. :-/  still have not heard back from her to correct this.

ETA- got an email saying she's sending my items out to me.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IronButterfly (Jul 17, 2013)

Received my July 4th package on Monday!  

18oz Coco Mango Repair mask
12 oz botanical peppermint coconut repair mask
12 oz Honey Pineapple Hibiscus condish

8 oz Slip
4oz Greaseless Moisturizer

And 2x 4 oz of all the oils except the Coco Mango lime.  I only ordered one of those, but...she added an additional one anyway.  

I think one of the reasons I love HQ so much is that whenever she screws up, it's always in my favor!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright I opened up the 2 5 day moisture to see how they look and feel bc I'm not a big fan of this one product of hers. Shockingly they were actually creamy and NOT gritty. I'm going to do some bantu knots with it tonight and see how I like it. So I guess it was a plus.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 17, 2013)

Her shipping prices do suck, but if I can reup and get 50% off over $100 worth of products with free shipping, I will be set for a while.

Something to think about for me. I never had any issues in the past, the shipping turned me off if there wasn't a sale.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Jul 17, 2013)

still waiting on my 4th of Jul sale products. Haven't received a notification of any kind. I'm getting antsy because I'm missing my The Slip Silk Protein Conditioner. Also ordered a few new products I can't wait to try.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 17, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I just ordered the strawberry one during her 7/4 sale.  I had pineapple (never tried the plain coconut lime).  Got my shipping nod yesterday.  Hopefully here by weeks end.  IDareT'sHair cutenss



DominicanBrazillian82 You are gonna love it  The coconut lime smells so good, to me.  I am sure that they all smell edible.  And to me, it lasts a long time.  And I am heavy handed.

I think I am going to place an order soon.  I will wait for her to get yall orders out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2013)

cutenss DominicanBrazilian82

Love the Coconut Lime Oil 

Hope everyone get their orders and that things go smoothly with your Tranactions


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay now the slip dc is the bizzness! It goes on so smooth and is so nice. She don't call it the slip for nothing lol. A little goes a long way. It was creamy and wonderful.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

Nice Review!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Nice Review!



Girl I have no words for this dc. It was gr8! I think I almost love it better than her other dcs and I love them all. This was my 1st time ordering and using this one. I can't wait to try it out on my girls and see what it really can do.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 17, 2013)

i picked my stuff from my pob today...everything was filled the brim & intact! i washed last night and am tempted to wash again but my braidout looks awesome! I'll wait till friday or sunday...


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 17, 2013)

Gonna have to have a talk with HairPleezeGrow for *forcing* me here and telling me all about this lucious line in another thread! I was gonna stop the PJing... really, I meant to but...Honey Pineapple Hibiscus..?.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Gonna have to have a talk with HairPleezeGrow for forcing me here and telling me all about this lucious line in another thread! I was gonna stop the PJing... really, I meant to but...Honey Pineapple Hibiscus..?.



Hahaha giiiirl...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Jul 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> You just reminded me why I didn't participate in the Sale...Shipping Rates, Shipping Rates , Shipping Rates.



IDareT'sHair I like how soft the hibiscus makes my hair,that shipping is a no,no....That's why I stayed away from this sale...Her hydra poo was my staple,I had to move on.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 18, 2013)

How much were you ladies paying for shipping? Is her shipping high on really small orders?

For my order which included *2x 16oz + 1x 12oz* (free upgrade from the 4oz sample I ordered ) *+ 2x 4oz* samples my shipping was *$8.95 *

By the way, how often does she have these 50% off sales? Was this her 1st one?

*ETA:* Ok I see ... I made a mock cart with just one item and the shipping was $8.95! That's insane! So basically for her line the only way to "save" on shipping is to buy a lot (during this sale)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 18, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> How much were you ladies paying for shipping? Is her shipping high on really small orders?
> 
> For my order which included 2x 16oz + 1x 12oz (free upgrade from the 4oz sample I ordered ) + 2x 4oz samples my shipping was $8.95
> 
> ...



I really dk about the shipping bc I only order when she has a sale and haven't paid much attn to it but I think it's generally cheaper when you stock up on the 50% off. She has a sale often like for certain holidays and black friday, etc.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2013)

NappyRina

Her Discounts are Always "Hefty" 35-50%.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 18, 2013)

darn! looks like much of her stuff has my allergens in them    shoot! but i wanna get something!!


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah I can certainly get with those sales (who else offeres 50% off? That's AWESOME!) ... definitely stocking up though cause I doubt I'd buy anything when not on sale

By the way so far I've tried the Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Conditioner and I'm in LOVE!!!! The softness, slip, moisture & scent . I wonder how my hair will like the other conditioners I purchased (Botanical Peppermint Coconut Repair, The Slip, Go Deep) 

I will also say that I'm disappointed with the label discrepancy ... 1st of all she does not list the ingredients for her Go Deep Conditioner on the website ... I had to guess based on the description...

2nd I ordered a sample of the Mango Coconut Hydrating Mask BUT I got a sample of the Mango Coconut Repair Mask ... the ingredients on the website for the Hydrating Mask is silicone-free but the one I was sent has Dimethicone. I stay far a way from silicones and specifially check to make sure what I ordered was silicone-free ... I don't know if she will be offering both a Hydrating & Repair Mask or if one replaced the other but basically I went off of the description online but received a different product. ... oh well, I'm glad it was only a sample 

She was very nice to upgrade me though .. I ordered the 4oz Go Deep & received the 12oz - at first I didn't notice but she wrote something about the upgrade on my packaging slip and I was so giddy .. that's good customer service! 

I'll update about the other conditioners ... I plan to buy more of the ones I like before this 50% sale is up


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 18, 2013)

NappyRina, can you post the ingredients for the Go Deep?  Also, what do the blue label/ Slip products smell like?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 18, 2013)

@MileHighDiva ... no problem sis

Here are the ingredients for the Go Deep Conditioner as listed on my label

*Hydro Quench Systems Go Deep Conditioner*
Oils: Jojoba, Castor, Rosehip, Avocado, Almond, Organic Coconut, Argan, Organic Shea Butter, Aloe Vera Juice, Biotin, Glycerin, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Vitamin E, Pro Vitamin B5, Wheat Protein, Silk Amino Acids, Marshmallow Root, Potassium Sorbate and Natural Fragrance

The Slip Deep Conditioner has a very faint "peach" scent ... I keep smelling the bottle trying to think of what it smells like and peach is the 1st thing that comes to mind ... nice ... it's not strong ... this will be the next conditioner I try ...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 19, 2013)

NappyRina

Thanks, lady!


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 19, 2013)

Umm ... I spotted another mix up with the labels on the jar versus what is listed in the website .. I really don't understand the carelessness with some of these vendors ... people have serious allergies and if the vendors don't post accurate info/updated new formulas of their products there could be a real problem...

Case in point:

*The Slip - Silk Protein Hydrating Conditioner*

*Ingredients on the Website:*
Purified Water. Oils; Jojoba, Olive, Castor. Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Abelmoschus Esculentus (Okra), Emulsifying Wax, Glycerin, Slippery Elm Bark, Marshmallow, Nettle, Melissa, Bitter Almond, Cetaryl Alcohol, Vitamin E, Silk Amino Acids, Dl Panthenol, Potassium Sorbate

*Ingredients on MY jar:*
Oils: Olive, Jojoba, Palm, Coconut, Grapeseed, Avocado, Neem, Rosehip, Castor, Flaxseed, Vitamin E, Honey, Organic Shea Butter, Cupuacu Butter, Black Willow Bark, Marshmallow, Vegetable Glycerin, Organic Lavender, Melissa, Nettle, Slippery Elm Bark, Okra, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Hydrolized Silk, DL-Panthenol, Sodium Benzoate, Fragrance 

At 1st glance it may not be that noticeable ... and the ingredients used for adding "slip" are in both conditioners... but let's say someone is allergic to Coconut Oil or Shea Butter (a lot of people are allergic to these 2) or any of the things posted in the 2nd list ... if they look at the ingredients list posted online they may think they are in the clear to order this conditioner but lo & behold the label on the jar is different 

Fortunately I'm not allergic to these ingredients but I do have allergies & sensitivities to certain ingredients and I just don't think it is smart for these natural hair care businesses to be so lax about disclosing their ingredients ... Sad to say I've noticed this trend lately with several vendors, not just Hydro Quench erplexed

What say yall??


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 19, 2013)

NappyRina, are they trying to keep other vendors from stealing their "Ancient African Secret" aka formula/recipe?  If so, they're running off potential customers.  Many people have turned to natural vendors due to sensitivities.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 19, 2013)

MileHighDiva

LOL  .. "Ancient African Secret" ... or sometimes they use "Proprietary Blend" aka "It's a Secret .. Mind Yo Bizzness" ... some companies do this and I don't even bother with them -they can keep their precious secrets!  

I think in this case and in some other cases I've discovered recently, these vendors re-formulate their products several times (which is understandable sometimes) but they either forget or are too careless to post the updated ingredient list to their website as if it does not matter  ..that's where the problem comes in...

A lot of times these vendors try to replicate the "feel" & "outcome" of their products using cheaper ingredients or bases over time if their own vendors for raw products start raising prices - or they may add some additional ingredients to increase the performance - but maybe in their mind they don't want to alert the customer that there has been a slight or major change to the original product which might cause people to assume the worst and hesitate to buy - or they may feel that it's not necessary since the customer might not even notice the difference erplexed

As consumers we are entitled to know exactly what's in these products ... there is an expectation of full disclosure, especially when paying more for these natural brands than store-bought ones and also especially with this whole natural movement where people are reading their labels and seeking out natural vendors to avoid all the chemicals we can't pronounce in commercial products in addition to avoiding allergic reactions.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 19, 2013)

Good analysis, NappyRina!  Potential customers shouldn't have to play "Inspector Gadget" to spend their $$$, which is probably a blessing in disguise, saving me from myself.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 30, 2013)

Just hit pay'nah on some Hydroquench. I got 2 The Slip DC's, a 4 oz. Coconut Strawberry Lime Oil, and 1 4oz. White and Lemon 5 day moisture

Lets hope I like it !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

And errbody else! Is that HQS Sale still on??? 

I've been _trolling_ trying to catch a good sale from somebody....

_*oops remembers that $8.95 shipping and moves on...*_erplexed


----------



## ronie (Jul 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> And errbody else! Is that HQS Sale still on???
> 
> ...



Lol. You know you ll be back.


----------



## ronie (Jul 31, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Good analysis, NappyRina!  Potential customers shouldn't have to play "Inspector Gadget" to spend their $$$, which is probably a blessing in disguise, saving me from myself.



Lol @ inspector gadget. I feel this way buying from claudie, but what can I say? I love her stuff.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I know the $8.95 shipping is high but 50% off-you can't beat that.  I still think that's a good deal even if you have to spend $50.00 to get the 50% off. IMHO


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 31, 2013)

She has the best shampoo that I have yet to encounter.  That Moisture Rich Shampoo is the truth!  Anyone tried her other poo's?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> She has the best shampoo that I have yet to encounter.  That Moisture Rich Shampoo is the truth!  Anyone tried her other poo's?



Her clarifying poo is really good too. I haven't tried the moisture rich one. I may order today.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 31, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I know the $8.95 shipping is high but 50% off-you can't beat that.  I still think that's a good deal even if you have to spend $50.00 to get the 50% off. IMHO



And plus I think $50 and up ships free.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Jul 31, 2013)

Finally got my products from that sale that I placed way back on July 5th. I don't care to wait that long. On top of that, one of the products I ordered was "sold out" so she replaced it with something I didn't want. I don't really understand that...if she's mixing the products any ways based on orders...then if you get one extra order, don't you just go ahead mix one extra product? Always keep extra ingredients in stock in case there's a surplus of orders. On TOP of that, she send me the wrong product for a different product I ordered. Smh.

I like the pineapple hibiscus deep conditioner though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Pokahontas said:


> And plus I think $50 and up ships free.



Yep!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone tried The Slip Styling Creme?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> Anyone tried The Slip Styling Creme?



I have not but I could have sworn someone bought it no? Please post review if you have.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2013)

@ronie

Girl Hush!  You just wrong.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I have not but I could have sworn someone bought it no? Please post review if you have.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Yea I got it. I wrote a review of it and the dc but it didn't post for some reason and i was too lazy to write it again lol. 

I really like the leave in. It has a light tropical scent and the consistency is different than what I  though it would be, it's clear and reminds me of like a liquid gel but with no hold. The only thing I could compare it to is Curl Junkie CIAB but it doesn't perform like that. The slip from it is nice! I could see this being a great refresher because it makes the hair wet so you can re-twist or braid or whatever and the moisture level is very light so don't expect a heavy duty moisturizer. No problems with flakes or residue. 

The Slip deep conditioner did the job, it's nice but I wasn't wow'd. I actually think her other conditioners have more slip. I've only used this once though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 1, 2013)

Pokahontas said:


> Yea I got it. I wrote a review of it and the dc but it didn't post for some reason and i was too lazy to write it again lol.
> 
> I really like the leave in. It has a light tropical scent and the consistency is different than what I  though it would be, it's clear and reminds me of like a liquid gel but with no hold. The only thing I could compare it to is Curl Junkie CIAB but it doesn't perform like that. The slip from it is nice! I could see this being a great refresher because it makes the hair wet so you can re-twist or braid or whatever and the moisture level is very light so don't expect a heavy duty moisturizer. No problems with flakes or residue.
> 
> ...



Really?  I thought the slip con was amazing for a protein con and it has tons of slip...thanks for sharing about the LI

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Really?  I thought the slip con was amazing for a protein con and it has tons of slip...thanks for sharing about the LI
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



It does have good slip for sure, I guess I was comparing it to her other dc's which have more to me....I'm wow'd everytime I use them but they aren't protein conditioners.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IronButterfly (Aug 1, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> Anyone tried The Slip Styling Creme?


 
I have.  I must say it is my least fav of her entire line (and I lurves HQS).

The Slip Styling Crème hydrates my hair, but doesn't leave it soft.  I hope that makes sense, because until now I didn't realize that hydration and softness were not mutually exclusive.  Texture-wise it reminds me of Hydroderm hand cream.

I think the Slip LI is a far superior and flexible item having both moisturizing and softening effects.

HTH


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 1, 2013)

Pokahontas said:


> Yea I got it. I wrote a review of it and the dc but it didn't post for some reason and i was too lazy to write it again lol.
> 
> I really like the leave in. It has a light tropical scent and the consistency is different than what I  though it would be, it's clear and reminds me of like a liquid gel but with no hold. The only thing I could compare it to is Curl Junkie CIAB but it doesn't perform like that. The slip from it is nice! I could see this being a great refresher because it makes the hair wet so you can re-twist or braid or whatever and the moisture level is very light so don't expect a heavy duty moisturizer. No problems with flakes or residue.
> 
> ...



Posting to clear up a mistake. My first review was for The Slip leave in conditioner.  It just dawned on me that there was a cream and that's what you guys were asking about. I didn't get the cream. Sorry about that!  Hope I didn't create too much confusion. HairPleezeGrow gorgeoushair


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 1, 2013)

Pokahontas said:


> Posting to clear up a mistake. My first review was for The Slip leave in conditioner.  It just dawned on me that there was a cream and that's what you guys were asking about. I didn't get the cream. Sorry about that!  Hope I didn't create too much confusion. HairPleezeGrow gorgeoushair



Lol no confusion. You have beautiful hair btw...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 1, 2013)

i'm not really feeling the slip styling cream the leave in is better, but even still i don't know whether i would repurchase it either. my hair doesn't feel soft and i tend to have hydration & softness together when i use products. i also don't like how high glycerin is up on the list of the cream. My hair looks less shiny and more frizzy with these products if that makes sense, not really feeling that. greaseless moisture is better, imo.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 1, 2013)

southerncitygirl said:


> i'm not really feeling the slip styling cream the leave in is better, but even still i don't know whether i would repurchase it either. my hair doesn't feel soft and i tend to have hydration & softness together when i use products. i also don't like how high glycerin is up on the list of the cream. My hair looks less shiny and more frizzy with these products if that makes sense, not really feeling that. greaseless moisture is better, imo.



Yas GM is my boo. I really didn't repurchase it though during her last 2 sales bc I fell in love with another.  Hairitage Hydrations marshmallow is thebomb.com!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 1, 2013)

southerncitygirl said:


> i'm not really feeling the slip styling cream the leave in is better, but even still i don't know whether i would repurchase it either. my hair doesn't feel soft and i tend to have hydration & softness together when i use products. i also don't like how high glycerin is up on the list of the cream. My hair looks less shiny and more frizzy with these products if that makes sense, not really feeling that. greaseless moisture is better, imo.



That's the reason I didn't get the cream, glycerin is too high. Me and glycerin don't get along well...poof city.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yas GM is my boo. I really didn't repurchase it though during her last 2 sales bc I fell in love with another.  Hairitage Hydrations marshmallow is thebomb.com!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I just ordered the soft marshmallows, can't wait to get it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 1, 2013)

Pokahontas said:


> I just ordered the soft marshmallows, can't wait to get it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You are going to love it. When I say the name marshmallow fits...it fits. Your hair will be unbelievably hydrated and soooo soft! I've used it without a styler and Omgosh if I didn't need a styler so I get at least 3 day hair I wouldn't use anything else but that leave in.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 1, 2013)

southerncitygirl said:


> i'm not really feeling the slip styling cream the leave in is better, but even still i don't know whether i would repurchase it either. my hair doesn't feel soft and i tend to have hydration & softness together when i use products. i also don't like how high glycerin is up on the list of the cream. My hair looks less shiny and more frizzy with these products if that makes sense, not really feeling that. greaseless moisture is better, imo.




I wish I would have read this before I ordered.  Oh, well... maybe I will like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2013)

Rozlewis

FYI

I really love the Cleansing Conditioners.  The Peppermint and the Pineapple Hibiscus and the Coconut Mango got pretty decent reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay, I bought some HQS (it's been a minute). Couldn't resist the 50%. 

She was on my BF list (but at the bottom).

I love those Cleansing Conditioners. So, I went for it. x2 16oz Strawberry Lime Cleansing Conditioners.

I also got another Peppermint and another Pineapple Hibiscus Deep Conditioner (both 12 oz)

Since I'm early, I hope everything goes smoothly with Shipping etc....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, I bought some HQS (it's been a minute). Couldn't resist the 50%.
> 
> She was on my BF list (but at the bottom).
> 
> ...



Haha yeah I'm ordering tomorrow!  Probably some more dcs and poo.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

HQS Never Disappoint.  Shipping was a little 'rocky' here & there. 

Hopefully, she has all the Bugs worked out with that.

What I always like about this particular Vendor:  Her Discounts are always High 40-50% and she runs her Sales a long time.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried the 5 Day Moisture?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 1, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Has anyone tried the 5 Day Moisture?



It's just overglorified shea butter.

Rozlewis


----------



## MsDes (Nov 1, 2013)

How are the deep conditioners?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I love her sales, too.  I ordered from her last sale so I'm not really itching for anything. I do love her Moisture Rich Poo but can't just order one thing so I'll pass.  Plus I have other poo's to use up.

Have you tried any of her poo's?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 1, 2013)

MsDes said:


> How are the deep conditioners?



They are really good. Look at the thread for reviews girl. You won't be disappointed.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

gorgeoushair

No, I never buy Shampoo.  (Only Neutralizing Shampoo)

I read her Moisture Rich gets Great Reviews though.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 3, 2013)

I just made my first purchase. This is a really good sale!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2013)

How big are her samples? IDareT'sHair HairPleezeGrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

FroReal

You know I don't know nothin' 'bout no samples.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> How big are her samples? IDareT'sHair HairPleezeGrow



Girl I don't think I've gotten samples from her.

Nope I'm lying I did get 1 b4 but I believe it was in a 1oz or 2oz jar.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2013)

^^ Ok, I won't be purchasing this time anyway. The reviews weren't all that and a bag of chips and the shipping is terrible. I will stick with my staple lines right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

@HairPleezeGrow

I didn't even know she Sold them. 

I never buy 'Samples' (not that it's a bad idea or anything) I just never think about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

Froreal3

Was the Shipping cost bad for sample sizes too?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 3, 2013)

Samples are 4 oz for 5.75


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2013)

I had the 7pc sample pack in my cart and some co-cleansers, shampoo, and go deep. I kept clicking stuff, changing it up, deleting etc before I decided  I don't have any business buying anything right now. I'm sure she'll probably have another good sale another time.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Was the Shipping cost bad for sample sizes too?



It said the 7pc pack had free shipping.

ETA: Thanks Lilmama1011 Those are generous samples!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 3, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> It said the 7pc pack had free shipping.


i wonder if the 7 piece are all 4oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

Froreal3

And you said you wanted to try to avoid 'cones'?  I keep forgetting that she has a 'Cone' or two in her stuff.erplexed

And I also always forget that about Hydratherma too until someone mentions it.

I still love them both. 

HQS Cleansing Conditioners are thebomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

@Froreal3

She'll do that 50% again in the Spring. Maybe like around Mothers Day?

ETA:  This Sale might run through November-December.  Her Sales usually last a long, long time.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> And you said you wanted to try to avoid 'cones'?  I keep forgetting that she has a 'Cone' or two in her stuff.erplexed
> 
> ...



What? Hydratherma has cones too? I'm not a die hard no cones, but I do avoid them except in my heat protectants. I saw that dimethicone was toward the end of her lists in some products, so I was gonna be like wth, lemme just try it. 

When she has another sale, I will try the co-cleansers. So far I like both NH and Hairveda Amala Cream Rinse. How do HQ's compare to those?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> She'll do that 50% again in the Spring. Maybe like around Mothers Day?
> 
> ETA:  This Sale might run through November-December.  Her Sales usually last a long, long time.



If it lasts toward the end of this month, I will go ahead and try some things.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> i wonder if the 7 piece are all 4oz



That's what I was wondering too Lilmama1011. The 7 piece says 40oz. That's about a little over 5 oz of stuff in each I assume.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah her sample pack is 4oz but the sample she sent me of a dc with one of my orders was not 4oz. It may have been 2oz not 1oz.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

Froreal3

They are Rich & Creamy and Delicious.  Very nice Cleansing Conditioners. 

Very nice.  Smells wonderful.:lovedrool:  Cleanses without Stripping.  

Leaves your Hair clean, soft & moisturize.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

She sent me 'Samples' of The Slip DC'er and The Slip Leave-In before they Launched and they were both 4oz.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> She sent me 'Samples' of The Slip DC'er and The Slip Leave-In before they Launched and they were both 4oz.



What!?! Hmmmm.... but I guess that makes sense if she was wanting you to try then out b4 she launched. Oh well I still like her products even though I did get only 2oz in my sample lol. As a matter of fact it was with my 2nd order with her and it was the peppermint dc.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

Yeah, I had been ordering from her when she 1st Launched on ETSY. *beginning of this thread*  

I still have not tried the Peppermint DC'er (and re upped on it this Sale - 12oz).  

From what I've read, it's nice.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 3, 2013)

I liked the peppermint DC better than the pineapple one. Either way her products were just ok to me. I won't be repurchasing even though 50% is a fantastic discount. 

I'm relaxed and I do like her puttyful. I barely use it but whenever I do need gel, I truly like this better than any other gel I've ever used. It has a soft hold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

Beamodel

Did you try the Greaseless Moisture?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

What I currently have (and have not opened):
Greaseless Moisture
Lime Oil
Peppermint DC'er
Mango & Coconut (or Pineapple Hibiscus)


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Did you try the Greaseless Moisture?



IDareT'sHair

No, it has cones in it. I don't use cones at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

I looked in my HQS Stash. Couldn't remember the other DC'er I had left. 

I thought I had the Coconut Mango DC'er, but it is actually the Pineapple Hibiscus. 

So I reupped on that. I should ask her to change it to a Coconut Mango before she ships.

ETA:  Ouch I notice there is a $6.00 Price Difference.  I guess I'll be getting the Pineapple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2013)

Wondering when we'll be hearing something??????? Lemme go check my emails.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2013)

This is the email I got. You probably got the same one for the sale...

Happy Holidays!!!! 
Take 50% off when you spend $60 or more. Coupon Code: HOLNOV1

The holidays are right around the corner and we're starting early! Now's the perfect time to stock up on gifts and your personal favorites for the holiday season. With cold weather rapidly approaching it's important to protect and condition. We've extended the self life of all HQ Products to last 9 months to 1 full year!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

I'm looking for a Shipping Notice.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> I'm looking for a Shipping Notice.



Oh okay...girl you better message her tomorrow and see. I still have not ordered yet. :-/  I know I should have early but I'm not needing anything from her yet. Shipping needs to be better than last time and she messed up my last sale order. Sigh just not in the mood lol. Hope you hear something soon!  Send her a message anyway though T.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

I'll give her until the end of this week and shoot her an email. 

I'm surprised you haven't ordered yet? 

I really didn't 'need' anything either, but I wanted that Strawberry Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> I'll give her until the end of this week and shoot her an email.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair what date did you order? I ordered on the 3rd and am just trying to get an idea of when I might get a shipping notice.


----------



## sweetcapri (Nov 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> I'm looking for a Shipping Notice.



I ordered on the 3rd as well I thought I was getting 50%off but just noticed in this thread I needed a code so I spent 95$ and I haven't received a notice of shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2013)

sweetcapri

Yeah, You needed a Code for the 50%.  Are you going to contact her about it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2013)

Trini_Chutney

November 1st.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2013)

@Trini_Chutney @HairPleezeGrow

I got my HQS Shipping Notice about 20 minutes ago.

I may place another 'small' order before the Sale ends for a 16oz Coconut & Mango.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Trini_Chutney @HairPleezeGrow
> 
> I got my HQS Shipping Notice about 20 minutes ago.
> 
> I may place another 'small' order before the Sale ends for a 16oz Coconut & Mango.



IDareT'sHair I just checked and I received a shipping notice as well! 

I'll get my stuff before we leave for PA which is awesome!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2013)

Trini_Chutney

That's Great News! I'm glad we ordered early!


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 12, 2013)

I got my shipping notice too!!!!!!! Yahhh!!!!


----------



## sweetcapri (Nov 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Trini_Chutney
> 
> That's Great News! I'm glad we ordered early!



I guess I should contact her I still haven't received a shipping notice and it seems you all have


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2013)

sweetcapri

Hmpf.  I'd be contacting her about an Adjustment and a Refund.  

Bump the Shipping Notice.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm still trying to contact her about an order she messed up on July 5th. Kind of a lost cause but does anyone know her email because the one listed on her website that I tried just 2 weeks ago was broken.


----------



## sweetcapri (Nov 13, 2013)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> I'm still trying to contact her about an order she messed up on July 5th. Kind of a lost cause but does anyone know her email because the one listed on her website that I tried just 2 weeks ago was broken.



I just sent her a contact form located on the website. I wonder how long it will take for a response.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 15, 2013)

gorgeoushair will you please list the ingredients for the moisture rich shampoo?  TIA


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 15, 2013)

Has anyone gotten their package yet? I thought that mine came today, but it was something else


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2013)

Trini_Chutney

Girl, I am "salty". 

I just knew I would have a couple boxes today and got nothing.

I am still waiting on Afroveda and AveYou and a few others.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Trini_Chutney
> 
> Girl, I am "salty".
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair you aren't the only one so don't feel bad. I got so excited when the mail woman came with a box that I didn't even look to see who it was from. I opened it in a rush thinking that it was my HQ order...it was a breast pump 

I'm hoping that it comes by Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2013)

Trini_Chutney said:


> *I opened it in a rush thinking that it was my HQ order...it was a breast pump *
> 
> I'm hoping that it comes by Monday.


 
Trini_Chutney



Did you look up your Tracking Info?  I think I checked out as a "Guest"


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Trini_Chutney
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look up your Tracking Info?  I think I checked out as a "Guest"



IDareT'sHair I looked up my order, but it just says shipped...no tracking info


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2013)

@Trini_Chutney

WOW! I wonder if our products have even really moved?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Trini_Chutney
> 
> WOW! I wonder if our products have even really moved?



IDareT'sHair I dunno erplexed. 

I got my hopes all up. Hopefully it will be here by Monday.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 15, 2013)

You guys are scaring me... I just placed an order.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 15, 2013)

I sent her an email earlier to extend the sale til December (like the 3rd) bc I get paid the 2nd. I want to get some more dcs but the shipping...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 15, 2013)

I was lookin for this thread to see if anyone got there package. I didn't get anything either


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 15, 2013)

I think we'll start getting our stuff next week. It may very well be sitting at my local post office right now. I just wish that she updated the site with the tracking information.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2013)

Trini_Chutney

Sittin' at Your Local Post Office???? 

Hmpf.  Pfft.  You mean still sitting on her kitchen table.

That's a personal joke in U1B1 they print off the labels and still have it sitting on the table.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 16, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> gorgeoushair will you please list the ingredients for the moisture rich shampoo?  TIA



Girl, I'm surprise she doesn't have them on her site.  Distilled water, Guar, Alkyl Benzoate,  Polyquaternium 7,  Castor Oil, Rice Bean Oil, Vegetable Glycerin, Disodium Cocoamphodiacetate,  Polysorbate 20, Citric Acid, Natural Fragrance. HTH


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Trini_Chutney
> 
> Sittin' at Your Local Post Office????
> 
> ...



Trini_Chutney, yes dear! I'm with IDareT'sHair...if your tracking hasn't moved, the label was printed and taped on the package (or not), but it hasn't made it to USPS.

I've shipped enough packages to know lol...hope you get your items soon.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm totally side eyeing this shipping situation.  IDK...


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 16, 2013)

My order came on thursday 11/14/2013. I ordered my stuff on 11/2/2013.  On the site it said there was a 5 day turn around for before the line was shipped out so thats about right if I count mailing time and the holiday.  I also was given a free 4 oz strawberry cleanser and a coupon.  Excited to try some of the line out soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2013)

I ordered 11/01.  Still waiting.  Hopefully it arrives today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2013)

My order Arrived Today!  YAY!

No 'extras' this time though.  Which is perfectly fine.  

I'm really glad it came.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My order Arrived Today!  YAY!
> 
> No 'extras' this time though.  Which is perfectly fine.
> 
> I'm really glad it came.



Are all of your products full?  Reading some of this thread has me scared.
IDareT'sHair

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2013)

MileHighDiva

The Cleansing Conditioners are (I got x2 16oz Strawberry's).  *clear bottles*

The DC'ers are "Sealed".  I hate to open them to check. *can't see through*

What have you read???????erplexed


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 16, 2013)

Shipping, products not full or substituted for something else, products never received, and no response to inquiries.

 However, the pre-poos, moisturizing poo, puttyful, and sale have me intrigued.

IDareT'sHair

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2013)

MileHighDiva

I've never those issues with HQS. 

Hopefully, everything goes smoothly for everyone.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 16, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Shipping, products not full or substituted for something else, products never received, and no response to inquiries.
> 
> However, the pre-poos, moisturizing poo, puttyful, and sale have me intrigued.
> 
> ...



I've never had those issues with her either. I used to order from her all the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I've never had those issues with her either. *I used to order from her all the time.*


 
NaturallyATLPCH

Me Too!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My order Arrived Today!  YAY!  No 'extras' this time though.  Which is perfectly fine.  I'm really glad it came.




IDareT'sHair yay!! I am so jelly, LOL.

Posted from my shower...while peeing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2013)

Trini_Chutney

Oh.  Your's didn't come?  That's too bad.

Sorry Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2013)

Trini_Chutney

Wait a Minute....You posted while..........

No You Didn't.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Trini_Chutney
> 
> Wait a Minute....You posted while..........
> 
> No You Didn't.


IDareT'sHair Don't be shocked.....It's a play on a thread in OT....LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2013)

Pompous Blue

Oh.  I never go over there.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 16, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> @IDareT'sHair Don't be shocked.....It's a play on a thread in OT....LOL!



  

IDareT'sHair I didn't mean to shock you, LOL. You are missing some serious hilarity over in off topic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2013)

Trini_Chutney

I never go over there.  I'm glad you Ladies are having a Good Time.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 16, 2013)

I mostly lurk, but some threads are too good to bypass.
The pee on the shower thread is beyond entertaining.

Posted from my shower...while peeing.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

Yay she's having the sale throughout the holidays!  I'm glad bc I'm running low on dcs. I only have like 6 of them.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 18, 2013)

I still haven't received my order. I sent her a message through Facebook and her site this evening. Hopefully I will hear back by tomorrow. I really need to get this stuff before I fly out of here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2013)

Trini_Chutney

Is the Shipping info still saying the same thing?

We both ordered on the 1st right?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Trini_Chutney
> 
> Is the Shipping info still saying the same thing?
> 
> We both ordered on the 1st right?



IDareT'sHair. I ordered on the third and received a status update email stating that my order was shipped on the 12th. The site still has the same info...says it was shipped, but no tracking info listed.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 19, 2013)

She got back to me this morning and is locating my tracking information. She was very professional and courteous. I will update when I have more info.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 19, 2013)

Trini_Chutney said:


> She got back to me this morning and is locating my tracking information. She was very professional and courteous. I will update when I have more info.



Did she contact u via Facebook or email?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 19, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> Did she contact u via Facebook or email?



sexypebbly I sent her a message on facebook and through the HQS website. She replied to me through the website...the website automatically sent me an email letting me know that I had a message waiting for me on her website.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 19, 2013)

Trini_Chutney said:


> sexypebbly I sent her a message on facebook and through the HQS website. She replied to me through the website...the website automatically sent me an email letting me know that I had a message waiting for me on her website.



Trini_Chutney thanks. Gonna write her through the website.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 21, 2013)

I received my order today! Everything is sealed well and smells amazing. I got a free sample of greaseless moisture. I can't wait to play!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2013)

Trini_Chutney

YAY! 

I'm so Happy!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Trini_Chutney
> 
> YAY!
> 
> I'm so Happy!



Me too IDareT'sHair!!


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 22, 2013)

Hope I get mine today


----------



## Meridian (Nov 22, 2013)

I ordered on 11/4, got a shipping notice on 11/14. I sent an email on Tuesday 19th asking for a tracking number and she finally got back to me today saying that she sent out the wrong tracking number and that my order shipped TODAY via UPS, which means I probably won't be getting it until late next week.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 22, 2013)

Just got an email and I should b gettin my order on mon. I was so excited to get my order. Guess I can wait a few more days


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 27, 2013)

So, it took me a while but I actually waded through this whole thread. Lol. (Lots of hours on public transportation.)
I ordered my stuff on 11/03/13 and received it 11/15/13, which isn't bad at all, especially for free shipping. I was expecting it to take forever to ship so getting it so soon was a pleasant surprise. 
I will be posting lots of reviews for this stuff, since I will be using it exclusively til it runs out since I don't take chances with handmades.
My hair is fine, dense, normal porosity, 4B, Daughter O, with pen-spring sized uniform coils. Generally, it's not too fussy but that's probably because it's never neglected.


Anyway, this is what I bought:
1)-16oz Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Repair Mask (Protein Free)
2)-4oz Go Deep
3)-16oz Coconut Strawberry Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser
4)-16oz Coconut Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser
5)-16oz The Slip Daily Styling Creme
6)-4oz Coconut Mango Lime Oil
7)-4oz Coconut Lime Oil
8)-4oz The Slip Deep Conditioner
9)-4oz Puttyful
10)-4oz Greaseless Moisture
11)-4oz Botanical Peppermint Coconut... Conditioning Mask
12)-4oz Coconut Mango Repair Mask
13)-4oz White Tea & Lemon 5 Day Moisture 
Sent using LHCF app


----------



## Meridian (Nov 27, 2013)

I really like her stuff, but lying about shipping my order twice is too much. I won't be buying anything else from her.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 27, 2013)

First impressions:
My items were shipped with care. Everything was bundled up nicely and had protective plastic sealed around the jars (to prevent leaks). My package was insulated with newspaper and packing peanuts; and my invoice had a handwritten "Thank you" on it, which was a nice touch. 
I saw ladies who had shipping problems or ordered a year ago got coupon codes or free samples so I was a teeny bit disappointed I didn't receive either, but not a big deal.

The cleansing conditioners got so many good reviews, I was very hopeful for them. I've used As I Am cowash with great success. It's only the awakened PJ within that got me ordering HQS.
It probably is my hair type/texture. But I don't have any idea what people are talking about when they say the cleansing conditioners do any of the following: conditions, detangles (IS THIS SARCASM???), or hydrates. The ingredients look very good in these cleansing conditioners, so I'm not sure what to add to them to make them more palatable to my hair. 
They weren't TERRIBLE. My hair DOES feel strengthened after using them. It doesn't really feel softened or anything else though... I couldn't even finger detangle with this stuff, like, AT ALL, so... Yeah. Oh! And my hair actually did feel really clean but not stripped.
To me, the lime one smells like lime Skittles exactly. So, pleasant candy smell that lingers faintly. The strawberry one smells like a mixture of cherry flavored Mylanta and pink lemonade, so also a nice smell. I really like their textures: very lotiony. They go on my hair very smooth and seemed to absorb.
I won't repurchase though because I do protein treatments to strengthen my hair and I buy cleansing conditioners with the hope of some actual conditioning properties in addition to cleansing my hair. 

Sent using LHCF app


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 27, 2013)

Another thing about the packaging: no one mentioned how iffy these labels are. I suppose not a huge deal, but you'd definitely not want to let any kind of moisture get on them because you will have ink on your hands and smeared labels. 
The Slip Daily Styling Creme:
Jury is still out on how my hair feels about this product.
I THINK it mostly does what it says in that it hydrates, moisturizes, and feels light and doesn't flake. I used it about every day with the Coconut Lime Oil and one of these or the combination of these made my hair sticky and weird-feeling. Like... A strange texture that wasn't my normal texture. I did NOT like that. I'm currently using them separately and so far, no problems out of the oil solo.
This stuff has a very bland, neutral scent. It reminds me of glue. Yes. It smells like a fainter version of Elmer's school glue. The initial texture reminds me of papier mache paste, but it's not sticky and it quickly absorbed into my hair, making it feel soft and moisturized. 
Coconut Mango Lime Oil:
-smells like orange skittles

Sent using LHCF app


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 27, 2013)

(3rd time attempting this review. Stupid app.)
Coconut Mango Repair Mask is GREAT. I REALLY like. Will repurchase. 
PROS:
*Strengthens
*Moisturizes
*Softens
*Increases manageability
*smells faintly of Chobani mango Greek yougurt
*smooth, creamy texture, a bit thicker than Greek yogurt
*easy, smooth application
CONS:
*NONE

To be completely honest, I didn't actually try to comb through my hair with a comb or my fingers with this product. When I applied this stuff, my hair began to clump in these perfect little sections. I was pretty amazed by that. And as I smoothed it through my hair, I encountered NO TANGLES, which NEVER happens for me with a DC. EVER. After I rinsed it out, my hair was still pretty clumped and the bits that weren't clumped were somehow not frizzy. This may be a HG. Oh. And I've only needed to use 1oz per DC, and I have pretty dense(but fine) longish hair (BSL-MBL)

5 Day Moisture:
Pros:
*keeps hair moisturized
*keeps hair soft
*makes hair shiny
*smells like lemon cookies &/or lemon candy (Fun Dip? Some kind of sucker? Idk.) --- I smell no shea butter smell at all, so maybe HQS increased the scent of this batch?
ETA: I know what this smells like!!! Lemon Pez! Boo yah! 

CONS:
*tacky texture (almost sticky)
*application

I applied this to damp hair and haven't had a chance to do a dry hair application (because I rarely manipulate dry hair). I found the texture to be very off putting but was rewarded the following days with STILL soft, shiny, moisturized hair. I didn't need to add any more emollients to my hair. I could see this product living up to its name but I'm not one to abandon my hair for days at a time so cannot speak on this with certainty because I at least spritz my hair with water daily. I used a silver dollar amount for my whole head so this 4oz will last me a long time. Jury is still out on whether I will repurchase. Maybe the dimethicone/polyquat mixed with the oils and butter is what gave it such a weird texture.

Sent using LHCF app


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 27, 2013)

kxlot79 good thorough review!  For clarification, the strawberry lime scent smells like cherry mylanta?


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes. Cherry Mylanta and pink lemonade exactly.  



MileHighDiva said:


> kxlot79 good thorough review!  For clarification, the strawberry lime scent smells like cherry mylanta?



Sent using LHCF app


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 7, 2013)

Trying to do one more haul b4 the sale is over which is today according to the website but when I enter the code ur says it expired yesterday!? Anyone else encounter this? I emailed the vendor; hopefully I can still use it 

*please excuse typos* Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 7, 2013)

coyacoy said:


> Trying to do one more haul b4 the sale is over which is today according to the website but when I enter the code ur says it expired yesterday!? Anyone else encounter this? I emailed the vendor; hopefully I can still use it
> 
> *please excuse typos* Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using LHCF



Really?  She told me the sale was all through the holidays and I haven't even ordered yet!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 13, 2013)

I emailed her about this just yesterday but I was wondering if maybe one of you ladies could answer this: The Coconut Mango Hydrating Mask on the website is actually called the Coconut Mango Repair mask on the container (like in the picture) and it specifically states that it is silicone free and doesn't list any silicones in the ingredient listing on the website.... but on the container Dimethicone is the 5th to last ingredient. I was looking at the container in the picture on the website and the ingredient list, even thought I can't see the whole thing, is in the exact same order as the ingredient listing on my container, so it's the same formula.... Is Dimethicone not considered a cone?

I say all because my hair is really smooth and soft, but I noticed how it was "clumping" together a bit the other day and thought that was weird... I purposely don't buy things with heavy butters/silicones on them because it has that affect on my hair. Then I looked at the ingredients and found out why...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2013)

Used the Lime & Coconut Oil this week.  

I ran out of VF and wanted something 'similiar' and this one fit the bill.

Wish I had it in another Fragrance.  I bought this when she 1st launched.

Next Sale, I'll reup in maybe the Mango or the Strawberry.

I like the Lime tho'.  It reminds me of 7Up or Sprite.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used the Lime & Coconut Oil this week.  I ran out of VF and wanted something 'similiar' and this one fit the bill.  Wish I had it in another Fragrance.  I bought this when she 1st launched.  Next Sale, I'll reup in maybe the Mango or the Strawberry.  I like the Lime tho'.  It reminds me of 7Up or Sprite.



Yes I'm loving my sample of lime coconut oil! Definitely getting the regular size in mango next sale.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 21, 2013)

Update Review on Cleansing Conditioners:
They've grown on me. I really like the ingredients, the smell, the texture, and how my hair feels stronger afterwards. I still can't come close to detangling with them though. :-(

Update Review on 5 Day Moisture:
A while ago, the hubbs confessed he put this in the freezer when it first arrived, and I think the extreme drop in the product's temperature gave it the weird texture I found so unpleasant. The consistency is now much more like a regular whipped shea butter mix. I  this product for sealing. If I didn't enjoy making my own shea mixes so much, I would definitely repurchase.

Continued Hit: THESE DCs!!!!! Definite repurchases. Staple DCs. HG DCs. Definitely the best I've ever tried, even out of my homemade concoctions.

Botanical Peppermint Coconut Conditioning Repair Mask (boy these HQS products sure have names that are a mouthful):
I like this DC. It is my least favorite out of the 3 I have tried so far, but still a great DC. I guess I was expecting more of a tingle from the peppermint. (I remedied this by adding a splash more of peppermint essential oil to mine.) It has a light, pleasant, candy cane smell. For those that like their products to smell edible, HQS smells like candy for the most part, with the exception of the Slip and Go Deep lines.
This DC has a wonderful creamy consistency, pleasant texture, smooth application. IMO, the consistency is more lotiony, a bit thinner than the other DCs, but still nice. My hair was soft and moisturized after use, but didn't clump like it did with the other DCs  but that's all right. If you like your leave-ins to have a little oomph to them, you could probably get away with using this as a leave-in too, as I have. I applied a little every other day for a week and by wash day, my hair felt Ah-mazin! So, I will probably use the rest of my sample for leaving in.


----------



## sparkle25 (Dec 21, 2013)

I received an email like 3 days ago saying that my package shipped but there isn't a tracking number at all. I wrote and asked for one and no reply.

Has anyone been having an issue with the cones in these products? I'm a little wary but they still looked good.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 21, 2013)

I tend to shy away from -cones, in general. But, I'm discovering they aren't as bad for my hair as I feared. Even so, most -cones don't do anything for me, unless I'm heat styling (rare). Considering that the vast majority of products that I use are -cone and -sulphate free, I haven't had any problems at all with HQS.

HTH!



sparkle25 said:


> I received an email like 3 days ago saying that my package shipped but there isn't a tracking number at all. I wrote and asked for one and no reply.  Has anyone been having an issue with the cones in these products? I'm a little wary but they still looked good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

I think I'll "Steam" with the Peppermint tomorrow. (1st time trying it). I've had it a while.

 And just picked up another jar during the last Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

I see the 50% Sale is still on.  Hmmmm????? :scratchch

I may place another small order.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 23, 2013)

sparkle25 said:


> I received an email like 3 days ago saying that my package shipped but there isn't a tracking number at all. I wrote and asked for one and no reply.
> 
> Has anyone been having an issue with the cones in these products? I'm a little wary but they still looked good.



I experienced this too re: tracking #...she responded pretty soon after my inquiry w/a screen shot of my package shipping status w/UPS...it arrived like the next day. Not sure what happened but she has good CS in my experience... hope you received a reply from her sparkle25!

re: the cones...honestly I've stayed away from them every since I started my HHJ back in 2010 but have just come to realize this year & since using this line that I seriously need them in my life...I have fine strands that enjoy making sweet sweet love to one another and the HQ products have made tangles almost non existent for me....i wash every weekend so build up is not an issued which i believe is the main concern with cones?...at any rate I can't wait to see what my retention is like after a few months- that'll be the true test....hth!! 

*please excuse typos* Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using LHCF


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 23, 2013)

Re: -cones in this line
My experience is that all -cones are not alike, and my reaction to different formulations even with the same -cones is very different.

I've used products with dimethicone before, and one of my favorite products of this line (the Coconut Mango Repair Mask) has dimethicone in it. However, I've not used a product that clumps my hair like the CMRM in a loooong time, with the exception of SM Curl & Shine Shampoo (which doesn't have dimethicone as an ingredient). And another favorite of this line, the Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Repair Mask, does NOT have dimethicone either (or at least, not according to the packaging. A few posters have noted some inconsistencies in listed ingredients) but my hair clumps like with the CMRM, so I'm not convinced the dimethicone is what's clumping my hair.

For others, of course, this could be a different story. But for my own hair, I'm not convinced -cones are evil or the savior. I think it's the proportions of -cones to "natural stuff," or the quality of ingredients, or the formulations themselves that are good/bad for individual heads of hair.

Just my $.02


----------



## sparkle25 (Dec 24, 2013)

She messaged me Sunday and said my package would be here Monday (today) and it did arrive! Yay  

I got 

12oz Greaseless Moisture

12oz The Slip - Deep Conditioner

8oz Coconut Mango Repair Mask

8oz Botanical Peppermint Coconut Repair Treatment

8oz Puttyful Anti Gel

8oz White Tea & Lemon 5 Day Moisture

8oz Coconut Lime Oil

I will also try these products exclusively for about two weeks and ill post a review l


----------



## sparkle25 (Dec 24, 2013)

Last night  I used the coconut mango repair mask. It smells amazing. I used just 4oz on my full head and its very unusual for me to only use that much deep conditioner. My whole head was saturated and it seemed to sink into my hair really well. I left in on for an hour with heat, then probably another 45 minutes without heat and then before my final rinse I used heat again for 15 minutes. I did not detangle my hair because I am trying not to manipulate my hair a lot, and I am just now trying to deep condition twice a week, so this is my mid weed conditioning treatment. I detangler my hair 4 days ago after my wash and protein treatmen. Before using this DC to make sure I had no product left in my hair from the past four days,  I co washed with NaturelleGrow coconut water cowash.

Anyways the DC rinsed out really well. I usually wait for a deep conditioner to dry completely before putting more product in my hair because I want to see how the DC performs alone. My hair was not super mousitrized, but it never really is after a deep conditioner anyways. It was not as dry as it normally is without product, but it was still dry. This has protein in it and my hair did feel stronger. Not as much breakage as I normally have when rinsing out. 

I am not much of a styler because right now I am just trying to get my hair mositurized. I mostly just throw on a wig when I am leaving the house.  But I did notice that my hair had really good curl definiton before and after it dried, and it is super shiny! I have never noticed that when using any deep conditiner or any product at all. 

Now that my hair is dry, I will use the greaseless moisture. I will come back and post as soon as the product is completely dry, so probably 24 hours from now.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 24, 2013)

sparkle25

How long and dense is your hair?  Are you using 4 oz of condish because you're heavy handed?  Or, do you have TBL high density hair?


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 24, 2013)

I would like to know as well! Is your hair super human long and thick?! Lol! My goodness! 4 ounces per DC?! Wow!!! How much do you normally use?
I got a 4 oz sample of the CMRM and I've already got two uses out of it, and I'll probably get another two. I always thought of myself as heavy headed, but gurl, whew! Your regular portions makes my hair think I've been stingy! 



MileHighDiva said:


> sparkle25  How long and dense is your hair?  Are you using 4 oz of condish because you're heavy handed?  Or, do you have TBL high density hair?





sparkle25 said:


> ...I used just 4oz on my full head and its very unusual for me to only use that much deep conditioner. My whole head was saturated...


----------



## sparkle25 (Dec 24, 2013)

kxlot79 I'm not sure how long my hair is because I don't straighten it and haven't had a perm in about 10 years and it was another 10 years since I had another prior to that perm.  My hair shrinks a lot so its hard to tell. Last time i had it done at a salon and had it straightened with heat ( i was about 17 and I am now 30) everyone was shocked at how long my hair was when it was finally straighten. When I was a little girl, I would tell my mom she was burning my shoulders with the pressing comb, and she would say " Im not burning you, thats your hair!" I just never imagined my hair was that long because of the shrinkage. Without it being straightened its about shoulder length. I have no idea how long it is when straight now, but its very thick. I apply deep conditioner like a perm, so section by section with one of those rubber applicator things. If I don't do it that way then I am heavy handed, but applied that way I just make sure each strand is covered just enough. This DC soaked right into my hair perfectly. I'm not the only one who's hair soaks up conditioner like that. I see youtube videos all the time where girls use 4oz regularly to deep condition their hair and its not dripping from their heads lol. I wish I could get that many uses out of 4oz. I thought two treatments per jar was normal. 

Anyways I've applied the greaseless moisture. Ill have to wait until about tomorrow this time before I can make a judgement on it and will post back then.


----------



## sparkle25 (Dec 25, 2013)

Kxlot, I just realized that maybe I use so much because I DC on completely dry hair. I never DC on wet hair. I think that makes a huge diffence lol


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 26, 2013)

When you're applying products or styling your hair, you don't get an idea of how long your hair is? Wow. Is it super curly? I can understand, as I do all my length checks with the Pull Method and considering how voluminous and tiny my curls are, I'm guessing all my measurements are just a best approximation. But I won't straighten my hair just to check the length, so...  

And for your hair, 4 oz is probably normal! I hope I didn't offend. I was just being nosy. 

All DCs aren't equal. Some, I need to use 4-6 ounces for my whole head (in which case, they are super cheap or free) others, just an ounce (like the CMRM). It also depends on how long it's been since my last effective DC. When my hair is in elaborate PS, I don't wash/DC as normal, so the next time I do, it's a more time (& product) consuming process.

How often do you DC?



sparkle25 said:


> I'm not sure how long my hair is... My hair shrinks a lot so its hard to tell... ...its very thick. I apply deep conditioner like a perm, so section by section... I just make sure each strand is covered just enough. This DC soaked right into my hair perfectly. I'm not the only one who's hair soaks up conditioner like that... I wish I could get that many uses out of 4oz. I thought two treatments per jar was normal.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 26, 2013)

Why do you prefer DCing on dry hair? (Again, just being nosy/on the lookout for better techniques)
You never DC on wet hair because...?

Most DCs, including HQS, recommend to wash and "towel dry" hair before applying, but being too lazy to hop in and out of the shower has stopped me from doing this for a while. I probably need to start trying to wash my hair in the sink. :-/

My bestie is an extreme minimalist when it comes to her loc'd hair. I think she might DC 2-3 times a year, and usually only after bending to peer pressure. I gave her a 4 oz of the Honey Pineapple Hibiscus and less than a quarter of her hair INHALED that whole jar. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I should've recorded it. I encouraged her to DC the rest of her hair anyway with some Suave Shea Almond I had laying around and she literally emptied that 28 oz container on her whole head. It was like watching Ripley's. And you could only *barely* see a little white cream on *some* of her locs. Her hair is only shoulder length (it is very dense and coarse though) and it was freshly washed, still damp.
(I'm not sure what that story has to do with anything but I was astonished, so I thought I'd share.  )



sparkle25 said:


> Kxlot, I just realized that maybe I use so much because I DC on completely dry hair. I never DC on wet hair. I think that makes a huge diffence lol


----------



## sparkle25 (Dec 26, 2013)

kxlot79 you did not offend me at all. If you did I would have ignored you entirely and not responded at all. Your last post about your friend had me LOL. Isn't it crazy how African hair textures get long and thick when they are locked? That's proof it is possible for a black person to have really long hair. 

I don't ever do length checks because I'm not going to wear my hair out anytime soon. It's so dry all the time it simply does not feel nice. I can't wear it out. I don't like oils and butters ( i ordered the HQS oils/butter just for my ends) so I don't seal in the moisture from my leave ins. I'm going to try avacado gel and juice to seal.  My head is full of super tiny spring curls. I only see that definition with some deep conditioners and some leave ins, but I twist my hair and it seems to go away as my hair dries. I don't think the pulling method would be accurate for me because my hair is tightly coiled. It's probably not too accurate for you either lol, but maybe so. 

I deep condition on dry hair because I feel like when my hair is wet/damp its already filled with water and your hair can only absorb so much.  I feel like I'm wasting the deep conditioner because my hair isn't absorbing the good stuff in the DC when it has water in it already. My hair is so dry already I need all the benefits of the DC so I do it on dry hair. 

I did use the greaseless moisture and it felt nice going on my hair and it stayed nice and mositurized until the product dried completely. Once it was dry it only stayed soft for maybe 4 or 5 hours. I'm going to keep this up with deep conditioning twice a week and see if it makes a difference in my hair. I will continue to use the GM until the jar is gone and if it still only Kees my hair soft for a few hours ill keep searching for a better leave in. I have only tried 3 which are Darcys Botanicals, Naturelle Grow and this greaseless moisture. I still have hairitage hydrations on the way and some NaturallyAmari but I will use the GM until its gone and post back on the progress


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

Used the Coconut & Lime Cleansing Conditioner today.  Love this Stuff.

After I finish up something...I'll open one of the Peppermint DC'ers.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 4, 2014)

I used 'The Slip' protein hydrating conditoner. With the instructions I am still not sure if this is suppose to be a deep conditioner of what? Anyone know? Well I used it as a deep conditoner and I did not like it at all. I used it with heat for like 30 minutes and then fell asleep, so overnight. Rinsing it out, I felt this had no slip at all. I am starting to use a lot of different deep conditioners so now I can differentiate between them all a lot easier. This did not soften my hair at all. My hair was tangled at the ends when rinsing it out and while it was drying. Usually when my hair is drying after rinsing out a deep conditioner it's very soft. Not with this one. It felt like I used a regular old rinse out conditiner ( maybe that's what it is? Doesn't really say on the jar or website)....my hair did feel a little strong, so I guess it's that shot of protein. Anyways if this is a DC I won't rebuy. Even as a rinse out I wouldn't Re buy. Not enough slip.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 4, 2014)

sparkle25 said:


> I used 'The Slip' protein hydrating conditoner. With the instructions I am still not sure if this is suppose to be a deep conditioner of what? Anyone know? Well I used it as a deep conditoner and I did not like it at all. I used it with heat for like 30 minutes and then fell asleep, so overnight. Rinsing it out, I felt this had no slip at all. I am starting to use a lot of different deep conditioners so now I can differentiate between them all a lot easier. This did not soften my hair at all. My hair was tangled at the ends when rinsing it out and while it was drying. Usually when my hair is drying after rinsing out a deep conditioner it's very soft. Not with this one. It felt like I used a regular old rinse out conditiner ( maybe that's what it is? Doesn't really say on the jar or website)....my hair did feel a little strong, so I guess it's that shot of protein. Anyways if this is a DC I won't rebuy. Even as a rinse out I wouldn't Re buy. Not enough slip.



I actually like this dc. It has plenty of slip to me or at least the ones ive rcvd. Sorry you had such a bad experiencce.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow I have difficult hair to moisturize. That's why I only have two holy grails after five years of my jouney. Lol. Ill try it one more time to be sure, but I think it's a nono.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2014)

I have about 1 more use of my Coconut & Lime Cleansing Conditioner.  

I have the Strawberry & Lime waiting.

Will also be trying my Peppermint DC'er soon.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 14, 2014)

I've finally tried one of the products. DCing right now with the honey pineapple hibiscus repair mask. So far I like it...great smell, nice slip, and a little goes a long way. I'm going to leave it on overnight and see how my hair likes it.

Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

I pulled the Peppermint out to put into Rotation. Can't wait to try it.

I could use a nice cooling tingle right about now.

I also have x2 Jars of the Honey, Pineapple, Hibiscus I haven't tried yet. 

So, I may also put x1 of those into rotation too. 

I only 'allow' myself to have no more than 2-3 DC'ers open at the same time.   

And then that's simply for variety's sake.

 I can't stand to have 50-11 things all open at once.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I pulled the Peppermint out to put into Rotation. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> I could use a nice cooling tingle right about now.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair did it tingle?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2014)

Lilmama1011

Still haven't opened it.  But yes, I heard it's tingly and it works very, very well.


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 20, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> IDareT'sHair did it tingle?



Lilmama1011

The peppermint does tingle. It's moisturizing too.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lilmama1011
> 
> Still haven't opened it.  But yes, I heard it's tingly and it works very, very well.



dang you didn't open it yet? lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> *dang you didn't open it yet? lol*



Lilmama1011

No....I still haven't tried it. 

I was going to try it after my last Relaxer, but I thought it might too tingly (and burn or irritate).erplexed 

My plan was to Steam with it. But I thought about the Pepperminty-ness and decided to skip it.

I may try it when it gets hot out to experience the Minty Coolness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2014)

**HYDROQUENCH SYSTEMS**

50% Off $60.00 + $5.00 Shipping

Code = HQ50OFF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2014)

My HQS Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2014)

Re-Upped on the Chocolate & Brazilian Cleansing Conditioner (back up) During their 40% off Sale = HQS40OFF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

Has anyone received their order from this last Sale? 

I still haven't gotten mine although it was marked "As Shipped" last week.


----------



## dmples2 (Nov 18, 2014)

* I recieved an email yesterday, which stated that my order was being shipped. I ordered on the 10th.*


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 18, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

It says mine was delivered yesterday and left at the office of my apartment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

dmples2

Thank You Sis.

I convo'ed her.  

I forgot I had ordered something until this evening I went to use the Brazilian Chocolate Cleansing Conditioner and remembered I ordered another one and never received it.

I did not receive Tracking Info even though it said it "Shipped"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> *It says mine was delivered yesterday and left at the office of my apartment.*


 
gorgeoushair

Thanks Ms. G!

Mine doesn't give me any info.  Lemme go look into my account again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

gorgeoushair dmples2

I ordered November 7th.  It says "No Tracking Info Provided" even though it is marked "Shipped" as of November 13th.

I'll wait on her to Respond.  I'm glad I remembered this.


----------



## Lola28 (Nov 18, 2014)

Did you guys contact her? She's very good at responding. I received my order last week but I didn't shop her sale. She was waiting to receive her product containers and that's why there was a delay with my order. 

Before my order was shipped she included a full size product of my choosing to apologize for the delay. You can bet I was wonderfully surprised when I opened my package and saw two full sized products in addition to my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

Lola28

Yes, thank you Ms. Lola for that other piece of info. 

Maybe mine got hung up waiting for bottles & jars. 

I did contact her.  And I agree.  

She has been excellent (to me) in handling my CS issues, so I am not worried quite yet.

I had forgotten I had placed that order.  So, this helped jog my memory.


----------



## dmples2 (Nov 18, 2014)

* Yes, I agree that her customer service has improved. IDareT'sHair, what is the consistency of the brazillian cleanser?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2014)

@dmples2

Absolutely Creamy Chocolate Deliciousness.

It's creamy like the Lime Coconut and the Strawberry. If you've tried either of those?

Very Creamy.

The only one I haven't tried is the Strawberry/Banana one.

ETA: I have not received a response regarding my order (as of yet).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @dmples2
> 
> Absolutely Creamy Chocolate Deliciousness.
> 
> ...



Dang where have I been...i didnt even know she had new products lol


----------



## dmples2 (Nov 19, 2014)

* I am going to pick up a couple of bottles of the brazillian cleanser at the next sale. I loved the coconut lime cleanser.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2014)

dmples2

Hey Girl.  I did hear back from HQS. 

She was surprised my item hadn't arrived yet.

She sent me Tracking Info. and when I checked it said it was delivered today at 2:28, so it should be here.  

I think you'll love the Chocolate Brazilian.  Especially if you love the Coconut Lime (as I do)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2014)

@dmples2

Ms. Lady, please come back to this thread and let me know what you think of the Brazilian Chocolate & Honey w/Argan after you've tried it.

I want to do another Cart so bad, but I don't need a thing from here. I still have: The Slip, Peppermint and a Mango Coconut DC'er (12oz'ers) I haven't even opened or tried yet.

I'll re-up on the Cleansing Conditioners maybe Mothers Day. 

And maybe pick up one or two of the Strawberry Banana Anti-Frizz (which I haven't tried before).


----------



## dmples2 (Nov 22, 2014)

*@ IDareT'sHair, I sure will. This time I just re-ordered deep conditioners, since my HQS stash was low. I will try the Brazillian Cocoa cleanser at the next sale.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2014)

dmples2

I know.  I re-read your Post.  

She's been having 50% off for Mothers Day.


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone recently ordered from here? I've been sitting on "Awaiting Fulfillment" status for 7 days now. Her website promises shipment within 3-5 business days. Should I be concerned?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2014)

@Rastafarai

I would convo her. 

Mine did something similar and the day I finally thought to contact her, my package arrived that day.

As you can see, these posts are recent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2014)

Used the Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing Conditioner with Honey again this past wash day.

I really like it! So, I'm glad I got a back up during this 40% Sale.

I should get another one....


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 1, 2014)

What happened to the Shea butter 5 day moisture (or something like that).

I loved that product.  I wished I ordered more.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 4, 2014)

Rastafarai said:


> Anyone recently ordered from here? I've been sitting on "Awaiting Fulfillment" status for 7 days now. Her website promises shipment within 3-5 business days. Should I be concerned?



I ordered on the 28th and was in awaiting fulfillment for 6 days. It's day 6 now and it says my order is completed, so I believe in 3-5 days it will be shipped.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 10, 2014)

Received my order today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2014)

Really liking the Brazilian Chocolate Cleansing Conditioner

I should pull out my Peppermint Masque, since it's that Pepperminty time of year.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 15, 2014)

The Botanical peppermint repair mask is amazing!!! I literally was just sitting here going through my hair  looking for imaginary tangles and ssk's lol I didn't even have to formally detangle my hair. After leaving the mask on for almost an hour under a plastic cap my hair feels smooth and silky. And I thought that Pantene dc was good, that's nothing compared to this. I have the 4oz sample and used half of it. Should have went with my first mind and got full sized products and not samples. Now I have to wait until the site is back up. Hopefully the other dc's are just as good, this one is protein free though which I like.

I'm in love with 4 products from this line already, stocking up next sale. The masque honestly just ended my search for a great dc, I literally started looking a month ago and I've already found it *pats self on back for saving money*


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 17, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> The Botanical peppermint repair mask is amazing!!! I literally was just sitting here going through my hair  looking for imaginary tangles and ssk's lol I didn't even have to formally detangle my hair. After leaving the mask on for almost an hour under a plastic cap my hair feels smooth and silky. And I thought that Pantene dc was good, that's nothing compared to this. I have the 4oz sample and used half of it. Should have went with my first mind and got full sized products and not samples. Now I have to wait until the site is back up. Hopefully the other dc's are just as good, this one is protein free though which I like.  I'm in love with 4 products from this line already, stocking up next sale. The masque honestly just ended my search for a great dc, I literally started looking a month ago and I've already found it *pats self on back for saving money*


  I've tried all of her DC's and they're all like that. Love them all! Definitely HG's!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 17, 2014)

Please tag me if there's a sale coming up or if there's still one...I need to get some more dcs (not really but want to try the new ones)


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 17, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Please tag me if there's a sale coming up or if there's still one...I need to get some more dcs (not really but want to try the new ones)



She's having a sale when the store opens back up in January. Can't wait


HEY EVERYBODY!!! I think that I have responded to everyone's emails by now. I'M NOT TAKING ANYMORE ORDERS AFTER DECEMBER 12, 2015. I've got lots of orders and everything is hand made fresh, so to ensure everyone gets their products and Christmas gifts, I won't be taking on anymore orders. If you've placed an order already, it's being shipped out within the next few days; but there are so many, I haven't had time to update tracking. After Friday, I am going to put the main website on "Vacation Mode" so no orders can come through, but don't be alarmed. Your orders are still being fulfilled and I'll be available to assist with any returns, refunds, etc, if need be. *The main site will be up again in January and I will still be having a sale  
*
Thanks everyone!!

Bianca


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 17, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> She's having a sale when the store opens back up in January. Can't wait
> 
> HEY EVERYBODY!!! I think that I have responded to everyone's emails by now. I'M NOT TAKING ANYMORE ORDERS AFTER DECEMBER 12, 2015. I've got lots of orders and everything is hand made fresh, so to ensure everyone gets their products and Christmas gifts, I won't be taking on anymore orders. If you've placed an order already, it's being shipped out within the next few days; but there are so many, I haven't had time to update tracking. After Friday, I am going to put the main website on "Vacation Mode" so no orders can come through, but don't be alarmed. Your orders are still being fulfilled and I'll be available to assist with any returns, refunds, etc, if need be. The main site will be up again in January and I will still be having a sale
> 
> ...



Thanks I love her stuff...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll try the Strawberry Banana Cleansing Conditioner and maybe re-up on the Peppermint during her January Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2014)

I think the Brazilian Cocoa and Manuka Honey Cleansing Conditioner may have surpassed the Coconut Lime Cleanser (for me).  

I really love this stuff.

I know I said I'd be buying/trying the Strawberry Coconut Frizz (or whatever it is called), but I'm kinda 'stuck' on the Cocoa & Honey right now.

Maybe the Cocoa & Honey for Fall/Winter and Coconut Lime for Spring/Summer.

I guess I'll still buy the Strawberry Coconut (strictly for research purposes)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think the Brazilian Cocoa and Manuka Honey Cleansing Conditioner may have surpassed the Coconut Lime Cleanser (for me).
> 
> I really love this stuff.
> 
> ...



Yeah okay lol...i need to try these out. Really better than the coconut lime? Yep will be purchasing next month


----------



## dmples2 (Dec 27, 2014)

*I am going to try the Brazillan Cocoa cleanser, when she opens back up. Has anyone tried the protein conditoner?*


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm using the slip dc tonight. Wish I had one of her cleansers right now, I'm buying the lime one when she opens and maybe that Brazilian cocoa


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> I'm using the slip dc tonight. Wish I had one of her cleansers right now, I'm buying the lime one when she opens and maybe that Brazilian cocoa



The slip is my boo....actually all of the ones I've biught before are lol.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> The slip is my boo....actually all of the ones I've bought before are lol.



I got in on my hair right now. It's extra slippery and I didn't use much of this 4oz jar, I can get 3 more uses out of this lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2014)

When I finish up a couple things I have currently open - I plan to put into rotation:

The Slip
Peppermint
Coconut Mango

Hopefully, soon.  So, I can catch the Sale.


----------



## Beachy (Jan 26, 2015)

Does anyone know what is going on with this vendor, she was supposed to open back up on Jan. 5th with a sale but as far as I can tell the website is still down an no updates on the Facebook page since Dec. 9th


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 26, 2015)

Beachy said:


> Does anyone know what is going on with this vendor, she was supposed to open back up on Jan. 5th with a sale but as far as I can tell the website is still down an no updates on the Facebook page since Dec. 9th



I know there was a time in her life where she was battling an illness...I want to say cancer.  I remember her getting a bunch of well-wishers on her site at the time.  Maybe a relapse?  Don't know. erplexed


----------



## Beachy (Jan 26, 2015)

IronButterfly said:


> I know there was a time in her life where she was battling an illness...I want to say cancer.  I remember her getting a bunch of well-wishers on her site at the time.  Maybe a relapse?  Don't know. erplexed



Thanks for the reply : ) I was not aware of her previous illness and I will say a prayer for her.....I am hoping that she just had more orders than she could handle and her temporary shut down has nothing to do with illness!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2015)

The last time I spoke with her, she said she was having her Site upgraded etc....and didn't know when it would be completed, but did say she would be having a Huge Sale when she re-opens. (Whenever that is).

I convo'ed her because I was going to start an HQS Link in the Vendor/Sellers Forum to post Codes etc.....

She said she would let me know whenever she's up & running.


----------



## Beachy (Jan 26, 2015)

^Thanks for the info : )  I will wait patiently.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 27, 2015)

Her sale started way earlier and she had a better deal than most. Probably is taking forever with orders since there are so many


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2015)

Doing an Overnight "Oil Soak" with: Mango & Coconut Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2015)

I emailed Bianca last night (HQS) because I no longer see the old site.  

So, now I'm wondering what's going on and if/when she plans to re-open.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 1, 2015)

I hope all is well. I love her stuff !


----------



## dmples2 (Feb 1, 2015)

* I hope she is okay. I love her line and she is a really sweet person.*


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 15, 2015)

I used the Greaseless moisture & coconut lime oil to moisturize. She needs to stop playing with my emotions and open back up. I love this stuff. I need full sizes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2015)

I heard back from HQS! (finally).  

She was having problems with her email.

She will re-open the end of February/1st of March with a HUGE SALE!  

The Web Designer is finishing up a few more things.

So, Yes!  HQS will be returning/relaunching soon.


----------



## Beachy (Feb 16, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I heard back from HQS! (finally).  She was having problems with her email.  She will re-open the end of February/1st of March with a HUGE SALE!  The Web Designer is finishing up a few more things.  So, Yes!  HQS will be returning/relaunching soon.




  :HAPPYDANCE: Thank you for the update!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2015)

Beachy

No Problem!


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 16, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I heard back from HQS! (finally).
> 
> She was having problems with her email.
> 
> ...




I'm so excited I want to cry lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2015)

Anaisin


----------



## dmples2 (Feb 18, 2015)

Good! I plan on trying the cocoa cleanser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2015)

dmples2

The Chocolate Brazilian Cleansing Conditioner is very nice.


----------



## Beachy (Feb 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> dmples2  The Chocolate Brazilian Cleansing Conditioner is very nice.



I got a sample of the chocolate cleansing conditioner with my last order and unfortunately I didn't use it until about a month ago. It was so good it has me rethinking my regimen... I have successfully washed my hair LOOSE 3 times with what I believe was a 2 ounce sample. This is AMAZING for person who uses SM purification mask by the jar weekly :dontjudge: and has been washing in twist for the last 3 years. And please don't even get me started on her honey pineapple and peppermint DC's.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 19, 2015)

Beachy said:


> I got a sample of the chocolate cleansing conditioner with my last order and unfortunately I didn't use it until about a month ago. It was so good it has me rethinking my regimen... I have successfully washed my hair LOOSE 3 times with what I believe was a 2 ounce sample. This is AMAZING for person who uses SM purification mask by the jar weekly :dontjudge: and has been washing in twist for the last 3 years. And please don't even get me started on her honey pineapple and peppermint DC's.



You just sold me on this cleanser despite my low buy. I'm definitely picking this up when she reopens.


----------



## Beachy (Feb 19, 2015)

^^ That's a lot of pressure on me ... Did I just become a product pusha  I hope it works just as well for you! Please come back and share how you like it once you get a chance to order.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 19, 2015)

Beachy said:


> ^^ That's a lot of pressure on me ... Did I just become a product pusha  I hope it works just as well for you! Please come back and share how you like it once you get a chance to order.



You said that you washed your hair loose and that was enough for me. Lol.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 19, 2015)

See, this is why I stay out of the hair section.  I was perfectly fine with my lil stash, but now I *neeeeeeed* more Hydroquench.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2015)

That Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing conditioner is definitely all that and worth the money.

It's a very nice Cleanser.  And a Chocolate-y Treat.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 23, 2015)

Has anyone heard about what is happening with the store?? Looks like the website is still down.

I hope nothing bad has happened.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2015)

Ajna

She will be back up & open for business soon.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ajna
> 
> She will be back up & open for business soon.



That is excellent news I love her stuff 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 2, 2015)

I fell asleep before styling my hair. I had just rinsed out the Botanical peppermint dc and wrapped a t shirt around my head and put on a bonnet to soak up all the water.

Had this been some other dc or any other product, I probably would have woke up with tangled matted hair with pieces falling out. My hair is so soft and fluffy right now. Still detangled and has a nice sheen to it too. And I had no clips, hair bands or anything holding/stretching my hair. I literally tossed a t shirt over my fro and put on a bonnet to keep it in place.

I NEED her to open, that was the last of that dc I used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2015)

Anaisin

She sounded really 'upbeat' & super excited about the re-launch.  So, I hope it's soon as well.


----------



## SheWalks (Mar 11, 2015)

It's open! Also 40% off I'm going to buy the sample pack. Never tried her stuff but I've been waiting to.


----------



## Beachy (Mar 11, 2015)

YESSSS!!! Be right back about to go act a fool!!! :HAPPYDANCE:


----------



## ikandi87 (Mar 11, 2015)

kodochax said:


> It's open! Also 40% off I'm going to buy the sample pack. Never tried her stuff but I've been waiting to.



Im having trouble finding the site....is it still on etsy?


----------



## SheWalks (Mar 11, 2015)

ikandi87 said:


> Im having trouble finding the site....is it still on etsy?



http://www.hydroquenchsystems.com/

Nope this is the site


----------



## Beachy (Mar 11, 2015)

ikandi87 said:


> Im having trouble finding the site....is it still on etsy?



Try just typing in hydroquenchsystem.com


----------



## Beachy (Mar 11, 2015)

Okay so who ordered all of the Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing Conditioner, go ahead and confess, I will wait.........

Since I couldn't get the cleansing conditioner, I will be happy with what I was able to order:
2 Peppermint Coconut Repair Masks
4 Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Masks
2 The Slip Silk Protein Conditioners


----------



## ikandi87 (Mar 11, 2015)

kodochax said:


> http://www.hydroquenchsystems.com/
> 
> Nope this is the site



Thanx! Is it 40% off everything, including samples? How long is the sale?


----------



## SheWalks (Mar 11, 2015)

ikandi87 said:


> Thanx! Is it 40% off everything, including samples? How long is the sale?



Yup it's 40% off everything including samples. I don't know how long it is I just randomly decided to check the site and it was open


----------



## ikandi87 (Mar 11, 2015)

kodochax said:


> Yup it's 40% off everything including samples. I don't know how long it is I just randomly decided to check the site and it was open



Thanx...I guess ill stroll thru the thread and see whats good in this line.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 11, 2015)

Is there a coupon code?


----------



## meka72 (Mar 11, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> Is there a coupon code?



The code is "HQ40OFF"


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 12, 2015)

Yessssss finally!!!! 

I got

1 x The Slip - Silk Protein Hydrating Conditioner 
(Size: 16 oz)
1 x Greaseless Moisture 
(Size: 12 oz)
1 x Puttyful - the "AntiGel 
(Size: 8 oz)
1 x Botanical Peppermint Coconut Conditioning Repair Mask 
(Size: 16 oz)
1 x Coconut Lime Oil 
(Size: 8 oz)
1 x Coconut Strawberry Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser 
(Size: 8 oz)
1 x Coconut Lime Oil Conditioning Cleanser 
(Size: 8 oz)
1 x 4oz Trial Size 
(Choice: Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Repair Mask)


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 12, 2015)

I never ordered from this company based on the issues some ladies had in the past but 40% off is too good to pass up!

I ordered
-Puttyful-the "anti gel" 16oz

-The slip- silk protein conditioner  16oz 

-Whitr Tea & Lemon clarifying & detangling  shampoo  12oz.

Hope these products are good.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 12, 2015)

Tried this line when this thread was first posted.... I really liked some of her deep conditioners... might have to place at least one order this year despite not needing to buy anything til next year lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 12, 2015)

Who wants to sell me one of their cocoa cleansing conditioners?  I cant believe yall bought them all grrrrr.....


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 12, 2015)

Beachy said:


> Okay so who ordered all of the Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing Conditioner, go ahead and confess, I will wait.........  Since I couldn't get the cleansing conditioner, I will be happy with what I was able to order: 2 Peppermint Coconut Repair Masks 4 Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Masks 2 The Slip Silk Protein Conditioners



Yeah I was interested in trying the Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing Conditioner but then I saw it was unavailable... Ya'll went in!  Lol.  I only bought two DC 's. I don't need  a dang thing but that 40% was too good for me to pass up.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## PJaye (Mar 12, 2015)

I immediately looked at the site when it first came up and the Cocoa Cleansing Conditioners were listed as OOS, so I don't think they were being offered for sale at all.


----------



## Beachy (Mar 12, 2015)

PJaye said:


> I immediately looked at the site when it first came up and the Cocoa Cleansing Conditioners were listed as OOS, so I don't think they were being offered for sale at all.



That's good to know. Hopefully she will restock it. I included a little message in my shipping instructions box asking her to please restock it. I'm gonna keep checking back every so often :stalkermode:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 12, 2015)

PJaye said:


> I immediately looked at the site when it first came up and the Cocoa Cleansing Conditioners were listed as OOS, so I don't think they were being offered for sale at all.



Whew makes me feel better then


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 13, 2015)

I sent her a message yesterday about switching the Go Deep DC for the Banana Strawberry cleanser. I went through some of this thread and saw mixed reviews for the DC plus I'd rather have a cleanser.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 17, 2015)

She's sending my tracking info tomorrow


----------



## PJaye (Mar 18, 2015)

Ladies, I just wanted to inform you that the Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing Conditioner is now in stock.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 18, 2015)

PJaye , Never mind


 Its on the main page


----------



## mzpurp (Mar 18, 2015)

The coupon code is still working too!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 18, 2015)

PJaye said:


> Ladies, I just wanted to inform you that the Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing Conditioner is now in stock.



THANK YOU!  I just ordered 2


----------



## tiffers (Mar 18, 2015)

If an order shows as "completed," that means it shipped, right? Am I supposed to have a tracking number or nah?


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 18, 2015)

tiffers said:


> If an order shows as "completed," that means it shipped, right? Am I supposed to have a tracking number or nah?



I think it just means it went through. The email she sent me this Monday...


I'm emailing you to inform you that your order is not going to ship until Wednesday. I have to replace the jar lid that your Coconut Oil is being shipped in. The company I order my lids from sent me the wrong lids so I cannot properly seal the jar. I don't want to have any spillage. I'll be sending you a tracking number Wednesday evening.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you, Anaisin. 

So I didn't get an email and I ordered the coconut oil as well. Why didn't I get notification? erplexed


----------



## SheWalks (Mar 18, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> I think it just means it went through. The email she sent me this Monday...
> 
> I'm emailing you to inform you that your order is not going to ship until Wednesday. I have to replace the jar lid that your Coconut Oil is being shipped in. The company I order my lids from sent me the wrong lids so I cannot properly seal the jar. I don't want to have any spillage. I'll be sending you a tracking number Wednesday evening.



Got this email as well


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 19, 2015)

My package arrived today. I got the the Coconut Mango Hydrating mask and the Banana Strawberry cleansing conditioner. Both smell very yummy!  Can't wait to use them. Now I'm just waiting for the  Cocoa Kisses Brazilian Cocoa & Honey Cleansing Conditioner I ordered.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## trclemons (Mar 19, 2015)

Got durn ya'lls soul.  I intentionally did not subscribe to this thread so I wouldn't give in to my product junkie ways.  But I peeked in for a few seconds and saw the 40% off sale.

I give up!!!


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 20, 2015)

Finally got a shipping notice but disappointed since I won't be able to use the products before I put my weave in.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 21, 2015)

Umm yea, my shipping notice is still at pre shippment sine Thursday.  So she couldn't ship my items on Friday nor Saturday?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 23, 2015)

How long does she usually take during sales for shipping?

I haven't bought anything from her since she was on Etsy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2015)

shawnyblazes

Shipping takes a minute.  She's been pretty slow (lately) with shipping. erplexed 

Reading your post just now made me remember I also placed an order here.


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 23, 2015)

Ladies what does "Awaiting Payment" mean? That's the status of my order and I paid through PayPal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2015)

jerseygurl

Mine says that too.  But I know PayPal has taken the money for my Purchase.  

She probably hasn't updated Status yet. *no worries*


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> jerseygurl
> 
> Mine says that too.  But I know PayPal has taken the money for my Purchase.
> 
> She probably hasn't updated Status yet. *no worries*



Cool. Thanks


----------



## LadyPBC (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks to you all I just placed an order for items I don't need but they sounded (or looked) delicious and were on sale.  I'm order #1110!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 23, 2015)

speak of the product. I just received a shipping notification.


Also, my order said awaiting payment as well.  I emailed her last weekend and she stated, she would have her admin update the website but she did receive my funds.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 23, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> How long does she usually take during sales for shipping?
> 
> I haven't bought anything from her since she was on Etsy.



Took 8 business days for my black friday order, 12 days if I include the weekend. If it's exactly the same I will be getting my order tomorrow on th 8th business day. Her site doesn't update, when I received my last order 2 days after I got it the site finally updated and said my order shipped. She sent me tracking and other info through email


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> *Her site doesn't update,* when I received my last order 2 days after I got it the site finally updated and said my order shipped. She sent me tracking and other info through email


 
@Anaisin

I Agree (bolded).


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 23, 2015)

I feel like I'm being impatient since I normally order from companies with quick turn around but forreal though, why print out shipping labels and not ship the items right away?   Since Thursday, the label was printed but still hasn't been shipped to the post office.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 25, 2015)

Sent the company 2 emails and no response.  If I don't get either a response or actual movement with the tracking number by Friday morning, I will file a dispute.  I don't play with my money and her customer service is lacking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2015)

ms.blue

She's slow, but I've never had an issue.  

I completely understand (especially if you've never purchased from her before.) 

I get kinda antsy with vendors I don't have a track record with too!  

I know she's super slow, and I know to be prepared for that definitely during one of her 40-50-60% off Sales.

And I know she's been told she could improve on her CS... 

A simple email on her site about orders/shipping times etc....would be helpful.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 25, 2015)

IDareT'sHair, if she would just respond to my email, I could be more understanding but to simply ignore the 2 emails is a no go.  Also why send an email saying my order has shipped with a tracking number if there is some sort of delay?  I don't even care if my hair love her products, I won't order from her again!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 26, 2015)

My package arrived today.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 26, 2015)

Got my package yesterday and used some of them today.

The Slip dc didn't provide any slip whatsoever, but after steaming, my hair was soft and moisturized. Nothing spectacular for me, though. I most likely won't repurchase.

The Slip leave-in was actually full of slip and a little goes a long way because it's soooo, well, slippery.  This just might replace my beloved Soultanicals Knot Sauce, and I LOVE that leave-in. I've bought multiple salon sizes so I never run out. 

5 Day Moisture, I like the smell but was surprised by how hard it was. For some reason, I thought it was a soft cream, so I go to dip my finger in and felt like I hit a rock.  It emulsifies easily and feels so rich and thick between your hands. I hate when I rub a butter/pomade between my hands and it's all grainy or full of lumps. That's definitely not a problem with this stuff. Upon application, it made my hair feel hard and waxy. But now, after marinating for about 20-30 minutes, my hair feels incredibly soft.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 26, 2015)

Smh...my package finally made it to the post office but she still ignored my two emails...oh well, I guess I should be satisfied that there is some movement. 

tiffers, I bought the slip conditioner for the slip factor...kinda disappointed that there was no slip for you.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 26, 2015)

I never received any shipping notification for my second order. I got home from work not too long ago and the package was in front of my door.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Beachy (Mar 26, 2015)

I still haven't got my package yet but I'm not stressing because I have twists in right now anyway. 

I would have to say out of all the deep conditioners I have ordered from her the Slip was my least favorite I found great slip with the honey pineapple and the peppermint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2015)

My Order Arrived today!  Please keep in mind, I only had x1 item.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 27, 2015)

Used Greaseless Moisture a few hours ago, and am strongly tempted to buy the 16 oz while the sale is still going on. I think we're gonna be the best of friends.  

ETA: Couldn't hold out anymore. I bought it.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 27, 2015)

My order came.  The white tea & Lemon shampoo was on backordered so she replaced that with the strawberry coconut oil cleanser which is a very nice gesture but I can't use products with coconut oil high on the ingredient list :-(  I'm going to give the product to my sister.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2015)

ms.blue said:


> *My order came. The white tea & Lemon shampoo was on backordered so she replaced that with the strawberry coconut oil cleanser which is a very gesture but I can't use products with coconut oil high on the ingredient list :-( I'm going to give the product to my sister.*


 
ms.blue

She should have asked you before she did it.erplexed

I still think you should convo her about your inability to use products with a High Coconut Content, and you would 'prefer' to have the White Tea & Lemon whenever it is back in Stock.

You should definitely do this. 

Especially since she did not email you to let you know the White Tea & Lemon was OOS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2015)

tiffers said:


> *Used Greaseless Moisture a few hours ago, and am strongly tempted to buy the 16 oz while the sale is still going on. I think we're gonna be the best of friends.  *
> 
> *ETA: Couldn't hold out anymore. I bought it. *


 
tiffers

I Agree.  You need a 16oz GM. 

re: ETA - Smart Move.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 27, 2015)

IDareT'sHair You just made me lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2015)

@tiffers 

You got me wanting to dig in my Fridge to see if I have one someplace in there.#goodstuff

I remember another Poster sent me one a while back and I called myself saving it.

Now I can't remember if I save or used it.

I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 27, 2015)

IDareT'sHair Yeah! Use it tomorrow! We can be Moisturizing Twins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2015)

tiffers

The more I think about it, I actually think it's "Go Deep" because when it came, I was excited thinking it was GM, but when I looked at it, it was Go Deep. erplexed.... 

The packaging is/was similar between GM, The Slip and Go Deep.

But Imma still look! :crossfingers:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2015)

@tiffers

Why You got me sitting up here with a GM in a HQS Cart? 

Lawd....Lemme go to bed. 

I'll look tomorrow and if it's not there, I 'may' hit paynah!..


----------



## tiffers (Mar 27, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @tiffers
> 
> Why You got me sitting up here with a GM in a HQS Cart?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair ... OR you can hit paynah right now and have a peaceful sleep knowing you have GM on the way.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair I just sent her an email about my package  but I doubt she will respond back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2015)

@ms.blue 

I hope she responds....but she's still getting sales *cough*  @tiffers so I'm sure she is still busy.

Another Vendor did me like that once (sent me something I didn't order and had absolutely no use for, because the item was OOS) without even bothering to ask me.  

I convo'ed her and I 'think' she refunded my money and said she would send me the item once it became available, but I never received it.erplexed

At the very least, the Vendor did refund my money, but the 'promise' of getting my item and never receiving it, left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2015)

Welp. 

Broke down and Snatched Up a 12oz Greaseless Moisture. 

I didn't have it afterall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2015)

tiffers

Um...my 12oz GM has a Status of "Order Complete" which absolutely doesn't mean a thang.  What about you?

ms.blue

Keep us posted on whether you get a Response.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 29, 2015)

IDareT'sHair I got an email that my order status is complete as well... but now I'm thinking about buying a giant coconut lime oil, and that banana cleansing conditioner.  Has anyone used that CC? I can't search for reviews. 

Do you know when the sale ends?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2015)

tiffers

I have not tried that particular Cleansing Conditioner.  

I love the other ones (esp. Chocolate & Coconut and Lime)  

The plain Strawberry & Lime has been my _least fav_ (even tho' it's nice too).

I'm curious about the other one because it is suppose to help with Frizz.

Do like the Coconut Lime Oil actually better than the Mango Coconut one.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 29, 2015)

IDareT'sHair I was looking at that coco cc because in the description, it says it's their best cc ever. I was about to add it to my cart, but it's oos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2015)

tiffers

Keep me posted if you get the Strawberry/Banana Cleanser


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 30, 2015)

Its a nice cc but it does not help with frizz!!! Then again I only used it once so far. When I use it again I will take a pic if my hair afterwards. My hair seemed a lot more frizzy after using this cc. It does have tons of slip and it has a feeling on your fingers like it has a ton of glycerin in it...I haven't looked at the ingredients so I'm not sure. But anyway I will keep using it BC I bought 2 of them. Maybe my perception will change after multiple uses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow

Great Review!  Thank you.

Imma stick with the x2 that I know work for me = Brazilian Chocolate & Coconut Lime with Strawberry as 'honorable mention'.

Come Back and Update after multiple uses.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 31, 2015)

Just received a phone call from the owner.  She apologized for the lack of communication...something about her servers were down.  Anyways, she said that the cleanser conditioner wasn't a replacement but just a gift and will be sending out my shampoo by this weekend.  I'm really glad that she called to straighten things out.  
IDareT'sHair


----------



## tiffers (Apr 1, 2015)

My Greaseless Moisture came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2015)

My 12oz GM came today!


----------



## carolb21 (Apr 2, 2015)

I ordered on the 19th and I haven't received anything.....
No communication, well an email on the 23rd saying they would be in touch in 24-48 hours.....no products, no communication, nothing.....


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 3, 2015)

carolb21 said:


> I ordered on the 19th and I haven't received anything.....
> No communication, well an email on the 23rd saying they would be in touch in 24-48 hours.....no products, no communication, nothing.....



Me too. Still waiting


----------



## PJaye (Apr 3, 2015)

That Cocoa Cleanser has been OOS for quite a while.  I wanted to pick up another one before the sale ended.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 3, 2015)

As much as I'm in love with The Slip and Botanical peppermint, I just tried the honey pineapple repair sample and it's better than both. Just placed an order for a 16oz

I like the coconut lime cleanser, it will work well in between shampooing, my hair felt good and it helped detangle. Lots of slip

After the dc, the greaseless moisture and oil absorbed in my hair perfectly.  My hair is drying now


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2015)

Lawd!  Why did I find that other 12.oz jar of GM?  Oh well, at least now I have a back up.  I 'knew' I had a jar of that another Poster sent me.

I found it yesterday.


----------



## dmples2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I tried the cocoa cleanser over the weekend and I liked it. It is very creamy and smells like chocolate. My hair was soft and easy to detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2015)

@dmples2  That Chocolate Cleansing Conditioner is the business


----------



## Beachy (Apr 8, 2015)

I just got a shipping notice from my original order!!! Lord knows when I will get my chocolate cleansing conditioner:2nd order: If  I didn't have twists in my hair and remembered  how good these products were I would be having a fit right about now.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 8, 2015)

I ordered on March 18th and wasn't too worried about getting my products until I logged into the HQS account and noticed that the order status noted "Awaiting Payment"  on March 31st. I immediately contacted the vendor to resolve the issue (I had PayPal confirmation demonstrating that payment was sent) and I've had no response to my email.



carolb21 said:


> I ordered on the 19th and I haven't received anything.....hwell:
> No communication, well an email on the 23rd saying they would be in touch in 24-48 hours.....no products, no communication, nothing.....


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 8, 2015)

My honey pineapple dc comes tomorrow, thought I would get it today since it was at the post office early, oh well. I've had great CS all 3 times I've ordered


----------



## carolb21 (Apr 9, 2015)

I sent her an email and told her to cancel, this is ridiculous!!!!
She could at least communicate with me......


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm having an issue with the slip ingredients.  On the website, the ingredients doesn't list coconut oil but the container does.


----------



## PJaye (Apr 9, 2015)

^^^ Her ingredient listings have always been bizarre and haphazard.


----------



## carolb21 (Apr 9, 2015)

meka72 did you receive your order?


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 14, 2015)

The owner called me on 3/31 saying she will ship my shampoo by the end of that week in which she will email me a tracking number.  It is 4/14 and I haven't received anything.  I'm done with company.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2015)

Used the Brazilian Cocoa with Honey today to cleanse with and while it was nice I wasn't overly impressed. Maybe because my hair was soft before getting to the cleansing part.  I will try it again in 3 days.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 15, 2015)

Still waiting, I was trying to give her the benefit of the doubt since it was a big sale but this is getting ridiculous. It's been a month now and no word from her. This is why I prefer buying from brick and mortar stores but I wanted to try her products. Serves me right, smdh


----------



## tiffers (Apr 15, 2015)

jerseygurl said:


> Still waiting, I was trying to give her the benefit of the doubt since it was a big sale but this is getting ridiculous. It's been a month now and no word from her. This is why I prefer buying from brick and mortar stores but I wanted to try her products. Serves me right, smdh


That's a shame.  I wonder what's taking her so long with your order. I placed two and received them both weeks ago... I'm not understanding why she hasn't sent your stuff yet.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 15, 2015)

tiffers said:


> That's a shame.  I wonder what's taking her so long with your order. I placed two and received them both weeks ago... I'm not understanding why she hasn't sent your stuff yet.


I wonder too. I sent her a message from her site. Am done at this point, my hair is going into braids


----------



## Beachy (Apr 15, 2015)

jerseygurl said:


> Still waiting, I was trying to give her the benefit of the doubt since it was a big sale but this is getting ridiculous. It's been a month now and no word from her. This is why I prefer buying from brick and mortar stores but I wanted to try her products. Serves me right, smdh



I have not received my order yet either. The last I heard from her was a status change email on April 5 saying my order had shipped, now here we are 10 days later still no order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2015)

I received both orders, but they were only x1 item orders. 

So, maybe smaller orders are getting out quicker?


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I received both orders, but they were only x1 item orders.
> 
> So, maybe smaller orders are getting out quicker?


I'm only waiting for one item which was part of my original order that was placed 3/12.


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 15, 2015)

My first order was just the 7 sample packet and I received that pretty quickly.  My second order was larger: 
1 x The Slip - Silk Protein Hydrating Conditioner
(Size: 16 oz)
1 x Greaseless Moisture
(Size: 16 oz)
1 x Puttyful - the "AntiGel
(Size: 16 oz)
1 x Botanical Peppermint Coconut Conditioning Repair Mask
(Size: 16 oz)
1 x Coconut Lime Oil
(Size: 8 oz)
1 x 4oz Trial Size
(Choice: Go Deep)

And i received that one pretty promptly as well.  My last order (only two full sized products) which was placed on the 13th states that they are still awaiting payment.  Not sure how or why since the money was taken out of my account, but we shall see. My previous two orders were placed in March, and they were all placed during the sale.  I'm wishing for the best, because I real like her products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2015)

ms.blue said:


> I'm only waiting for one item which was *part of my original order that was placed 3/12.*



@ms.blue
Terrible.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 15, 2015)

Beachy said:


> I have not received my order yet either. The last I heard from her was a status change email on April 5 saying my order had shipped, now here we are 10 days later still no order.


I ordered on 3/16 and checked today, my status just says completed. I ordered the samples of most of her products so I could try them out before committing to a full size product. I'm all for supporting our people but they need to do better with regards to customer service.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 15, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> My first order was just the 7 sample packet and I received that pretty quickly.  My second order was larger:
> 1 x The Slip - Silk Protein Hydrating Conditioner
> (Size: 16 oz)
> 1 x Greaseless Moisture
> ...


Maybe she's filling March orders now idk.


----------



## Beachy (Apr 15, 2015)

jerseygurl said:


> I ordered on 3/16 and checked today, my status just says completed. I ordered the samples of most of her products so I could try them out before committing to a full size product. I'm all for supporting our people but they need to do better with regards to customer service.



I just double checked and I placed my order on March 11th and it was for 8 FULL SIZE  products..... You would think she would want to keep her customers happy especially those customers placing larger orders.....guess not! I have ordered from her 2x before and the shipping was slow but not this bad. 

Sometimes I don't think vendors realize how easily you can turn a customer off...I wanted to place another substantial order to gift to my mom and sisters for Mothers Day but that will not be happening!

The worst part of it all is her products are GREAT!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

@tiffers 
Can't wait to dig into one of these Jars of GM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

@Beachy @jerseygurl 

Have you heard anything and have you tried to contact her (again)?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

One thing is for sure - My Orders said "Awaiting Payment" or "Processing" or something like that after they had both arrived.

So, it will just show up one day.  I never received tracking on either product.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 18, 2015)

Used the Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing Conditioner today again, Not impressed. It's okay but my hair isnt anything stellar as with Curl Junkie Daily Fix.  Still hands down the best cowash I ever used hands down.  Even As I am Cowash is better than this, to ME.

Not a repurchase. I will continue to use it because it does clean my hair but its just "ok".


----------



## Beachy (Apr 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beachy @jerseygurl
> 
> Have you heard anything and have you tried to contact her (again)?????



No ....nothing yet!!!

If if doesn't come today I'm going to do a dispute with PayPal and send her a message letting her know that I did so and how disappointed I am with the customer service!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

@Beachy  It may still come today.  I'm sure its on its way?  

Her direct communication with Customers definitely needs addressing, especially with those placing Large Orders and also with her 1st time Customers.

It's a shame because her sales are good and her size offerings are good.  She really needs to work on Shipping times and CS


----------



## Beachy (Apr 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beachy  It may still come today.  I'm sure its on its way?
> 
> Her direct communication with Customers definitely needs addressing, especially with those placing Large Orders and also with her 1st time Customers.
> 
> It's a shame because her sales are good and her size offerings are good.  She really needs to work on Shipping times and CS



I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

@Beachy
Unfortunately, none of this is new to Bianca.  I know she's heard it all before.

She's been in this game a while.

Just like Soultanicals and others who know their CS is severely lacking.

She probably gets swamped and feels like:

"okay ya'll.....It's coming, it's coming"

But when folks got they money out there like that, it ain't funny.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 18, 2015)

I just ordered a 16oz Strawberry coconut lime oil cleanser. I bought an 8oz before but she upgraded it to a 16oz. Happy she did because I love it. I think I can get 5 uses out of the rest of the one I have. I just want to have another bottle ready for when I run out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2015)

Hopefully, all orders have arrived?  I hope everybody got their stuff.

I plan to get to: Peppermint, Pineapple and The Slip DC'ers sometime soon.


----------



## Beachy (Apr 20, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hopefully, all orders have arrived?  I hope everybody got their stuff.
> 
> I plan to get to: Peppermint, Pineapple and The Slip DC'ers sometime soon.



Nope nothing yet for me! I was really holding out hope it would come last weekend. As I stated I would...... I started the PayPal dispute process. It had me send her an email outlining my complaint... Does that sound right to those that have disputed through PayPal? I was hoping for more.


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 20, 2015)

The order I placed on 4/13 status changed today from "awaiting payment " to "completed".


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2015)

@charmtreese  Sounds like yours is on the way!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2015)

@Beachy

They will see if the Buyer/Seller can work out a mutual agreement first. 

If you say, _you are no longer interested, _chances are they will refund you.

However, if she states via your correspondence she is sending it, sent it, or then send you Tracking # PayPal will wait to see if you receive it and ask you to give the Vendor ample time to send you the item.

Then, the only way you can get refunded, is if the 'item isn't as described'


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 20, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beachy @jerseygurl
> 
> Have you heard anything and have you tried to contact her (again)?????



Nope still waiting. At this point her products have to work a miracle on my hair for me to repurchase.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 20, 2015)

Used The Slip dc on my daughter's natural, cottony, fine 4a hair and got the same results that I did. Meh.

No slip at all. Good moisture. For something called The Slip, I expect at least a liiiittle bit of slip.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 20, 2015)

tiffers said:


> Has anyone tried products from this seller? I swear, I want EVERYTHING!
> 
> Aaaaand there's a sale going on for 25 percent off! I have four items in my cart and my grand total (WITH shipping) is 39 bucks! I read on another forum that shipping was fast, so that's a definite bonus.
> 
> ...




Please report back on how they work! I'm going to *try* to resist for now....highlight the word *TRY!!!!*


----------



## Beachy (Apr 20, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beachy
> 
> They will see if the Buyer/Seller can work out a mutual agreement first.
> 
> ...



Thank you!!
I did specifically state I was no longer interested in receiving the products. I also referenced the emails that were sent to her previously as well as the change in shipping status on the 5th with no product still having been received.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2015)

Beachy said:


> *Thank you!!
> I did specifically state I was no longer interested in receiving the products.* I also referenced the emails that were sent to her previously *as well as the change in shipping status on the 5th with no product still having been received.*



@Beachy
They should (and will) probably refund your money.  Once I said I was no longer interested in the merchandise due to not receiving it in a timely manner, they credited my PayPal.

However, when I filed on x2 different vendors, they both immediately issued Tracking #, which PP then made me wait to see if I received it (finally) and told me the only way they would refund me is to come back in and file using: _"items were not as described" _

Of course I said they weren't, because by that time I was 'over it' and no longer wanted them, so they refunded me.  Either way, you should and probably will, be refunded.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 21, 2015)

I see nothing has changed with this vendor. Such a shame that she can't get her act together after all this time. I moved on two years ago due to these issues and having to do a Paypal dispute.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 21, 2015)

Update:

So last night I sent her another message and this is what she replied back:

*Here is your USPS tracking number. It says your order is in your mailbox 940550369930003795416

Thank you!*

So apparently it was delivered on Saturday while I was at work. It wasn't in my mailbox (Can't fit in it), and it wasn't on my doorstep either. So now what?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 21, 2015)

jerseygurl said:


> Update:
> 
> So last night I sent her another message and this is what she replied back:
> 
> ...


@jerseygurl  Check your PO.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 21, 2015)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I see nothing has changed with this vendor. Such a shame that she can't get her act together after all this time. I moved on two years ago due to these issues and having to do a Paypal dispute.


Yeah I really wanted try her products despite her issues


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 21, 2015)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @jerseygurl  Check your PO.


I don't really have that kind of time but I'll try and check with them. I think I might just let it go and call it a loss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2015)

@jerseygurl 
Yeah, check your P.O.  If it was too big for your box.  They probably have it. 

Mine just leave it on the Porch.

@curlyhersheygirl 
Like I said Mrs, C, she's been at this long enough so none of this stuff is new to her.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 21, 2015)

jerseygurl said:


> I don't really have that kind of time but I'll try and check with them.


@jerseygurl Did you use the tracking# yourself to ensure that it was "delivered" to you? I had an issue with another vendor a few years ago and the tracking# given wasn't for my address.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2015)

@jerseygurl 
When my money is out there, I make the time.  

I hate calling the P.O. when my stuff says "Delivered" and I don't have it.

But I have to track it down, because my money is out there.

It's a hassle for me & them. 

However, a lot of times they will ask me if there it is okay to leave on the Porch or do I have an alternative place to leave it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2015)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Did you use the tracking# yourself to ensure that it was "delivered" to you? I had an issue with another vendor a few years ago and the tracking# given wasn't for my address.*



@curlyhersheygirl  I just thought about that too, Ms. C!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 21, 2015)

jerseygurl said:


> I don't really have that kind of time but I'll try and check with them. I think I might just let it go and call it a loss.



Girl, NO! Don't you waste your money like that!


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 21, 2015)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @jerseygurl Did you use the tracking# yourself to ensure that it was "delivered" to you? I had an issue with another vendor a few years ago and the tracking# given wasn't for my address.


I did check and it says it was "delivered" to which is weird cos I've never had an issue with USPS. Just last week I received a package from my mom, it was left on my doorstep.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @jerseygurl
> When my money is out there, I make the time.
> 
> I hate calling the P.O. when my stuff says "Delivered" and I don't have it.
> ...


I hear you T, I will do that .

Thanks ladies for your concern and advice, I will call them today and find out what the deal is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2015)

@jerseygurl

Yep.  Check the Tracking # she provided to you.

And then if everything 'looks' correct, call your P.O.

I've had to do it more times than I'd like to admit.

Usually, if the carrier is in, they will make them come to the phone and they will tell me, it was too big to leave etc.....

Sometimes, they will leave a Label in my Box telling me I had/have a package etc...and to sign this form if it is okay to leave it on the Porch.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 21, 2015)

Update:

So I went to the main post office where the mail for my area is sorted on the off chance it could be there, but they said that it wasn't there and gave me a number to call. I called the number and no one picked up, then I called a second time and this time a lady answered. Still the same thing that the package was delivered on Saturday. Then she collected my info saying that she would have to talk to the mail carrier to find out exactly where my package was left, then she would call me back. 

Now I'm here getting upset because of some hair products and not being able to concentrate on other stuff I need to do . My neighbors are two men with bald heads and an older lady... hmm who knows


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, this really makes me sad because her products work so well with my hair.  I've already been to target looking for replacements.  I can't be spending money on products that I may or may not get. I guess I will use what I have sparingly and hope that my current order reaches me.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 22, 2015)

Update:

I will be getting a refund and she offered to send another order. And the post office never called me back just like I knew would happen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2015)

@jerseygurl  Dang!  That's terrible. 

I'm glad she offered to make it right for you.

Keep us posted when you finally get your stuff??????????

You need to send it to the Office or a Friend/Family.

Any updates @Beachy @charmtreese  ?  Is your stuff on the way?


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 22, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @jerseygurl  Dang!  That's terrible.
> 
> I'm glad she offered to make it right for you.
> 
> ...



My products haven't shipped yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2015)

@charmtreese  Well, at least you got your 1st order 'fairly' quickly....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 22, 2015)

jerseygurl said:


> Update:
> 
> I will be getting a refund and she offered to send another order. And the post office never called me back just like I knew would happen.


@jerseygurl I'm glad you're getting a replacement. It's a shame the P.O couldn't or wouldn't follow up with you. I would be very careful about having large packages delivered in the future.


----------



## Beachy (Apr 22, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @jerseygurl  Dang!  That's terrible.
> 
> I'm glad she offered to make it right for you.
> 
> ...



Nope nothing ....no response from her from the PayPal email and no email to me personally just waiting for a refund at this point. I'm going to do the escalation with PayPal tomorrow,  I think that 4 days should more than qualify as a reasonable enough time for her to have contacted me back being that I sent the email on Sunday.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 22, 2015)

It's crazy. @charmtreese I hope you get your stuff and you too @Beachy


----------



## carolb21 (Apr 22, 2015)

I ordered on March 19th, and I haven't received anything. I contacted her through her website and now paypal. I want my $64.00 back and will escalate in 4 days just like @Beachy .  She will never be successful if she operates her business this way......


----------



## PJaye (Apr 22, 2015)

I sense an email detailing a family emergency/unexpected health emergency/delay in receiving raw ingredients/swarm of locusts crisis on the horizon from this vendor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2015)

PJaye said:


> I sense an email detailing a family emergency/unexpected health emergency/delay in receiving raw ingredients*/swarm of locusts* crisis on the horizon from this vendor.



@PJaye

You know You Right?


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 23, 2015)

I received my products today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> I received my products today!



@charmtreese 
YAY!


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 23, 2015)

I got my strawberry lime cleanser today


----------



## meka72 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry for the delay! I'm still trying to figure out this new layout and must've missed your post.

Nope, I never received a thing. Not my products and most certainly not responses to emails from me and PayPal about my order. I just escalated the dispute to a claim.



carolb21 said:


> meka72 did you receive your order?


----------



## meka72 (Apr 23, 2015)

I hate to say this but, from my experience, even Soultanicals isn't this bad. Lol. I think it took 21 days (total) for my last ST order to ship. I'm working on business day 26 with HQS.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beachy
> Unfortunately, none of this is new to Bianca.  I know she's heard it all before.
> 
> She's been in this game a while.
> ...


----------



## Beachy (Apr 23, 2015)

I received an email from Bianca this evening stating that she wanted to apologize for the delay in the shipment and that she had reshipped (funny cause I don't think she ever did ship) but anyway she reshipped my order and also shipped me out two of the Brazilian Coco cleansers and I should be on the look out for both packages....not holding my breath!!!

I am responding to PayPal to let them know that I want my money back and have been told by the seller twice before that this order has shipped so this response is not a solution and I will call there attention to the lack of a tracking number being given!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2015)

@meka72 @carolb21 @Beachy @jerseygurl 

Did you all get your stuff?


----------



## meka72 (Apr 29, 2015)

Negative Ghostrider! HQS hasn't responded to the PayPal claim either. I think she has a few more days to do so though. 

I was most excited to try the cowash that folks were raving about. Honestly, I don't even want the products from my earlier (timely) order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2015)

@meka72 

That's too bad.


----------



## carolb21 (Apr 29, 2015)

I received a partial refund, she kept $2.81 for something, not sure what. No correspondence, just the refund which I'm glad to get....... 
I really wanted to try her products, but 35 days is way too long to wait and no correspondence concerning the delay, just awful.....


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 30, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72 @carolb21 @Beachy @jerseygurl
> 
> Did you all get your stuff?


Not yet. She said she would send me the tracking info. Her products must work wonders for people to put up with this mess.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 30, 2015)

According to the day counter, this is how long it has been since I ordered:

43 days
3,715,200 seconds
61,920 minutes
1032 hours
6 weeks, 1 day

I don't understand why she has failed to communicate with me despite 2 emails directly to her and 1 email via PayPal.


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 30, 2015)

meka72 said:


> According to the day counter, this is how long it has been since I ordered:
> 
> 43 days
> 3,715,200 seconds
> ...


Hopefully you could get a refund.


----------



## Beachy (Apr 30, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72 @carolb21 @Beachy @jerseygurl
> 
> Did you all get your stuff?



Yeah I actually got my order last Saturday I was having issues posting (still can't post pictures). Still no sign of my 2 free Cocoa Cleansers (lord knows I'm not holding my breath)!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2015)

meka72 said:


> *According to the day counter, this is how long it has been since I ordered:*
> 
> *43 days
> 3,715,200 seconds
> ...



@meka72



That was just wrong.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 30, 2015)

This is my first PayPal dispute but I would expect to get a refund. At this point, the vendor has no excuse (a) for not timely sending me my order and (b) for not responding to my inquiries about not timely sending me my order. 



ms.blue said:


> Hopefully you could get a refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2015)

@meka72
I hope you filed before the deadline.  I hope you get your Refund.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 30, 2015)

I "think" that I did everything right. I initiated the dispute and planned to give her until the day before the deadline to escalate the dispute to a claim, May 1. But after a few days of silence, I woke up mad and just escalated to dispute. Lol. I think the ball is in her court now.

Does that sound right?



IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> I hope you filed before the deadline.  I hope you get your Refund.


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 30, 2015)

meka72 said:


> I "think" that I did everything right. I initiated the dispute and planned to give her until the day before the deadline to escalate the dispute to a claim, May 1. But after a few days of silence, I woke up mad and just escalated to dispute. Lol. I think the ball is in her court now.
> 
> Does that sound right?


Yes, the ball is definitely on her court now. She will have to prove her side which is impossible for her and if she doesn't respond by the deadline, you would be automatically refunded and the case is closed.


----------



## meka72 (May 4, 2015)

PayPal decided the dispute in my favor. Apparently, this vendor didn't even respond to the dispute.

I couldn't imagine running a business this way (breach of contract, theft by deception, abysmal customer service, etc).

Yeah, I'm ticked. Lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2015)

@meka72
I know she's slow as molasses....but I don't think I can remember a time when she didn't deliver?

Although I can't exactly remember what happened with @curlyhersheygirl ?


----------



## charmtreese (May 5, 2015)

This past wash I used the greaseless moisture and sealed with the 5-day moisture and detangling was a breeze, my hair was so happy.  I’m tempted to place another order for these products while they are still 40% off…but I don’t want to get stiffed!! L  So far,  I have received all of the products that I’ve order.  She even threw in a sample product for free on my last order.  Decisions, Decisions…..


----------



## ms.blue (May 5, 2015)

ms.blue said:


> Just received a phone call from the owner.  She apologized for the lack of communication...something about her servers were down.  Anyways, she said that the cleanser conditioner wasn't a replacement but just a gift and will be sending out my shampoo by this weekend.  I'm really glad that she called to straighten things out.
> IDareT'sHair


Replied to my post lol...anyways, almost 2 months...still no shampoo, tracking #, smoke signal...nothing.  Does she pick and choose who she delivers to or she dgaflack?


----------



## IronButterfly (May 7, 2015)

Oh goodness!  I just placed an order 5 days ago and the status is still saying "awaiting payment" even though I know it's gone through.  She's not answering my inquiries either.  I just found out today the phone number on her site goes to another business.  I hope she's not lying dead in a vat of conditioner, because she usually is quite reliable.


----------



## jerseygurl (May 8, 2015)

I finally received my replacement products yesterday and while she threw in a free full sized leave in conditioner, she missed 2 products. So I had to send another email to her and the waiting begins.

she sent me the tracking number last Friday but didn't actually send out the order till Tuesday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2015)

I'm half-way 'tempted' to try to go for a 3rd GM, simply because things are so topsy-turvy and stuff is still 40%.  (Even though right up in thru here you got to take your chances)

I just don't want to be caught with a 'situation'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2015)

@ms.blue   I'd send her a 'friendly' reminder.

@IronButterfly  Both of my orders said: "Awaiting Payment" Long after I received my stuff.  ITA: I've never known her to just not respond period.  And she has always delivered (regardless of how long)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2015)

I grabbed another 12oz GM and stuck it in a Cart.  I haven't checked out.

I am waiting to see what Hairveda does first.  Since they were on my original M-Day List.

This purchase would be an add-on


----------



## Beachy (May 8, 2015)

So I get my mail yesterday and there's a card from my mailcarrier stating that I had a package that she was unable to deliver because the sender had put insufficient postage on the package. I wasn't expecting anything, especially nothing with a postage due, so imagine my surprise when I saw that the sender was Texture Care Labs aka Hydroquench. So I decided I would go to the post office and check out the size of the package and only pay if I thought it was to my benefit. It was a decent size package so I paid the 4.95 and guess what I found inside.....2 16oz bottles of the Brazilian Cocoa Cleanser!!!!

(On a side note  is anyone else still having trouble uploading pictures?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2015)

@Beachy

Thanks Girlie! 

You just convinced me to grab that other Greaseless Moisture


----------



## Beachy (May 8, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beachy
> 
> Thanks Girlie!
> 
> You just convinced me to grab that other Greaseless Moisture



You are welcome!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2015)

@Beachy  Just checked out

@IronButterfly  It will probably just show up one day lookin' all random, because you weren't expecting it.  In fact, I got no tracking. No nothing.

As I said, she is slow as all get out, CS is 'poor' at best, as far as communication goes, but I've never not known her to just not deliver. 

Regardless how long it takes. 

This Shop is certainly, not for the faint of Heart.


----------



## Beachy (May 8, 2015)

This shop surely isn't for the faint of heart....but I sure am going to enjoy using my cleanser and my honey pineapple DC tonight!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2015)

@charmtreese 
So....Did you end up placing another order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2015)

I noticed several others placed orders. 

So, I guess we'll all wait and see how the Saga continues........


----------



## jerseygurl (May 12, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I noticed several others placed orders.
> 
> So, I guess we'll all wait and see how the Saga continues........



I'm taking down my braids right now and will use her products, if I like them I just might..... I only hope she sends the rest of my products to me, I still haven't heard from her. Her shop really isn't for the faint of heart @IDareT'sHair, but since you and some other ladies are repeat customers, there must be something about her products...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2015)

@jerseygurl
I Guess the key is to Pull Up a Chair, Have a Seat.  And Wait.


----------



## jerseygurl (May 12, 2015)

yes gurl. About to use her conditioner right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2015)

Just got a Shipping Notice for my HQS:
x1 12oz Greaseless Moisture


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2015)

My GM came on Wednesday.


----------



## charmtreese (May 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My GM came on Wednesday.



I was wondering if you received your order yet.  I forgot to place my order, and when I thought about it the sale was over.  I'm  Glad you received your order!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2015)

@charmtreese 

Yep!  Received my last and final order from this Sale.

Not too bad uh?  Thanks for askin'


----------



## PJaye (May 23, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> I was wondering if you received your order yet.  I forgot to place my order, and when I thought about it the sale was over.  I'm  Glad you received your order!



The code for the recent 40% off sale still works.


----------



## charmtreese (May 23, 2015)

PJaye said:


> The code for the recent 40% off sale still works.



Just placed my order.  Thanks again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2015)

@charmtreese 
Glad you placed your order.


----------



## ms.blue (May 27, 2015)

I filed and won my paypal dispute about my missing item from HQS.  I'm officially done with this company.  I wanted to like and support this company but the lack of CS plus the products not working for me just left me with a sour taste.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2015)

@ms.blue 

Glad you got your Money Back.

I really hate you had to go through that.


----------



## ms.blue (May 27, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair ,Thank you.  Sadly though, I was still hoping that I would have a reason to cancel the dispute as I would miraculously receive my item but that didn't happen...oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2015)

@ms.blue

I've had my share of 'bad' Vendors exhibiting 'bad' Behavior.  It is quite maddening to say the least.

And when you have to get a 3rd Party involved, it turns you off further.

Glad you got it resolved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2015)

Can't wait to dig into my Greaseless Moisture.

And I'll also be using HQS Peppermint DC'er as it Heats Up outside.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2015)

I'll be getting to some of this real soon.

Was trying to use up a couple things before I got into these.

I sold "The Slip" and Coconut & Mango DC'ers on the Exchange Forum.

What I have left is:
x2 16oz Cleansing Conditioners (Brazilian Chocolate and Coconut & Lime)
x3 12oz Greaseless Moisture
x1 Peppermint DC'er
x1 4oz Lime & Coconut Oil (open)
x1 8oz Coconut & Mango Oil (open)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2015)

@charmtreese

I see you still hanging with HQS!.......


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 12, 2015)

I have to look through my stash but I have a few things left. Maybe like a few dcs, slip leave in, a cowash left. With me not wearing my hair out as much since I've been wearing wigs it hard to use up most of the stuff I have.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2015)

LOL!! Have you guys run her out of business?  I clicked the link in the original post and got the message 
*Uh oh!*
Sorry, the member you are looking for does not exist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2015)

@Lisa

I hope not.  I need to see what's going on?

ETA:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=Sx-ZN5mx8MAE_3EWrRVwqA&bvm=bv.97653015,d.cWw


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair I guess they have their own website now. I used the one the op had at esty.... http://www.etsy.com/shop/hydroquenchsystems?ref=top_trail


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2015)

@Lisa 
They've had their own website for Years.  She left ETSY a loooooong time ago.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 12, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @charmtreese
> 
> I see you still hanging with HQS!.......



Yeah, I really like a few of her products.  As long as I place the order 3-4 weeks before I run out of the product I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2015)

@charmtreese 

Me Too!  I was surprised to see the Sale was still going on.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 12, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @charmtreese
> 
> Me Too!  I was surprised to see the Sale was still going on.



Oh, my! It's still going on?  This is the longest running sale ever!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2015)

@charmtreese 
I'm half-way tempted to pick up another Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing Conditioner

I AGREE!  It is the longest running Sale evvvvvrrrrrrr


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 12, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @charmtreese
> I'm half-way tempted to pick up another Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing Conditioner
> 
> I AGREE!  It is the longest running Sale evvvvvrrrrrrr



I haven't tried the Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing Conditioner...ummm...maybe I'll start a new cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> *I haven't tried the Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing Conditioner...ummm...maybe I'll start a new cart*.



@charmtreese

The Brazilian Coco and the Coconut & Lime Cleansing Conditioners are my Favs from this Line..


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 19, 2015)

This company has taken my money and not shipped my merchandise I ordered the beginning of July. My order has the nerve to show up pending payment when I check my order status on the site. I will contact Paypal this weekend. I cam e on here to see if anything was going on with health wise but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2015)

@southerncitygirl 
S-L-O-W !

A-S !

M-O-L-A-S-S-E-S !

But my stuff has always gotten here.


----------



## IronButterfly (Aug 20, 2015)

southerncitygirl said:


> This company has taken my money and not shipped my merchandise I ordered the beginning of July. My order has the nerve to show up pending payment when I check my order status on the site. I will contact Paypal this weekend. I cam e on here to see if anything was going on with health wise but that doesn't seem to be the case.


The last time I ordered from her, my order stayed "pending payment" for so long, I threatened to escalate a complaint with paypal.  The next day I got a shipping notice and the products showed a few days later.
I used to stan by this lady, but she's losing credibility with me.  I'd love to take advantage of the 40off, but it comes with too much anxiety.  I don't have money to lose like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2015)

Still haven't used Greaseless Moisture.  Will be using this hopefully sometime soon.


----------



## julzinha (Sep 6, 2015)

Is anyone still using the DCs?


----------



## julzinha (Sep 14, 2015)

Is anyone still using their DCs, I would love recommendations?


----------



## Anaisin (Sep 14, 2015)

julzinha said:


> Is anyone still using their DCs, I would love recommendations?



Yup. The Honey Pineapple and Botanical peppermint are the best. The Slip is also a good one.

The mango one is ineffective on my hair and I never heard good reviews on the Go deep one either


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 15, 2015)

julzinha said:


> Is anyone still using their DCs, I would love recommendations?


I'm trying to finish up the Mango.  It's a great protein condish.  You will feel the protein.  Lots of slip.  The Honey Pineapple is my favorite.  It smells so yummy.  Both HP and the Peppermint are equal, imo.  The Slip is another a nice protein, but I don't think it smells as yummy as the Mango.  It's kind of generic.  I really love the Go Deep for straight up moisture.  However, the scent is generic to me.  I think all of her conditioners have slip to them.   I haven't had any bad experiences with them.
Personally, I would recomment the Mango condish if you are NOT protein sensitive, and the Honey Pineapple.  These are the two I ususally buy.   The HP is a "repair mask", but it has no protein and I find it acts like a moisturizer.  If you like Peppermint and the "tingling" that goes along with it, then you can't lose with that one.  It's another protein free repair mask.  
If I were you, I'd just get sample sizes of all the condishes and use that 40 OFF code if it still works. 
HTH


----------



## trclemons (Sep 25, 2015)

Back in business!! Issuing refunds and continuing the 40% off sale with no restrictions.  Read about my surgery on my new blog site www.bjwdaily.com 


View this email in your browser











*I'm back!! Shipping orders, granting refunds and there's a new Blog!! 
Hey guys! It's been a long sabbatical. I had a Myomectomy in late Spring to remove a fibroid tumor and the website wasn't supposed to be taking orders during my recovery, although some slipped through. I explain the entire surgery process ( plus pictures, they're graphic so this is a heads up) as well as my plan to compensate all who were inconvenienced by my absence on my new blog site. The blog can be accessed from the main Hydro Quench Systems website as well... I've also extended the 40% off sale (No Restrictions) as I know lots of people weren't placing orders, due to a lack of response.  I apologize. I'll be calling my customers and emailing you guys throughout the weekend. 
http://www.bjwdaily.com*
*Thank you for all of you support and well wishes!!  Please be sure to check out the blog site. *

*- Bianca *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2015)

@southerncitygirl @ms.blue

FYI


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes,  bout to buy something I just do not need!


----------



## Anaisin (Sep 25, 2015)

Getting the honey pineapple and botanical peppermint dc's. Also a sample size of the shampoo


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 25, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @southerncitygirl @ms.blue
> 
> FYI


I'm glad her surgery was successful and I'm sorry she went through something like this.  I wish her the best but I would not be purchasing from her again.  Her products contain a certain ingredient high on the list that my hair does not like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2015)

ms.blue said:


> I'm glad her surgery was successful and I'm sorry she went through something like this.  I wish her the best but I would not be purchasing from her again.  Her products contain a certain ingredient high on the list that my hair does not like.



@ms.blue

Did you end up getting your refund?


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 25, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ms.blue
> 
> Did you end up getting your refund?


Yes by filling a paypal dispute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2015)

@ms.blue 
Yes, I remember now.


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 26, 2015)

Just bought: 

1x Botanical Peppermint Coconut Conditioning Repair Mask 
1x Coconut Mango Hydrating Mask 
1x Double Duty Texture Enchancing Leave In Conditioner
1x Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Repair Mask (Protein Free

Really did not need any of this stuff, but I really do like her products.  If she's back on her game, then I'm going to support her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2015)

@IronButterfly

So will I. (Support her). I hope now that she has that issue taken care of, she is back on her game.

Not sure what to get?  I may get a Cleansing Conditioner or another Greaseless Moisture?  Not sure. 

But I'm itching to buy something.

If I don't get any HQS, I may pick up another BoBeam DC'er instead.


----------



## trclemons (Sep 26, 2015)

I took the plunge and bought the only 3 sample products I don't have in my stash:

1 = Go Deep Conditioner

1 = Coconut Mango Lime Oil

1 = White Tea & Lemon Clarifying & Detangling Shampoo

I wish she offered sample sizes for all of her products because I am not willing to commit to the larger size cleansing conditioners without testing to see if my hair likes them first.  Oh well, I will keep watching in hopes that she will eventually offer them in sample sizes.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 26, 2015)

I wanted the 5 day moisture but it's not available!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2015)

@charmtreese 
Have you tried that one before Charm?

I haven't tried it.  (makes a mental note).  Wonder when she'll restock?

Her Sales usually last a long time, so we may be able to pick it up before her Sale ends.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 27, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @charmtreese
> Have you tried that one before Charm?
> 
> I haven't tried it.  (makes a mental note).  Wonder when she'll restock?
> ...



Yes, it's my one of my favorite products from her line.  It's really just a Shea butter mix, I like it because it works well on wet and dry hair, last a really long time, and it  keeps moisture in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2015)

@charmtreese

I've never looked at that product.  Will look at it.  Hopefully, it will be back in Stock soon.

Thank you for your Review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2015)

Lovin' the Greaseless Moisture


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 8, 2015)

Shipping is on point, too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2015)

Greaseless Moisture really does what it says!  Moist Hair for days w/o the slightest feel of 'Grease'.

Huge Hit!


----------



## trclemons (Oct 10, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Greaseless Moisture really does what it says!  Moist Hair for days w/o the slightest feel of 'Grease'.
> 
> Huge Hit!



I love the Greaseless Moisture and you don't need to use much to get some amazing moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2015)

trclemons said:


> *I love the Greaseless Moisture and you don't need to use much to get some amazing moisture*.



@trclemons

So True. 

And it's Lasting Moisture too!


----------



## movingforward (Oct 10, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> I wanted the 5 day moisture but it's not available!



That's what I want.  I would HIGHLY recommend the product.  Even my friend with the extremely dry hair rave about the product.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 10, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Greaseless Moisture really does what it says!  Moist Hair for days w/o the slightest feel of 'Grease'.
> 
> Huge Hit!


I miss this product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2015)

@Babygrowth

Unbelievably good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2016)

@charmtreese

Almost time for me to pull out my Greaseless Moisture


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @charmtreese
> 
> Almost time for me to pull out my Greaseless Moisture




Great minds think alike! I just pulled this out of my stash the other day

Speaking of this line, since the gel in my hair flaked (Cantu smh) I'm about to use my Strawberry lime cleanser. 

Also I'm not buying any new products until I lower my stash so I'm trying not to use up my favorite gels (Camille Rose & Eco styler) so I'm about to try their Puttyful gel again. Didn't like it when I first tried it


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @charmtreese
> 
> Almost time for me to pull out my Greaseless Moisture



I Have 1 jar left!  I think I'm going to pull mine out too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2016)

charmtreese said:


> *I Have 1 jar left!  I think I'm going to pull mine out too!*



@charmtreese
It's excellent. 

You know I never did get to get any 5 day Moisture.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 29, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair  You're not missing anything.  She's have a BOGO sale on some products.  This sale has going on for a while.  I was tempted but you know...


----------



## PJaye (Mar 29, 2016)

^^^ I thought that was a leftover xmas sale that she never took down.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @charmtreese
> It's excellent.
> 
> You know I never did get to get any 5 day Moisture.



I wasn't really impressed  with my last jars of 5 day moisture.  They didn't have the whipped texture the first jars I received had, the smell was off and the profomance wasn't the same.  With the first few jars I purchased, I was able to spread the product easily through wet hair, the last jars did not spread easily, and kind of just clumped up.  Not sure what happened with the last batch, but I don't think I will be repurchasing.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 29, 2016)

PJaye said:


> ^^^ I thought that was a leftover xmas sale that she never took down.



I don't know what sale it is.  All I know is it's been going on for awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2016)

charmtreese said:


> *I wasn't really impressed  with my last jars of 5 day moisture.  They didn't have the whipped texture the first jars I received had, the smell was off and the profomance wasn't the same.  With the first few jars I purchased, I was able to spread the product easily through wet hair, the last jars did not spread easily, and kind of just clumped up.  Not sure what happened with the last batch, but I don't think I will be repurchasing.*


@charmtreese
Thanks for this.  I won't be purchasing.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 30, 2016)

Used the Greaseless Moisture & Puttyful "anti gel". My hair is so soft but laid like I used Eco styler gel. I wear buns btw


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2016)

Pulled my Greaseless Moisture out and put it back.  Will wait until it gets warmer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2016)

Not sure what happened to HQS?  I need to pull up her site. 

But I am saving my Greaseless Moisture (just in case) HQS is on the verge of become extinct.

@charmtreese  Have you tried to purchase anything lately?


----------



## trclemons (Jun 26, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not sure what happened to HQS?  I need to pull up her site.
> 
> But I am saving my Greaseless Moisture (just in case) HQS is on the verge of become extinct.
> 
> @charmtreese  Have you tried to purchase anything lately?



I love the Greaseless Moisture & 5 Day Moisture, but you're scaring me about extinction because she's been really quiet lately.  I just checked her website and she's having a BOGO sale, so I am going to stock up on both just in case.  Plus, I ended up getting $35 off because I spent over $75, so my order ended up being $48.50 ($58.50 with shipping).

*SALE*





*BOGO 7 pc Sample Pack *
_$25.00_





Compare 
Add To Cart



*BOGO Botanical Peppermint Coconut Conditioning Repair Mask*
_$12.50_




Compare 
Add To Cart



*BOGO Coconut Mango Hydrating Mask*
_$18.50_




Compare 
Add To Cart



*BOGO Greaseless Moisture*
_$15.00_




Compare 
Add To Cart



*BOGO The Slip - Silk Protein Hydrating Conditioner*
_$16.50_




Compare 
Add To Cart



*Coconut Lime Oil & Cleanser Gift Set *
_$29.99_


----------



## PJaye (Jun 26, 2016)

trclemons said:


> I love the Greaseless Moisture & 5 Day Moisture, but you're scaring me about extinction because she's been really quiet lately.  I just checked her website and she's having a BOGO sale, so I am going to stock up on both just in case.  Plus, I ended up getting $35 off because I spent over $75, so my order ended up being $48.50 ($58.50 with shipping).
> 
> *SALE*
> 
> ...



This BOGO sale ad has been up since Xmas 2015.  Check to see if it's still valid before purchasing.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 27, 2016)

I've found replacements for all of the products I love except for the Greaseless Moisture. I feel like I need to stock up soon. Nothing compares to it so far & I also think she'll shut down in the near future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2016)

@trclemons 
When did you make your purchase?


----------



## trclemons (Jun 27, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons
> When did you make your purchase?



Last night.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 27, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> I've found replacements for all of the products I love except for the Greaseless Moisture. I feel like I need to stock up soon. Nothing compares to it so far & I also think she'll shut down in the near future.



What are your repalcements?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2016)

I no longer see the Brazilian Chocolate Cleansing Conditioner listed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2016)

@trclemons 

Please let me know when you receive Ship Notice.

Thanks!


----------



## Ajna (Jun 29, 2016)

PJaye said:


> This BOGO sale ad has been up since Xmas 2015.  Check to see if it's still valid before purchasing.



Did not work for me.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I no longer see the Brazilian Chocolate Cleansing Conditioner listed?



It's still there.  Try this link:  http://www.hydroquenchsystems.com/cocoa-kisses-brazilian-cocoa-honey-cleansing-conditioner/.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2016)

Ajna said:


> *Did not work for me.*



@Ajna  Interesting?  @trclemons  What did you do to get to work?


----------



## trclemons (Jun 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ajna  Interesting?  @trclemons  What did you do to get to work?



On the homepage, it is listed at the bottom under the "Featured Products" section.  You can also type "cocoa" in the search feature and get it as well.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons
> 
> Please let me know when you receive Ship Notice.
> 
> Thanks!


Will do!


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not sure what happened to HQS?  I need to pull up her site.
> 
> But I am saving my Greaseless Moisture (just in case) HQS is on the verge of become extinct.
> 
> @charmtreese  Have you tried to purchase anything lately?



No, I've given up on HQS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2016)

trclemons said:


> *On the homepage, it is listed at the bottom under the "Featured Products" section.  You can also type "cocoa" in the search feature and get it as well.*



@trclemons 
LOL.  I saw the Brazilian Chocolate.  Thanks.

No, I meant what did you do to get the B1G1 to work for @Ajna


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2016)

charmtreese said:


> *No, I've given up on HQS!*



@charmtreese 
I 'may' see how it works out for @trclemons and 'maybe' place a small order. 

I have several products left (various).


----------



## trclemons (Jun 30, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons
> LOL.  I saw the Brazilian Chocolate.  Thanks.
> 
> No, I meant what did you do to get the B1G1 to work for @Ajna



Oooohhhh  I just clicked on the product and added it to my cart.  When you view the description of the item in the cart, it will have "BOGO" in front of it.


----------



## Ajna (Jun 30, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Oooohhhh  I just clicked on the product and added it to my cart.  When you view the description of the item in the cart, it will have "BOGO" in front of it.



So wait is it 2 for $12.50 or 2 for $25? So this is what I get:
BOGO Botanical Peppermint Coconut Conditioning Repair Mask
$25.00
Quantity added: 2

Cuz in my mind it should be 2 for $12.50.


----------



## Missjaxon (Jul 1, 2016)

Ajna said:


> So wait is it 2 for $12.50 or 2 for $25? So this is what I get:
> BOGO Botanical Peppermint Coconut Conditioning Repair Mask
> $25.00
> Quantity added: 2
> ...



@Ajna

When you add 1 you get 2 for 12.50. You will receive 4 for 25 if you order a quantity of 2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2016)

Okay...I went out on a Ledge and grabbed up x2 12oz Jars of Greaseless Moisture.

Will let you know when it ships etc......


----------



## Ajna (Jul 1, 2016)

Missjaxon said:


> @Ajna
> 
> When you add 1 you get 2 for 12.50. You will receive 4 for 25 if you order a quantity of 2.



Ok thanks, I will give it a shot and see what happens


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2016)

Feelin' a little "Antsy" about my recent purchase.  Emailed Tuesday, no response back yet.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 7, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Feelin' a little "Antsy" about my recent purchase.  Emailed Tuesday, no response back yet.



Remember that was normal. At least for others. The biggest complaint was slow shipping in this thread & everywhere else. 

I never had those problems for whatever reason when I used to order though. My stuff always shipped really fast


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2016)

@Anaisin

Thank you for your response.

I've been buying from her since she 1st launched.  Yes, I'm well aware of all the issues. 

Since I have ordered from her since the very beginning, I do expect a certain level of CS, which makes me feel some kind of way about this recent purchase.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 7, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Feelin' a little "Antsy" about my recent purchase.  Emailed Tuesday, no response back yet.



After reading your post tonight, I texted her and she responded a minute later and said she would be shipping products this weekend.  Also, she said she will be more active in the coming week and will update everyone on what has been going on.

Her number is (708) 308-2969.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you @trclemons I ordered the GM as well.


----------



## vevster (Jul 8, 2016)

There are so many lines out there. I don't know why y'all dealing w this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2016)

trclemons said:


> *After reading your post tonight, I texted her and she responded a minute later and said she would be shipping products this weekend.  Also, she said she will be more active in the coming week and will update everyone on what has been going on.*



@trclemons 
Thank you for checking into this.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 8, 2016)

vevster said:


> There are so many lines out there. I don't know why y'all dealing w this.



I haven't had a problem with this company yet, but if I do, I will definitely keep it moving.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2016)

Been using GM. 

I have 1/2 Jar in my Fridge, which I thought was an full unopened jar until yesterday. 

So, hopefully, things are being processed and ultimately shipping out soon.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 10, 2016)

GM worked great as a dc


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> *GM worked great as a dc*



@Anaisin
I saw your post.  I'm intrigued.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2016)

Soooo, how are things going with this merchant right about now? I understand she had some issues that she worked out but how are things with her now? Anyone? @IDareT'sHair, @trclemons, @Anaisin? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2016)

@Aggie
We are still waiting on Notification for Shipment(s)


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah... Still no word.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks @IDareT'sHair and @flyygirlll2


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2016)

trclemons said:


> A*fter reading your post tonight, I texted her and she responded a minute later and said she would be shipping products this weekend.*



@trclemons

Still no word?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2016)

@flyygirlll2 @rileypak 
I called the #provided above.  Mailbox is full and cannot accept any messages at this time.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 12, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair Ughhhhhh .  Thanks for calling. Did you try texting her as well? I thought this was her cell phone?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Ughhhhhh .  *Thanks for calling. Did you try texting her as well? I thought this was her cell phone?*



@flyygirlll2

No I did not.  Maybe you can try to?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 12, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair I just texted her a minute ago. I mentioned that myself and a couple of ladies from the forum purchased products and want to know when she's planning on shipping them out. 

I'll let you ladies know if she responds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2016)

@flyygirlll2
Thank you so much.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 12, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons
> 
> Still no word?


No, but I just texted her again.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 12, 2016)

trclemons said:


> No, but I just texted her again.



She responded and said she is shipping everything tomorrow and will throw in a free 4 oz Greaseless Moisture.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 12, 2016)

@trclemons Thank you for texting her as well. I didn't receive a response.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2016)

trclemons said:


> *She responded and said she is shipping everything tomorrow and will throw in a free 4 oz Greaseless Moisture.*



@trclemons
Maybe a Freebie for you but what about errbody else that purchased from her? 

And what happened to errthang was shipping this past weekend?

#lessonlearnt.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 13, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair Exactly. She first said she was shipping everything last week . I mean really...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2016)

@flyygirlll2
Unacceptable.  That's what I get for making spontaneous irrational purchases.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 13, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair It is unacceptable. I'm so annoyed with this but I should have known better. I need to learn how to curb impulse buying smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2016)

I just went on & filed a PP Dispute. 

I done got tired nah.  Just gimme my coins back so I can spend them elsewhere. 

Unresponsiveness to inquiries is "_just so too many thangs_."

We'll see if I get a response.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons
> Maybe a Freebie for you but what about errbody else that purchased from her?
> 
> And what happened to errthang was shipping this past weekend?
> ...



I told her I conveyed her message about shipping products over the weekend and none of the ladies in the hair care forum has received a shipping notice.  Then, I asked her how did she want me to respond to everyone and she said she was shipping everything today and everyone would receive a free 4 oz Greaseless Moisture.

I am trying to keep hope alive, but if I don't receive a shipping notice this week, I will file a claim with PayPal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2016)

trclemons said:


> *I am trying to keep hope alive, but if I don't receive a shipping notice this week, I will file a claim with PayPal.*


@trclemons
Thank you so much for staying on top of this for us.  

I really like "B" a lot and had nothing but good experiences from her and her Company/Products in the past, but she has been MIA for most of 2016 like another poster mentioned, which gives me serious pause.

I filed the dispute.  Still haven't heard anything back from her, so maybe it will still come.


----------



## Jenaee (Jul 14, 2016)

I emailed her twice and texted her about a typo in my shipping address. She never responded and now she updated my order to completed. If my package doesn't arrive by tomorrow, I'm filing a dispute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2016)

I received an update email, but no response to my PP Dispute.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I received an update email, but no response to my PP Dispute.


@IDareT'sHair 

How long ago did you place your order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2016)

@Aggie
July 1st


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> July 1st



@IDareT'sHair 
Oh wow, that is long. She must really be busy or "sick" again ay?  Unacceptable timing on her part. If she needs help, she should really consider hiring some people.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2016)

@Aggie
Or simply suspend taking orders if you know you cannot get them out in a timely manner. 

Or, respond to questions from your customers in a timely fashion.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Or simply suspend taking orders if you know you cannot get them out in a timely manner.
> 
> Or, respond to questions from your customers in a timely fashion.


@IDareT'sHair

I totally agree. 

I ordered a few things on the 11th and my order status on her website is "Awaiting Payment" but my paypal account is indicating that she has my money. What is that about?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2016)

@Aggie
Not sure?  I guess you are in the same boat as the rest of us "dummies" that ordered.


----------



## meka72 (Jul 14, 2016)

This happened to me last year, April 2015.  I had the same "Awaiting Payment" message for my order number. I emailed asking her was there an issue and provided her the PP transaction number. I received no response. I think I ended up emailing her 3 times and she never responded. I filed a PP dispute. She never responded to that. I got my refund and refused to buy from this vendor again. 

I couldn't quite figure out how she decided which orders to fulfill and which emails to respond to. Other people were communicating with her, yet my emails were ignored. Other people's orders were processed without any problems. Yet my order remained unfulfilled. She had me wondering if she was one of my relatives and that stuff was personal. Lol. 

I hope you ladies receive your products or refunds without too much more hassle. 




Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I totally agree.
> 
> I ordered a few things on the 11th and my order status on her website is "Awaiting Payment" but my paypal account is indicating that she has my money. What is that about?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2016)

@meka72 
Too many stories like this.

It was an impulse purchase.  I should have followed my instincts and KIM. 

I could have spent those dollars elsewhere.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @meka72
> Too many stories like this.
> 
> It was an impulse purchase.  I should have followed my instincts and KIM.
> ...



I'm going to give her the 7 days recommended by paypal and if she does not respond to me by then, I will file a paypal dispute and get my money back.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 15, 2016)

I have only had good experiences with Bianca. I hate that she is doing this.  She has some good products.  Her conditioners detangle my hair easily and make my curls pop.  I love the Moisture Rich Poo ( you can just feel the moisture).  This is so far the best poo.  I also love the puttyful and the GM(not the smell).


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2016)

*Hydroquench Systems Order Update:*

I texted Bianca today about our products at 12:50pm and she responded at 1.31pm. I told her that I wasn't very fond of being ignored as a customer and that she should at least try to answer her customers queries even if she says products will ship in 2 weeks, 3 weeks, just say something! Don't just ignore us because doing so only hurts her business. I told her we want to support her but she has to meet us halfway.

Could you believe it but she actually *called* me back. Naturally I was shocked because I wasn't actually expecting a response.

I asked her about the shipping timeline of our products and that there was a major concern on the forum in regards to it. She indicated that she will be shipping out products this weekend and that she had suffered a nervous breakdown which she will tell us all about soon.

Well we will see how this goes. I will give her a little more time now that she actually called me back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *I asked her about the shipping timeline of our products and that there was a major concern on the forum in regards to it. She indicated that she will be shipping out products this weekend*



@Aggie
I thought it was shipping out last weekend?

I really like her a lot, but at this point, I have zero confidence.

Truthfully, I should have known better because her company has not really been active and has had the same Sale up since 2015.

I have no one to blame but myself.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I thought it was shipping out last weekend?
> 
> I really like her a lot, but at this point, I have zero confidence.


She said she had a nervous breakdown. I don't think she is strong enough to run her business. She certainly can't seem to keep up with the customers demands. Idk...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *She said she had a nervous breakdown. I don't think she is strong enough to run her business. She certainly can't seem to keep up with the customers demands. Idk...*



@Aggie
That is probably why her web-page hasn't changed since 2015.

Again, I say, she should 'suspend' sales until she feels up to dealing with demanding PJ's like us......

I feel bad for her and wish her well.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That is probably why her web-page hasn't changed since 2015.
> 
> Again, I say, she should 'suspend' sales until she feels up to dealing with demanding PJ's like us......
> ...


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes we are quite demanding and I agree, she should suspend sales until she can handle it better .


----------



## winterinatl (Jul 15, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yes we are quite demanding and I agree, she should suspend sales until she can handle it better .


I haven't followed this closely, but read enough to start coveting the Greasless Moisture. I won't purchase because this is too much drama for some hair stuff.

I wonder if she could just go ahead and sell her business? Then she could cash out, and relax...and we could get the product!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2016)

winterinatl said:


> I haven't followed this closely, but read enough to start covering the Greasless Moisture. I won't purchase because this is too much drama for some hair stuff.
> 
> I wonder if she could just go ahead and sell her business? Then she could cash out, and relax...and we could get the product!


Now there's a thought that just might work as long as it is someone responsible and customer service-minded.


----------



## meka72 (Jul 16, 2016)

I nominate @IDareT'sHair! We would get great products and customer service. 



Aggie said:


> Now there's a thought that just might work as long as it is someone responsible and customer service-minded.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 16, 2016)

I agree that she should have suspended sales and not have the website up and running if she's having personal issues. I wish her the best and I feel bad for her situation if it's the truth, however, money was still sent to her for these products and she's been saying she's going to ship since last week which still hasn't happened.

I too, blame myself for this impulse purchase. I should have just KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2016)

meka72 said:


> *I nominate! We would get great products and customer service.*



@meka72
That would be a Firm, but Polite NO......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2016)

@trclemons

Did you get your order?


----------



## trclemons (Jul 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons
> 
> Did you get your order?



I forgot to swing by the post office today.  I will check tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2016)

@trclemons
The reason I'm asking is because I did the B1G1 Free Greaseless Moisture (12oz) and only received x1.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons
> The reason I'm asking is because I did the B1G1 Free Greaseless Moisture (12oz) and only received x1.



Did you text her?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 21, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair I recieved the package today and I got 2 GM and a 4 oz of White Tea & Lemon 5 Day Moisture. Honestly, you need to get your money back because you're supposed to get another jar. I was even mad when I read that you only recieved 1.

Even if these products work for my hair, it will suck because I don't want to buy anything from her after this situation.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 21, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons
> 
> Did you get your order?


I received an email that my order was complete on July 14th and I checked my P.O. Box today and I still have not received my order.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 21, 2016)

Received my package. Same sample as @flyygirlll2.

I'm not purchasing from HQS again. Don't need the stress and I can take my dollars elsewhere.

So sorry @IDareT'sHair that you're having all these troubles. It's just terrible. Terrible


----------



## trclemons (Jul 21, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair I recieved the package today and I got 2 GM and a 4 oz of White Tea & Lemon 5 Day Moisture. Honestly, you need to get your money back because you're supposed to get another jar. I was even mad when I read that you only recieved 1.
> 
> Even if these products work for my hair, it will suck because I don't want to buy anything from her after this situation.


She said she was sending everyone a free GM, so you should have received 3.  I was really trying to work with her, but I am waving the white flag of surrender because I can't do it anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2016)

@rileypak @flyygirlll2 @trclemons
I just called & talked to her.  

She is sending me another one out this weekend. *cough* where have I heard that before?


----------



## trclemons (Jul 21, 2016)

Jenaee said:


> I emailed her twice and texted her about a typo in my shipping address. She never responded and now she updated my order to completed. If my package doesn't arrive by tomorrow, I'm filing a dispute.



Did you receive your products?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 21, 2016)

@trclemons Yeah, I thought we were all getting 3 GM. Whatever. This whole situation has been annoying as hell seriously. From having to contact her by phone and ect... just too much. 

@IDareT'sHair Weekend huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Weekend huh? *



@flyygirlll2
Yup.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2016)

Nothing new on my package from her either. I am still waiting for my package but I'm still mad that @IDareT'sHair didn't originally get her complete order from her. I am pretty broiling mad and I am hoping she didn't do that to me.


----------



## Jenaee (Jul 21, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Did you receive your products?



Yes, I received the products in the mail today.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 27, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @flyygirlll2 @trclemons
> I just called & talked to her.
> 
> She is sending me another one out this weekend. *cough* where have I heard that before?


Did you receive notification that she shipped your other GM yet?

BTW:  I checked my P.O. Box this morning and I still have not received my products.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2016)

I just escalated my dispute into a claim and now I wait for a response from either HQS or paypal within the next 10 days.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 27, 2016)

@trclemons  Still nothing?! Did you file a PP dispute?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2016)

trclemons said:


> *Did you receive notification that she shipped your other GM yet?  BTW:  I checked my P.O. Box this morning and I still have not received my products.*



@trclemons

No I have not.  And to be perfectly honest with you, I wasn't counting on it. 

Put it this way, I'll be surprised if it shows up.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 27, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @trclemons  Still nothing?! Did you file a PP dispute?


I have been trying not to send her over the edge, so I have not filed a PP dispute yet.  I will text her and give her until next week before I file.


----------



## KinkyRN (Jul 28, 2016)

Reading this thread is sad. Trying to support small businesses will backfire on you. She just don't know y'all don't play about your products or your money!


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 28, 2016)

trclemons said:


> I have been trying not to send her over the edge, so I have not filed a PP dispute yet.  I will text her and give her until next week before I file.


Last yr, I had to file a paypal dispute because after I believe 2 months, she still didn't ship the missing item that she promised.  Doesn't make sense to give her the benefit of the doubt when she doesn't seem to care about providing what you paid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2016)

@ms.blue @trclemons @flyygirlll2 @rileypak
It's quite scary to think that somebody that might _'potentially' go over the edge_, is actually formulating products.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 28, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair That's true. This entire process with this vendor has been a terrible experience.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2016)

@flyygirlll2
For me, both her and Honey's Handmade have been a living nightmare.

But I wish them both godspeed. 

Because I know I won't see 1) my additional product from hqs 2) my refund from Honey's Handmade.

Lesson Learnt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2016)

@Aggie @trclemons

Anything?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @trclemons
> 
> Anything?


@IDareT'sHair 

 Nada! Still waiting


----------



## trclemons (Jul 31, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Nada! Still waiting


Ditto. 

I even texted her on Wednesday to let her know I received a complete notice on July 14th, but had not received my products.  She said she would check the shipping information because she mailed my products.  

I haven't heard anything else from her, since she went to "check".  But, if my products aren't at my P.O. Box on Thursday, I am filing a PP claim.  I'm not interested in working this out, I just want my refund because I am like Birdman:  I'm finished and I'm done!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 31, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I even texted her on Wednesday to let her know I received a complete notice on July 14th, but had not received my products.  She said she would check the shipping information because she mailed my products.
> 
> I haven't heard anything else from her, since she went to "check".  But, if my products aren't at my P.O. Box on Thursday, I am filing a PP claim.  I'm not interested in working this out, I just want my refund because I am like Birdman:  I'm finished and I'm done!!!


Me too. 

My dispute and claim are in with Paypal already and they are waiting for her to respond, but 4 days later, and nothing from her there either. She has until August 6th, and paypal will let me know what my next step will be.


----------



## trclemons (Aug 1, 2016)

I received a personal call from Bianca today saying that she was unable to track my package, but she is sending a new shipment out today and will send me the tracking number. 

If I don't have a tracking number or my products by this Thursday, I will proceed with my PP claim on Thursday night.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 1, 2016)

@trclemons I have a feeling she did not send out the package as originally stated. My head is spinning from reading all this mess surrounding this vendor SMH.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

trclemons said:


> I received a personal call from Bianca today saying that she was unable to track my package, but she is sending a new shipment out today and will send me the tracking number.
> 
> If I don't have a tracking number or my products by this Thursday, I will proceed with my PP claim on Thursday night.


This girl really has too many issues and should not be doing any kind of business whatsoever. I am sick and tired of all her sad stories and I don't want to hear any of them anymore.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @trclemons *I have a feeling she did not send out the package as originally stated.* My head is spinning from reading all this mess surrounding this vendor SMH.




Agreed!


----------



## PJaye (Aug 1, 2016)

Didn't I tell  y'all not to order from this heifer because her site looked dormant and abandoned?  Didn't I?  Y'alls is hardheaded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2016)

PJaye said:


> *Didn't I tell  y'all not to order from this heifer because her site looked dormant and abandoned?  Didn't I?  Y'alls is hardheaded.*



@PJaye
Yup.

You Did.


----------



## Ajna (Aug 1, 2016)

My package came on Saturday.
I had completely forgotten about it. She left out one of the conditioners - I think everything was buy one get one free but I ended up with nine so I am like whatever.
Hopefully yours will come as well


----------



## trclemons (Aug 1, 2016)

PJaye said:


> Didn't I tell  y'all not to order from this heifer because her site looked dormant and abandoned?  Didn't I?  Y'alls is hardheaded.


I repent for my disobedience and I will definitely listen to you next time.


----------



## PJaye (Aug 1, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> Yup.
> 
> You Did.





trclemons said:


> I repent for my disobedience and I will definitely listen to you next time.



Aw, I'm just teasing in order to inject a bit of levity into this tragic situation.  There's nothing to repent; we've all received less than stellar service over the years. Besides, this vendor is a hoot, and has difficulty meeting demands even when she's alert and all of the lights are on upstairs.  She's the one that needs to be ashamed and repentant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2016)

I think it's been x2 weeks, since she said she would be sending out my addition. 

I knew I'd probably never see it.

@PJaye


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 2, 2016)

Someone came in my Facebook group promoting her talking about great CS. Shut down in 3-2....


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 2, 2016)

@Saludable84 Lies and fairytales... No ma'am


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 2, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Lies and fairytales... No ma'am



I'm not with the sheeeeets. They did this with HH and I'm like no. Not today. I'm one of 4 admins so I can't approve every request. But I can stop you charlatans in your tracks. I'm not about taking people money, but you taking people money and not doing what you supposed to bring doing.


----------



## trclemons (Aug 2, 2016)

I received a shipping notice today.  I'll let you know if ALL of my products were shipped.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 2, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Someone came in my Facebook group promoting her talking about great CS. Shut down in 3-2....



What's your FB group?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2016)

*Okay here it goes:*

I called and texted Bianca a few times and she has literally put me on ignore. I used Whatsapp and could see her online but she refuses to even open my messages and read them. I think she put me on 'ignore'. I'm really annoyed about this. I told her that I already escalated my Paypal dispute into a claim and that she has not even responded to the claim and that I need her to respond and refund me my funds.

Nothing! Absolutely nothing from her. This is definitely deliberate on her part. She does not value her customers at all. I can't wait for the 6th of August to see what Paypal will do about this.


----------



## PJaye (Aug 2, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *Okay here it goes:*
> 
> I called and texted Bianca a few times and she has literally put me on ignore. I used Whatsapp and could see her online but she refuses to even open my messages and read them. I think she put me on 'ignore'. I'm really annoyed about this. I told her that I already escalated my Paypal dispute into a claim and that she has not even responded to the claim and that I need her to respond and refund me my funds.
> 
> Nothing! Absolutely nothing from her. This is definitely deliberate on her part. She does not value her customers at all. I can't wait for the 6th of August to see what Paypal will do about this.



If she doesn't respond to PayPal by close of business on the 6th, they will immediately refund all of your money back to you.  And, she deserves a good punch in the face for her behavior.  I will forever side eye anyone that patronizes this heifers business in the future.   She doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2016)

PJaye said:


> If she doesn't respond to PayPal by close of business on the 6th, they will immediately refund all of your money back to you.  And, she deserves a good punch in the face for her behavior.  I will forever side eye anyone that patronizes this heifers business in the future.   She doesn't deserve it.


listen, I told her I would let everyone here know what she did to me and so many others in this forum alone. God only know how many countless others she is doing this to. So sad . 

She will never see another red copper from me.


----------



## Colocha (Aug 2, 2016)

As I sadly use up the last of my Greaseless Moisture... 

That's such a shame. Hope everything gets sorted @Aggie.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2016)

Colocha said:


> As I sadly use up the last of my Greaseless Moisture...
> 
> That's such a shame. Hope everything gets sorted @Aggie.


Thank you sweetie  I hope so too.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 3, 2016)

Aggie said:


> listen, I told her I would let everyone here know what she did to me and so many others in this forum alone. God only know how many countless others she is doing this to. So sad .
> 
> She will never see another red copper from me.



I was given her number and told if I order from her, just call her and I should have no issues with my order.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> I was given her number and told if I order from her, just call her and I should have no issues with my order.


I hope you don't do anything crazy like that. She rarely answers that phone if she know you're calling about an order that ALREADY made with her and paid for. Once your money is in her hands, that's it! You can kiss your hard earned dollars goodbye.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 3, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *Okay here it goes:*
> 
> I called and texted Bianca a few times and she has literally put me on ignore. I used Whatsapp and could see her online but she refuses to even open my messages and read them. I think she put me on 'ignore'. I'm really annoyed about this. I told her that I already escalated my Paypal dispute into a claim and that she has not even responded to the claim and that I need her to respond and refund me my funds.
> 
> Nothing! Absolutely nothing from her. This is definitely deliberate on her part. She does not value her customers at all. I can't wait for the 6th of August to see what Paypal will do about this.


She never responded to my claim and I was rewarded by paypal so hopefully you will get the same result.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

ms.blue said:


> She never responded to my claim and I was rewarded by paypal so hopefully you will get the same result.


Thank you so much. This gives me hope of getting my money back.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 3, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I hope you don't do anything crazy like that. She rarely answers that phone if she know you're calling about an order that ALREADY made with her and paid for. Once your money is in her hands, that's it! You can kiss your hard earned dollars goodbye.



You saw that emoticon? I am not playing with fire. I should not have to do alladat.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> You saw that emoticon? I am not playing with fire. I should not have to do alladat.


Whew! Well alright then.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 3, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Whew! Well alright then.



What's sad is I want to try her greaseless moisture


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 3, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> What's sad is I want to try her greaseless moisture



Me too


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 3, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Me too



I got a cart full of goodies. But a sister hasn't texted me back


----------



## meka72 (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm sorry but this vendor is the absolute worst.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> What's sad is I want to try her greaseless moisture


Oooh don't do it @Saludable84 . Not even one small order. I really would like to punch her in the nose, but thankfully I'm not a violent person


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 3, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Oooh don't do it @Saludable84 . Not even one small order. I really would like to punch her in the nose, but thankfully I'm not a violent person





I made a cart and the total for 8 items is delicious. Oh man. I feel like, I already know I won't get it til Christmas, so I can blame myself but I really am just anxious to give APB my money. 

I texted that fool. She still ain't text me back. I already don't like her


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> I made a cart and the total for 8 items is delicious. Oh man. I feel like, I already know I won't get it til Christmas, so I can blame myself but I really am just anxious to give APB my money.
> 
> I texted that fool. She still ain't text me back. I already don't like her


 My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 6, 2016)

Guess who texted me back. She said her site is down


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 6, 2016)

@Saludable84 *Dead* at that text back....


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 6, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 *Dead* at that text back....



Girl, she said that phone was off. Let me just post the pic here


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 6, 2016)

@Saludable84 You know what....  That's some mess right there.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 6, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 You know what....  That's some mess right there.



It gets better


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2016)

@flyygirlll2
She don't need to be having no Back to School nothin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2016)

Ask me if I ever got my missing 12oz Greaseless Moisture.....


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Girl, she said that phone was off. Let me just post the pic here


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> It gets better


I repeat


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

I gatta go see what paypal is doing about my claim.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 6, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I gatta go see what paypal is doing about my claim.



You better. Or find Chucky to summon Dembala to get her. She playing. The site will be disabled tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Okay I just checked and Paypal just gave me a tracking number left by Bianca I presume and want to know how I'd like to proceed? What do you ladies suggest I do? Should I still request my funds because I went on USPS to try and track the package and USPS is saying this:

Tracking Number: 9405503699300371203894





*error*

The Postal Service could not locate the tracking information for your request. Please verify your tracking number and try again later.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> You better. Or find Chucky to summon Dembala to get her. She playing. The site will be disabled tonight.


What is the number you have for her @Saludable84? I need to see if the new number will work for me because that tracking number she gave Paypal does not exist.

I mean like "What the hell?"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2016)

@Aggie 
Tell them the Tracking Number doesn't exist.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Tell them the Tracking Number doesn't exist.


I tried to but I'm not having any luck. I don't know where to put that info on paypal site.

Paypal sent me an email earlier today that I JUST checked and here is what they are saying:

*Buyer's Transaction ID: 44513108TV200213T*

The seller responded to our request for shipment tracking information. We
still need to investigate and confirm this information, but we wanted to
share the seller's response with you:

Tracking Company: USPS
Tracking Number: 9405 5036 9930 0371 2038 94

No further action on your part is required at this time. We will continue
our investigation, and contact you with any updates.

If you received your item, you can cancel your claim. To do so, copy the
link below and paste it in a web browser window.  Please follow the
instructions when the web page appears.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Should I relax for now and wait to hear from Paypal then?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2016)

Go to Contact them.  They will give you a Pass Code for a Phone Convo.  @Aggie


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

I think that means it hasn't hit usps system yet and should update in 24.hours.  meaning she generated it but didn't drop it off.yet.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Go to Contact them.  They will give you a Pass Code for a Phone Convo.  @Aggie


yes I did that but all I'm talking to is a stupid machine that doesn't understand what I want to do. How do I speak to a live person?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2016)

I would still be tryna' get my money back.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I think that means it hasn't hit usps system yet and should update in 24.hours.  meaning she generated it but didn't drop it off.yet.


Thanks but this does not even make me feel better. I want my money back NOW!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2016)

@Aggie
Usually once you put in the Pass Code, you usually get a Live Person.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Is there even a live person that speaks with you? This is my first time having to do this.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 6, 2016)

Aggie said:


> What is the number you have for her @Saludable84? I need to see if the new number will work for me because that tracking number she gave Paypal does not exist.
> 
> I mean like "What the hell?"


708-308-2969


----------



## trclemons (Aug 6, 2016)

I just checked on my tracking and it has been delivered, so I will check Monday to see if I have all of my products.

This has been one big unnecessary fiasco, so when her site goes down, she needs to just let it stay down.  Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Finally! I just got a live person on the phone and I'm waiting for them to refund so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 6, 2016)

@Saludable84 @IDareT'sHair hotmess.com she knows she certainly has no business whatsoever doing any sale. I can't


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> 708-308-2969


 that's the number that I have for Bianca. She does not answer my calls or texts to that phone anymore. The very first time she did, but after realizing that I was someone who was waiting a year and a century for my order, she never answered any other follow up calls or texts from me.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 6, 2016)

Aggie said:


> that's the number that I have for Bianca. She does not answer my calls or texts to that phone anymore. The very first time she did, but after realizing that I was someone who was waiting a year and a century for my order, she never answered any other follow up calls or texts from me.



They got some nerve. That's probably why the phone was off.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Okay Paypal assured me that they'll get my refund to me by Monday or Tuesday. I feel a lot better now.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2016)

Can you believe that that heifer Bianca still did not refund my money? I gatta be honest, this still makes me boiling mad that she insist on ignoring my requests to cancel that order and refund me my money. I mean, really?

Here's the tracking information for my package:

Tracking Number: 9405503699300371203894





*in-transit*

Expected Delivery Day:* Thursday, August 11, 2016* 



*Product & Tracking Information*
*Postal Product:*

Priority Mail 2-Day™
*Features:*


USPS Tracking®

Up to $50 insurance included
Restrictions ApplyPriority Mail Insurance info icon


*DATE & TIME
STATUS OF ITEM
LOCATION*
August 9, 2016 , 8:07 pm

Arrived at USPS Origin Facility



CHICAGO METRO HUB

Your item arrived at our CHICAGO METRO HUB origin facility on August 9, 2016 at 8:07 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.

August 9, 2016 , 6:56 pm

Departed Post Office

ITASCA, IL 60143

August 9, 2016 , 4:31 pm

Picked Up

ITASCA, IL 60143

August 7, 2016

Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS


----------



## meka72 (Aug 9, 2016)

@Aggie, I hope PayPal gives you your money back ASAP. 

Wayment...did she try to send off your package before PayPal could process a refund?


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 9, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Can you believe that that heifer Bianca still did not refund my money? I gatta be honest, this still makes me boiling mad that she insist on ignoring my requests to cancel that order and refund me my money. I mean, really?
> 
> Here's the tracking information for my package:
> 
> ...


Oh she is being slick!  Refuse the package and escalated the claim.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2016)

meka72 said:


> @Aggie, I hope PayPal gives you your money back ASAP.
> 
> Wayment...did she try to send off your package before PayPal could process a refund?


@meka72 

Yes exactly! That's exactly what she's doing and that's why I'm so mad.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2016)

ms.blue said:


> Oh she is being slick!  Refuse the package and escalated the claim.


@ms.blue 

I already escalated it into a claim but Paypal is giving her an opportunity to complete my order since she generated a tracking # before the 10 days was up. Now I'm pissed.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 9, 2016)

Her website still open.


----------



## meka72 (Aug 9, 2016)

This chick is an abso-freaking-lute mess! I hope anyone considering purchasing from her takes heed of the experiences in this thread particularly these latest shenanigans.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2016)

Agreed, she is really crazy I think


----------



## trclemons (Aug 10, 2016)

trclemons said:


> I just checked on my tracking and it has been delivered, so I will check Monday to see if I have all of my products.
> 
> This has been one big unnecessary fiasco, so when her site goes down, she needs to just let it stay down.  Unbelievable!!!


Well, Bianca did not disappoint.  I received most of my order, except the Cocoa Brazilian Cleansing Conditioner (the most expensive item I ordered).  Instead, she sent me the Coconut Strawberry Cleansing Conditioner & a 5 Day Moisture Twisting Butter, which I did not order.  Oh & that free Greaseless Moisture she promised, nowhere to be found.

I texted her about my cleanser and if she does not respond, then I'm sure PayPal will.  I have been very patient with this lady, but now I'm getting really pissed off.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 11, 2016)

So..... I just got a text back. Website is not closed and orders will be sent out next week  Now is the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> So..... I just got a text back. *Website is not closed and orders will be sent out next week  Now is the time.*



@Saludable84
What orders?

Now is the time for what?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> What orders?
> 
> Now is the time for what?



To find her!!!!

She said the site is still open. So I asked her when orders would be shipped if I order and she said Wednesday Thursday. So...... I can order and have my purchase by the weekend but people still waiting months? In curious


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

@Saludable84 
So, what do you plan on getting?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> So, what do you plan on getting?



My cart still there. I'm scared of her. 

How do you contact new people but still have others waiting.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm officially 

Today Paypal sent me this but I really didn't want these products anymore - I just wanted my money back instead. I would have preferred to spend my funds with NG or APB or even SSI. We shall see if this package actually gets to me.

*Your seller has provided shipment tracking information in response to your claim. We used the shipping company's online tracking service and found that it confirms delivery of the merchandise. As a result, this case has been closed. We're happy we were able to help you resolve this issue.  *

Transaction Details

Case number: PP-004-967-226-752

Seller's name: Texture Care Labs

Seller's email: [email protected]

Seller's transaction ID: 18189522RV506141S

Transaction date: 11 July 2016

Transaction amount: -$51.75 USD

Your transaction ID: 44513108TV200213T


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

@Aggie
I would be too.  What did you get for $51.00?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I would be too.  What did you get for $51.00?



Probably a lot of stuff. 

So @Aggie you never received anything?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh and check this out, Bianca only need you to file a claim with paypal to put fire under her butt to ship your products to you. So my suggestion, dispute at 7 days after ordering and then a week later, escalate your dispute into a claim and within that week you should see some movement of your package with the shipping company. Maybe that's how it has to be done to get your package from her.

We'll see if my package is actually complete or not once it gets to me so that's another headache I would have to deal with.

Here's what USPS has on their site for my package from HQS:


On Time
Expected Delivery Day: Thursday, August 11, 2016 



*Product & Tracking Information*
*Postal Product:*

Priority Mail 2-Day™
*Features:*


USPS Tracking®

Up to $50 insurance included
Restrictions ApplyPriority Mail Insurance info icon



*DATE & TIME
STATUS OF ITEM
LOCATION*
August 11, 2016 , 8:43 am

Delivered, To Agent



HALLANDALE, FL 33009 

Your item has been delivered to an agent at 8:43 am on August 11, 2016 in HALLANDALE, FL 33009.

August 11, 2016 , 8:41 am

Sorting Complete

HALLANDALE, FL 33009 

August 11, 2016 , 7:48 am

Arrived at Post Office

HALLANDALE, FL 33009 

August 10, 2016 , 9:27 pm

Arrived at USPS Destination Facility

OPA LOCKA, FL 33054 

August 9, 2016 , 8:07 pm

Arrived at USPS Origin Facility

CHICAGO METRO HUB 

August 9, 2016 , 6:56 pm

Departed Post Office

ITASCA, IL 60143 

August 9, 2016 , 4:31 pm

Picked Up

ITASCA, IL 60143 

August 7, 2016

Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I would be too.  What did you get for $51.00?




Here's what I ordered @IDareT'sHair. I put the total price so you can see the actual breakdown of the sale and shipping cost.

*Your Order Contains...*

4oz Trial Size   (Choice: The Slip - Deep Conditioner)

BOGO 7 pc Sample Pack

BOGO Greaseless Moisture

BOGO The Slip - Silk Protein Hydrating Conditioner

Cocoa Kisses Brazilian Cocoa & Honey Twisting Creme

Subtotal: $76.75 USD
Discount: -$35.00 USD
Shipping: $10.00 USD
Grand Total: $51.75 USD
Payment Method: PayPal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

@Aggie
That's messed up.  What did you get?

ETA:  Got it.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Probably a lot of stuff.
> 
> So @Aggie you never received anything?


Not yet, @Saludable84

My package arrived at the courier in Florida this morning so I may not get a notification for payment from them until tomorrow. Once I've paid (online), then I can go and pick it up from the courier here in the Bahamas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *Your Order Contains...*
> 
> *4oz Trial Size   (Choice: The Slip - Deep Conditioner)*
> 
> ...



@Aggie
Never tried these.  I had "The Slip" Several times but Swapped or Sold it w/o trying.

I need to look at the 7 pc Sample.  Isn't it a bunch of scented Coconut Oil(s)?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Never tried these.  I had "The Slip" Several times but Swapped or Sold it w/o trying.
> 
> I need to look at the 7 pc Sample.  Isn't it a bunch of scented Coconut Oil(s)?



@IDareT'sHair 

No it's this one:







*The sample set includes 1 of each:*

Greaseless Moisture

The Slip - Hydrating Conditioner

Coconut Mango Repair Mask

Botanical Peppermint Coconut Repair Treatment

Puttyful - The Anti Gel

White Tea & Lemon 5 Day Moisture

Coconut Lime Oil


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair 

I figure by getting the 4 oz samples free, each product will yield 8 ounces and that's enough to last me a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

@Aggie
Yeah, I just went out there and looked at it.  Nice collection.

Many I have never tried like the 5 Day Moisture, Puttyful.

I still have a Jar of the Botanical Peppermint DC'er (I think)?  If I didn't Swap it.

My "Big" Thing with this Line was the Cleansing Conditioners & The Greaseless Moisture.  And I liked the fact that you could get from 4oz to 16oz sizes, which was another selling point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *I figure by getting the 4 oz samples free, each product will yield 8 ounces and that's enough to last me a while*.



@Aggie 
That's all you probably shoulda' bought was that 7pc B1G1 Sample Set.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, I just went out there and looked at it.  Nice collection.
> 
> Many I have never tried like the 5 Day Moisture, Puttyful.
> ...


@IDareT'sHair 

If only she had her act together, she could make a lot of money just from us here alone. We've proven that when we like a product AND the merchant selling said product, that we buy until the inventory is OOS! We keep merchants we like in business.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That's all you probably shoulda' bought was that 7pc B1G1 Sample Set.


@IDareT'sHair 

I know in hind site I agree with you, but you know me, I had go sneaking around on the site, looking at every sub product topic just to see. That never works out for me .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

@Aggie
We've supported her over the years (you can see that by the date of this thread) when she 1st Launched on ETSY. 

So, she knows how we get down.

However, she has gotten worse over the years.  Her behavior & business practices have steadily gone downhill.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 11, 2016)

The slip conditioner was pure garbage on my hair.  I gave the conditioner to my mother and she gave me back (this woman will keep anything lol)...I ended up giving the conditioner to my sister's friend.  What annoyed me was that the ingredient list she had on the website did not match the container.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

ms.blue said:


> *The slip conditioner was pure garbage on my hair.  I gave the conditioner to my mother and she gave me back (this woman will keep anything lol)...I ended up giving the conditioner to my sister's friend.  What annoyed me was that the ingredient list she had on the website did not match the container*.



@ms.blue
Whoever I swapped it with probably trashed it too...... 

Um...Sorry Gurl. *whoever got it*


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> We've supported her over the years (you can see that by the date of this thread) when she 1st Launched on ETSY.
> 
> So, she knows how we get down.
> ...


@IDareT'sHair 

I Know for sure that was the first and the last opportunity I will be giving her. She gets one pass, and that was it!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

ms.blue said:


> The slip conditioner was pure garbage on my hair.  I gave the conditioner to my mother and she gave me back (this woman will keep anything lol)...I ended up giving the conditioner to my sister's friend.  What annoyed me was that the ingredient list she had on the website did not match the container.


@ms.blue

Thanks for sharing. This tells me I might have to doctor it up a bit or use it as a prepoo with some kind of melted butter  or some hot ceramide oil to it. I really wished I had ordered some marshmallow root powder or burdock root powder to boil and add the mucilage to it to get me some slip with it. I might still get some though

ETA:

I'll try it straight up first to see how my hair likes it then doctor it up if it's not good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

@Aggie
She's had x4 years (I just went back to look at the date of this thread).  And like I said, we've supported her greatly while her CS, follow-through etc...has steadily declined over the years.

I use to go hard in the paint for her Cleansing Conditioners especially for Summer, but after last Summer when folks could barely get their orders, I started to look at a lot of other options. 

I still have x1 16oz Coconut Lime Cleansing Conditioner which I considered a Staple.

I should have KIM.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank y'all for reminding me to stay with my tried and true. This whole thread has turned into something catastrophic.


----------



## trclemons (Aug 11, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> So..... I just got a text back. Website is not closed and orders will be sent out next week  Now is the time.


Yeah, she told me my missing product would be mailed on Wednesday.  We'll see...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> She's had x4 years (I just went back to look at the date of this thread).  And like I said, we've supported her greatly while her CS, follow-through etc...has steadily declined over the years.
> 
> I use to go hard in the paint for her Cleansing Conditioners especially for Summer, but after last Summer when folks could barely get their orders, I started to look at a lot of other options.
> ...




There are no more opportunities to make a great first impression for me.   It.Is.Over!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Thank y'all for reminding me to stay with my tried and true. This whole thread has turned into something catastrophic.*



@NaturallyATLPCH
Nah...You don't wanna fool with this.....

Not even worth the unnecessary aggravation.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 11, 2016)

Aggie said:


> There are no more opportunities to make a great frist impression for me.   It. Is.Over!


Gurrrrrl take ya coins to APB and Naturale Grow!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Yeah, she told me my missing product would be mailed on Wednesday.  We'll see...


@trclemons 

I sure hope and pray you get your package


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Nah...You don't wanna fool with this.....
> 
> Not even worth the unnecessary aggravation.


So sad though. She started out so good. I loved her Cleansing Conditioners.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Gurrrrrl take ya coins to APB and Naturale Grow!


@NaturallyATLPCH,

Thank you so much for tooting the praise of APB and others that are worth having my coins. I'm going to have some Jakeala products added to the list next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So sad though. She started out so good. I loved her Cleansing Conditioners*.



@NaturallyATLPCH
I use to STANS for those Cleansing Conditioners.  They were an Absolute Summer Fav

But, after wondering last Summer if I would ever get it, I didn't even bother to order this Summer.

We went through the same thing last summer, but I think everyone finally got their orders.

She's increasingly gotten bad.

And got the nerve to be Talmbout "A Back to School Sale"


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 11, 2016)

@Aggie 
Jakeala is a stellar vendor


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2016)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @Aggie
> Jakeala is a stellar vendor


Awesome! This is good news @curlyhersheygirl


----------



## meka72 (Aug 11, 2016)

I agree with y'all about The Slip. It was garbage. I use it to detangle with, along with some oils and some AVJ. 



ms.blue said:


> The slip conditioner was pure garbage on my hair.  I gave the conditioner to my mother and she gave me back (this woman will keep anything lol)...I ended up giving the conditioner to my sister's friend.  What annoyed me was that the ingredient list she had on the website did not match the container.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> She's increasingly gotten bad.
> 
> And got the nerve to be Talmbout "A Back to School Sale"



This right here has me 

I'm gonna pee-pee on myself.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 11, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH,
> 
> Thank you so much for tooting the praise of APB and others that are worth having my coins. I'm going to have some Jakeala products added to the list next.



Oh yes, Jakeala is great too.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 13, 2016)

Okay I picked up my HQS package from the courier this afternoon and I actually don't have to scream my head off. She actually got my order right plus she gave me one extra sample of Greaseless Moisture. So for now I am happy BUT that doesn't mean I will be reordering from her. I learned my lesson - just don't go through this again!


----------



## trclemons (Aug 14, 2016)

I just tried my Cocoa Brazilian Twisting Crème and I love it.  I am so upset because I have to find a replacement.  

Oh well, the search will continue because I refuse to go through this tomfoolery again.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 14, 2016)

trclemons said:


> I just tried my Cocoa Brazilian Twisting Crème and I love it.  I am so upset because I have to find a replacement.
> 
> Oh well, the search will continue because I refuse to go through this tomfoolery again.


@trclemons 

I know right. I bought this twisting creme too


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2016)

The HQS Greaseless Moisture really is very good at moisturizing my hair. I really like that one so far. I mean I have endless curl definition for days .


----------



## trclemons (Aug 15, 2016)

Aggie said:


> The HQS Greaseless Moisture really is very good at moisturizing my hair. I really like that one so far. I mean I have endless curl definition for days .


She has good products.  It's just a shame her customer service is so horrendous. 

I like the GM, all of the coconut lime oils, 5 day moisture & cocoa Brazilian twisting crème.  I heard the cocoa Brazilian CW is good too, so hopefully she will mail it to me this week and I will report back on it.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2016)

trclemons said:


> She has good products.  It's just a shame her customer service is so horrendous.
> 
> I like the GM, all of the coconut lime oils, 5 day moisture & cocoa Brazilian twisting crème.  I heard the cocoa Brazilian CW is good too, so hopefully she will mail it to me this week and I will report back on it.


@trclemons 

Have you gotten ANY of the products that you ordered from her last month when you posted that BOGO sale?


----------



## trclemons (Aug 15, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @trclemons
> 
> Have you gotten ANY of the products that you ordered from her last month when you posted that BOGO sale?



Yes, I received everything except my cocoa Brazilian CW & she is supposed to send it out this week.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Yes, I received everything except my cocoa Brazilian CW & she is supposed to send it out this week.


That's great. I'm glad


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2016)

I still have not received my "missing" 12oz Greaseless Moisture.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 16, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still have not received my "missing" 12oz Greaseless Moisture.



 

Welp. She has lost a likely-would-have-been customer. Based on what everyone is saying about that product, it might have really helped my hair. But as frustrated as I get with my hair issues, I'm not even going to START down this road with this vendor.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2016)

Okay I'm not crazy about the Puttiful but my two nieces that have fully relaxed hair loves it a lot so I gave the 2 sample jars to them, They said it has great hold without flakiness plus they are using it as an edge control. They like it even more than their actual edge control. I sure hope they stay away from my stash of other goodies.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2016)

Ladies,

Bianca actually called me and said she was just seeing my message that I sent her a couple weeks before my package got here to me. She said she had NO access to her website because her Web Designer got up and just left without showing her how to get into her own website  - this I don't believe because ain't no way I'm going to have a website and not be able to get into it from the administrator point of view.

She really has a lot of serious issues, and is trying desperately to get back on her feet, or "so she said." She said she will be closing down the site on Saturday and putting it back up in September. She said she had lost everything and is now getting it together with her life and her business.

I agreed that she should put stuff out of stock until she can get everything back in perfect order before trying to sell all alone with no one to help her. I also told her that it's not that I'm callous or anything but when I've spent my money for products, I want my products. If you can't handle it, then put stuff out of stock until you get it all together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2016)

@Aggie
I seriously doubt I'll ever get my missing product.  *That stinks*


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I seriously doubt I'll ever get my missing product.  *That stinks*


@IDareT'sHair

I'm so sorry about this. Bianca talked with me for at least 15 minutes. She has some serious issues going on in her life. She even said she was living in a hotel for a month because her aunt who she was living with foreclosed her house and all her products, ingredients, equipment, everything was lost and she had to start all over again. 

Hence the nervous breakdown she had. She ended up essentially homeless. I really think she needs to pray hard and get real close to God because He is the only one that can help her - provided she told me the truth of course.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2016)

@Aggie, I feel really bad for her if it is true. It seems like something happened because have been saying she has been pretty ok. I'm only giving her the BOTD because when I was trolling, she told me not to order. I didn't even know you could text a vendor. 

I hope she gets it together because from what I have tried, I've liked. I didn't care for her stuff in the beginning but I have no issues with her stuff now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm so sorry about this. Bianca talked with me for at least 15 minutes. She has some serious issues going on in her life. She even said she was living in a hotel for a month because her aunt who she was living with foreclosed her house and all her products, ingredients, equipment, everything was lost and she had to start all over again.
> 
> Hence the nervous breakdown she had. She ended up essentially homeless. I really think she needs to pray hard and get real close to God because He is the only one that can help her - provided she told me the truth of course.



Wow. I said a prayer for her. What a tough situation. Glad to know these details. Hope she can recover!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> @Aggie, I feel really bad for her if it is true. It seems like something happened because have been saying she has been pretty ok. I'm only giving her the BOTD because when I was trolling, she told me not to order. I didn't even know you could text a vendor.
> 
> I hope she gets it together because from what I have tried, I've liked. I didn't care for her stuff in the beginning but I have no issues with her stuff now.


@Saludable84 

I hope she gets it together too because I already like a few of her products myself and I know that Greaseless Moisture is a potential holy grail. If I can be assured that she will get back on her feet, I won't need another moisturizer for sure.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow. I said a prayer for her. What a tough situation. Glad to know these details. Hope she can recover!


Yeah me too after she told me her plight. She needs all the prayers she can get.


----------



## KinkyRN (Aug 18, 2016)

I still think I'll wait for a LHCF thumbs up after her relaunch. Been lurking to see how all this plays out. Regardless of her circumstances and trials you all are still out of your money and don't have the products. Sorry not sorry!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)

KinkyRN said:


> I still think I'll wait for a LHCF thumbs up after her relaunch. Been lurking to see how all this plays out. Regardless of her circumstances and trials you all are still out of your money and don't have the products. Sorry not sorry!



Wait:
Why can't she return the money since she can't get the product out?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wait:
> Why can't she return the money since she can't get the product out?


I pay via Paypal so if she couldn't deliver my products, Paypal would have gotten my funds back. I got all of my products.


----------



## KinkyRN (Aug 19, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wait:
> Why can't she return the money since she can't get the product out?


I don't know, but from what I have read and understood she is promising extra products and sending out tracking numbers. Has anyone asked her for a refund?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 19, 2016)

KinkyRN said:


> I don't know, but from what I have read and understood she is promising extra products and sending out tracking numbers. Has anyone asked her for a refund?


I have asked but I had put through a claim with Paypal and they checked with her. After that, I got a tracking number that seemed to be bogus at first, but paypal stayed on it and confirmed that it was legit and next thing I know, she sent all of my products. But it was just the hassle of having to put through the claim in order to expedite the shipping of my products that annoyed me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I have asked but I had put through a claim with Paypal and they checked with her. After that, I got a tracking number that seemed to be bogus at first, but paypal stayed on it and confirmed that it was legit and next thing I know, she sent all of my products. But it was just the hassle of having to put through the claim in order to expedite the shipping of my products that annoyed me.



 I see YOU in that avi @Aggie


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I see YOU in that avi @Aggie



She BAE now


----------



## Aggie (Aug 19, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I see YOU in that avi @Aggie



@shawnyblazes and @Saludable84 

Thank you loves. I had just gotten my hair professionally straightened and thought I'd sneak a pic of it. It doesn't look like that when I do it


----------



## Aggie (Aug 19, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> She BAE now


@Saludable84 

Your curls are nice and lovely and elongated in your avi as well. How did you get it to hang like that?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> Your curls are nice and lovely and elongated in your avi as well. How did you get it to hang like that?



Girl, that's soaking wet hair. That's the ONLY time my hair looks like that. Nothing I've used it try can recreate that.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 19, 2016)

This vendor has been through the ringer, back, and through it again. She's had health issues and the whole 9. I just want her to get herself together before she sells anymore stuff. I like the Coconut Lime oil and want to try some other stuff. However for as long as this thread has been around, I have only ordered once because she has had really bad CS issues since the get go...sort of along the lines of Soultanicals.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 19, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Girl, that's soaking wet hair. That's the ONLY time my hair looks like that. Nothing I've used it try can recreate that.


 okay I hear ya.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2016)

Still never received my other 12oz Jar of Greaseless Moisture


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still never received my other 12oz Jar of Greaseless Moisture


I don't think that's coming . This really sucks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *I don't think that's coming . This really sucks!*



@Aggie
Yeah, I gave up on that one weeks ago.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, I gave up on that one weeks ago.


@IDareT'sHair

Honestly, if she gets her life and act together, her business could do so well, just from us here alone . 'Cause you know we PJs love our products, especially if the price and CS is right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2016)

@Aggie
Yeah, I supported her when she 1st launched (on Etsy) and stuck with her throughout the years she's been in business.

Truthfully, last year things started getting a little "rocky" with her.

I was especially a STANs of her Cleansing Conditioners - especially since they were 16oz bottles and performed well.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Yeah, I supported her when she 1st launched (on Etsy) and stuck with her throughout the years she's been in business.
> 
> Truthfully, last year things started getting a little "rocky" with her.
> ...


@IDareT'sHair 

I didn't know her cleansing conditioners were really good. Hmm, perhaps something to consider when she gets back firmly on her feet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *I didn't know her cleansing conditioners were really good.* Hmm, perhaps something to consider when she gets back firmly on her feet.



@Aggie
I loved them.  I still have an unopened 16oz of the Coconut & Lime.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 6, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair if you want, I can send you my GM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2016)

@flyygirlll2
No, that's okay. But thank you so much.

I have one and a 4oz.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 6, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair if you want, I can send you my GM.



I was going to offer as well. 

After earlier this year, I put my stuff away. I know my cousin and I went crazy. After she started acting up a bit, I just slowly used what was open and put the rest away. I've been eying the pineapple coconut lime, so I put her on BF list hoping she gets it together. Really hoping. Really hoping and praying.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> I was going to offer as well.
> 
> After earlier this year, I put my stuff away. I know my cousin and I went crazy. After she started acting up a bit, I just slowly used what was open and put the rest away. I've been eying the pineapple coconut lime, so I put her on BF list* hoping she gets it together. Really hoping. Really hoping and praying*.


You and me both @Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2016)

@Saludable84
I like the Oils - I've had the Coconut & Lime and the Pineapple Mango one?

They are really great for detangling and they smell amazing.

ETA:  I'd like to get some Cleansing Conditioners but definitely hesitant.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I like the Oils - I've had the Coconut & Lime and the Pineapple Mango one?
> 
> They are really great for detangling and they smell amazing.


I bought that coconut & lime oil because of you @IDareT'sHair. You're right, it really does smell so good.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 6, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair that might be it. I just know it has pineapple. I've been eyeing it for a while now. I want it so bad. 

@Aggie  I figure one or two items won't kill me but it's still my money. Her website isn't closed. I'm still very scared based on the last fiasco but I would hate to see another good company go under  she's got to get her sheeeeeet together.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> @IDareT'sHair that might be it. I just know it has pineapple. I've been eyeing it for a while now. I want it so bad.
> 
> @Aggie  I figure one or two items won't kill me but it's still my money. Her website isn't closed. I'm still very scared based on the last fiasco but I would hate to see another good company go under  she's got to get her sheeeeeet together.


@Saludable84 

I couldn't agree more. I really hate that she is so bad at her customer service skills right now.


----------



## trclemons (Sep 7, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still never received my other 12oz Jar of Greaseless Moisture



Yeah, I never received my Cocoa Brazilian Cleansing Conditioner.  I am going to file a PP claim for a refund because that product was almost $30.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 7, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Yeah, I never received my Cocoa Brazilian Cleansing Conditioner.  I am going to file a PP claim for a refund because that product was almost $30.


I think this is showing OOS on the site @trclemons becuase I was interested in it too.


----------



## trclemons (Sep 9, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Yeah, I never received my Cocoa Brazilian Cleansing Conditioner.  I am going to file a PP claim for a refund because that product was almost $30.



Bianca is supposed to give me a refund tonight.  If she doesn't, I will get it through PP.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Bianca is supposed to give me a refund tonight.  If she doesn't, I will get it through PP.


Great! I hope she comes through for you.


----------



## trclemons (Sep 10, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Great! I hope she comes through for you.


I received my refund, so this nightmare is finally over!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 10, 2016)

The last few pages of this thread read like a crazy ex girlfriend


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2016)

trclemons said:


> I received my refund, so this nightmare is finally over!


Good for you @trclemons


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> The last few pages of this thread read like a crazy ex girlfriend


Agreed .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2016)

@trclemons
I wonder why she just didn't go ahead and send your product?


----------



## trclemons (Sep 10, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons
> I wonder why she just didn't go ahead and send your product?


Well it started with she was waiting on the ingredients; then, she said she was making it; and finally, she claimed she didn't have a bottle for it.   

She sent a coconut strawberry cleansing conditioner and a 5 day moisture butter that I did not order and I think she was hoping I would accept those items and not ask for the Brazilian cocoa cleansing conditioner I really did order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2016)

trclemons said:


> *She sent a coconut strawberry cleansing conditioner and a 5 day moisture butter that I did not order and I think she was hoping I would accept those items and not ask for the Brazilian cocoa cleansing conditioner I really did order.*



@trclemons 
 Oh Oooookay.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 11, 2016)

I always wondered: at any point, did she reformulate. 

In the way beginning, I got a few items from the Exchange Forum and I hated them. Gave em to my cousin and she would order and I would take and try stuff here and there. The only thing ever consistent was GM.


----------



## Luxlii (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello all, I am looking for a less expensive sub for Qhemet moisturizers. I am willing to try this vendor (pj desperation). The gm with its gross creepy name sounds like a good fit. How long is shipping taking right now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2016)

@iluvmario 

I would 'personally' advise against you making this move for obvious reasons stated throughout this thead.

You will be spending your money and taking a big risk.  Purchase at your own risk.


----------



## leona2025 (Oct 12, 2016)

SOOOOOOOOO Idk if its been mentioned, but there's a new website. lol Anyone try to order recently? I've been wanting to try for years, but these bad reviews keep  me from it.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 12, 2016)

leona2025 said:


> SOOOOOOOOO Idk if its been mentioned, but there's a new website. lol Anyone try to order recently? I've been wanting to try for years, but these bad reviews keep  me from it.


  Whew!!!   Let me go read my Bible because you almost made me cuss.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 12, 2016)

Pity, the ingredients for Greaseless Moisture are perfect together with no allergens.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 12, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> Pity, the ingredients for Greaseless Moisture are perfect together with no allergens.


Greaseless Moisture is a great product and so is the Cocoa Brazilian Twisting Crème and I heard the Cocoa Brazilian Cleansing Conditioner is good too.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 12, 2016)

@trclemons  Your picture changed when I refreshed; it scared me.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2016)

Sharpened said:


> @trclemons  Your picture changed when I refreshed; it scared me.


 Me too!


----------



## leona2025 (Oct 13, 2016)

So that's a no? The new site looks great


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2016)

What's the url?


----------



## leona2025 (Oct 13, 2016)

Its already down. Lol What did yall do. http://www.hydroquenchsystems.com/


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 13, 2016)

leona2025 said:


> Its already down. Lol What did yall do.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2016)

I saw that URL. I thought y'all were saying there is a new, functioning one. Uh oh!


----------



## leona2025 (Oct 13, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I saw that URL. I thought y'all were saying there is a new, functioning one. Uh oh!


When I clicked it yesterday it was working and taking orders. IDk what happened.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2016)

leona2025 said:


> When I clicked it yesterday it was working and taking orders. IDk what happened.



Wow!


----------



## trclemons (Oct 31, 2016)

leona2025 said:


> So that's a no? The new site looks great


I just checked back to see the new site and it's still saying down for maintenance.  It will be interesting to see if it ever comes back up.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2016)

trclemons said:


> I just checked back to see the new site and it's still saying down for maintenance.  It will be interesting to see if it ever comes back up.


Oh wow. That's not good


----------



## Aggie (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey yawl, HQS site is back up and it still looks the same but the BOGO deals are all gone. I know this because Bianca sent me an email stating that the site was back up and that she was aware that I had gotten a refund with my last order on her site but that she will send the products anyway If I so desire. So guess what? I said yes since I'm not paying for them anyway. 

I might as well get something for my pain and suffering, right? I really do miss having that Greaseless Moisture on back up. I'm on my last jar as it stands. I think I had ordered like 6 of them so I'll be good for a long while IF they arrive to my doorstep .


----------



## trclemons (Dec 7, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Hey yawl, HQS site is back up and it still looks the same but the BOGO deals are all gone. I know this because Bianca sent me an email stating that the site was back up and that she was aware that I had gotten a refund with my last order on her site but that she will send the products anyway If I so desire. So guess what? I said yes since I'm not paying for them anyway.
> 
> I might as well get something for my pain and suffering, right? I really do miss having that Greaseless Moisture on back up. I'm on my last jar as it stands. I think I had ordered like 6 of them so I'll be good for a long while IF they arrive to my doorstep .


I will believe it when you receive it.  Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Luxlii (Dec 7, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Hey yawl, HQS site is back up and it still looks the same but the BOGO deals are all gone. I know this because Bianca sent me an email stating that the site was back up and that she was aware that I had gotten a refund with my last order on her site but that she will send the products anyway If I so desire. So guess what? I said yes since I'm not paying for them anyway.
> 
> I might as well get something for my pain and suffering, right? I really do miss having that Greaseless Moisture on back up. I'm on my last jar as it stands. I think I had ordered like 6 of them so I'll be good for a long while IF they arrive to my doorstep .



I had the same experience as you did ( ordered but never got my products/refund etc) . She sent me the products for free with an apology email.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 8, 2016)

iluvmario said:


> I had the same experience as you did ( ordered but never got my products/refund etc) . She sent me the products for free with an apology email.


Well, I hope she does the same for me because I never received my Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing Conditioner and was issued a refund, but I really wanted to try that conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2016)

trclemons said:


> I will believe it when you receive it.  Keep us posted!!!


Will do. We'll see if she comes through.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Well, I hope she does the same for me because I never received my Brazilian Cocoa Cleansing Conditioner and was issued a refund, but I really wanted to try that conditioner.


I wonder why she skipped over you. I hope she comes through for you too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

Okay, I made a purchase yesterday since HQS is back with a 50% Sale and a B1G1 Free on certain items while supplies last.  

I also had a convo with her via email after placing my order and she was energetic, enthusiastic and ready to go!  So, I took a leap of faith and made a purchase.  *crosses fingers*

Her Cleansing Conditioners has always been one of my Summer Favs and I couldn't resist.

Strange thing....I just pulled out my last jar of GM earlier in the week.  Hopefully, things work out for this young lady.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 24, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, I made a purchase yesterday since HQS is back with a 50% Sale and a B1G1 Free on certain items while supplies last.
> 
> I also had a convo with her via email after placing my order and she was energetic, enthusiastic and ready to go!  So, I took a leap of faith and made a purchase.  *crosses fingers*
> 
> ...


Keep us posted.  I'll see how it goes with you before I take a leap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

@trclemons 
I will keep you posted.  

I had a decent convo with her last night via email, so I hope she is as ready to relaunch as she shared with me last night.

Hopefully, there are no issues.


----------



## Colocha (Jun 24, 2017)

Watching this thread because Greaseless Moisture and some of her conditioners were baes.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 24, 2017)

I miss her cowashes


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 24, 2017)

Is she still in business?


----------



## trclemons (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2017)

So Okay.... *cough* 

I have not heard anything yet about my order. 

Now granted, I did just place it on Saturday but based on 'fairly recent' past performance, I am feeling a little   right up in through here.

Will give her after the 4th before I put the full court press on her and start convo'ing her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2017)

@trclemons @Meridian @gorgeoushair @IronButterfly
Received my Ship Notice today!  Order placed last Saturday.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons @Meridian @gorgeoushair @IronButterfly
> Received my Ship Notice today!  Order placed last Saturday.


Okay keep us updated @IDareT'sHair on this. I need to know when you actually have your stuff . She never sent my packages she promised she'd send me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2017)

@Aggie 

I sure will (when I actually start to see some movement)


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 1, 2017)

I saw some long arse sob story on her site. Don't think I will partake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> I* saw some long arse sob story on her site. Don't think I will partake.*


@Froreal3
Umm..Yeah I read that....

I had placed my order prior to her blog-post.  Had i saw that prior to ordering, it may have given me "pause"

Looking forward to getting my order.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> Umm..Yeah I read that....
> 
> I had placed my order prior to her blog-post.  Had i saw that prior to ordering, it may have given me "pause"
> ...


Let me know if you received "everything" you ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2017)

@trclemons
It's still in Pre-Shipment - so whenever it starts to move I will keep you all updated.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jul 1, 2017)

I wanna bite but I just can't. I read her sob story and...No. Just no. I get that it was a messed up situation but she CHOSE to stop replying to customers, CHOSE to not take down a website for a business that had no product to ship out, CHOSE to allow customers to have to jump through hoops to get their money back, CHOSE not to send out products as promised. Eviction or not, these bad business decisions were all her CHOICE. I just can't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2017)

@KinksAndInk 
Maybe her "Life Coach" told her to make amends

I got my eye on "Pre-Shipment Label Created"

Imma need to see some movement.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 2, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons @Meridian @gorgeoushair @IronButterfly
> Received my Ship Notice today!  Order placed last Saturday.



I did too!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 2, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> I miss her cowashes



Are the cowashes slippery enough to detangle with?

Do they feel moisturizing and/or cleansing after rinse-out?

What do you miss about them?

TIA.

I won't order likely. Just curious.


----------



## Meridian (Jul 2, 2017)

trclemons said:


> Let me know if you received "everything" you ordered.


Me too. My sister loves that Greaseless moisture for my nieces hair.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 2, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Are the cowashes slippery enough to detangle with?
> 
> Do they feel moisturizing and/or cleansing after rinse-out?
> 
> ...



Yeah they have a lot of slip and are moisturizing. Scalp feels fresh after using. I likely won't order again either


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2017)

I convo'ed HQS because there hasn't been any movement of my order since receiving the Pre-Ship Notice.

HQS stated her Mail person picked up the items today and I should see movement with USPS later on today.

I will keep you all informed when my package actually starts to move.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I convo'ed HQS because there hasn't been any movement of my order since receiving the Pre-Ship Notice.
> 
> HQS stated her Mail person picked up the items today and I should see movement with USPS later on today.
> 
> I will keep you all informed when my package actually starts to move.


I am experiencing anxiety about your order, so I would be on egg shells with my own order.  I think I better leave it alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2017)

@trclemons @Meridian @Colocha @Aggie
It is moving.  I should receive it 07/06.

I will let you know if everything is in there.  What I purchased qualified for B1G1 Free, so I'll let you know if everything arrives.

@gorgeoushair
Is your order moving?


----------



## Meridian (Jul 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons @Meridian @Colocha @Aggie
> It is moving.  I should receive it 07/06.
> 
> I will let you know if everything is in there.  What I purchased qualified for B1G1 Free, so I'll let you know if everything arrives.
> ...



Thanks for the update.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2017)

Meridian said:


> *Thanks for the update.*


@Meridian
I'm so relieved it's finally moving.  I will let you know when it arrives and if everything is there. 

I should receive x6 16oz Cleansing Conditioners....


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Meridian
> I'm so relieved it's finally moving.  I will let you know when it arrives and if everything is there.
> 
> *I should receive x6 16oz Cleansing Conditioners.*...



Let me get outta here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> *Let me get outta here.*


@Saludable84
I'm right behind you.......


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 4, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair 

Let me go check.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2017)

@gorgeoushair

I keep my Mind on my Money and my Money on my Mind.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 4, 2017)

I received a few notices of Facebook posts from HydroQuench.  So, I asked would she be adding the Cocoa Kisses back to her product line and about 20 minutes later, she commented that the product had been added to the website.  And sure enough, I checked and it was there.

I hope I'm not making a mistake, but I think I will give her another chance.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2017)

Okay brave souls @IDareT'sHair and @trclemons, please keep us posted on how she does with her delivery.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 4, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Okay brave souls @IDareT'sHair and @trclemons, please keep us posted on how she does with her delivery.


I will not place my order until Friday, but I will bring you along every step of the way....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2017)

@Aggie 

It is here in the City.  Should arrive tomorrow.  Hopefully, it is correct.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> It is here in the City.  Should arrive tomorrow.  Hopefully, it is correct.


I was waiting until Friday in hopes that you would give us a final report.  If the coast is clear, I will order earlier.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks ladies.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 4, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair 

Yeah it's in transit!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 5, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair waiting with baited breath!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2017)

@trclemons @Meridian @Aggie @gorgeoushair @Froreal3 @Colocha
Order Arrived Today!

All Six (x6) 16oz, Yaaasss l said:  *ALL SIX (x6) 16oz  *Cleansing Conditioners are in the Houzz Present and Accounted For.


----------



## leona2025 (Jul 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> It is here in the City.  Should arrive tomorrow.  Hopefully, it is correct.


Did you get it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Order Arrived Today!
> All Six (x6) 16oz, Yaaasss l said:  ALL SIX (x6) 16oz  Cleansing Conditioners are in the Houzz Present and Accounted For.*


@leona2025 
FYI



leona2025 said:


> *Did you get it?*


----------



## trclemons (Jul 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons @Meridian @Aggie @gorgeoushair @Froreal3 @Colocha
> Order Arrived Today!
> 
> All Six (x6) 16oz, Yaaasss l said:  *ALL SIX (x6) 16oz  *Cleansing Conditioners are in the Houzz Present and Accounted For.


Alright, I'm going in.  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 6, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair 

I received my order as well. I ordered the Go Deep in a 4 oz (cause I couldn't remember if I liked it or not) and she sent the 12 oz.  Also I forgot all about the BOGO free co wash.  I had ordered the Brazillian Cocoa one and about 6 days later I sent her an email saying I forgot about BOGO and if she could add it on and she did.  When her CS is good, it's good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2017)

gorgeoushair said:


> *When her CS is good, it's good!*


@gorgeoushair 
This is so true.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm liking what I'm hearing so far.  I placed my order on Wednesday.  I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 8, 2017)

Ehhhhh I placed an order yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2017)

Beamodel said:


> *Ehhhhh I placed an order yesterday*


@Beamodel 
What you order Sis?


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 8, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> What you order Sis?



@IDareT'sHair
Lol, stop laughing at me but it is funny lol.

​Greaseless Moisture × 1 16 oz
Honey Pineapple Repair Mask × 1 12 oz
Cocoa Kisses Conditioning Cleanser × 1
Puttyful 4 oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2017)

@Beamodel
Nice Haul.

I was laffin' at you saying Ehhhhhh

Cause that's exactly how I felt when I ordered.  Ehhhhh.

And since she has been on point, I'm mad that I didn't get the Brazilian Chocolate & Argan Cleansing.  I love that.

I hope her CS/energy or whatever stays high and she continues strong and get folks their stuff and not have a melt-down.

ETA: You should get x2 of the Cleansing Conditioners


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 8, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair 

I've never tried that cleansing conditioner but I want to though. I'm hoping she puts two of them in there too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2017)

Beamodel said:


> *I've never tried that cleansing conditioner but I want to though. I'm hoping she puts two of them in there too.*


@Beamodel 
I love it.  

My fav is the Coconut & Lime and the Chocolate Brazilian w/Argan is my 2nd fav.

She said "While supplies last" but I think you should receive x2.  I wonder if her Sales have picked up?

I still haven't tried the Strawberry Fizz one.  I keep saying I'm going to get it to try, but still have never pulled the Trigger on that one.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 8, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I love it.
> 
> My fav is the Coconut & Lime and the Chocolate Brazilian w/Argan is my 2nd fav.
> ...



She emailed me and said I'll be getting two of the cocoa cleansing conditioners @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2017)

@Beamodel @traclemons
Don't forget to keep us posted with Updates!


----------



## trclemons (Jul 9, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @traclemons
> Don't forget to keep us posted with Updates!


Will do...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2017)

@Beamodel @trclemons 
Any Updates?


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @trclemons
> Any Updates?



I was just thinking about this. Nope, none yet. No shipping notice yet. I ordered on the 6th. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2017)

@Beamodel 
9 Days.  I would be convo'ing her soon on that Contact Us Tab


----------



## trclemons (Jul 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel @trclemons
> Any Updates?


I ordered on July 5th and she sent me an email on July 12sth saying the delay was due to her waiting on a shipment of ingredients, but she would ship the products out the next day.  As of today, I do not have a shipping notice.


----------



## Meridian (Jul 16, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I ordered on July 5th and she sent me an email on July 12sth saying the delay was due to her waiting on a shipment of ingredients, but she would ship the products out the next day.  As of today, I do not have a shipping notice.


I got the same email. I sent an email yesterday morning inquiring about my order, but haven't heard back. I'm not very patient especially with someone with her history.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2017)

@Meridian @Beamodel @trclemons
I hope you all get your Ship info this week.  

Her "blog" led folks to beweave she was ready to do business.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Meridian @Beamodel @trclemons
> I hope you all get your Ship info this week.
> 
> Her "blog" led folks to beweave she was ready to do business.


After hearing the few positive experiences, I took another leap of faith with her.  Plus, she's been posting frequently on Facebook, so that added an extra layer of comfort.  When I received her email update, I was still hopeful, but her not keeping her shipping date has me feeling a little anxious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2017)

@trclemons 
She may have gotten more orders than expected as her "loyals" took that leap.  Plus the Fiddy and the B1G1 had a lot of folks biting.

I started to do another Cart for the Brazilian Chocolate, but decided to wait and see.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons
> She may have gotten more orders than expected as her "loyals" took that leap.  Plus the Fiddy and the B1G1 had a lot of folks biting.
> 
> I started to do another Cart for the Brazilian Chocolate, but decided to wait and see.



I agree. She probably didn't have high hopes for people repurchasing so soon and offered the sale to try to attract sales but not at a high volume. If she is buying in bulk, it's definitely going to take a little while. 

I'm remaining hopeful for her.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2017)

trclemons said:


> After hearing the few positive experiences, I took another leap of faith with her.  Plus, she's been posting frequently on Facebook, so that added an extra layer of comfort.  When I received her email update, I was still hopeful, *but her not keeping her shipping date has me feeling a little anxious.*


Oh wow


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2017)

I had a cart prepared but backed out in the nick of time


----------



## trclemons (Jul 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons
> She may have gotten more orders than expected as her "loyals" took that leap.  Plus the Fiddy and the B1G1 had a lot of folks biting.
> 
> I started to do another Cart for the Brazilian Chocolate, but decided to wait and see.


I understand what could have happened, but my issue is when you give me a specific date, I expect you to do what you said or update me that something has changed.  Being silent is unacceptable.

I will give her until Wednesday before contacting her.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 16, 2017)

I emailed her this morning about the status of my order... No reply!


----------



## trclemons (Jul 17, 2017)

At 1:19 am this morning, I received a shipping notice and tracking number.  I will let you know when I receive it and if the order was correct.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 17, 2017)

Tracking information received this morning. She responded to my email stating that the post mail will be picking it up tonight.


----------



## Meridian (Jul 18, 2017)

Got the same email, but as of right now nothing has actually shipped.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 18, 2017)

No movement with my tracking number yet.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 18, 2017)

USPS picked up my order yesterday and it is scheduled to arrive on Thursday.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 18, 2017)

She indicated to disregard the tracking info previously provided and she'll send me an updated number. 

No new number as of yet :-(


----------



## Meridian (Jul 19, 2017)

Beamodel said:


> She indicated to disregard the tracking info previously provided and she'll send me an updated number.
> 
> No new number as of yet :-(



She did the same with me, but gave me another tracking number. It's not showing any movement either. This will be my last purchase from her. Right now Claudie's isn't any better. I'm still waiting on my July 4th order from her too. I'm done with both companies. I'm gonna stick to stuff I can get on the ground.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 19, 2017)

Meridian said:


> She did the same with me, but gave me another tracking number. It's not showing any movement either. This will be my last purchase from her. Right now Claudie's isn't any better. I'm still waiting on my July 4th order from her too. I'm done with both companies. I'm gonna stick to stuff I can get on the ground.



I agree. I will not be purchasing anything again. At least she gave you a new number. I just sent an email again. I hadn't received a new number. 

I shouldn't have to chase my own order. So disappointing.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 19, 2017)

My package is moving. Yay...


----------



## diyahj (Jul 20, 2017)

I've been a member for a few years, but I never post anything basically I'm a lurker. I placed an order from her, and she sent an email  with a tracking number that said she had to separate my order and she'll send me a tracking number for the second box soon.  I emailed her back asking when will I receive that second number, and when will I see movement from the first order because it only had a generated tracking number. I received a response this morning from gmail saying there was a problem delivering my message, basically she flagged my emails. I'm only posting now to give you guys a warning, because I don't want anyone else to go through what I'm going through.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 20, 2017)

diyahj said:


> I've been a member for a few years, but I never post anything basically I'm a lurker. I placed an order from her, and she sent an email  with a tracking number that said she had to separate my order and she'll send me a tracking number for the second box soon.  I emailed her back asking when will I receive that second number, and when will I see movement from the first order because it only had a generated tracking number. I received a response this morning from gmail saying there was a problem delivering my message, basically she flagged my emails. I'm only posting now to give you guys a warning, because I don't want anyone else to go through what I'm going through.


I received an error on one of my emails, but the rest of them went through ok.   Try sending another email later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2017)

I still don't think she was fully ready for the amount of orders she received.  

Hopefully, everyone will get their orders soon and she can reevaluate what she needs to do next time.


----------



## diyahj (Jul 20, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I received an error on one of my emails, but the rest of them went through ok.   Try sending another email later.[/QUOTE
> I will. We were conversing back and forth when I place my order a couple weeks, but then I emailed her and she didn't respond so I emailed her again and got that message. I'm going to wait a few more days and see. Thanks ladies


----------



## diyahj (Jul 20, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still don't think she was fully ready for the amount of orders she received.
> 
> Hopefully, everyone will get their orders soon and she can reevaluate what she needs to do next time.


I don't think she was ready either, but I like her products and decided to give her a second chance after my first incident.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2017)

@diyahj 

Yeah, I started purchasing from her when she 1st launched (or the beginning of this thread).  I really hope things work out for her.

Her Coconut & Lime Cleaning Conditioner is a Summer HG for me.

The 50% was great, but when she did a B1G1 Free, that was probably a bit much, especially since she was just relaunching.


----------



## diyahj (Jul 20, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> ^^That kinda stuff right there is why i seriously curbed my online shopping for hair products! That mess right there! Unless i KNOW for a fact your product is all of that and a Starbucks cup...i ain't got time for it!
> 
> So ret nah...i'm puttin up w/this foolishness only from Oyin


She called me and said what happened before won't happen again, and she'll send me the other tracking number so I'll see.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 20, 2017)

I received my order today and everything was correct.  

I really like this vendor, so I won't give up on her, but I will proceed with caution.  As long as I saw her active on FB, I felt pretty good that she would follow through on the order.  So FB activity will be my measuring stick from here on out.  If she's not active there, I will not make any purchases.

Now that I have my products, I have to go and confess my sins to the "Use Up The Stash" thread.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 20, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I received my order today and everything was correct.
> 
> I really like this vendor, so I won't give up on her, but I will proceed with caution.  As long as I saw her active on FB, I felt pretty good that she would follow through on the order.  So FB activity will be my measuring stick from here on out.  If she's not active there, I will not make any purchases.
> 
> Now that I have my products, I have to go and confess my sins to the "Use Up The Stash" thread.



What all did you get, lady?

I really wish I could try a cowash, but I'm scurred. 

Which cowash is the best, in your opinion? What scent of hers is the best, in your opinion?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 20, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What all did you get, lady?
> 
> I really wish I could try a cowash, but I'm scurred.
> 
> ...


*Jedi mnd trick*
Get out of this thread
You don't need it
Get out of this thread
You have enough
Get out
/*Jedi mind trick*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 20, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> *Jedi mnd trick*
> Get out of this thread
> You don't need it
> Get out of this thread
> ...







You're right! Thank you!

My stash really is not very bad right now, though (except for the gel collection). I gave a lot of products away and am very not overwhelmed by my products. I honestly don't have much at all. (Thank God for samples! ) Especially given what it could be. 

I do have enough, though.

*heads over to the Use Up Your Stash to reconsider entering this year*


----------



## trclemons (Jul 20, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What all did you get, lady?
> 
> I really wish I could try a cowash, but I'm scurred.
> 
> ...


I bought the Coconut Lime & Cocoa Kisses CWs, which are the 2 CWs that I haven't tried yet.  I also bought the Cocoa Kisses Twisting Crème.  

I have tried the Strawberry Coconut Lime & Banana Strawberry CWs and the Strawberry Coconut Lime is my favorite so far.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 21, 2017)

My order arrived today. Intact and everything was accounted for.


----------



## diyahj (Jul 22, 2017)

I received a package today, and it wasn't half of what I ordered. I reached out to her and she said another package is coming, but she lost the tracking number. We've been communicating back and forth so I'm going to remain optimistic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2017)

diyahj said:


> *I received a package today, and it wasn't half of what I ordered. I reached out to her and she said another package is coming, but she lost the tracking number. I guess I have to wait and see.*


@diyahj 
Mine came in two separate boxes about a day or two apart.


----------



## Meridian (Jul 23, 2017)

My order came yesterday. She refunded me for the 2nd 7 piece sample I ordered, but still put 6 of the 7 items (from the second) in the order. My order was correct.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2017)

Happy to Hear folks are getting their orders and that for the most part they have been "Correct".

I hope she continues to receive orders, get them out.  Get back on track.  Grow and Be Prosperous.  I truly wish her the very best. 

I'm still kinda mad I didn't do a 2nd cart for the Brazilian Chocolate Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 25, 2017)

Greaseless moisture is a definite HIT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2017)

This will be the last weekend for B1 G1 Free.

Last Week of the Sale until BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2017)

Bumping!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2017)

Ending getting a 16oz Greaseless Moisture last Thursday.  

Lawd...I hope I don't have any problems getting my stuff.

I'm still very skid-ish dealing with this vendor.


----------



## trclemons (Sep 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ending getting a 16oz Greaseless Moisture last Thursday.
> 
> Lawd...I hope I don't have any problems getting my stuff.
> 
> I'm still very skid-ish dealing with this vendor.


I used a sample of her gel for the first time last Saturday and my hair loved it, so I will have to take the plunge again too.

Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 18, 2017)

So are we having good luck with her?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2017)

@Saludable84
My Hurr is lovin' GM right now (for some reason) - so I wanted another jar.

This will be my 2nd order since her Re-launch.  So.....I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> My Hurr is lovin' GM right now (for some reason) - so I wanted another jar.
> 
> This will be my 2nd order since her Re-launch.  So.....I hope everything goes well.


Girl @IDareT'sHair 

If she is still on point with her customer service, I might and that's a very long might, give her another chance sometime, maybe cautiously next year. That's not definitive though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *Girl If she is still on point with her customer service, I might and that's a very long might, give her another chance sometime, maybe cautiously next year. That's not definitive though.*


@Aggie 
I placed my order 09/15, and that was the only thing I bought.  Will let you all know how long it takes.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> My Hurr is lovin' GM right now (for some reason) - so I wanted another jar.
> 
> This will be my 2nd order since her Re-launch.  So.....I hope everything goes well.


GM is very kind to my hair. Maybe I'll put her back on for Black Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2017)

Conov'ed her Sunday afternoon regarding my order. 

So far, no response.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2017)

Heard back from HQS.  She said my order will ship this week.


----------



## Anaisin (Sep 21, 2017)

I've been using the Shea butter lately. Forgot what it's called, the label is ripped off


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2017)

Received Tracking Info today.

@trclemons @Saludable84 @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2017)

My GM might come today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2017)

Out for Delivery!  Placed order 09/14.  Received 09/23.


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 2, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> I've been using the Shea butter lately. Forgot what it's called, the label is ripped off


Do you like it


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 2, 2017)

My Shea butter is stiff as wood.  Did you see the blog someone did about this line


----------



## gorgeoushair (Oct 2, 2017)

Lucky me said:


> My Shea butter is stiff as wood.  Did you see the blog someone did about this line



Links?


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Lucky me (Oct 2, 2017)

gorgeoushair said:


> Links?


https://privatelizabette06.wixsite....nch-System-One-Stop-Shop-for-Premium-Moisture


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 2, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Girl @IDareT'sHair
> 
> If she is still on point with her customer service, I might and that's a very long might, give her another chance sometime, maybe cautiously next year. That's not definitive though.


Nope still the same


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2017)

Lucky me said:


> Nope still the same


In that case, I'm good with the vendors I currently have no issues with. No product consistency issues, no product performance issues and definitely no customer service issues - 3 of my biggest pet peeves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Out for Delivery! *Placed order 09/14.  Received 09/23.*


Aggie
As you can see - Mine took about 9 days.  I had no problems with my Order and she sent me a 4oz of The Slip DC'er.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Aggie
> As you can see - Mine took about 9 days.  I had no problems with my Order and she sent me a 4oz of The Slip DC'er.


So how come she's not on point with other buyers. I would like her to be consistent with all of her customers. I don't know if one day I purchase and that happens to be the day she's a little off and screw up my order or worse, never send it. I can't, I just can't with her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *So how come she's not on point with other buyers. I would like her to be consistent with all of her customers. I don't know if one day I purchase and that happens to be the day she's a little off and screw up my order or worse, never send it. I can't, I just can't with her.*


@Aggie
......


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 2, 2017)

Aggie said:


> So how come she's not on point with other buyers. I would like her to be consistent with all of her customers. I don't know if one day I purchase and that happens to be the day she's a little off and screw up my order or worse, never send it. I can't, I just can't with her.


There's several people who are complaining on her ig


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 2, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> ......


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 2, 2017)

Aggie said:


> So how come she's not on point with other buyers. I would like her to be consistent with all of her customers. I don't know if one day I purchase and that happens to be the day she's a little off and screw up my order or worse, never send it. I can't, I just can't with her.


Her attitude is terrible


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 2, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Aggie
> As you can see - Mine took about 9 days.  I had no problems with my Order and she sent me a 4oz of The Slip DC'er.


Three weeks for me


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2017)

Lucky me said:


> There's several people who are complaining on her ig





Lucky me said:


> Her attitude is terrible


Thanks for sharing these. I think I will have to pass on this vendor for a while.


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 2, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for sharing these. I think I will have to pass on this vendor for a while.


Yw I wanted to support her but she just has this inferior attitude.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm glad I have nothing negative to report with this order. 

Order arrived in a reasonable amount of time and no CS issues.

I just wish I would have gotten in on the B1G1 Free deal.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad I have nothing negative to report with this order.
> 
> Order arrived in a reasonable amount of time and no CS issues.
> 
> I just wish I would have gotten in on the B1G1 Free deal.


You're a better woman than me @IDareT'sHair. I just couldn't take the risk anymore. The disappointment is just too much for me to continue to go through over and over again .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *You're a better woman than me. I just couldn't take the risk anymore. The disappointment is just too much for me to continue to go through over and over again *.


@Aggie
I understand


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 3, 2017)

Aggie said:


> You're a better woman than me @IDareT'sHair. I just couldn't take the risk anymore. The disappointment is just too much for me to continue to go through over and over again .


It's not worth it


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad I have nothing negative to report with this order.
> 
> Order arrived in a reasonable amount of time and no CS issues.
> 
> I just wish I would have gotten in on the B1G1 Free deal.


I didn't with my order but my friend did.  She paid for priority mail and had to wait three weeks


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad I have nothing negative to report with this order.
> 
> Order arrived in a reasonable amount of time and no CS issues.
> 
> I just wish I would have gotten in on the B1G1 Free deal.


I can sell you my extra set for 20.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2017)

Lucky me said:


> *I can sell you my extra set for 20.00*


No Thanks.


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> No Thanks.


It's cool sold it already


----------



## trclemons (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2017)

Thinking about getting some Cleansing Conditioners and maybe some GM?


----------



## trclemons (Nov 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thinking about getting some Cleansing Conditioners and maybe some GM?


That GM is everything.  My hair loves it!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2017)

trclemons said:


>



Look at that shipping date though. I guess she is preparing to get a lot of orders to fill?


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 5, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Look at that shipping date though. I guess she is preparing to get a lot of orders to fill?




I have 3 so I might not mind the wait. GM is bae


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I have 3 so I might not mind the wait. GM is bae


I know it is but I've officially moved on.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 5, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I know it is but I've officially moved on.


I went to bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2017)

I haven't checked out just yet, but I plan to. 

I was waiting on her to add more Coconut & Lime Cleansing Conditioner.  If she doesn't, I'll just check out with what I have.

I am in no real rush to get this order.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I haven't checked out just yet, but I plan to.
> 
> I was waiting on her to add more Coconut & Lime Cleansing Conditioner.  If she doesn't, I'll just check out with what I have.
> 
> I am in no real rush to get this order.


It's there, but you have to click on the Strawberry Coconut Lime Oil Cleansing Conditioner to see it.  This link should take you right there:  https://hydroquenchsystems.com/products/coconut-lime-oil-conditioning-cleanser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2017)

@trclemons 
Thank you.  Just threw it in my Cart.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 27, 2018)

*WINTER SALE. SAVE 40% OFF ALL OF YOUR FAVORITE ITEMS !!! *








SHOP NOW











*2017 has been a remarkable year for Hydro Quench Systems. So much so, that the website will be under construction the majority of February/March and re-launching with a new look in the Spring as well as a new location. I am having a winter sale to give everyone a chance to order their favorite products or try something new before the site closes for construction. I've also introduced a new "seasonal box" that will feature exclusive products for that season. Please read on below! *







The winter sale has been* extended until February 1*. Save 40% on all items excluding our new sesonal curl box. 

SHOP NOW












My hair before and after using the Strawberries and Cream, Hydrate and Define, Wash N Go Elixir that is available only in the Valentine's Day Box. Click below to see complete product list and how to get free shipping! 

SHOP NOW


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 27, 2018)

I liked her pictures on instagram with her  washngoelixir


----------



## trclemons (Jan 29, 2018)

I wanted to purchase the Valentine's Day Box, but she doesn't offer PayPal anymore and I still want that security just in case we run into any trouble again.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2018)

trclemons said:


> I wanted to purchase the Valentine's Day Box, but she doesn't offer PayPal anymore and I still want that security just in case we run into any trouble again.


I'm not sure if she doesn't accept it anymore as much as Paypal may have dropped her as a merchant because of the many complaints and disputes against her @trclemons. The latter makes more sense to me.

I know for sure that with out this security blanket of Paypal, I certainly will never order from her again. Good luck to those who dare to trod these waters.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 29, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I'm not sure if she doesn't accept it anymore as much as Paypal may have dropped her as a merchant because of the many complaints and disputes against her @trclemons. The latter makes more sense to me.
> 
> I know for sure that with out this security blanket of Paypal, I certainly will never order from her again. Good luck to those who dare to thread these waters.


That's probably what happened.  Oh well, another one bites the dust.


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 24, 2018)

Does anyone know of a comparable product to greaseless moisture?


----------

